# knitting tea party 8 january '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 January 16

Another day of sunshine  thats two days in a row. Always makes me feel better when the sun is out. Its still below freezing but the sunshine does help and there is no wind so it is not too bad outside. And bobby says toward the end of the week there should be a warm up  Im thinking in the 40s which isnt too bad for January.

Hannah leaves today to go visit some other friends  the house is going to feel empty when she is gone. The children certainly enjoy her and the feeling is returned. They are all looking forward to their weekend at Lourdes with Hannah and Alexis.

I finished my third cowl  in grey and black  Carens Simply Soft  this grey and black has a nice silvery sheen to it and is nice to work with  I really like the yarn and it should wash up well. You can see the holy cowl here - http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/. It is a fast knit on size 13 needles.

Laundry today  actually I drew the water last night and forgot about it until I went to bed  decided to wait until this morning to start it. I figure the soap isnt going anywhere. Almost out of dryer sheets  do dryer balls really work? I would think there would still be some static.

My goal this week is to try and have some recipes that will be more weight watcher friendly.

Introducing the New Oatmeal

It's all about quinoa and almond milk

This is a tasty alternative made with quinoa and almond milk. Its a filling and delicious way to start your day, especially since you can add your favorite toppings. (We love a combo of toasted coconut, slivered almonds and berries.)

Makes 2 servings

Ingredients

½ cup shredded coconut
1 teaspoon coconut oil
1 cup white quinoa
2 cups almond milk
¼ cup maple syrup
½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Pinch of cinnamon
1 cup berries
¼ cup slivered almonds
¼ cup coconut milk
2 tablespoons honey

Directions

1. Heat a medium skillet over medium heat. Add the shredded coconut in an even layer and cook, stirring occasionally, until it's lightly golden brown, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.

2. In a medium pot, heat the coconut oil over medium heat. Add the quinoa and toast until it has a slightly nutty aroma, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add the almond milk and bring to a simmer. Once the almond milk is simmering, add the maple syrup, vanilla extract and cinnamon. Cover the pot and reduce the heat to low. Cook until the quinoa is tender and has absorbed all the liquid, 18 to 20 minutes.
4. To serve, divide the quinoa between two bowls. Top each serving with ¼ cup toasted coconut, ½ cup berries and 2 tablespoons almonds, then drizzle with 2 tablespoons coconut milk and 1 tablespoon honey.

Serve immediately.

Note: You can use store-bought toasted coconut instead of making your own.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Breakfast-Quinoa-with-Almond-Milk

1 Can of Beans, 5 Easy Weeknight Meals

By What To Eat

Whether youre looking for filling vegetarian dishes or want to save a few dollars  and hours  in the kitchen, look no further than the bean aisle. Not only is the super-affordable ingredient packed with fiber, folate, and potassium, but beans are also low in fat and cholesterol, making them a heart-healthy choice.

Chances are you have a few cans sitting in the pantry, and since canned beans are already cooked, theyre ready to use immediately, which cuts down on prep time. So next time youre at a loss for what to make for dinner grab a can and whip up one of these flavor-packed recipes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/1-can-of-beans-easy-weeknight-meals/

summer succotash

Total Cost: $5.53
Cost Per Serving: $0.92
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 small yellow onion $0.60
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp butter $0.20
1 lb. frozen lima beans $1.49
1 lb. frozen corn kernels $1.49
½ tsp dried thyme $0.03
generous freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 tsp or to taste salt $0.05
1 large tomato $1.03
handful fresh parsley (optional) $0.43

Instructions

1. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Cook both down in a large pot over medium heat with 2 Tbsp of butter until the onions are soft and transparent (about 5 minutes).

2. Add the thawed lima beans and corn to the pot. Also add about a half teaspoon of salt, a generous amount of cracked pepper, and a half teaspoon of thyme. Sautee the vegetables just until tender and warmed through (about 10 minutes).

3. While the lima beans and corn are sautéing, dice the tomato and roughly chop the parsley leaves.

4. Once the lima beans and corn are tender, add the tomato and parsley. Season with more salt, pepper, and thyme to taste (I added about ¾ tsp more salt). Serve warm.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/05/summer-succotash/

Moroccan Chickpea Pockets by Susan Pridmore

Serves 2 entrées or 4 side dishes

Ingredients

2 cups cooked chickpeas
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon Hungarian sweet paprika
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 large garlic cloves, minced
1/2 large orange, juiced
1 tablespoons dried currants
1 cup crushed tomatoes (this time of year I use canned Italian tomatoes)
handful cilantro (around 1/3 cup)
4 whole wheat pita pockets

Instructions

1. I keep a stash of freshly cooked chickpeas in the refrigerator and freezer as I prefer the flavor of freshly cooked to the ones that are canned. To cook garbanzo beans (chickpeas), I rinse the beans, and soak them overnight in enough water to cover them by two inches. The following morning, I drain them, rinse them again, re-cover them with fresh water, and simmer for about one hour to an hour and a half. They can be stored in the refrigerator for four to five days or frozen for a few months.

2. Combine the salt, paprika, coriander, cayenne, ginger, and cinnamon in a bowl for the spice mix. Set aside.

3. Warm up the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat and add the chickpeas, minced garlic, and 
2 teaspoons of the spice mix. Sauté for 5 minutes until the garlic is very fragrant, but not browning.

4. Add the orange juice and currants, and simmer for a couple of minutes.

5. Add the tomatoes and cook for 5  7 minutes until the sauce thickens. Stir in the cilantro.

6. Warm the pita bread in the microwave for 1 minute.

7. Spoon the chickpeas into the pockets of the pita bread and serve with a side salad for a great, healthy meal.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2013/03/vegan-quick-dinner-moroccan-chickpea-pockets/

White Bean Ragout By Jennifer Segal

Servings: 4-6

Ingredients

1/2 pound dried cannellini beans, soaked and cooked (or two 15-ounce cans, drained and well-rinsed, preferably Goya)
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1-1/2 cups chopped yellow onions, from about one large or two small onions
3 large garlic cloves, minced
1 pint cherry or grape tomatoes, halved
1-1/2 cups low sodium chicken or vegetable broth
1-1/2 teaspoons tomato paste
1-1/2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar
Salt and pepper
2 tablespoons fresh chopped basil
2 tablespoons fresh chopped mint

Instructions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large pan over medium heat.

2. Cook the onions, stirring frequently, until soft and translucent, about 8 minutes. Do not brown. Add the garlic and cook one minute more.

3. Add the tomatoes, beans, chicken broth, tomato paste and balsamic vinegar. Season with salt and pepper to taste. (I use about 1 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper, but it depends on what type of beans you use; canned will have some salt already.)

4. Bring to a simmer and cook until tomatoes are slightly softened but still hold their shape, 3-5 minutes.

5. Taste for seasoning. Note that the sauce may have a strong vinegar flavor at first, but it will mellow out.

6. Right before serving, stir in the fresh basil and mint.

7. Transfer to serving dish, garnish with more fresh herbs if desired, and serve hot.

Nutrition Information: Per serving (6 servings) - Calories: 263 - Fat: 10g - Saturated fat: 1g - Carbohydrates: 35g - Sugar: 8g - Fiber: 8g - Protein: 11g - Sodium: 37mg- Cholesterol: 0mg

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2012/08/summer-white-bean-ragout.html#tabrecipe

Black Bean, Mushroom, and Quinoa Stuffed Peppers Recipe

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons olive oil, plus extra for baking
1 medium-size yellow onion, diced small
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups finely chopped cremini mushrooms
1 tablespoon mild chile powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup uncooked quinoa
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce
4 large red bell peppers
11/2 cups cooked black beans (or 1 [15-ounce] can, drained and rinsed)
1 teaspoon pure maple syrup
Fresh cilantro for garnish

Preparation:

1. Heat a 4-quart pot over medium heat.

2. Sauté the onion in the oil for 3 to 5 minutes, until translucent.

3. Add the garlic and mushrooms; sauté for about 5 minutes, until the mushrooms have released their moisture.

4. Stir in the chile powder and salt.

5. Add the quinoa and 1 cup of the tomato sauce (reserve the rest) along with 1⁄4 cup of water, lower the heat and cover, and simmer for about 20 minutes, stirring once.

6. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 350°F and prepare the peppers. Cut the tops off the peppers and remove the seeds. Lightly coat with olive oil, sprinkle with salt, and place upside down in a baking dish. Prebake for about 10 minutes, just to soften, then remove from the oven, but dont turn the oven off.

7. When the quinoa filling is cooked, stir in the beans and maple syrup.

8. Use a spoon to stuff each pepper with filling and stand them upright in the baking dish.

9. Pour the remaining tomato sauce over the peppers and bake for 15 minutes.

10. Remove from the oven, garnish with cilantro, and serve.

Makes 4 large stuffed peppers.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/black-bean-mushroom-quinoa-stuffed-peppers-recipe/

Spanish Quinoa Pilaf with Chorizo and Kidney Beans

Serves 4

Ingredients

¼ pound dried Spanish chorizo, diced 
1 small red onion, finely diced 
1 small red bell pepper, finely diced 
1 large clove garlic 
½ teaspoon cumin 
¼ teaspoon red chili flakes 
¼ teaspoon smoked paprika 
½ teaspoon sea salt 
1 cup quinoa 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
One 15-ounce can kidney beans, rinsed and drained 2 cups water or stock

Instructions

1. In a medium Dutch oven, sauté the chorizo over medium-high heat until beginning to brown.

2. Add the onion and peppers. Cook until soft, about 5 minutes.

3. Stir in the garlic, cumin, chili flakes, paprika, and salt and cook for another minute.

4. Add the quinoa and stir until coated in the vegetable mixture.

5. Toast the quinoa, stirring occasionally, for 3 minutes.

6. Add the tomato paste, beans, and water or stock.

7. Bring to a boil, cover, and cook quinoa until the water has absorbed, 20 to 25 minutes.

8. Stir once, replace the lid, and allow to steam off the heat for 10 minutes.

9. Taste for seasoning and serve warm or at room temperature.

http://feedmephoebe.com/2014/05/job-spanish-quinoa-pilaf-chorizo-kidney-beans/#sthash.ijm2i6EU.dpuf

Portobello Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich

Make this vegetarian by using vegetable broth in place of chicken stock.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 medium onion(s) sliced
4 large mushrooms, portobello stems and gills removed, sliced
1 large pepper(s), red, bell thinly sliced
2 tablespoon oregano, fresh minced, or 2 teaspoons dried
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 tablespoon flour, all-purpose 
1/4 cup(s) broth, vegetable or reduced-sodium chicken broth 
1 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
3 ounce(s) cheese, provolone, reduced fat thinly sliced
4 whole hamburger buns, whole-wheat split and toasted

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Add onion and cook, stirring often, until soft and beginning to brown, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add mushrooms, bell pepper, oregano and pepper and cook, stirring often, until the vegetables are wilted and soft, about 7 minutes.

4. Reduce heat to low; sprinkle the vegetables with flour and stir to coat.

5. Stir in broth and soy sauce; bring to a simmer.

6. Remove from the heat, lay cheese slices on top of the vegetables, cover and let stand until melted, 1 to 2 minutes.

7. Divide the mixture into 4 portions with a spatula, leaving the melted cheese layer on top.

8. Scoop a portion onto each toasted bun and serve immediately.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 268, Fat 10g, Cholesterol 15mg, Sodium 561mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 13g, Fiber 7g, Carbohydrates 35g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/portobello-philly-cheese-steak-sandwich/

I know the following recipe sounds like a lot of work but doesnt it sound good  maybe for a special dinner.

Grilled Lamb Vadouvan with Lentils, Quinoa, and Chickpeas By: Greg Henry

Ingredients

2 tablespoon grainy brown mustard 
2 tablespoon sweet curry powder 
2 tablespoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon tumeric 
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg 
½ teaspoon fenugreek 
½ teaspoon ground cloves 
½ teaspoon kosher salt (plus more for seasoning)
¼ teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper (plus more for seasoning)
1 cup loosely packed chopped fresh cilantro 
½ cup loosely packed chopped fresh basil leaves 
½ cup peeled and chopped shallot 
2 clove garlic (peeled and chopped)
¼ cup lemon juice 
¼ cup mirin 
¼ cup rice vinegar 
2 tablespoon honey 
1 cup canola oil (or other mild flavored oil)
6 boneless lamb sirloin chops (about 2 pounds total) you may alternately use bone in loin chops, just adjust cooking times
½ cup beluga lentils 
1 small onion (peeled and halved through root end)
1 carrot (cut into chunks)
1 stalk celery (cut into chunks)
2 cup vegetable stock (divided)
½ cup quinoa 
2 Roma tomatoes (halved, seeded and diced)
½ cup canned chickpeas (drained and rinsed)

Directions

Make the vadouvan paste:

1. Place the mustard, curry, cumin, tumeric, fenugreek, nutmeg, cloves, salt, pepper, cilantro, basil, shallot, garlic, lemon juice, mirin, vinegar, and honey into a blender or food processor. Pulse several times, then blend the mixture until puréed.

2. With the machine running, drizzle in as much of the oil as necessary to create a creamy, fully emulsified paste thick enough to mound on a spoon. Set aside.

Season the lamb:

1. Wash and dry lamb loins then slather them generously with vadouvan paste on both sides. Set aside at room temperature for 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Meanwhile make the lentils:

1. In a medium saucepan combine the lentils, onion, carrots, and celery.

2. Pour in 1-cup stock and bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer until tender about 15 minutes.

3. Let the lentils cool slightly in the liquid then drain them well, discard vegetables and place the lentils into a large mixing bowl. Set aside.

Make the quinoa:

1. Meanwhile, in a small saucepan combine quinoa and remaining 1-cup broth. Season generously with a big pinch or two salts.

2. Bring to a boil, then cover the pan and lower the heat to very low. Cook until most of the liquid is absorbed and the grains are tender, about 15-20 minutes.

3. Remove from heat, drain the quinoa in a fine mesh sieve. Let cool somewhat then add them to the bowl with the lentils.

Grill the lamb:

1. Preheat a grill or grill pan to very hot (450-500ºF).

2. Sear the meat on one side and let it cook undisturbed 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Turn the meat over and continue cook another 2-3 minutes until the internal temperature reaches 120ºF for medium-rare, or to taste. Move the meat to a plate to rest loosely covered with foil.

Meanwhile assemble the dish:

1. To the large mixing bowl containing the lentils and quinoa, add tomatoes, chickpeas and about 3/4 cup vadouvan paste; toss gently.

2. Place a scoop of the vadouvan-dressed lentil mixture onto the center of each of 6 plates. Top with a grilled lamb sirloin chop and serve immediately.

Gregs Lamb Vadouvan is at once nutty and herbal, slightly spicy and gameyquite an exotic blend of flavors. A successful wine pairing should be equally nuanced. The Beckmen Vineyards Cuvée Le Bec 2013 is a lovely match, both sweet and savory. The wines black cherry and boysenberry fruit provide a bit of sweetness to complement the grilled meat, its menthol notes enhance the dishs herbal qualities and its soft smooth tannins provide backbone but dont overpower the subtle nuttiness of the chickpeas and lentils. The Cuvée Le Bec is fresh and sufficiently acidic, sweet without being cloying.

www.SippitySup.com

Chopped Salad With Chicken, Salami, and Mozzarella

Serves 4

Ingredients:

3 cups chopped lettuce, such as iceberg, green or red leaf lettuce, or romaine
1 1/2 cups cooked chickpeas (one 15-ounce can), rinsed
3 scallions (white and green parts), trimmed and finely chopped
1 cup halved grape tomatoes
3/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
2/3 cup chopped cooked chicken (about 1 breast)
1/2 cup chopped salami
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons roughly chopped fresh basil or oregano leaves
Pinch of kosher salt
Ground black pepper to taste
2 tablespoons olive oil

Preparation:

1. Place the lettuce, chickpeas, scallions, tomatoes, mozzarella, chicken, and salami in a large salad bowl.

2. Whisk the vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper together in a small bowl.

3. Slowly whisk in the olive oil and then pour the vinaigrette over the salad.

4. Toss gently to combine and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/chopped-chicken-salami-mozzarella-salad-recipe/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20160103.

Broccoli Salad With Creamy Feta Dressing

Finely chopped raw broccoli is tender and mild--here it's tossed with a creamy dressing, meaty chickpeas and sweet bell pepper.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1/4 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
8 ounce(s) broccoli crowns, trimmed and finely chopped 
7 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas) rinsed
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell chopped

Instructions

1. Whisk feta, yogurt, lemon juice, garlic and pepper in a medium bowl until combined.

2. Add broccoli, chickpeas and bell pepper; toss to coat. Serve at room temperature or chilled.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 122, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 11mg, Sodium 260mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 7g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 18g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/broccoli-salad-with-creamy-feta-dressing/

Caldo Tlalpeño

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

6 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1/2 cup(s) water 
1 head(s) garlic cloves separated and peeled
8 ounce(s) chicken, breast, boneless, skinless trimmed
2 teaspoon oil, canola 
1 medium onion(s) chopped
1 medium pepper(s), poblano chile or Anaheim chile, chopped
1 medium pepper(s), chipotle chiles, in adobo sauce 
1 cup(s) rice, brown, instant 
4 medium radish(es) sliced
1 small avocado chopped
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh chopped
1 medium lime(s) quartered

Instructions

1. Bring broth, water, garlic and chicken to a boil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook, skimming any foam that rises to the top, until the garlic is tender and the chicken is cooked through, 12 to 15 minutes.

2. Remove from the heat. Transfer the garlic with a slotted spoon to a blender and the chicken to a clean cutting board.

3. Meanwhile, heat oil in a medium skillet over medium heat.

4. Add onion and poblano (or Anaheim) chile and cook, stirring, until beginning to brown, 8 to 10 minutes.

Add to the broth:

1. Add 1/2 cup of the broth and chipotle pepper to the blender and process until smooth (use caution when pureeing hot liquids).

2. Pour the mixture back into the broth in the pan. Stir in rice. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer and cook until the rice is tender, about 10 minutes.

3. Shred the chicken and divide among 4 bowls.

4. Ladle the broth over the chicken and top with equal portions of radish, avocado and cilantro.

5. Serve with a wedge of lime.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 318, Fat 13g, Cholesterol 39mg, Sodium 264mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 22g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 31g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/caldo-tlalpentildeo/

Roasted Tomato and Vegetable Soup Recipe

Servings: 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive
1 medium onion(s), chopped
1 stalk(s) celery, sliced
1 medium carrot(s), chopped
1 teaspoon garlic, minced
3 can(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, 14 ounces each
2 cup(s) squash, butternut, cut-up, peeled, and seeded
14 1/2 ounce(s) tomatoes, fire-roasted, diced, or diced tomatoes, undrained
1 can(s) beans, white kidney, 15-19 ounces, rinsed and drained 
1 small zucchini, halved lengthwise and sliced
1 cup(s) broccoli florets 
1 tablespoon oregano, fresh, or 2 teaspoons dried oregano, crushed
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black
cheese, shredded Parmesan

Preparation

1. In a 4-quart Dutch oven, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion, celery, carrots, and garlic; cook for 5 minutes.

2. Stir in broth, squash, and undrained tomatoes. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Add beans, zucchini, broccoli, oregano, salt, and pepper; cook for 5 minutes more. If desired, sprinkle each serving with Parmesan cheese.

Recipe Tip: Slow Cooker Version: Omit olive oil. In a 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker combine onion, celery, carrot, garlic, broth, squash, tomatoes, beans and dried oregano (if using). Cover and cook on low-heat setting for 7 to 8 hours or on high-heat setting for 3 1/2 to 4 hours. If using low-heat setting, turn cooker to high-heat setting. Add zucchini, broccoli, fresh oregano (if using), salt and pepper. Cover and cook 30 minutes more. Serve as above.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 92, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 641mg, Dietary Fiber: 4g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 16g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 6g

Diabetic Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Starch: 0.5, Lean Meat: 0.5

Carb Choices: 1

Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/health-recipe/roasted-tomato-and-vegetable-soup

Ginger-Coconut Chicken

The wonderful flavors of southern India - coconut milk, dried Thai chiles and coriander seed - provide a pleasant punch to a basic chicken breast. Although the ingredients look exotic, this is a deceptively easy dish you'll be proud to serve to guests. Feel free to use different cuts of chicken, bone-in or boneless; just adjust the cooking time accordingly. You can also grill the chicken.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon split peas, yellow 
1 teaspoon coriander seed 
2 medium pepper, red chile, dried 
1/4 cup(s) coconut milk, light 
2 tablespoon ginger, fresh minced
4 clove(s) garlic minced
2 tablespoon cilantro, fresh finely chopped 
1/2 tablespoon salt 
1 1/4 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless trimmed and cut into 4 pieces

Instructions

1. Toast split peas, coriander seeds and chiles in a small skillet over medium heat, shaking the pan occasionally, until the split peas turn reddish-brown, the coriander becomes fragrant and the chiles blacken slightly, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a plate to cool for 3 to 5 minutes.

2. Grind in a spice grinder or mortar and pestle until the mixture is the texture of finely ground pepper.

3. Combine coconut milk, ginger, garlic, cilantro, salt and the spice blend in a shallow glass dish. Add chicken and turn to coat. Cover and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes or overnight.

4. Preheat broiler.

5. Coat a broiler-pan rack with cooking spray.

6. Place the chicken (including marinade) on the rack over the broiler pan.

7. Broil chicken 3 to 5 inches from the heat source until it is no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, 4 to 6 minutes per side.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 152, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 66mg, Sodium 371mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 27g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 4g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/gingercoconut-chicken/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160104

Chef John's Pulled Pork BBQ Recipe by: Chef John

"Use your favorite dry rub and barbeque sauce to make this succulent pork. A little trick I like is to put 2 ramekins with liquid smoke flavoring in with the meat and roast it slowly. Do your patriotic American duty and serve this on the cheapest, lightest white hamburger buns you can find."

12 servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons dry barbeque rub, or more as needed 
1 (3 1/2) pound bone-in pork shoulder blade roast 
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring, divided 
1 cup water, divided 
3/4 cup barbeque sauce, or as needed
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
12 soft white hamburger buns 
3/4 cup barbeque sauce, divided

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 210 degrees F (100 degrees C).

2. Sprinkle dry rub generously on all sides of pork roast and place meat into a heavy pan or Dutch oven.

3. Pour 1/4 teaspoon of liquid smoke flavoring into each of two 6-ounce ramekins; fill ramekins with 1/2 cup water each. Place ramekins into the Dutch oven on either side of the roast. Place lid onto Dutch oven.

4. Roast pork in the preheated oven until very tender, 12 hours.

5. Remove roast from Dutch oven, place onto a work surface (such as a cutting board), and separate the meat from the bone using your fingers. Discard any large pieces of fat.

6. Roughly chop pork with a large knife or cleaver; drizzle with 3/4 cup barbeque sauce. Season with salt and black pepper.

7. Spread about 1 tablespoon barbeque sauce onto each bun and pile pork on buns to serve.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (12 total)  Calories - 344 kcal; 17% - Fat - 14.9 g; 23% - Carbs - 33.7g; 1% - Protein - 17.2 g; 34% - Cholesterol - 52 mg; 17% - Sodium - 1319 mg; 53% - Based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/235566/chef-johns-pulled-pork-bbq/

Roasted Vegetable Enchiladas

Filled with bell peppers, pinto beans, mushrooms and onions, these colorful enchiladas can be mostly made ahead--perfect for entertaining. Pass some crumbled queso fresco, chopped fresh cilantro and diced avocado at the table.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

1 whole pepper(s), poblano chile or green bell pepper
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 cup(s) onion(s), yellow chopped
3 clove(s) garlic minced
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/2 teaspoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/8 teaspoon pepper(s), chipotle chile, ground (optional)
8 ounce(s) tomato(es) roughly chopped, plus diced tomato for garnish 
1 cup(s) broth, vegetable 
1/2 cup(s) cilantro, fresh packed, coarsely chopped, plus more leaves for garnish
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell diced
1 medium pepper(s), yellow, bell diced
1 medium pepper(s), orange, bell diced
8 ounce(s) mushrooms, cremini diced
3/4 cup(s) onion(s), red diced
4 1/2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground to taste
15 ounce(s) beans, pinto rinsed
12 whole tortilla(s), corn 6-inch

Instructions

Preheat oven to 425°F.

To prepare sauce:

1. Roast poblano (or bell) pepper directly over the flame of a gas burner, turning frequently with tongs, until evenly charred. (Alternatively, char under the broiler, turning once or twice, for 5 to 7 minutes total.)

2. Transfer to a deep bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and set aside to steam for 10 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, heat 2 teaspoons oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

4. Add yellow onion, garlic, 1 teaspoon salt, cumin, chili powder, paprika and ground chipotle (if using) and cook, stirring, until the vegetables have softened, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat.

5. Peel the pepper, discard the stem and seeds, and chop.

6. Add to the saucepan along with chopped tomatoes, broth and chopped cilantro.

7. Return to medium heat and cook, uncovered, at a steady simmer, until the liquid has reduced slightly and the tomatoes have broken down, 10 to 15 minutes.

8. Transfer to a blender and puree. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

To prepare filling:

1. While the sauce simmers, place bell peppers, mushrooms and red onion in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet.

2. Drizzle with 4 1/2 teaspoons oil and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper.

3. Roast, stirring halfway through, until the vegetables are tender and browned in spots, about 15 minutes total.

4. Transfer to a large bowl and stir in beans.

5. Reduce oven temperature to 375°.

To prepare enchiladas:

1. Spread 1/2 cup of the sauce in a 9-by-13-inch baking dish.

2. Place a skillet over medium heat.

3. Coat both sides of a tortilla with cooking spray. Heat in skillet for 5 to 10 seconds per side, adjusting the heat if the pan gets too hot.

4. Spread 1/3 cup of the filling and 1 tablespoon of the sauce down the middle of the tortilla and roll it up to enclose the filling.

4. Place seam-side down in the baking dish.

5. Repeat with the remaining tortillas, filling and sauce. Spread the remaining sauce and filling over the enchiladas.

6. Bake, uncovered, until hot, about 15 minutes.

7. Serve garnished with diced fresh tomato and cilantro leaves, if desired.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 269, Fat 8g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 753mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 9g, Fiber 9g, Carbohydrates 45g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/roasted-vegetable-enchiladas/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20160104

Chicken Enchilada Pasta - Skillet Meal

Servings 4-6

Ingredients

2 - tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 of a small onion, chopped 
1 - clove garlic, minced 
3 - 4 chicken breasts or chicken tenderloins, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces 
4 - tablespoons chicken taco seasoning 
1 - 14 oz can chicken broth 
1 - (10 oz) can mild red enchilada sauce 
2 - cups uncooked regular or whole grain small shell pasta or elbow macaroni 
1 (14 oz) can any variety of Bush's Chili Beans (I used Kidney Chili Beans) 
1/4 - cup salsa (Herdez is my favorite) 
1/4 - cup sliced black olives 
2 - cups Mexican 4 cheese blend 
cilantro, chopped

Directions

1. Cut the chicken breasts or chicken tenderloins into 1 1/2 inch pieces and sprinkle with dry taco seasoning. Mix to combine: set aside.

2. In a large skillet add 2 tablespoon olive oil. Add the onion and garlic and saute until the onions are translucent and the garlic is cooked (about 3 minutes).

3. Add the chicken and cook until lightly browned. Add the chicken broth, enchilada sauce, pasta, chili beans, salsa and black olives to the skillet.

4. Bring the mixture to a boil, cover, reduce heat and simmer on low for 15 minutes. Remove lid and simmer an additional 5 minutes until the pasta is cooked and the sauce has reduced some.

5. Remove from heat and 1 cup Mexican cheese blend and stir to combine. Sprinkle the remaining 1 cup cheese over the top and place the lid back on the skillet until the cheese melts.

6. Garnish with additional black olives and cilantro before serving.

Cook's Note: If you prefer beef substitute one pound ground beef, use regular taco seasoning and beef broth. One can of drained Mexican Corn can also be added.

www.MommysKitchen.com

Linguine With Escarole and Shrimp

This robust, flavorful meal will have your dinner guests thinking you spent all day simmering a sauce from scratch. Yet this recipe, which incorporates shrimp for lean protein and lots of fiber-rich veggies (including escarole, a tasty but slightly bitter green thats used in many Italian dishes) is fast and foolproof. Once the pasta is boiled, the rest comes together in minutes in a sauté pan. Lots of tangy lemon, fresh tomatoes, escarole, and shrimp create an incredible sauce for whole-wheat pasta. Serve with a glass of Sauvignon Blanc and whole-grain bread.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 pounds shrimp, raw (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined
3/4 teaspoon salt divided
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground plus more for taste
2 tablespoon garlic, minced 
1/2 cup(s) wine, white 
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry halved
16 cup(s) escarole (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves
1/4 cup(s) clam juice 
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 lemon wedges, for garnish

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

2. Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

3. Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

4. Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

5. Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

6. Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

7. Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

8. Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

9. Drain the linguine and return it to the pot. Add the sauce; toss to coat. Serve with lemon wedges.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 271, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 112mg, Sodium 502mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 20g, Fiber 10g, Carbohydrates 37g

TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp/

Pasta and Beans

Heres another light, Italian-style meal that comes together quickly in a sauté pan. A colorful blend of tomatoes, pepper, broccoli, and protein-rich cannellini beans is mixed together with orecchiette (or any short pasta) and topped with Parmesan cheese for a comforting meal that makes a great next-day lunch. 
A healthful combination of beans and greens makes this pasta dish evocative of the Italian countryside. By dropping the greens in the boiling water with the pasta, you've eliminated an extra step, and an extra pot to wash.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 clove(s) garlic minced
4 medium tomato(es), plum chopped (4 to 5 tomatoes)
1/2 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1 pinch pepper, red, crushed 15 ounce(s) beans, cannellini rinsed
1/2 teaspoon salt 
8 ounce(s) pasta, radiatore or orecchiette or other short pasta
1 pounds broccoli rabe stem ends trimmed, rinsed and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
1/4 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan or pecorino romano cheese

Instructions

1. Put a large pot of water on to boil for cooking pasta.

2. Heat oil in a large skillet over low heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant but not colored, about 1 minute. Add tomatoes, oregano and crushed red pepper; cover and increase heat to medium. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes start to break down and release their juices, 5 to 10 minutes.

3. Add beans; reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, until heated through. Season with salt and pepper.

4. Meanwhile, cook pasta in the boiling water for 4 minutes. Add broccoli rabe and cook until the pasta is just tender and the broccoli rabe is tender, 4 to 5 minutes more. Reserving 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid, drain the pasta and broccoli rabe and place in a large bowl.

5. Add the tomato mixture and the reserved cooking liquid; toss to coat. The dish should be slightly soupy. Sprinkle each serving with cheese.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 443, Fat 14g, Cholesterol 5mg, Sodium 667mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 20g, Fiber 8g, Carbohydrates 67g

TAGS: Vegetarian

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/pasta--beans/

Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese - Chef Vikki's 10-Minute Meal

This dish proves that a delicious meal can be healthy and on the table in a flash! Everybody loves Mac n Cheese, especially kids. This mac comes loaded with 100% pureed butternut squash, a nutrient powerhouse. The puree offers great creamy flavor and a familiar color that kids love and associate with cheese, but without all the calories and fat that one usually finds in traditional mac and cheese. No one will know that this family favorite is loaded with healthy veggies, and as an added bonus, it only takes 10 minutes to make!

Serves 6

Ingredients:

Mac n Cheese:

1 box rigatoni (1 lb.)
4 packets 100% Butternut Squash Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins
½ cup low sodium chicken stock
½ cup reduced fat milk
½ cup grated white cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon nutmeg
Garnish:

¼ cup flat leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 cup toasted Gluten Free breadcrumbs

Directions:

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add the rigatoni. Cook until tender, about 8-9 minutes.

2. While the pasta is cooking, in a large sauce pan add the 100% veggie blend-in butternut squash, low sodium chicken stock, reduced fat milk, grated cheddar cheese, parmesan, and bring to a boil.

3. Simmer for 2 minutes and allow the sauce to start to thicken.

4. Add the salt, pepper, cayenne and grated nutmeg. Turn the heat to low heat, and simmer until the pasta is fully cooked. Stir frequently.

5. Strain the cooked pasta, and add it to the butternut squash sauce. Mix until the pasta is fully incorporated with the sauce.

6. Serve into bowls, and garnish with a sprinkle of gluten free breadcrumbs and chopped parsley. Enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-rehab-chef-vikki-10-minute-meal-butternut-squash-mac-cheese/

Vegetarian Shepherds Pie By Beth M

Total Cost: $5.87
Cost Per Serving: $0.98
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 cup cooked lentils (optional)* $0.21
2 cloves garlic $0.16
1 yellow onion $0.31
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
3 carrots $0.37
2 stalks celery $0.38
8 oz. button mushrooms $1.99
¾ tsp salt $0.03
1 tsp dried thyme $0.10
½ tsp smoked paprika $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp tomato paste $0.11
1 Tbsp flour $0.01
1 cup vegetable broth $0.13
1 cup frozen peas $0.45
4 cups mashed potatoes $1.36

Instructions

1. Mince the garlic and dice the onion. Sauté the onion and garlic with olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (3-5 minutes).

2. While the onions and garlic are cooking, peel and dice the carrots, dice the celery, and slice the mushrooms. Once the onions are soft, add the carrots and celery to the skillet and continue to sauté until the celery begins to soften slightly (5 minutes).

3. Finally, add the mushrooms, salt, thyme, smoked paprika, and freshly cracked pepper to the skillet. Continue to sauté until the mushrooms have fully softened (3-5 minutes).

4. Add the tomato paste and flour to the skillet. Stir and cook the vegetables with the flour and tomato paste until the vegetables are coated and the pasty mixture begins to coat the bottom of the skillet (about 2 minutes).

5. Add the vegetable broth to the skillet, stirring to dissolve the flour and tomato paste from the bottom of the skillet.

6. Allow the broth to come up to a simmer, at which point it will become slightly thicker. Stir in the cooked lentils and frozen peas, and allow to mixture to heat through.

Preheat the oven to 400ºF.

7. Pour the vegetable mixture into a casserole dish, or use your skillet if it is oven safe.

8. Spread the mashed potatoes out over the surface of the vegetables and gravy. Use your spoon to make a decorative pattern in the mashed potatoes, if desired.

9. Bake the shepherd's pie in the fully preheated oven for 15 minutes, or until everything is heated through.

10. To achieve a browned surface on the mashed potatoes (optional), turn on the oven's broiler (and place the pie under it, if not already), and watch closely until the top has browned to your liking.

Notes: Using cooked lentils is optional, but the number of servings will be closer to four without them. It should take approximately ⅓ cup dry lentils to make 1 cup cooked.

www.budgetbytes.com

Slow Cooker Gnocchi in Creamy Pork Sauce posted by Michelle

Yield: 8 to 10 servings

Slow cooked pork in a tomato-cream sauce with gnocchi is the ultimate cold-weather meal!

Ingredients:

1 medium yellow onion, diced
6 cloves garlic, minced
4 to 5 pound bone-in pork shoulder
2 (28-ounce) cans crushed tomatoes
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
Salt and pepper, to taste
½ cup heavy cream
2 pounds dried gnocchi

Directions:

1. Spray a 6-quart slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray.

2. Place the diced onion in the bottom of the slow cooker and top with the garlic.

3. Place the pork shoulder on top of the onion and garlic.

4. Pour one can of the crushed tomatoes over the pork and around the sides.

5. Sprinkle the Italian seasoning all over and season with salt and pepper, to taste.

6. Pour the second can of crushed tomatoes over. Cover and cook on low for 11 hours.

7. Remove the bone and the layer of fat on the pork and discard.

8. Stir in the heavy cream and then stir in the gnocchi.

9. Cover and cook for an additional 1 hour on low.

10. Serve with grated Parmesan or Romano cheese.

(Recipe adapted from Bev Cooks)

www.BrownEyedBaker.com

6 Fantastic Health Benefits of Apples

By Barbara H. Seeber

Sweet but with a lemony finish. Crisp, tangy to the point of tartness. Spicy and fragrant. No, were not discussing the merits of fine wines. Were talking apples!

October is National Apple Month, the time to celebrate the glory of the fruit, as the nation has been doing since 1904 when National Apple Week was born. In 1996, October became National Apple Month.

Domesticated some four thousand years ago in the fruity forests of what is now Kazakhstan, apples became a part of the human diet a long time ago. With flavors shaped by their respective climates  the shorter the growing season the tarter the fruit  apples have been grown across the United States for centuries. But not until the last few decades, starting in the 1980s, have apple breeders offered such a variety and explosion of flavors: Fuji, Gala, Pink Lady, Honeycrisp, SweeTango, and many more. Remember when there were only a few like Red Delicious or Golden Delicious or McIntosh to be found in grocery stores?

But the history and diversity of apples is not the only thing to celebrate. Apples also can be credited with delivering an amazing number of health benefits, such as:

1. Fighting bad breath. Apples contain pectin, which helps control food odors. Pectin also promotes saliva, which cleanses breath.

2. Preventing asthma attacks. Asthma sufferers often have low levels of antioxidants. Apples are high in vitamin C and flavonoids (beneficial, water-soluble plant pigments). Both are antioxidant. One study found that vitamin C supplements helped protect against exercise-induced asthma.

3. Reducing the risk of stroke. A study involving 9,208 men and women showed that those who ate the most apples over a 28-year period had the lowest risk for stroke. Researchers concluded that the results suggest the intake of apples is related to a decreased risk of thrombotic stroke.

4. Preventing constipation. Fresh apples are high in fiber, which adds bulk to the stool. Apples contain both soluble and insoluble fiber or roughage.

5. Combating fatigue. The high vitamin C and antioxidant content in apples counter the free radicals leading to oxidative stress, which has been linked to fatigue.

6. Reducing the risk of diabetes. The phytonutrients (beneficial substances found in various plants) in apples help regulate blood sugar. These compounds help prevent spikes in blood sugar in a variety of ways: by inhibiting enzymes involved in the breakdown of carbohydrates into simple sugars; by stimulating pancreatic cells to produce insulin; by decreasing the absorption of sugars into the bloodstream.

Compared to other commonly consumed fruits in the U.S, these nutritional powerhouses ranked second for highest antioxidant activity. However, they ranked highest in the proportion of free phenolic compoundssubstances not bound to other compounds in the fruit and thus more easily absorbed into the bloodstream. So stock up on a good supply of apples for this season. And dont cut off the peels. They contain much of apples fiber and antioxidant power.

In addition to the crunchy beauties in the fruit bowl, dont forget to try some of the apple treats found in 500 Time-Tested Home Remedies and the Science Behind Them. Here are two recipes to get you started:

Johnny Apple Treat

Ingredients

1 apple
¼ cup raisins
¼ cup chopped walnuts
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Ground cinnamon

Directions

1. Coarsely grate the apple into a small bowl. Mix in the walnuts and raisins. Add the lemon juice and toss.

2. Sprinkle with cinnamon to taste.

Apple-Cinnamon Toddy

For chilly autumn days or if you feel a cold coming on and want to soothe an irritated throat.

Ingredients
1 quart apple juice or cider
1 quart water
1 cinnamon stick
3 or 4 whole cloves
½ teaspoon ground ginger
Fresh lemon juice

Directions

1. Pour the juice and water into a large pan. Add the spices.

2. Heat until just beginning to boil.

3. Turn the heat to low, stirring occasionally.

4. Simmer for 30 minutes.

5. Strain out the cinnamon stick and cloves.

6. Enjoy each cup with a squirt of lemon juice.

Stay well,

The Remedy Chicks

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/white-seeber-grogan-the-remedy-chicks/fantastic-health-benefits-of-apples/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20160103

for all that  we need a healthy cookie.

Oatmeal and Walnut Gingersnaps

This gingersnap has oatmeal and walnuts added in for texture and nutritional value. It's a big batch making about 100 cookies so there is plenty for the freezer and some to share.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups room temperature butter
2 cups white sugar
2 eggs
1/2 cup molasses
3 cups flour
1 1/2 cups large flake oatmeal
2 cups finely chopped walnuts
3 teaspoons baking soda
2 teaspoons ginger
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt
sugar to roll cookie balls in

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 F.

2. Cream together butter and sugar with a stand mixer until light. Add in eggs, one at a time and then molasses. Beat together to combine.

3. Stir together dry ingredients and then slowly add to creamed mixture.

4. Cover and refrigerate 1 hour to make handling the dough easier.

5. Use a small spring loaded ice cream scoop or form small 1 inch balls. Roll balls into sugar and arrange on greased cookie sheets about 2 inches apart. They will flatten so there is no need to press them down.

6. Bake for 10 minutes or until lightly browned and cool on wire racks.

www.minonnitegirlscancook.com

Another day of glorious sunshine  that makes three days in a row. Gary came over earlier to borrow some cat food (he is the one that says borrow  I simply say  take what you need  I got lots  and no  I dont expect it to be replaced) and said it is to be freezing rain when he goes to work and the children leave for school in the morning. That does not sound good. Guess are sunny days are gone for a while.

I had mashed potatoes with peas and butter tonight for dinner  I havent eaten it much since Hickory died. It just doesnt seem right  she enjoyed it so  even the veggies. I do miss that little girl  the house still seems empty. I have thought about another dog  it just isnt time yet.

Tip Kitty comes and goes  he is a typical barn tom cat. Give him some pets  some good food (fish flavored Friskies no less) and he is good. He does stay the night every so often but he is definitely his own man. I enjoy him no less because of it.

Our neighbor across the road drives a semi which he parks in their drive with trailer  he is most slick backing it in  always on the first try. And it is not a short trailer. I would be all over the road. I think I heard him leave this morning  he is never gone more than three or four days at a time. He must drive past us because a truck that looks like his always honks as he goes by. I must ask him when next I see him. Actually I have never met him  I have met his wife  they have a little boy Bentleys age and a little two month old boy  Liam.

Lets see  in no particular order  what my second sweep of my email came up in the way of recipes. I think the soups are a little high in fat and calories  doesnt bother me but you might want to check them out first. Still trying to keep them light and nourishing.

Cheesy Potato Slow-Cooker Soup

6 servings

Potatoes and cheese? Yes, please! This 6-ingredient slow-cooker supper is unbelievably easy and amazingly delicious.

Ingredients

1 carton (32 oz) Progresso chicken broth or stock (4 cups) 
1 1/2 cups chopped onions 
5 cups diced peeled russet potatoes (about 5 medium) 
3 tablespoons cornstarch 
2 cups shredded American cheese (8 oz) 
4 medium green onions, sliced (1/4 cup)

Steps

1. Spray 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

2. Reserve 1/4 cup broth in small bowl; cover and refrigerate.

3. In cooker, mix onions, potatoes and remaining broth.

4. Cover; cook on Low heat setting 8 hours.

5. Increase heat setting to High.

6. In small bowl, beat cornstarch and reserved broth until smooth. Add to cooker; stir.

7. Cover; heat to simmering, and cook 10 to 15 minutes longer or until thickened.

8. Stir in cheese until well melted. Sprinkle servings of soup with green onions.

Expert Tips: Like bacon? Crumble some cooked bacon on top, along with green onions. Pillsbury breadsticks and a simple side salad are a great way to round out this simple and satisfying meal. If using American cheese from a block, refrigerate for at least an hour before shredding to firm up the cheese and simplify the process.

Tip: Saving a batch for later? Fill freezer bags with soup, then lay flat to freeze for easy stacking and freezer organization.

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving; Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 110

% Daily ValueL Total Fat 12g; 19% - Saturated Fat 7g; 34% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol40mg; 13% - Sodium 1210mg; 50% - Total Carbohydrate 35g; 12% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 14% - Sugars 4g; 4% - Protein 11g; 11%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10%;10% - Vitamin C 10%; 10% - Calcium 40%; 40% - Iron 4%; 4%
Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheesy-potato-slow-cooker-soup

Broccoli Cheese Soup with Cheddar Bobbers

4 servings

This luscious, cheesy soup is so delicious, it's easy to forget it's also veggie-laden and a snap to put together.

Ingredients

1 can (10.2 oz) Pillsbury Grands! refrigerated buttermilk biscuits (5 biscuits) 
2 cups shredded medium Cheddar cheese (8 oz) 
1/4 cup butter 
2 cups diced onions (2 large) 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3 cups whole milk 
1 bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen chopped broccoli

Steps

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Line large cookie sheet with cooking parchment paper. Separate dough into 5 biscuits. Separate each biscuit into 2 layers, then press each to form 4-inch round.

2. For each bobber, place 1 tablespoon cheese in center of 1 round. Pull up dough around cheese, and pinch to seal. Place bobbers seam side up 2 inches apart on cookie sheet. Bake 15 to 17 minutes or until golden brown.

3. Meanwhile, in 5-quart Dutch oven, melt butter over medium-high heat. Add onions and 1/2 teaspoon salt; cook 4 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until browned. Add flour and cook, stirring constantly, 1 to 2 minutes or until lightly browned.

4. Slowly stream in milk, stirring constantly. Heat to simmering; reduce heat and cook 5 minutes longer, stirring frequently, until milk has thickened.

5. Turn off heat; add remaining cheese. Stir to melt cheese.

6. Meanwhile, make broccoli as directed on bag. Stir broccoli into soup. Divide soup among 4 large bowls. Serve each with 2 or 3 bobbers.

Expert Tips: Worried about timing the bread and the soup? You can assemble the bobbers and refrigerate, unbaked, up to 2 hours in advance. Using whole milk prevents the soup from separating.

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving; Calories 740 - Calories from Fat 400

% Daily Value: Total Fat 44g 68% - Saturated Fat 26g; 129% - Trans Fat 1g; 1% - Cholesterol 110mg; 36% - Sodium 1440mg; 60% - Total Carbohydrate 59g; 20% - Dietary Fiber 4g; 15% - Sugars 20g; 20% - Protein 27g; 27%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 25%; 25% - Vitamin C 30%; 30% - Calcium 50%; 50% - Iron 15%; 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1/2 Milk; 2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 2 High-Fat Meat; 4 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 4

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/broccoli-cheese-soup-with-cheddar-bobbers

Slow-Cooker Cheesy Chicken Enchilada Chili

4 servings

Its a little bit enchilada, a little bit chili and a whole lot of yummy!

Ingredients

1 package (20 oz) boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 can (15.2 oz) Green Giant whole kernel sweet corn, drained, rinsed 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed 
1 can (10 oz) Old El Paso mild enchilada sauce 
2 tablespoons Old El Paso taco seasoning mix (from 1-oz package) 
2 cups shredded Colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend (8 oz) 
Chopped green onions and sour cream, if desired 
4 cups tortilla chips

Steps

1. Spray 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray or better yet  use a liner.

2. In slow cooker, mix chicken, corn, beans, enchilada sauce and taco seasoning mix.

3. Cover and cook on Low heat setting 8 hours or High heat setting 4 hours.

4. Stir in 1 cup of the cheese.

5. Top with green onions and sour cream.

6. Top with remaining cheese; serve with tortilla chips.

Expert Tips: Try 4-cheese Mexican shredded cheese blend instead of the Colby-Monterey Jack. Make nachos! Use a slotted spoon to top the chips with the chili. Instead of stirring in cheese, sprinkle it all on top at the end. Gone for more than 8 hours? Try this recipe overnight!

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving; Calories 710 -Calories from Fat 300

% Daily Value: Total Fat 33g; 51% - Saturated Fat 14g; 71% - Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 190mg; 63% - Sodium 1640mg - 68% - Total Carbohydrate 52g; 17% - Dietary Fiber 6g; 25% - Sugars 3g; 3% - Protein 51g; 51%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 20%; 20%- Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 45%; 45% - Iron 25%; 25%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1/2 Very Lean Meat; 4 Lean Meat; 2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-cheesy-chicken-enchilada-chili/389d56ac-2840-4327-a23b-1303539a7248

Easy Chicken Cordon Bleu Soup

4 servings

A single chicken breast and a cup of chopped ham team up in this yummy soup to create luxury out of your leftovers.

Ingredients

4 cups whole milk 
1 boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into 3/4-inch pieces 
3/4 cup Progresso plain panko crispy bread crumbs 
1 1/4 cups vegetable oil 
1/3 cup all-purpose flour 
1 cup diced ham steak 
4 oz chive and onion cream cheese, softened

Steps

1. Place 1 tablespoon of the milk and 1/4 teaspoon salt in large bowl. Add chicken pieces; toss to coat. Add bread crumbs; press to coat. Set aside.

2. In 4-quart saucepan, heat 1/4 cup of the oil over medium heat. Add flour and 1/2 teaspoon salt and cook, stirring, 2 to 3 minutes, until thick and starting to turn golden brown, being careful to stir around side of pan.

3. Slowly stream in remaining milk, beating constantly with whisk, until incorporated. Stir in ham with spatula; increase heat to medium-high and heat just to simmering, then reduce heat to low and simmer 5 minutes.

4. Remove from heat; add cream cheese, and stir until melted.

5. 10-inch skillet, heat remaining 1 cup oil to shimmering over medium-high heat. Press bread crumbs to chicken once more, then gently place chicken pieces in hot oil. Discard any leftover bread crumbs. Cook chicken 3 to 5 minutes, turning occasionally, until browned all over. Using slotted spoon, transfer to paper towel-lined plate to drain.

6. Divide soup among 4 bowls. Top with chicken croutons. Garnish with chopped fresh chives, if desired.

Expert Tips: Using whole milk in this recipe prevents the soup from separating. Regular cream cheese can be used instead of the chive and onion variety. Just add a little green onion or chive to the soup to keep that onion flavor.

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 630 - Calories from Fat 380

% Daily Value: Total Fat 42g; 65% - Saturated Fat 14g; 72% - Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 100mg; 34% - Sodium 1200mg; 50% - Total Carbohydrate 35g;12% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 13g; 13% - Protein 28g; 28%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; 15% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 30%; 30% - Iron 10%; 10%

Exchanges: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 3 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 5 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/easy-chicken-cordon-bleu-soup

Creamy Chicken Wild Rice Soup with Cheddar Toasts

4 servings

Cozy up to a big bowl of comfort with this rich, cheesy soup.

Ingredients

1 package Pillsbury refrigerated crusty French loaf 
20 oz boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 package (8 oz) mushrooms, thinly sliced 
1pouch (8.8 oz) cooked long grain & wild rice 
1 1/2 cups half-and-half 
1 1/2 cups Progresso reduced sodium chicken broth (from 32-oz carton) 
2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (8 oz)

Steps

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Line cookie sheet with cooking parchment paper. Place loaf on cookie sheet; make three diagonal cuts with serrated knife. Bake 26 to 30 minutes or until browned.

2. Meanwhile, spray 5-quart Dutch oven with cooking spray. Cook chicken in Dutch oven over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, about 6 minutes or until browned all over. Transfer to plate, and set aside.

3. Add mushrooms to Dutch oven; cook 6 to 8 minutes, stirring occasionally, until deep brown.

4. Heat rice as directed on pouch.

5. Add chicken, rice, half-and-half and broth to Dutch oven; heat to simmering. Reduce heat to low; cook 8 to 10 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink in center. Cover and keep warm over low heat while bread finishes baking.

6. When bread is cool enough to handle, cut into 12 slices, and return to cookie sheet. Divide 1/2 cup of the cheese among the slices. Bake 2 to 3 minutes or until cheese melts.

7. Remove soup from heat, and stir in remaining cheese until melted. Divide soup among 4 large bowls. Top each with 3 slices of the cheesy bread.

Expert Tips: Swap in 1 1/2 cups cooked wild rice in place of the precooked, bagged rice. This recipe calls for half-and-half. Keep in mind that "fat-free" half-and-half is not the same thing!

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 590 - Calories from Fat 230

% Daily Value: Total Fat 25g; 39% -Saturated Fat14g; 68% - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol155mg;51% - Sodium 1110mg; 46% - Total Carbohydrate 51g;17% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 4% - Sugars 6g; 6% -Protein 39g; 39%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10%; 10% - Vitamin C 0%; 0% - Calcium 30%; 30% - Iron 25%; 25%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 1/2 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 3 1/2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/creamy-chicken-wild-rice-soup-with-cheddar-toasts/bf1f4f0b-f889-458f-88fb-a9e1ce24cfad

Slow-Cooker Chicken Enchilada Soup

6 servings

This enchilada soup packs a punch when Old El Paso® products are added. A Mexican dinner that's ready for cooking in 10 minutes.

Ingredients

2 cups Progresso chicken broth (from 32-oz carton) 
1 can (19 oz) Old El Paso mild or hot enchilada sauce 
1 can (4.5 oz) Old El Paso chopped mild green chiles 
1 package (20 oz) bone-in chicken breasts, skin removed 
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed 
1 bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers Niblets® frozen corn, thawed, drained

Steps

1. Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, mix broth, enchilada sauce and chiles.

2. Place chicken into enchilada sauce mixture; spoon sauce over chicken.

3. Cover; cook on Low heat setting 7 to 8 hours.

4. Remove chicken from cooker with slotted spoon.

5. Stir beans and corn into mixture in cooker.

6. Increase heat setting to High. Cover; cook 5 to 10 minutes longer.

7. Meanwhile, shred chicken by pulling apart with 2 forks; return to cooker. Cook until thoroughly heated.

8. If desired, top each serving with shredded Mexican cheese blend, chopped fresh cilantro and crushed tortilla chips.

Expert Tips: Transfer corn from freezer to refrigerator when chicken starts to cook. It will be completely thawed by the time it is added to the slow cooker. Vary the heat in this soup by using mild or hot enchilada sauce and serving with red pepper sauce on the side.

NUTRITION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 25

% Daily Value: Total Fat 3g; 4% - Saturated Fat 1/2g; 4% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 40mg; 13% - Sodium 940mg; 39% - Total Carbohydrate 30g; 10% - Dietary Fiber 7g; 29% - Sugars 4g; 4% - Protein 21g; 21%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 6%; 6% - Vitamin C 8%; 8% - Calcium 6%; 6% - Iron 15%; 15%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-chicken-enchilada-soup/

Slow Cooker Chicken Lentil Soup

This soup is full of protein, fiber, and is seriously filling thanks to the chicken and lentils. Its less than 350 calories per serving with a whopping 32.8 grams of protein!

Author: Show Me the Yummy
Recipe type: Main
Serves: 6-8

Ingredients

1 pound dried lentils
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 (15 oz) can diced tomatoes
1 yellow onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 and ½ teaspoons dried oregano
1 and ½ teaspoons chili powder
1 and ½ teaspoons smoked paprika
2 and ½ teaspoons ground cumin
½ - 1 te


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 1st January, 2016* by Darowil

*tami* is recovering well from her thyroid surgery - doing a small amount of things to keep active but resting as well. And results are back - clear for cancer which is fantastic news.

*pearlone* is slowly improving - has felt able to start knitting again. She has been told by doc that she has no recurrence of kidney stones and her mammogram was also clear.

*darowil* has moved into her DDs place while she is away. Not sure what will happen after that - or when DH will join me. Maryanne is now in Dublin on a Archaeological field school. And *Bonnies* son is in Scotland travelling round - despite all the rain....and now snow!

*bulldog* has a UTI and Jim is making slow progress on the road to recovery which has included a trip back to the ER. And KP to the rescue - Betty was caught in a computer scam and on Kpers recommendations they were able to take quick action and get everything dealt with (no lasting effects on the computer or the bank balance).

*Gwen* lost her wedding ring - likely during all the soap making she has been doing this week. The lost has since been found.

*Martinas* DS having surgery Friday (UK time).....DS phoned late Friday afternoon to say op was over, but she was feeling very nauseated. She is now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked on Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.

*Rookie* is finding it hard getting used to the Canadian system for work related issues, but she thinks she has it sorted now.

*Bonnie* is going to doc on Monday as she has hurt her foot.

Snow has hit *Kate's* county and Luke's mum took 5 hours to get home tonight - normally a 30 minute drive!

PHOTOS
5 - *Swedenme* - Countryside+ Mishka
5 - *Caren* - Comfort Zone slippers
6 - *Swedenme* - Star Wars hat
9 - *Railyn* - Bag
22 - *Gagesmom* - Hockey game
23 - *Gagesmom * - Hat for newborn
26 - *Gagesmom* - Greg, first baby of 1970
34 - *Swedenme* - Little cardigans
36 - *Swedenme* - Baby blanket
38 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
39 - *Gagesmom* - Tank and Greg
41 - *Darowil* - Procaffinating/Cricket/Fireworks
41 - *Darowil* - Knitting/Kookaburra
43 - *Bonnie* - Anemone hat/Drier balls/Cowl
43 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
43 - *Caren* - Writing desk & settee
44 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
48 - *Gagesmom* - Hat + Greg the leprechaun 
55 - *Kate* - Luke ready for nursery
57 - *Gagesmom* - Jigsaw + Mason jar
58 - *Gagesmom* - Blue hat
60 - *Gagesmom* - Pink hat
61 - *Gagesmom* - Stormtrooper with hat
65 - *Gagesmom* - Sunrise
65 - *Swedenme* - Baby blanket
68 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
69 - *Lurker* - Uhura shawl
74 - *Caren* - Sunshine!

RECIPES
8 - *Angelam* - Homemade gnocchi
17 - *Busyworkerbee* - Malteezer fudge

CRAFTS
5 - *Caren* - Comfort Zone slippers pattern
6 - *Cashmeregma* - Tutu (link)
11 - *Sam* - Wrist warmers/scarf/afghan/sock monkey patterns (links)
21 - *Sorlenna* - Tendrils for anemone hat (link) 
21 - *Bonnie* - Anemone hat (link)
25 - *Sam* - Cosy cable cowl (link)
59 - *Sam* - Basic ribbed hat
62 - *Sam* - Two needle scandinavian mittens (link)
62 - *Sam* - Fair Isle hats (link)
69 - *Sam* - Countess of Grantham KAL (link)

OTHERS
20 - *Lurker* - Particle clouds in the Arctic (link)
28 - *Marikayknits* - Condensed milk (link)
32 - *Cashmeregma* - Paleo immune diet book (link)
47 - *Gwen* - What is trace? (link)
54 - *Caren* - Never ending drier sheets (link)
69 - *Sam* - Rug alarm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - does your house look like the ones across the street? one rarely sees row houses unless you are in new york or san francisco. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have not yet read right through Sam's opening, but I thought I would put this out there- so it is 'active'!

http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/. It is a fast knit on size 13 needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting bunch of recipes Sam! I see Quinoa crops up in a lot of them- so they will be a useful starting point for me- I have to work with a very 'pared back' budget- but Quinoa is a very useful grain/protein. So much of what your recipes call for put them in a Millionnaire's budget, not the starvation level that Ringo and I have to live on- life will get easier once I have paid back the two loans that I have at the moment: one for my trip to Sydney the year before last, and the one I was forced to take out to get into this house, when I was evicted. The rent is now what they were originally asking for, so I must not grumble, I have my Ringo, and he is safe here. I just spoke to Nasir's wife, Shakila, who has come down with a sore throat- so I suggested lemon and honey to her- as that is what helps me- Nasir is out, so I must wait to discuss the matter I need to bring up - cutting out a dead tree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for catching that julie - i have corrected it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have not yet read right through Sam's opening, but I thought I would put this out there- so it is 'active'!
> 
> http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/. It is a fast knit on size 13 needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for catching that julie - i have corrected it. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You're welcome Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, veggie enchilada sounds yum my.
Daralene, healing energy for your foot.
Walked Maya. Low 50's, light breeze, snow on Sierras. Then back to bed with electric blanket on. Can't seem to stay warm. Tired, but happy.
Martina, wonderful your DS is home from surgery.
Julie, pretty shawl. I can never decide if I like to do nips, I like the look of them, but they can be fiddly.
Summary ladies, a big thank you. Want to go back and check on something listed.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again, thank you Sam for the recipes. I hope to try the Chef John's pulled pork the next time I cook, in 1 week. Thanks for the summaries those who so kindly provide them. I am so glad to catch up on the ongoing activity here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just marking a place at the table...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just marking a place at the table...


You mark this table and you won't get asked back! :lol: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes,Sam. I am looking to do more mestless meals so there are a few I will try. Because of the kidney stones, I have to avoid many of my favorite foods-spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb. But, that is a small price to pay for avoiding another epsode.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party and summary. To all with health problems, my prayers. To all take care. I'm very tired today, been awake since 6 am and out for several hours. Had a nap later but as we're out tomorrow too I'd better get some sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that I have cuaght up here I guess I should get showered and dressed. David was talking of coming over with yet more stuff and taking me back to go through the kitchen- wanting me to do some work!

He hired a CPAP machine yesterday for a trial so will be interesting to see how he found the first night with it. 

Thanks for those additions Kate- a fair few for you this week in not that long a period either. ANd thanks for some good sounding recipes Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party and summary. To all with health problems, my prayers. To all take care. I'm very tired today, been awake since 6 am and out for several hours. Had a nap later but as we're out tomorrow too I'd better get some sleep.


If you hurry you will make it to bed Friday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You mark this table and you won't get asked back! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I begin reading the new KTP and then forget what I wanted to say
*Kate* Glad everyone made it home safely
*Bonnie* praying your foot heals quickly. Since you couldn't get an appointment until Monday if need be can you go to some sort of emergency unit if need be? 
*Julie* the nupps look mastered to me as the shaw is looking stunning. Oh to be so talented.
*purl2diva* so glad your tests all came back with good news. 
*Martina* glad your sister made it through the surgery well and that they have her something for nausea. What a good neighbor she has too. Will be keeping her in prayer still.

Okay, if I forgot someone please know I keep all here in prayer. Heading back to start reading the new KTP now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey *Sam* how about a picture of the one you knit???



Lurker 2 said:


> Have not yet read right through Sam's opening, but I thought I would put this out there- so it is 'active'!
> 
> http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/. It is a fast knit on size 13 needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eek! DD just saw a mouse in the kitchen! DH has picked up some traps and set the out I thinking since the cats haven't been in the house for 2 1/2 weeks that we had been dog sitting this has allowed the mice to come in. GRRRRRR....Hopefully will catch it soon. 

Made spare ribs in the crock pot for dinner tonight along with red beans & rice, crescent rolls and sweet peas. It was yummy. Also made some doggie treats today again putting a large bunch of fresh parsley chopped very fine in to the dough. Hope to freshen the breath of my fur babies. The seem to like these too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Is this the pattern for the cowls you made for the girls for Christmas? If si I can see why they loved them. 

Martina happy to hear that your sister is home and able to rest. 

Sam I have to go back and look through the recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will try and find some recipes for you and others that have had kidney stone problems lately. in the meantime google for kidney stone free recipes - you should come up with some stuff you could eat. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes,Sam. I am looking to do more mestless meals so there are a few I will try. Because of the kidney stones, I have to avoid many of my favorite foods-spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb. But, that is a small price to pay for avoiding another epsode.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have several friends with a cpap machine margaret - they wondered why they hadn't done it sooner - best sleep they ever had for quite some time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Now that I have cuaght up here I guess I should get showered and dressed. David was talking of coming over with yet more stuff and taking me back to go through the kitchen- wanting me to do some work!
> 
> He hired a CPAP machine yesterday for a trial so will be interesting to see how he found the first night with it.
> 
> Thanks for those additions Kate- a fair few for you this week in not that long a period either. ANd thanks for some good sounding recipes Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i actually fell asleep here at the computer - woke up with barely enough time to get the new ktp started. --- sam



darowil said:


> If you hurry you will make it to bed Friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which pattern is that - this is the url of the one i made.

http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/

--- sam



gagesmom said:


> Is this the pattern for the cowls you made for the girls for Christmas? If si I can see why they loved them.
> 
> Martina happy to hear that your sister is home and able to rest.
> 
> Sam I have to go back and look through the recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - wheel is almost over and then there is jeapordy. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eek! DD just saw a mouse in the kitchen! DH has picked up some traps and set the out I thinking since the cats haven't been in the house for 2 1/2 weeks that we had been dog sitting this has allowed the mice to come in. GRRRRRR....Hopefully will catch it soon.
> 
> Made spare ribs in the crock pot for dinner tonight along with red beans & rice, crescent rolls and sweet peas. It was yummy. Also made some doggie treats today again putting a large bunch of fresh parsley chopped very fine in to the dough. Hope to freshen the breath of my fur babies. The seem to like these too.


Gwen, since you have essential oils for your soap making, do you have Rosemary and Lemon Balm? They are supposed to keep the spiders and mice out. I know they are keeping the spiders out of my bathroom. And DH didn't see signs of mice in the RV when he was out there a few days ago. Just put a few drops on some cotton balls where the dogs and cats can't get to. You can put them in tins and prop the lids so the scent doesn't dissipate as fast.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> which pattern is that - this is the url of the one i made.
> 
> http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/
> 
> --- sam


That is a pretty cowl. Thanks for sharing it with us. I will give it a try as well. I bet the girls just loved them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam, and Summary Ladies (Kate, Margaret, and Julie)

Some good recipes that even this picky eater liked the sound of. I have already copied and pasted the rice pilaf. I can leave out the almond slivers that won't like me. And the Slow Roasted Pork sounds good, also. 

We went out for fish and are back home again. At least the rain stopped long enough that we didn't get wet going to the car and back. I am sitting in my chair under an electric throw blanket, not plugged in yet, but might be soon! The computer in my lap and a book in hand. A real paper back book, not my kindle! I will keep popping back for the evening. I am trying not to talk. My vocal chords did not like me talking yesterday, so I have said very little today. I did talk to some friends at the club after supper, and that was more than enough by the sounds! That's ok, I won't need to say much. DH works afternoon shift for the weekend, and I won't be around people after he leaves. So that means that most of the weekend I won't say much!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I am popping in long enough to get into the new tea party. I have plenty of pages to catch up on last week yet and not much time as I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning and will work 4-10 at one job and 11-3 at another job so a busy day for me tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam, and Summary Ladies (Kate, Margaret, and Julie)
> 
> Some good recipes that even this picky eater liked the sound of. I have already copied and pasted the rice pilaf. I can leave out the almond slivers that won't like me. And the Slow Roasted Pork sounds good, also.
> 
> We went out for fish and are back home again. At least the rain stopped long enough that we didn't get wet going to the car and back. I am sitting in my chair under an electric throw blanket, not plugged in yet, but might be soon! The computer in my lap and a book in hand. A real paper back book, not my kindle! I will keep popping back for the evening. I am trying not to talk. My vocal chords did not like me talking yesterday, so I have said very little today. I did talk to some friends at the club after supper, and that was more than enough by the sounds! That's ok, I won't need to say much. DH works afternoon shift for the weekend, and I won't be around people after he leaves. So that means that most of the weekend I won't say much!


Stay hydrated and enjoy some rest this weekend. We are suppose to get any where from 8-24 inches of snow in the next 5 days. Most of it is lake effect snow which could mean that I will be on the lower amount of that snow. Maybe a foot of snow if we are lucky. We will see what comes our way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> which pattern is that - this is the url of the one i made.
> 
> http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/
> 
> --- sam


👍👍👍👍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure if I posted this on the old ktp. Did this one today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There is an ER department but unless it gets much worse I won't go. If I stay off it it doesn't hurt too much. I just need to behave.


Gweniepooh said:


> Before I begin reading the new KTP and then forget what I wanted to say
> *Kate* Glad everyone made it home safely
> *Bonnie* praying your foot heals quickly. Since you couldn't get an appointment until Monday if need be can you go to some sort of emergency unit if need be?
> *Julie* the nupps look mastered to me as the shaw is looking stunning. Oh to be so talented.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have several friends with a cpap machine margaret - they wondered why they hadn't done it sooner - best sleep they ever had for quite some time. --- sam


We also have several friends who say they feel so much better with it. One of our neighbours was waiting to get one when he had a massive heart attack & died. The doctor said the lack of oxygen puts terrible stress in the heart.

Hopefully David will find it helps. Most seem to have much more energy as they are well rested.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another tea party & great bunch of recipes.
Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for your great summaries.

Julie, your lace project is going to be beautiful, I have yet to master nupps, tried them in one of my shawls but kept getting to loops too tight.

Gwen, hope you get the mice under control. Do you have to worry about Hanta virus there? My son was telling me someone he works with is in hospital & may not survive after getting Hanta virus from cleaning a mouse infestation. Dirty little buggers!

Kate, hope the weather gets better for you soon.

Pacer, take care as you travel to work over the nasty roads.

I got all the Christmas stuff taken down & put in the basement, will have to wait for one of the sons to stop in to get it back in the stairwell where it lives for most of the year. I'm resting my foot now, was definitely on it too much again today.
Tomorrow is a quilting day so I shouldn't be on it so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stay hydrated and enjoy some rest this weekend. We are suppose to get any where from 8-24 inches of snow in the next 5 days. Most of it is lake effect snow which could mean that I will be on the lower amount of that snow. Maybe a foot of snow if we are lucky. We will see what comes our way.


Thanks. I know I need to be drinking more. I can feel it. Which reminds me, I need to get up and take my evening meds anyway, so a good time to have a drink! Stay warm and safe with that much snow coming. I think we may be in the 3-5" band according to the weather channel this afternoon. Please don't work too hard!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another tea party & great bunch of recipes.
> Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for your great summaries.
> 
> Julie, your lace project is going to be beautiful, I have yet to master nupps, tried them in one of my shawls but kept getting to loops too tight.
> ...


Put your foot up with an ice pack on it. Watch the swelling. It might go all the way up your leg, which would not be good.

I am ready for the Christmas tree to come down, but will need help with it. The box the tree goes in will hold DH and I both. And there is 2 plastic totes for the lights and ornaments. Those I could bring up on my own, and at least take the ornaments off the tree if I have the energy tomorrow. Maybe. It takes 2 to bring the tree up from the basement, one can do it if very very careful. Big and awkward. And heavy. At least DH can bring the empty box up alone, if I think to ask him. He took the lights off the outside of the house today after work, and took the lighted nativity down, and got them bagged ready for the attic. Before we left for supper, he went part way up the steps and I handed the figures up to him. They were not heavy, so I was able to at least help with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, veggie enchilada sounds yum my.
> Daralene, healing energy for your foot.
> Walked Maya. Low 50's, light breeze, snow on Sierras. Then back to bed with electric blanket on. Can't seem to stay warm. Tired, but happy.
> Martina, wonderful your DS is home from surgery.
> ...


Thank you so much, Joy! The nupps are really just a simplified bobble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I begin reading the new KTP and then forget what I wanted to say
> *Kate* Glad everyone made it home safely
> *Bonnie* praying your foot heals quickly. Since you couldn't get an appointment until Monday if need be can you go to some sort of emergency unit if need be?
> *Julie* the nupps look mastered to me as the shaw is looking stunning. Oh to be so talented.
> ...


Ah but you cannot see exactly what I see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another tea party & great bunch of recipes.
> Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for your great summaries.
> 
> Julie, your lace project is going to be beautiful, I have yet to master nupps, tried them in one of my shawls but kept getting to loops too tight.
> ...


Bonnie, thank you so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do and so does peppermint oil. Have already put some on cotton balls and put around the kitchen. Great minds think alike!


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, since you have essential oils for your soap making, do you have Rosemary and Lemon Balm? They are supposed to keep the spiders and mice out. I know they are keeping the spiders out of my bathroom. And DH didn't see signs of mice in the RV when he was out there a few days ago. Just put a few drops on some cotton balls where the dogs and cats can't get to. You can put them in tins and prop the lids so the scent doesn't dissipate as fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwwww....never heard of Hanta virus but don't think we have what would be described as an infestation; at least hope not. I can't remember having a mouse in the house in many, many years beause we have always had the cats in the house and even then after setting a single trap it would be taken care of. Ewwwwww....again. Have put some pepperint oil and Rosemary oil on cotton balls and put under the sink and behind the stove and refrigerator. Both oils tend to repel them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another tea party & great bunch of recipes.
> Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for your great summaries.
> 
> Julie, your lace project is going to be beautiful, I have yet to master nupps, tried them in one of my shawls but kept getting to loops too tight.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like all the snow is going to be north of us which suits me fine. it's usually either south or north of us when bad weather comes around - we don't get caught very often. stay safe you guys if you need to be out. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. I know I need to be drinking more. I can feel it. Which reminds me, I need to get up and take my evening meds anyway, so a good time to have a drink! Stay warm and safe with that much snow coming. I think we may be in the 3-5" band according to the weather channel this afternoon. Please don't work too hard!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too but will leave it up until after family comes over Sunday for Grampa's Grab bag gathering. Basically DH has collected little gifts all year, puts them in a bag and everyone goes around blindly picking a "treasure". Everyone really gets a kick out of it. I'm fixing a turkey and homemade rolls to munch down on .


tami_ohio said:


> Put your foot up with an ice pack on it. Watch the swelling. It might go all the way up your leg, which would not be good.
> 
> I am ready for the Christmas tree to come down, but will need help with it. The box the tree goes in will hold DH and I both. And there is 2 plastic totes for the lights and ornaments. Those I could bring up on my own, and at least take the ornaments off the tree if I have the energy tomorrow. Maybe. It takes 2 to bring the tree up from the basement, one can do it if very very careful. Big and awkward. And heavy. At least DH can bring the empty box up alone, if I think to ask him. He took the lights off the outside of the house today after work, and took the lighted nativity down, and got them bagged ready for the attic. Before we left for supper, he went part way up the steps and I handed the figures up to him. They were not heavy, so I was able to at least help with that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Even if it were in front of me I most likely wouldn't notice anything flawed. You do such lovely work.


Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but you cannot see exactly what I see!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi has been having trouble with mice - i'll find out tomorrow if she still is having trouble - then i will buy some pepperment and rosemary oil. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwwww....never heard of Hanta virus but don't think we have what would be described as an infestation; at least hope not. I can't remember having a mouse in the house in many, many years beause we have always had the cats in the house and even then after setting a single trap it would be taken care of. Ewwwwww....again. Have put some pepperint oil and Rosemary oil on cotton balls and put under the sink and behind the stove and refrigerator. Both oils tend to repel them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to get a little knitting done before heading to bed. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Even if it were in front of me I most likely wouldn't notice anything flawed. You do such lovely work.


Thank you for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


Imagine what it was like the year my invasion reached a total of 18 (I think) I know at least two were dispatched by the two dogs while I was out!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Bundy Anne &#9786;

Did this one tonight watching a movie with Gage. See you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a lovely shade of green and the white just sets it off. Well done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, I see things are going well for most of us. 

Julie, know those budgeting issues well, I also have the expense of running a car, which needs a nail removed and hole patched, another front tire and wheel alignment, service and in 3 months more rego. Am getting so tired of not having enough to just be spontaneous. Very basic diet for myself and fur baby for now. Slowly, 1 ingredient at a time being gathered to make treats.

Gwen, had to smile when I read about your ring adventures. I have been given, by DM, her 2nd engagement ring from DSF, 1st is buried in the cement out the front of the house they built.

Sam, have bookmarked or saved recipes, now to somehow gain a small slow cooker and containers for freezing. Love the knitting links, have bookmarked the holy cowl, gloves and beanie. Will make a lovely set for someone. 

Chatty bunch this week, on p4 already.

Back later with my caramel coffee.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Thanks for the recipes,Sam. I am looking to do more mestless meals so there are a few I will try. Because of the kidney stones, I have to avoid many of my favorite foods-spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb. But, that is a small price to pay for avoiding another epsode.


Would you be able to have these if they were liquified, like in some of the you beaut blenders out there? Would these be an issue as liquids?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eek! DD just saw a mouse in the kitchen! DH has picked up some traps and set the out I thinking since the cats haven't been in the house for 2 1/2 weeks that we had been dog sitting this has allowed the mice to come in. GRRRRRR....Hopefully will catch it soon.


I know that feeling, had a cute little field mouse visiting because I was giving Maggie May biscuits during the day. Sat here watching it, having a chuckle at it's efforts to get into the dog bowl, and not succeeding. Maggie May is no longer getting biscuits during the day, gets a larger serving at night now. But the little pest decided to camp out under the fridge. Set up one no kill trap which did not work, so bought a different style of no kill trap. This one is a big cheese not kill rotary trap. Worked within 3 hours, but almost let the little pest back out when I opened it a little to check if he was actually in it. One flying rodent later, not seen again since. Next time will just bin the trap and cross fingers it has caught the visiting pest.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, since you have essential oils for your soap making, do you have Rosemary and Lemon Balm? They are supposed to keep the spiders and mice out. I know they are keeping the spiders out of my bathroom. And DH didn't see signs of mice in the RV when he was out there a few days ago. Just put a few drops on some cotton balls where the dogs and cats can't get to. You can put them in tins and prop the lids so the scent doesn't dissipate as fast.


Another one, I found out about, from fb news feed is peppermint oil.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


 :twisted: :twisted:  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bundyanne07 - i am so glad you found some recipes that you will enjoy - what could i look for that might interest your husband - they can be difficult at times can't they? we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa with us - do plan on coming back soon and spending some more time with us - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


Welcome Bundyanne! I don't recall you posting here before, but doesn't Sam do a magnificent job with all the recipes he shares with us? We love having new faces join us, and Sam will welcome you himself, when he is back online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ...
> Julie, know those budgeting issues well, I also have the expense of running a car, which needs a nail removed and hole patched, another front tire and wheel alignment, service and in 3 months more rego. Am getting so tired of not having enough to just be spontaneous. Very basic diet for myself and fur baby for now. Slowly, 1 ingredient at a time being gathered to make treats.
> ...
> 
> Back later with my caramel coffee.


That is why I do not keep a vehicle- when I went back to Uni in 1996, I knew I would no longer be able to afford it- so I gave the Datsun to Fale, he had sold it within the month- he often mentioned in more recent times what a silly fellow he had been not to keep it! 
It is hard to explain to Ringo when food runs out!!!!!! But his is the one I keep the long term supply up. I made a delicious rye loaf, with about a cup of ordinary bread baking flour, amaranth, millet, buckwheat and coconut flour- molasses rather than sugar- I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> caren - does your house look like the ones across the street? one rarely sees row houses unless you are in new york or san francisco. --- sam


See plenty of them here Sam . Every town and city has them . What you have to remember is the size of the U.K. Which is very small compared to other countries and then the population which is very big No room for lots of big houses with plenty of land 
People with a very large garden / land are even selling part of it so someone else can build a house there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You mark this table and you won't get asked back! :lol: :lol:


That's funny 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See plenty of them here Sam . Every town and city has them . What you have to remember is the size of the U.K. Which is very small compared to other countries and then the population which is very big No room for lots of big houses with plenty of land
> People with a very large garden / land are even selling part of it so someone else can build a house there


What is known here as 'in fill' housing- it is happening a lot- too much in my opinion.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tonight I am popping in long enough to get into the new tea party. I have plenty of pages to catch up on last week yet and not much time as I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning and will work 4-10 at one job and 11-3 at another job so a busy day for me tomorrow.


A busy day Mary and not very nice weather . Take care out there while driving


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I do not keep a vehicle- when I went back to Uni in 1996, I knew I would no longer be able to afford it- so I gave the Datsun to Fale, he had sold it within the month- he often mentioned in more recent times what a silly fellow he had been not to keep it!
> It is hard to explain to Ringo when food runs out!!!!!! But his is the one I keep the long term supply up. I made a delicious rye loaf, with about a cup of ordinary bread baking flour, amaranth, millet, buckwheat and coconut flour- molasses rather than sugar- I am really enjoying it!


Yes, the one thing I keep a good supply of is a good all round kibble. At least she has that when my supply is running low. And I can stretch it with things like eggs, scraps from my meals etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is known here as 'in fill' housing- it is happening a lot- too much in my opinion.


Would have thought there would be plenty of space to build in New Zealand 
Or is it that people want to be in certain parts of the cities 
But I agree it happens way to much here . Over the last months I've watched one being built while I've traveled to the hospital . They have squeezed it in between to houses


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is known here as 'in fill' housing- it is happening a lot- too much in my opinion.


Here as well, if a new estate looks like having a large block it is split and 2 houses put on it. The lack of privacy is horrid


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, the one thing I keep a good supply of is a good all round kibble. At least she has that when my supply is running low. And I can stretch it with things like eggs, scraps from my meals etc.


This coming Tuesday I will buy Ringo his 'sack' of kibble, because it keeps so well- he has it for dinner around 4 -5 in the afternoon, and it is also useful as a treat, or to reward good behaviour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would have thought there would be plenty of space to build in New Zealand
> Or is it that people want to be in certain parts of the cities
> But I agree it happens way to much here . Over the last months I've watched one being built while I've traveled to the hospital . They have squeezed it in between to houses


Not around Auckland- the country is very badly 'top heavy', immigrants come in here- the main Refugee Centre is to the north of me, in Mangere- and people don't want to move away. They are bringing in compulsory systems to try to get people into more rural parts for at least some of their first years in the country


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here as well, if a new estate looks like having a large block it is split and 2 houses put on it. The lack of privacy is horrid


There is a site being built on just through town that must have nearly 20 double story houses 'cheek by jowl'- I don't think there is room for a Garage, let alone a spot to put up a clothesline or grow a few vegies.
I think if one were to catch fire there is a chance it would take out many others with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not around Auckland- the country is very badly 'top heavy', immigrants come in here- the main Refugee Centre is to the north of me, in Mangere- and people don't want to move away. They are bringing in compulsory systems to try to get people into more rural parts for at least some of their first years in the country


That's what I was wondering if people were just wanting to stay near cities I think a lot of immigrants do that here try to stay near the big cities . Sweden had a few nasty riots when they tried to house refugees in rural areas . They demolished the sites and demanded to be housed in cities like Stockholm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a site being built on just through town that must have nearly 20 double story houses 'cheek by jowl'- I don't think there is room for a Garage, let alone a spot to put up a clothesline or grow a few vegies.
> I think if one were to catch fire there is a chance it would take out many others with it.


Well you are both changing my thoughts about Australia and New Zealand 
I was thinking houses with plenty of land round them . Obviously not right in city centres but in the suburbs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another tea party & great bunch of recipes.
> Julie, Kate & Margaret, thanks for your great summaries.
> 
> Julie, your lace project is going to be beautiful, I have yet to master nupps, tried them in one of my shawls but kept getting to loops too tight.
> ...


You sound as good as Betty at doing nothing. You really should be off it by the sounds of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also have several friends who say they feel so much better with it. One of our neighbours was waiting to get one when he had a massive heart attack & died. The doctor said the lack of oxygen puts terrible stress in the heart.
> 
> Hopefully David will find it helps. Most seem to have much more energy as they are well rested.


David slept well for 6 1/2 hours nd think he was less tired butit really is too soon to tell. And he is so busy at the moment that hard to tell why he feels tired.I'm struggling to stay awake at 7.30.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


Welcome to the KTP bundyanne from Adelaide. It will be hard to find recieps here for a boring eater, Sam comes up with all sorts of interesting recipes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well you are both changing my thoughts about Australia and New Zealand
> I was thinking houses with plenty of land round them . Obviously not right in city centres but in the suburbs


Depends how far out you go and how new the development is. Place I am renting has a huge backyard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See plenty of them here Sam . Every town and city has them . What you have to remember is the size of the U.K. Which is very small compared to other countries and then the population which is very big No room for lots of big houses with plenty of land
> People with a very large garden / land are even selling part of it so someone else can build a house there


They are selling off parts fo the blocks here as well.
I love the row houses. The older parts of our major cities tend to have them- probably the UK influence and not much building materials. But when you get out of the centre of the main towns they are almost always bigger blocks than you would find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well you are both changing my thoughts about Australia and New Zealand
> I was thinking houses with plenty of land round them . Obviously not right in city centres but in the suburbs


We have no land in the place we are moving out of but it is right in the city so not many places here have much.
But we are mpving to a place with some garden, includiing plenty of room for vegies. Not sure how much, but plenty of room. House was built in 1928 when thye were still having fair size blocks- but the house is big enough and positioned such that would need to knock it down to get anything else there.But the disadvantage of large blocks is that you have further to travel to get to work etc and people are wanting to travel less.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We have no land in the place we are moving out of but it is right in the city so not many places here have much.
> But we are mpving to a place with some garden, includiing plenty of room for vegies. Not sure how much, but plenty of room. House was built in 1928 when thye were still having fair size blocks- but the house is big enough and positioned such that would need to knock it down to get anything else there.But the disadvantage of large blocks is that you have further to travel to get to work etc and people are wanting to travel less.


Another issue to think about. Never thought of travel as people here work in other cities and towns and have to travel to work but somewhere like Australia I suppose it's a distance to travel to another city 
Does your house have lots of nook and crannies like old houses here 
I would love a bay window with a window seat 
If I ever won the lottery I would buy an old house rather than a new one


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi Bundyanne, happy to see you join us for a cuppa and a chat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Sam and ladies for another great start off. I was posting on last weeks TP until I realized we are on a new one now! LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Forgot it was Friday last night. Wondered where everyone was! Thanks for the usual raft of recipes Sam, I like some of the bean recipes which I will add to my list. Thanks also to the summary ladies who have done a grand job as usual.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that I have cuaght up here I guess I should get showered and dressed. David was talking of coming over with yet more stuff and taking me back to go through the kitchen- wanting me to do some work!
> 
> He hired a CPAP machine yesterday for a trial so will be interesting to see how he found the first night with it.
> 
> Thanks for those additions Kate- a fair few for you this week in not that long a period either. ANd thanks for some good sounding recipes Sam.


It will be interesting to see how David gets on with a CPAP machine. A friend of mine uses one and she swears it's the best thing ever. She has so much more energy now she gets a good night's sleep. My son had one and just could not tolerate something over his face all night so gave up after a few months. I wish he would have another try.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was wondering if people were just wanting to stay near cities I think a lot of immigrants do that here try to stay near the big cities . Sweden had a few nasty riots when they tried to house refugees in rural areas . They demolished the sites and demanded to be housed in cities like Stockholm


It is quite illuminating when you realise we have about 1 1/2 million here- 32% of our total, according to Wikipedia, and I believe some of the most extensive urban lands of any city on the globe. Sydney in Australia is close to the total population of NZ. Successive Governments have said our ideal population is 8 million, but in the process we are losing species of plant and animal (and bird) life, which have been some of our most distinctive assets - our eco-system is very fragile, and this is ignored by most of the Governments, the Department of Conservation works on very reduced budgets.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Would have thought there would be plenty of space to build in New Zealand
> Or is it that people want to be in certain parts of the cities
> But I agree it happens way to much here . Over the last months I've watched one being built while I've traveled to the hospital . They have squeezed it in between to houses


I agree, too much in filling. I'm sure this is a major factor in all the flooding we are getting. There has been so much building over land where the rain use to just be able to drain away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another issue to think about. Never thought of travel as people here work in other cities and towns and have to travel to work but somewhere like Australia I suppose it's a distance to travel to another city
> Does your house have lots of nook and crannies like old houses here
> I would love a bay window with a window seat
> If I ever won the lottery I would buy an old house rather than a new one


Hoping this place doesn't need too much done- know the kitchen needs it (the cupboards have the door handles we had in the 60s). Think the rest is just getting it to the sort of state welike now.Plenty of cupbaords etc. 
David did suggest today that maybe we shouldn't put any in- so we get sick of living out of boxes and get rid of everything. I suggested that in that case we would be having a talk to the girls about Mum leaving Dad. The only serious part about the convesration was the large amount of stuff we have and that really getting rid of some wouldn't go astray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> It will be interesting to see how David gets on with a CPAP machine. A friend of mine uses one and she swears it's the best thing ever. She has so much more energy now she gets a good night's sleep. My son had one and just could not tolerate something over his face all night so gave up after a few months. I wish he would have another try.


Apparently there are some which just go into the nose. Maybe he should look into it again. Don't know how they would work but the lady yesterday said that she has one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well you are both changing my thoughts about Australia and New Zealand
> I was thinking houses with plenty of land round them . Obviously not right in city centres but in the suburbs


It used to be the dream that everyone had a quarter acre section, or at least an eighth of an acre, room for a few fruit trees, and a decent sized vegie patch. This was pretty much the picture of the house I owned in Christchurch, we had room enough for a burgeoning guinea pig population, Jumbo the corgi, at least 4 hens, and a couple of years we raised a lamb, along with many espaliered fruit trees, currant bushes, gooseberries, raspberries, some years I grew not a few potatoes, tomatoes, carrots, I had asparagus started, and it would have been free-hold by my 64th birthday. Looking back I am not sure how wise my decision to sell, actually was, but I needed out, and I did not like the very flat terrain of much of Christchurch. I did not mind visiting, but I had never intended living there, it was more of a needs must decision, back in 1977. By 1992 I wanted out. A decision of the heart rather than the head. Besides my dad was in Auckland and rising 75, and I was very conscious of the fact that mum died at 75. Then as things chanced I met Fale...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Stay hydrated and enjoy some rest this weekend. We are suppose to get any where from 8-24 inches of snow in the next 5 days. Most of it is lake effect snow which could mean that I will be on the lower amount of that snow. Maybe a foot of snow if we are lucky. We will see what comes our way.


Even 8 inches of snow seems huge to me! I think the most I have ever seen here (except where it drifted) is about 4 or 5 inches. Yesterday's chaos was caused by probably a few inches of snow....we are just not geared up for it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> which pattern is that - this is the url of the one i made.
> 
> http://mypurlsofwisdom.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/holy-cowl/
> 
> --- sam


Looks like the same one to me?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite illuminating when you realise we have about 1 1/2 million here- 32% of our total, according to Wikipedia, and I believe some of the most extensive urban lands of any city on the globe. Sydney in Australia is close to the total population of NZ. Successive Governments have said our ideal population is 8 million, but in the process we are losing species of plant and animal (and bird) life, which have been some of our most distinctive assets - our eco-system is very fragile, and this is ignored by most of the Governments, the Department of Conservation works on very reduced budgets.


. 8 million must sound like an awful lot to you Julie . I hope your country does not get over populated and lose everything that makes it New Zealand 
Maybe New Zealanders should start campaigning for these governments to take a real look at somewhere like the uk and see what over population really does to a country before you are 20 years down the road and have a population of maybe 65 million like here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looks like the same one to me?


That is what I thought, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> . 8 million must sound like an awful lot to you Julie . I hope your country does not get over populated and lose everything that makes it New Zealand
> Maybe New Zealanders should start campaigning for these governments to take a real look at somewhere like the uk and see what over population really does to a country before you are 20 years down the road and have a population of maybe 65 million like here


The thought of cities like London or New York is very scary to me. I am not good on crowded beaches even- I like beaches in winter. Although I would love the chance to see collections like the V&A, Tate and so on...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


Welcome to the TP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David slept well for 6 1/2 hours nd think he was less tired butit really is too soon to tell. And he is so busy at the moment that hard to tell why he feels tired.I'm struggling to stay awake at 7.30.


So it sounds like the CPAP (?) machine is doing its job. I hope you have a good sleep tonight also. Any wonder you are both exhausted.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!! Wow!! did we ever get rain, it poured and poured. Right now it is dry but we are expecting another storm, then it will be dry for a few days and according to the weather forecasters there is a series of storms that will be pounding us around the 20th of this month, let's see what happens. Thanks for all the wonderful recipes and for this weeks tea party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The thought of cities like London or New York is very scary to me. I am not good on crowded beaches even- I like beaches in winter. Although I would love the chance to see collections like the V&A, Tate and so on...


You are like me Julie there are so many things and places I would love to see if they could only take away all the crowds first 
Could you imagine seeing the pyramids and the digs when Carter was there or the warrior army when it was first discovered
The list is endless


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Some yummy recipes this week, thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Even 8 inches of snow seems huge to me! I think the most I have ever seen here (except where it drifted) is about 4 or 5 inches. Yesterday's chaos was caused by probably a few inches of snow....we are just not geared up for it.


We must get more snow than you do . It normally arrives here in Jan / Feb time. Although we hardly got any last year and nothing that stayed 
Had more heavy rain here this morning and a lot of running surface water everywhere now but it has stopped for the time being


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwwww....never heard of Hanta virus but don't think we have what would be described as an infestation; at least hope not. I can't remember having a mouse in the house in many, many years beause we have always had the cats in the house and even then after setting a single trap it would be taken care of. Ewwwwww....again. Have put some pepperint oil and Rosemary oil on cotton balls and put under the sink and behind the stove and refrigerator. Both oils tend to repel them.


I wasn't meaning you had lots of mice. Hanta virus is in the dropping & urine& when you clean them up & disturb the dust it is airborne. It fills the lungs with fluid & you basically drown. Nasty stuff, if you see any droppings you are to spray with bleach & let sit a bit before cleaning. There have been several deaths over the last 15 years or so around Sask & Alberta. 
All mice aren't carriers but better safe than sorry.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantavirus


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad 
Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone&#9786;

Going to my friends grandfather's 90th birthday today.&#127880;&#127874;&#127881;&#127882;

10 am here and this is what it is like outside . Yuck.&#128078;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome bundyanne07! I don' recall seeing you on the kta party but think I've seen you in the daily digest. Hope you enjoy yourself here and will pop in again and often.



bundyanne07 said:


> That's a lovely shade of green and the white just sets it off. Well done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Windbeam. Haven't seen you hear before so welcome, welcome, welcome. Join or chatter whenever you like; we are a friendly and supportive bunch.


Windbeam said:


> Some yummy recipes this week, thanks Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wasn't offended; just reminded that when you see one yu also may see more. Hope that doesn't happen. It brought to mind the time Julie had at her former place with a bunch of mice. I did scrub down with bleach the area where the mouse was trapped/killed.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I wasn't meaning you had lots of mice. Hanta virus is in the dropping & urine& when you clean them up & disturb the dust it is airborne. It fills the lungs with fluid & you basically drown. Nasty stuff, if you see any droppings you are to spray with bleach & let sit a bit before cleaning. There have been several deaths over the last 15 years or so around Sask & Alberta.
> All mice aren't carriers but better safe than sorry.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantavirus


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't go to bed until 4:30 this morning; could we call that a Sammie after Sam? Don't know what possessed me but just wasn't sleepy and didn't even realize it was so late (or should I say early?) Got up at 8:30 a.m. so I think I may go take a late morning nap before I start cleaning the house. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are like me Julie there are so many things and places I would love to see if they could only take away all the crowds first
> Could you imagine seeing the pyramids and the digs when Carter was there or the warrior army when it was first discovered
> The list is endless


Or worse still traveling through India where sanitation can be virtually non-existent- not everywhere has a MacDonald's. The ex claims you get used to it- but he always was rather an exhibitionist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wasn't meaning you had lots of mice. Hanta virus is in the dropping & urine& when you clean them up & disturb the dust it is airborne. It fills the lungs with fluid & you basically drown. Nasty stuff, if you see any droppings you are to spray with bleach & let sit a bit before cleaning. There have been several deaths over the last 15 years or so around Sask & Alberta.
> All mice aren't carriers but better safe than sorry.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hantavirus


eliminating that dreaded 's'!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


This is from your youngest? Cheeky fellow! I would have loved to invite myself over, this week- promise I'll bake some bread first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone☺
> 
> Going to my friends grandfather's 90th birthday today.🎈🎂🎉🎊
> 
> 10 am here and this is what it is like outside . Yuck.👎


A wee while back you were welcoming it! I guess winter is really settling in, but remember you are getting longer days, while our's are shortening. Has anyone seen the conjunction of Venus and Saturn (I think it is) just before dawn. The day I remembered it was too cloudy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wasn't offended; just reminded that when you see one yu also may see more. Hope that doesn't happen. It brought to mind the time Julie had at her former place with a bunch of mice. I did scrub down with bleach the area where the mouse was trapped/killed.


Fale had told me we had _Sumu_ the Samoan word for rats and mice, I had not wanted to believe him, has to have been the summer of 2012 /13. I have a lovely momento of Charlotte, she posted me an Orrefors mouse- she had found a mouse family once, residing in an outdoor cushion! My word they breed fast. I have never heard of that disease, maybe I have an immunity to it?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is from your youngest? Cheeky fellow! I would have loved to invite myself over, this week- promise I'll bake some bread first!


Have to be quick in my house as " someone" makes food disappear 
Husband won't own up but we all know who "someone" is 
It's good to hear my youngest chat and make jokes as he was so very quiet and shy when he was younger seems to have come out of his shell since he went to college and he is really liking unniversity

Changing the subject 
A new series of Shetland is starting here this week so something to look out for in the future


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I can remember snow several feet deep when I was at school in the north of England, and in Devon in 78 the whole county was cut off by snow. The Navy helicopters were being used to get people to hospital and the Us were dropping feed to the farm animals. However, it hasn't snowed much where I have been since apart from in Lancashire at my sisters last year. 
I spoke to her today and she is in pain but quite cheerful, and I was able to thank Anne for all she has done. Thanks all of you for your prayers. She will know more about further treatment on the 19 th when she sees the consultant again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have to be quick in my house as " someone" makes food disappear
> Husband won't own up but we all know who "someone" is
> It's good to hear my youngest chat and make jokes as he was so very quiet and shy when he was younger seems to have come out of his shell since he went to college and he is really liking unniversity
> 
> ...


lol! Thanks for the heads up on that series, Sonja- I did enjoy it and the glimpse of Island life! I will keep an eye out for the DVD in future- although you never know I may have broadcast soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I can remember snow several feet deep when I was at school in the north of England, and in Devon in 78 the whole county was cut off by snow. The Navy helicopters were being used to get people to hospital and the Us were dropping feed to the farm animals. However, it hasn't snowed much where I have been since apart from in Lancashire at my sisters last year.
> I spoke to her today and she is in pain but quite cheerful, and I was able to thank Anne for all she has done. Thanks all of you for your prayers. She will know more about further treatment on the 19 th when she sees the consultant again.


Keeping you all in prayerful thought. I guess the pain is to be expected.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to you newbies. We're so glad to see you both posting and hope you will find your ways here often. No doubt you've been reading along for some bit and know that we are friendly, cooperative and supportive of those around the tea table and their loved ones and friends. 

Please feel free to drop in on any conversations or start a new one at any time.

Welcome again!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is possible to build them so fire won't travel but usually the bottom dollar decides how they are built. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is a site being built on just through town that must have nearly 20 double story houses 'cheek by jowl'- I don't think there is room for a Garage, let alone a spot to put up a clothesline or grow a few vegies.
> I think if one were to catch fire there is a chance it would take out many others with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think refugees should thank their lucky stars someone wants to take them in and be grateful for what they get. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's what I was wondering if people were just wanting to stay near cities I think a lot of immigrants do that here try to stay near the big cities . Sweden had a few nasty riots when they tried to house refugees in rural areas . They demolished the sites and demanded to be housed in cities like Stockholm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do take some getting used to - i used one when i was in the hospital - trying to get more oxygen into my lungs - i didn't mind my face covered - it was having to lay on my back that was the trouble - i am definitely a stomach sleeper. --- sam



angelam said:


> It will be interesting to see how David gets on with a CPAP machine. A friend of mine uses one and she swears it's the best thing ever. She has so much more energy now she gets a good night's sleep. My son had one and just could not tolerate something over his face all night so gave up after a few months. I wish he would have another try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rain sounds good - but hope it is not too much at once that you get flooded. this should certainly help fill the empty reservoirs. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!! Wow!! did we ever get rain, it poured and poured. Right now it is dry but we are expecting another storm, then it will be dry for a few days and according to the weather forecasters there is a series of storms that will be pounding us around the 20th of this month, let's see what happens. Thanks for all the wonderful recipes and for this weeks tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks windbeam - if you try any of them let us know what you think. and do visit us again real soon - always fresh hot tea and a chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you real soon. --- sam



Windbeam said:


> Some yummy recipes this week, thanks Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja - you are much like heidi who really doesn't like to cook - but will every so often be inspired for a few nights to cook. i think it would be difficult to come up with three different meal a day weeks on end. however - heather - my oldest - loves to cook so they eat rather well. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really isn't difficult - i get on a roll and forget the time and wow - all of a sudden the sun is coming up. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't go to bed until 4:30 this morning; could we call that a Sammie after Sam? Don't know what possessed me but just wasn't sleepy and didn't even realize it was so late (or should I say early?) Got up at 8:30 a.m. so I think I may go take a late morning nap before I start cleaning the house. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy surrounding your sister in warm healing energy. --- sam



martina said:


> I can remember snow several feet deep when I was at school in the north of England, and in Devon in 78 the whole county was cut off by snow. The Navy helicopters were being used to get people to hospital and the Us were dropping feed to the farm animals. However, it hasn't snowed much where I have been since apart from in Lancashire at my sisters last year.
> I spoke to her today and she is in pain but quite cheerful, and I was able to thank Anne for all she has done. Thanks all of you for your prayers. She will know more about further treatment on the 19 th when she sees the consultant again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We must get more snow than you do . It normally arrives here in Jan / Feb time. Although we hardly got any last year and nothing that stayed
> Had more heavy rain here this morning and a lot of running surface water everywhere now but it has stopped for the time being


We're the same today with rain and very dull, but no snow. I think being on the coast makes us a little warmer than further inland.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome bundyanne07! I don' recall seeing you on the kta party but think I've seen you in the daily digest. Hope you enjoy yourself here and will pop in again and often.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Windbeam. Haven't seen you hear before so welcome, welcome, welcome. Join or chatter whenever you like; we are a friendly and supportive bunch.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wasn't offended; just reminded that when you see one yu also may see more. Hope that doesn't happen. It brought to mind the time Julie had at her former place with a bunch of mice. I did scrub down with bleach the area where the mouse was trapped/killed.


As my oft quoted Gran would have said, "Where there's one, there's six!" although she was talking about spiders!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! Thanks for the heads up on that series, Sonja- I did enjoy it and the glimpse of Island life! I will keep an eye out for the DVD in future- although you never know I may have broadcast soon!


I'm getting my fill of mystery/detective / crime solving programmes now as 
Endeavour, Shetland , mid summer murders and blacklist are on 
Told husband if I ever wanted to make him disappear I think I Have enough ways and ideas on how to do it and get rid of the evidence .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, just saw your baby blanket on the last KTP. I love it. Not sure why you wonder if it can be saved. I did read a few posts about an opening?? Or something like that. Guess I will have to read on. Just think it is so adorable, as were the sweaters you posted. Just saw it isn't a hole but that it is all white in the center. I'm sure people have suggested duplicate stitch or appliqué already. You could pretty much make up your own design with fabric and sew it on also. 

Railyn, that bag you made is so wonderful. Great job!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not around Auckland- the country is very badly 'top heavy', immigrants come in here- the main Refugee Centre is to the north of me, in Mangere- and people don't want to move away. They are bringing in compulsory systems to try to get people into more rural parts for at least some of their first years in the country


And here I am, longing to move to a rural area and get out of the city!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, thanks for the photo of the kuckaburra bird. Know of it from a song but had never seen one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I have been wanting to make the dryer balls but never did them. Got 2 for Christmas that have little sheep faces on them. So far I love them. Not as noisy as the plastic balls.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, hope David has luck with the CPAP. Can change both your lives.

Well, still not doing much walking. Hoping I get this body back in working order soon. At least the weight is coming down still, so that will hopefully make it easier on the joints.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, just saw your baby blanket on the last KTP. I love it. Not sure why you wonder if it can be saved. I did read a few posts about an opening?? Or something like that. Guess I will have to read on. Just think it is so adorable, as were the sweaters you posted. Just saw it isn't a hole but that it is all white in the center. I'm sure people have suggested duplicate stitch or appliqué already. You could pretty much make up your own design with fabric and sew it on also.
> 
> Railyn, that bag you made is so wonderful. Great job!


Thank you Daralene . I never thought of fabric and sewing it on 
Something to think about , and I could use my christmas present from sons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> And here I am, longing to move to a rural area and get out of the city!


I prefer rural to city . No way would I move to London 
Ok to visit but not live


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I think I will make dryer balls for Christmas gifts for my knitting ladies. Will look through stash this week. Trouble is if I make them this early I could forget where I put them.
Lazy day. Puddled around. Thread ribbon in yoga pants, ironed all my scarfs/shawls. Will look at problem with shawl this afternoon.
Body definitely tired from all this gym classes and weight lifting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is possible to build them so fire won't travel but usually the bottom dollar decides how they are built. --- sam


when they are so close I think there is little that can be done to prevent fire- there's always the risk of kitchen fires, or water cylinders mal-functioning, fridges catching fire- one hears of so many potential risks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting my fill of mystery/detective / crime solving programmes now as
> Endeavour, Shetland , mid summer murders and blacklist are on
> Told husband if I ever wanted to make him disappear I think I Have enough ways and ideas on how to do it and get rid of the evidence .


I wonder how many copycat murders do occur?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And here I am, longing to move to a rural area and get out of the city!


I am glad in some ways that I didn't go rural- could have back in 1978- but it can be expensive being in the country- you must be able to travel (have wheels)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I prefer city to rural. As you say, you need wheels to get anywhere in reasonable time in rural areas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my place. Out at the club tonight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my place. Out at the club tonight.


Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would really like to live further out than we do - the neighbors are too close for my liking. heidi thinks it's the perfect place to live - guess that is what counts. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And here I am, longing to move to a rural area and get out of the city!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no no sonja - what if the material shrinks a little and the blanket doesn't? i would go with the consensus her - it's perfect the way it is. of course - it is yours and regardless what you decide to do it will be perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . I never thought of fabric and sewing it on
> Something to think about , and I could use my christmas present from sons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the apartment my mother lived in were two story - one apartment above and one below in a very long row. the second floor was on a slab and there was a cement block wall between the apartments that went from the first floor slab to the top of the roof - so it couldn't travel through the attic. this was back in the 60's when people still cared about what they built. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> when they are so close I think there is little that can be done to prevent fire- there's always the risk of kitchen fires, or water cylinders mal-functioning, fridges catching fire- one hears of so many potential risks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


Happy Birthday Kate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


Thank you all for the good wishes, but my birthday's not until September!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


Happy Birthday Kate!!!!!! 🎂🎁🎂🎁🎂


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


That took a while to sink in 😄
And I'm not touching the blanket but the idea of putting fabric on a knitted item is interesting and something I could try when I manage to get my hands on some fabric


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my place. Out at the club tonight.


Hope you are having a nice evening Caren


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes, but my birthday's not until September!


Don't think Sam means you unless you are a Duchess😄

I like your new avatar . Luke is definitely a cutie , is he still liking nursery ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how many copycat murders do occur?


Quite a few I would think . I know I've read about a murder and the husband got the idea from some thing he watched and a robbery were they piped gas in through the ventilation system to knock the occupants out was copied from an American detective show as I remember watching it


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kate!

Well, it is indeed winter in Minnesota! I passed a temperature sign this noon when I was driving home from swimming; it read: -12C and 11F. Tomorrow we have a big football (US football) playoff game at the University stadium. Our pro team, the Minnesota Vikings play Seattle. They are having a huge new stadium built and are using the University one (not indoor) until the new one is completed. It's supposed to be 0 F tomorrow. With a little wind it will feel like below 0 temps. One of my daughters works at Thompson Reuters where there are over 8,000 employees. They often have free tickets to big sport events for employees. DD said they can't even give the tickets away for tomorrow's game. I'll probably watch some of it on TV. It will be a wonderful surprise if the Vikings win.

Am going out to dinner with two other House Mothers tonight. Will be getting out my down parka!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad in some ways that I didn't go rural- could have back in 1978- but it can be expensive being in the country- you must be able to travel (have wheels)


I live on the outskirts of a town so not rural or city and I'm not far from the coast either It's far enough away that it's peaceful and there is a good public transport system . So I can be in the nearest town or the nearest beach in 30 minutes . If I go in the opposite direction I can be up on the moors or hills in 20 minutes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kate!
> 
> Well, it is indeed winter in Minnesota! I passed a temperature sign this noon when I was driving home from swimming; it read: -12C and 11F. Tomorrow we have a big football (US football) playoff game at the University stadium. Our pro team, the Minnesota Vikings play Seattle. They are having a huge new stadium built and are using the University one (not indoor) until the new one is completed. It's supposed to be 0 F tomorrow. With a little wind it will feel like below 0 temps. One of my daughters works at Thompson Reuters where there are over 8,000 employees. They often have free tickets to big sport events for employees. DD said they can't even give the tickets away for tomorrow's game. I'll probably watch some of it on TV. It will be a wonderful surprise if the Vikings win.
> 
> Am going out to dinner with two other House Mothers tonight. Will be getting out my down parka!


 Hope you have a lovely time and a nice meal 
Hope your team wins too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think Sam means you unless you are a Duchess😄
> 
> I like your new avatar . Luke is definitely a cutie , is he still liking nursery ?


Ah, now I know who he's talking about! Luke was great the first day, not so good on the second, although they said he was fine within 5 minutes & when I went back for him he didn't want to leave!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Ah, now I know who he's talking about! Luke was great the first day, not so good on the second, although they said he was fine within 5 minutes & when I went back for him he didn't want to leave!


It's a pity you are not a Duchess could just see you doing the house work wearing a tiara 😄
Sounds like Luke is a bit unsure at the beginning but settling in nicely .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Bundy Anne ☺
> 
> Did this one tonight watching a movie with Gage. See you tomorrow 😴


Such a great color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


Hi Anne, glad you joined our little group


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


You'd be welcome here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> You'd be welcome here.


There was a big one here tonight was it 54 million pounds? Wonder if it was won 
Hope your sister was feeling a bit better today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


In your own private jet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops! wished the wrong Kate happy birthday! Oh well, happy b-day to the princess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See plenty of them here Sam . Every town and city has them . What you have to remember is the size of the U.K. Which is very small compared to other countries and then the population which is very big No room for lots of big houses with plenty of land
> People with a very large garden / land are even selling part of it so someone else can build a house there


I don't think I could stand to be so crowded, even the area where we used to live in Ontario is too crowded for me & they consider that " country". Other than DS whose house is about 1/4 mile away, all neighbors are more than a mile away


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was a big one here tonight was it 54 million pounds? Wonder if it was won
> Hope your sister was feeling a bit better today


IT was£66 million and is shared by two winners. My sister is feeling a lot of pain today but has been well looked after by Anne, who has returned to her own home tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


Swedenme said:


> In your own private jet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never did get the house cleaned because DH and I had been invited to a birthday party and he really wanted me to go. So, we did and it was delightful. One of the nicest gatherings I've been to in quite awhile. DH promised me he would help me pick up in the morning. I'll be roasting a turkey in the afternoon and family will be over between 7 and 7:30.

And if I DO win the lottery I'll just take everyone out to dinner and call it a night. Hire a maid to clean the house.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


Well as I get very bad motion sickness you'd better make me last on the list.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> IT was£66 million and is shared by two winners. My sister is feeling a lot of pain today but has been well looked after by Anne, who has returned to her own home tonight.


I'm glad there are still some good neighbours around 
Sorry she is in pain and hope she can manage to get some sleep to help with the healing process


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never did get the house cleaned because DH and I had been invited to a birthday party and he really wanted me to go. So, we did and it was delightful. One of the nicest gatherings I've been to in quite awhile. DH promised me he would help me pick up in the morning. I'll be roasting a turkey in the afternoon and family will be over between 7 and 7:30.
> 
> And if I DO win the lottery I'll just take everyone out to dinner and call it a night. Hire a maid to clean the house.


Well as my sister used to say someone has to win it 
Good luck Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....that's all set then. We can just gather in your area so you don't get sick. Don't worry about putting us up....will rent out a hotel or something.


martina said:


> Well as I get very bad motion sickness you'd better make me last on the list.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that's all set then. We can just gather in your area so you don't get sick. Don't worry about putting us up....will rent out a hotel or something.


Well, I'm near London , can manage train and tube very well and there are lots of lovely hotels there. See you soon I hope!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was wondering if people were just wanting to stay near cities I think a lot of immigrants do that here try to stay near the big cities . Sweden had a few nasty riots when they tried to house refugees in rural areas . They demolished the sites and demanded to be housed in cities like Stockholm


So much fir refugees being grateful to a country that gives them asylum :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another issue to think about. Never thought of travel as people here work in other cities and towns and have to travel to work but somewhere like Australia I suppose it's a distance to travel to another city
> Does your house have lots of nook and crannies like old houses here
> I would love a bay window with a window seat
> If I ever won the lottery I would buy an old house rather than a new one


I worked in a town 27 miles away, drove that for 32 years often several times each day when I was called back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


Sounds like it would have been a good week to visit you  I get so tired of cooking for my picky DH who would have beef- roast, steak, burger- & potatoes every day. We are being adventurous if I make sausages & macaroni 
I love pastas & chicken.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> eliminating that dreaded 's'!.


Thanks, I missed that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is possible to build them so fire won't travel but usually the bottom dollar decides how they are built. --- sam


Yes, there was a whole group, about 20 I think, burned in Edmonton a few years ago. They had that stupid plastic siding & were built about 3 feet apart. Crazy! I can't believe thst siding is even legal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think refugees should thank their lucky stars someone wants to take them in and be grateful for what they get. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: seems like they think we should bend over backwards for them instead of being grateful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I prefer city to rural. As you say, you need wheels to get anywhere in reasonable time in rural areas.


We definitely need wheels here :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> no no sonja - what if the material shrinks a little and the blanket doesn't? i would go with the consensus her - it's perfect the way it is. of course - it is yours and regardless what you decide to do it will be perfect. --- sam


You could pre shrink the fabrics so that shrinking isn't an issue


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just popping in. I think I said the wrong essential oils for mice and spiders. It is peppermint and lemon balm. I believe I might have said rosemary and lemon balm. So please take note, Gwen, that I said it wrong. I apologize. I was apparently in a brain fog when I said it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

90th party was a good time. 
It was wonderful to see this sweet man's face light up when he saw people he hasn't seen in years. I say 90 never looked so good. Glad we went and I saw people I haven't seen for years as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do and so does peppermint oil. Have already put some on cotton balls and put around the kitchen. Great minds think alike!


Darn. I knew I posted it wrong. It is Peppermint and Lemon Balm! Not Risemary. I'm sorry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds sort of like the Canadian football Grey Cup, it's always the end of November. Our relatives had tickets when it was in Regina, they went in skidoo suits & sores & took sleeping bags too. No way would I go even if I was given them & they cost a fortune.

Have fun on your supper outing.



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kate!
> 
> Well, it is indeed winter in Minnesota! I passed a temperature sign this noon when I was driving home from swimming; it read: -12C and 11F. Tomorrow we have a big football (US football) playoff game at the University stadium. Our pro team, the Minnesota Vikings play Seattle. They are having a huge new stadium built and are using the University one (not indoor) until the new one is completed. It's supposed to be 0 F tomorrow. With a little wind it will feel like below 0 temps. One of my daughters works at Thompson Reuters where there are over 8,000 employees. They often have free tickets to big sport events for employees. DD said they can't even give the tickets away for tomorrow's game. I'll probably watch some of it on TV. It will be a wonderful surprise if the Vikings win.
> 
> Am going out to dinner with two other House Mothers tonight. Will be getting out my down parka!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like all the snow is going to be north of us which suits me fine. it's usually either south or north of us when bad weather comes around - we don't get caught very often. stay safe you guys if you need to be out. --- sam


I won't go far if at all if the weather gets bad. I do have new tires. That makes a huge difference. But still don't like to drive in bad weather any more. It used to not bother me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I live on the outskirts of a town so not rural or city and I'm not far from the coast either It's far enough away that it's peaceful and there is a good public transport system . So I can be in the nearest town or the nearest beach in 30 minutes . If I go in the opposite direction I can be up on the moors or hills in 20 minutes


Do you mostly use public transit or drive?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


You would be welcome but I don't think you will get far on $900 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too but will leave it up until after family comes over Sunday for Grampa's Grab bag gathering. Basically DH has collected little gifts all year, puts them in a bag and everyone goes around blindly picking a "treasure". Everyone really gets a kick out of it. I'm fixing a turkey and homemade rolls to munch down on .


Mmmmm turkey and home made rolls! Sounds good. DH brought up one ornament tote today. I have just finished filling it. The rest needs their special boxes. There are about 10 left on the tree. The lights are pretty so will enjoy them at least one more evening.

I took a 2 1/2 hour nap after DH left for work. Woke up having missed lunch and needing to eat. Off to McD's for supper. Nothing sounded good. I would have been happy with a big bowl of pop corn, but I think it's a little too soon for that. Now I am ready to sit on my chair again for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> IT was£66 million and is shared by two winners. My sister is feeling a lot of pain today but has been well looked after by Anne, who has returned to her own home tonight.


Hope her pain settles & shes feeling better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to pop back on just to say......R.I.P. Mr. Mousie! Got him! :twisted:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting more recipes some of which I copied and now have in my recipe folder.
> I just wish my husband enjoyed his food as much as I do - he is totally boring in the food department!!


Welcome to the tea party Bundyanne! Please visit often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay....that's all set then. We can just gather in your area so you don't get sick. Don't worry about putting us up....will rent out a hotel or something.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Another one, I found out about, from fb news feed is peppermint oil.


Yes. It is peppermint instead of rosemary. Brain fog set in and I didn't realize I had posted the wrong one until a bit ago. 24 hours later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Some yummy recipes this week, thanks Sam.


Windbeam welcome! Hope you visit often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.

I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


I wondered who/what had taken over your body! :mrgreen: I hope that everyone is at least enjoying your efforts while they last.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A wee while back you were welcoming it! I guess winter is really settling in, but remember you are getting longer days, while our's are shortening. Has anyone seen the conjunction of Venus and Saturn (I think it is) just before dawn. The day I remembered it was too cloudy.


It's been clear at night a few nights, but clouded in by morning, DH has missed it. I have slept thru it regardless


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting my fill of mystery/detective / crime solving programmes now as
> Endeavour, Shetland , mid summer murders and blacklist are on
> Told husband if I ever wanted to make him disappear I think I Have enough ways and ideas on how to do it and get rid of the evidence .


 :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I begin reading the new KTP and then forget what I wanted to say
> *Kate* Glad everyone made it home safely
> *Bonnie* praying your foot heals quickly. Since you couldn't get an appointment until Monday if need be can you go to some sort of emergency unit if need be?
> *Julie* the nupps look mastered to me as the shaw is looking stunning. Oh to be so talented.
> ...


Hi Gwen, you pretty much nailed what I was going to say, so I'll just save time and say "ditto from me" .


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Marking my spot till I can get back on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I think I will make dryer balls for Christmas gifts for my knitting ladies. Will look through stash this week. Trouble is if I make them this early I could forget where I put them.
> Lazy day. Puddled around. Thread ribbon in yoga pants, ironed all my scarfs/shawls. Will look at problem with shawl this afternoon.
> Body definitely tired from all this gym classes and weight lifting.


That doesn't sound like a lazy day to me! Do take the gym classes and weight carefully. I know they are good for us, but don't want you worn out and having a FM flair. So glad your are doing well, tho!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my place. Out at the club tonight.


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


Happy Birthday Kate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


That would be wonderful wouldn't it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't go to bed until 4:30 this morning; could we call that a Sammie after Sam? Don't know what possessed me but just wasn't sleepy and didn't even realize it was so late (or should I say early?) Got up at 8:30 a.m. so I think I may go take a late morning nap before I start cleaning the house. TTYL.


I was at work at 3:50 this morning. I have been very tired this evening, but caught up on last week's KTP and reading some of this week's tea party.

We have been getting some of your Georgia rain today, but it will take a Michigan shift to ice and then snow this evening. There is such a spread of how much snow we will get tonight and into tomorrow. I have heard 4 - 12 inches which is better than the 24 inches. I figure I have to deal with whatever falls anyway so I am not getting all worked up over it. The best thing is that I do not have to work tomorrow so if if is nasty out, I will miss church and stay home. There is plenty of laundry, dishes and knitting to keep me busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


Me please!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, finally getting on to see what's up and try to spend some time with you all, been missing my daily fix for the longest time. We had internet problems on and off for the last couple weeks, they are upgrading our system and of course that entails glitches, hopefully all is starting to work consistently. 
I finished the sweater I was working on the other day, it's downstairs blocking, I'll get a picture of it tomorrow when I go down there to check on it, I do still need to add the turtleneck, but it says to block it first so I'm following directions. 
Trying to finish up my two pair of socks that I'm working on the second sock of each on, I'm almost ready to turn the heal on one. 
Well, now that I've written a short story I'll try to catch up while I finish this sock. 
Miss you all, hugs and love!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could stand to be so crowded, even the area where we used to live in Ontario is too crowded for me & they consider that " country". Other than DS whose house is about 1/4 mile away, all neighbors are more than a mile away


That is almost to rural for me but I am almost to city for me now. Guess I am hard to please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.
> 
> I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


It sounds beautiful. I am glad he is feeling better and is enjoying his trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.
> 
> I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


It sounds beautiful. I am glad he is feeling better and is enjoying his trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was at work at 3:50 this morning. I have been very tired this evening, but caught up on last week's KTP and reading some of this week's tea party.
> 
> We have been getting some of your Georgia rain today, but it will take a Michigan shift to ice and then snow this evening. There is such a spread of how much snow we will get tonight and into tomorrow. I have heard 4 - 12 inches which is better than the 24 inches. I figure I have to deal with whatever falls anyway so I am not getting all worked up over it. The best thing is that I do not have to work tomorrow so if if is nasty out, I will miss church and stay home. There is plenty of laundry, dishes and knitting to keep me busy.


Ooh yuck, David is headed your way on Monday, I hope that the highway/interstate isn't too bad when he gets there, but like you, I guess he'll deal with whatever falls. 
Stay safe, Hi Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Even 8 inches of snow seems huge to me! I think the most I have ever seen here (except where it drifted) is about 4 or 5 inches. Yesterday's chaos was caused by probably a few inches of snow....we are just not geared up for it.


No matter what we get tonight, it will be very dangerous due to the roads icing up from the rain that we are currently getting. A hidden layer of ice under the snow can create a lot of problems. I am truly thankful that I am not working tomorrow so that I have the option of staying home. DS #1 traded his work shift for tomorrow so now he has tomorrow off as well. One of his coworkers had to work on Monday and needed to be in his college class at the same time so DS#1 traded his Sunday shift for the guys Monday shift.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yuck, David is headed your way on Monday, I hope that the highway/interstate isn't too bad when he gets there, but like you, I guess he'll deal with whatever falls.
> Stay safe, Hi Matthew.


We are to get snow every day this whole week. Let him know that I 94 is known for accidents near the PawPaw exit and really bad is the Galesburg exit. The Galesburg location is known for white outs and that is where the 200 vehicle accident took place last January.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is almost to rural for me but I am almost to city for me now. Guess I am hard to please.


LOL! David used to think he was a country boy until we moved here, now, not so much. lol He's not really city, but he's definitely inbetween.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are to get snow every day this whole week. Let him know that I 94 is known for accidents near the PawPaw exit and really bad is the Galesburg exit. The Galesburg location is known for white outs and that is where the 200 vehicle accident took place last January.


I was reading it to him, it's amazing how he knows the mile markers for the exits you are talking about. lol
He said thank you, he appreciates the info, and it's about time you alll got some snow. lol 
He was really glad that he missed that accident last year, I think he was a day or two behind it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is from your youngest? Cheeky fellow! I would have loved to invite myself over, this week- promise I'll bake some bread first!


Just what I thought too, Julie. Pity about the 20 hour flight to do so though. Could you imagine the faces in customs if you told them you were there for dinner at a friends. Please let us through.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Kate.


Many happy returns Kate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go seahawks - would love to see them play 7 february. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Kate!
> 
> Well, it is indeed winter in Minnesota! I passed a temperature sign this noon when I was driving home from swimming; it read: -12C and 11F. Tomorrow we have a big football (US football) playoff game at the University stadium. Our pro team, the Minnesota Vikings play Seattle. They are having a huge new stadium built and are using the University one (not indoor) until the new one is completed. It's supposed to be 0 F tomorrow. With a little wind it will feel like below 0 temps. One of my daughters works at Thompson Reuters where there are over 8,000 employees. They often have free tickets to big sport events for employees. DD said they can't even give the tickets away for tomorrow's game. I'll probably watch some of it on TV. It will be a wonderful surprise if the Vikings win.
> 
> Am going out to dinner with two other House Mothers tonight. Will be getting out my down parka!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

perfect --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could stand to be so crowded, even the area where we used to live in Ontario is too crowded for me & they consider that " country". Other than DS whose house is about 1/4 mile away, all neighbors are more than a mile away


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


Think that is most of our lotto dream lists.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was a big one here tonight was it 54 million pounds? Wonder if it was won
> Hope your sister was feeling a bit better today


Our last big one was $70m powerball. It went to retired couple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weather report says snow tomorrow - one/two inches - i'll wait and see - the temperatures are to fall below freezing and stay there - sometimes in the teens. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I won't go far if at all if the weather gets bad. I do have new tires. That makes a huge difference. But still don't like to drive in bad weather any more. It used to not bother me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like he is having a good time. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.
> 
> I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hurry back pearlone. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Marking my spot till I can get back on.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well as my sister used to say someone has to win it
> Good luck Gwen


You also have to be in it to win it. Gwennie, have spare couch and really comfortable air mattress.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night all. &#128564;
See you all tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they native to australia? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. It is peppermint instead of rosemary. Brain fog set in and I didn't realize I had posted the wrong one until a bit ago. 24 hours later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quite a few I would think . I know I've read about a murder and the husband got the idea from some thing he watched and a robbery were they piped gas in through the ventilation system to knock the occupants out was copied from an American detective show as I remember watching it


mmmmmmm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I live on the outskirts of a town so not rural or city and I'm not far from the coast either It's far enough away that it's peaceful and there is a good public transport system . So I can be in the nearest town or the nearest beach in 30 minutes . If I go in the opposite direction I can be up on the moors or hills in 20 minutes


That sounds like the ideal solution! Our public transport is not the best- NZ'ers like their cars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I missed that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> are they native to australia? --- sam


I think so, these 2 are both large, both being 4m or longer. The one found up the tree in the yard has been relocated to bush away from the houses. The danger is when they are hungy as both are big enough to eat a dog, wallaby, calf or small child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just what I thought too, Julie. Pity about the 20 hour flight to do so though. Could you imagine the faces in customs if you told them you were there for dinner at a friends. Please let us through.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


Or maybe you are sick? And getting better again now as you burnt the buns. Wonder if you really are as bad a cook as you say?
Just like King Alfred (I think)- this is about the only thing I remember learning at school about Englsih history pre- William the Conqueror and its not even true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I can remember snow several feet deep when I was at school in the north of England, and in Devon in 78 the whole county was cut off by snow. The Navy helicopters were being used to get people to hospital and the Us were dropping feed to the farm animals. However, it hasn't snowed much where I have been since apart from in Lancashire at my sisters last year.
> I spoke to her today and she is in pain but quite cheerful, and I was able to thank Anne for all she has done. Thanks all of you for your prayers. She will know more about further treatment on the 19 th when she sees the consultant again.


Pain is too be expected- hopefuly she is taking analgesisa regularly. Good that she is cheerful- that will help her cope with th epain and the uncertainty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they do take some getting used to - i used one when i was in the hospital - trying to get more oxygen into my lungs - i didn't mind my face covered - it was having to lay on my back that was the trouble - i am definitely a stomach sleeper. --- sam


David was told he could sleep anyway he liked- but as he is not a tummy sleeper I didn't ask about this.
He didn't sleep as well with it last night, but did sleep late which is unusual. So see what happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, thanks for the photo of the kuckaburra bird. Know of it from a song but had never seen one.


This is what they really do sound like


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I see it was another Kate who had a birthday- much less interesting to us the one who did. I was surprised it was our Kates as it seemed much too soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> David was told he could sleep anyway he liked- but as he is not a tummy sleeper I didn't ask about this.
> He didn't sleep as well with it last night, but did sleep late which is unusual. So see what happens.


If he persists, his sleep patterns will improve.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


Well maybe take a little time to plan the best route. And for the workers to arrange time off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I'm near London , can manage train and tube very well and there are lots of lovely hotels there. See you soon I hope!!!


But maybe we need to be on the edge of London to suit both the rural and urban lovers. Maybe down Purples way? Close to Gatwick as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would be welcome but I don't think you will get far on $900 :lol:


She could get to you could she?
I did actually think she was expecting $900 to stretch a lot. How good would it be if $900 could stretch that far?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.
> 
> I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


He sounds like he is having a wonderful time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm curious why they didn't kill them once they had caught them. i sure would have. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I think so, these 2 are both large, both being 4m or longer. The one found up the tree in the yard has been relocated to bush away from the houses. The danger is when they are hungy as both are big enough to eat a dog, wallaby, calf or small child.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what isn't true? and what about kind alfred? --- sam



darowil said:


> Or maybe you are sick? And getting better again now as you burnt the buns. Wonder if you really are as bad a cook as you say?
> Just like King Alfred (I think)- this is about the only thing I remember learning at school about Englsih history pre- William the Conqueror and its not even true.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I think I will make dryer balls for Christmas gifts for my knitting ladies. Will look through stash this week. Trouble is if I make them this early I could forget where I put them.
> Lazy day. Puddled around. Thread ribbon in yoga pants, ironed all my scarfs/shawls. Will look at problem with shawl this afternoon.
> Body definitely tired from all this gym classes and weight lifting.


~~~I made many dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I bought baskets from Serrv (company that eliminates the middle man, and uses 3rd world producers). The baskets contain the balls when not in use. They do sound like a pair of sneakers in the dryer, but that may be because they were all tied up in stockings. My problem was that many of the balls I had made "escaped" from the stockings I had them tied into, and became misshaped and fell apart. :-o I am in the process of making more to replace those "lost". I have many in the family that are asthmatic, so can not handle the scents in dryer sheets, so these are a great answer! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Once again, I am resolved to keep up (we know how wellthat goes with me!). The days slip by so fast and I never have time to get on the computer. Plus, I am using a very old computer that is giving me fits...and my "newer" one is not cooperating. I need a new computer (hint-hint to DH). I almost feel like a stranger here, it has been so long since I have been here regularly. We were supposed to get snow today..just a dusting, and now it is a clear night. Maybe tomorrow?

Soothing energies to all, I'll try to get back this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in cooking mood this week .made chicken Parmesan pasta , then warm winter salad with garlic potatoes and sliced porky sausage , Wednesday was chunky homemade chicken and vegtables soup which my son had two bowls of when I didnt think he would eat it , Thursday was hunters chicken and Friday was fish with another salad
> Tonight I'm making lasagne and putting up with comments such as who are you and what have you done with my mum , are you ill? To which I replied don't worry I'll be back to normal soon and to prove my point I've slightly burnt the cinnamon buns


 :thumbup: Well done Sonja!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm curious why they didn't kill them once they had caught them. i sure would have. --- sam


1 non venomous
2 protected

Mind you, I did have the very cheeky thought of wondering how many handbags you would get from 1


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it really isn't difficult - i get on a roll and forget the time and wow - all of a sudden the sun is coming up. --- sam


Mmm hmm... I dont think I could function on that type of sleep. LOL

But there is no rule as to what time you must go to bed I guess. And you seem to function quite well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes, but my birthday's not until September!


So you can have a very merry unbirthday just like Sonja did!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I worked in a town 27 miles away, drove that for 32 years often several times each day when I was called back.


Not for 32 years but I worked in Newcastle for 6 month which was 41 miles away traffic was horrendous still is but just something you get used to . My niece has worked there for about 10 years now 
You must have driven a lot of miles doing the trip several times a day 
Winter time must have been horrible


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just thought I'd forewarn everyone that when I win the $900 lottery tonight I'm be flying around dropping in and meeting each of you. ROFL.......Love to dream!


Oh that would be sooo cool!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


ME, Pick me! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it would have been a good week to visit you  I get so tired of cooking for my picky DH who would have beef- roast, steak, burger- & potatoes every day. We are being adventurous if I make sausages & macaroni
> I love pastas & chicken.


My husband will eat lots of different foods but if he has enjoyed a meal he will say can we have this again tomorrow .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you mostly use public transit or drive?


I used to drive . But gave the car up before Christmas as it was mainly just sitting on the drive as I don't get out much now so it was wasted money that I could use elsewhere . Everything I need is in walking distance ie doctors , dentist , pharmacy, shopping centre and if I need to go further there is a good public transport system or a good son system 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I wondered who/what had taken over your body! :mrgreen: I hope that everyone is at least enjoying your efforts while they last.


It was either that or I got a knock to the head should be back to my normal self soon 😜


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a nice day quilting,another lady & I almost finished a second quilt top for the women's shelter. I brought it home to put 2 borders on to finish it.
> 
> I had a FaceTime call from DS today, he's so happy he decided to go to Killean, he said no one had mentioned that area as having great sights but he said it was the best he's seen. Mountainous, curvy roads & great views of the ocean & he could see Ireland. He travelled from Inverness to Killean & then to Glasgow - he said it was a long but good day


Is sounds like he is having a wonderful time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, finally getting on to see what's up and try to spend some time with you all, been missing my daily fix for the longest time. We had internet problems on and off for the last couple weeks, they are upgrading our system and of course that entails glitches, hopefully all is starting to work consistently.
> I finished the sweater I was working on the other day, it's downstairs blocking, I'll get a picture of it tomorrow when I go down there to check on it, I do still need to add the turtleneck, but it says to block it first so I'm following directions.
> Trying to finish up my two pair of socks that I'm working on the second sock of each on, I'm almost ready to turn the heal on one.
> Well, now that I've written a short story I'll try to catch up while I finish this sock.
> Miss you all, hugs and love!!


I was just thinking about you today and wondering what was happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> No matter what we get tonight, it will be very dangerous due to the roads icing up from the rain that we are currently getting. A hidden layer of ice under the snow can create a lot of problems. I am truly thankful that I am not working tomorrow so that I have the option of staying home. DS #1 traded his work shift for tomorrow so now he has tomorrow off as well. One of his coworkers had to work on Monday and needed to be in his college class at the same time so DS#1 traded his Sunday shift for the guys Monday shift.


Golly! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


 :shock: UGH! They are huge!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you carol - we are to have snow in the morning - maybe. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again, I am resolved to keep up (we know how wellthat goes with me!). The days slip by so fast and I never have time to get on the computer. Plus, I am using a very old computer that is giving me fits...and my "newer" one is not cooperating. I need a new computer (hint-hint to DH). I almost feel like a stranger here, it has been so long since I have been here regularly. We were supposed to get snow today..just a dusting, and now it is a clear night. Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> Soothing energies to all, I'll try to get back this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


Lovely to look at but I'm glad that I'm this side of the world


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just what I thought too, Julie. Pity about the 20 hour flight to do so though. Could you imagine the faces in customs if you told them you were there for dinner at a friends. Please let us through.


Especially for my cooking I would think they would say don't bother 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone - wish "kate" a happy birthday - today is the day.


Happy Birthday Kate💐🎂


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> You also have to be in it to win it. Gwennie, have spare couch and really comfortable air mattress.


I buy a ticket on the odd occasion . My lot laugh because the minimum numbers you used to need to win anything was 3 numbers and I used to get 2 numbers . Then it changed to 2 numbers got you a free ticket well guess what I'm now lucky if I get 1 number . Think someone's telling me to keep my money in my pocket


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes, but my birthday's not until September!


Oh good grief!! Of course we should have remembered😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> You'd be welcome here.


Here too  dogs are welcome as well.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad there are still some good neighbours around
> Sorry she is in pain and hope she can manage to get some sleep to help with the healing process


Hope the pain goes away quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Or maybe you are sick? And getting better again now as you burnt the buns. Wonder if you really are as bad a cook as you say?
> Just like King Alfred (I think)- this is about the only thing I remember learning at school about Englsih history pre- William the Conqueror and its not even true.


It's not that I'm bad at cooking ( this made me laugh think my nose just grew ) I ts just not my favourite thing to do and I really don't like having to make meals every day . When I want to cook I can make most things but when I have to cook I usually lose interest and many a time I've found something else to do and forgotten I've got something cooking. I reckon I break the speed record when my nose tells me I have a problem in the kitchen

Always Thought my ancestry to be Viking but maybe I'm related to Alfred instead 😄


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: UGH! They are huge!


wonder how many handbags you can get from 1 skin


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely to look at but I'm glad that I'm this side of the world


At least this pair are not poisonous


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Especially for my cooking I would think they would say don't bother 😄


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what isn't true? and what about kind alfred? --- sam


King Alfred was supposed to have burned the cakes while hiding from the Vikings


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you carol - we are to have snow in the morning - maybe. --- sam


And surprise we have no rain this morning . Plenty of cloud though so don't know how long it will last 
Saw an owl last night it looked so wet and miserable hope it found a nice dry place to hide out and stay safe 
Owls don't have the same protection on their feathers that other birds have so really bad wet weather is a real danger to them especially the young ones also the rain plays havoc on the way they hunt so another real danger to young ones


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what isn't true? and what about kind alfred? --- sam


I have rambled away here- feel free to not read it! I've ranched from English history to Australian to faiure to recognise people and the awkard situations that can arise.

EDIT I see that Sonja gave you a much more concise answer (maybe her Swedish background that knew it was Vikings involved?). By the end of this monologue I have also worked out that it was not a wife but hiding from Vikings resulting in burning the cakes.
King Alfred, an English king before William the Conqueror was supposed to have burnt the cakes. My memory is that his wife left him to watch them and he fell asleep.
This is the only thing I remember learning about Pre-conquest England at school- and there seems to be no reason to assume that he did burn the cakes.
Interesting actually- English history until recently has been seen as starting with the conquest in 1066. The stuff that happen pre then didn't really count. While it does seem that this was a major turning point in English history much happened before then. Any list of the British Monarchy begins with William 1. It was with them that more unity was achieved I believe (my Englsih hisotry is not really all that good especially early history-you now know most of what I know of the early history)
Other than places like Stone Henge there doesn't seem to much history that can be easily grasped until the Roman invasion. And the Vickings later (I think they were between the Romans and the William 1!). A lot of the rest of it is myths and the amount of truth in these is not known. An good example is Alfred and the round table and Merlin. Historical figures but how much of the myths are accurate seems to be a matter of dispute.
Australian history was seen as beginning with the First Fleet landing at Botany Bay. South Australia's history beginning with Proclamation Day like I said last week.
But actually there was history before then- with our Aborigines. And even a number of visits to our shores by other European nations and even some trading in the Northern parts with Maccassa (in modern day Indonesia)

How did Sonja burning cinnamon buns get into a history lesson?

Well well well. I decided to do a bit of research- and I was correct with my king who burnt the cakes. However it was not his wife. He fought the Vikings succesfully much of the time. But at one point he was fleeing and was put up by a peasant woman who didn't know who he was. SO she asked him to watch the cakes while she milked the cow. He was preoccupied with affairs of the state and forgot the cakes.

Talking of not knowing someone. Vicky was saying today that recently in England the Queen turned up in her car with chauffeur etc and they pulled up at the door for her to exit the car and enter the building. The security guard came up and knocked on her window. She wound the window down and he said 'excuse me ma'am you can't stop here unless you have an invite'. We got onto this topic because one of our big business magnates got thrown out of one of his own night clubs. The security guard didn't recognise him and tried to stop him entering and Packer reportedly attacked him.
I could see myslef doing that if I had a job like that- I am very bad at recognising people especially if I have only seen photos and never seen them in person. And even if I have seen them I wouldn't necessarilly who they were. I think I would be right withthe Queen. Wonder if she has to show ID? after all someone could easily pretend to be her and be let in if she didn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was either that or I got a knock to the head should be back to my normal self soon 😜


a cooking bug that you recovered from

Like Stephanie Pearl McPhee. She has a description of a number of diseases that knitters catch. One is Finishitis- when you get a rush of finsihing off items. A condition that doesn't tend to last long before we recover from it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have rambled away here- feel free to not read it! I've ranched from English history to Australian to faiure to recognise people and the awkard situations that can arise.
> 
> EDIT I see that Sonja gave you a much more concise answer (maybe her Swedish background that knew it was Vikings involved?). By the end of this monologue I have also worked out that it was not a wife but hiding from Vikings resulting in burning the cakes.
> King Alfred, an English king before William the Conqueror was supposed to have burnt the cakes. My memory is that his wife left him to watch them and he fell asleep.
> ...


 I like ancient history not so keen on modern history 
Some very strong women in history who hardly get a mention 
One that does is queen Bodecia an English queen and warrior


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again, I am resolved to keep up (we know how wellthat goes with me!). The days slip by so fast and I never have time to get on the computer. Plus, I am using a very old computer that is giving me fits...and my "newer" one is not cooperating. I need a new computer (hint-hint to DH). I almost feel like a stranger here, it has been so long since I have been here regularly. We were supposed to get snow today..just a dusting, and now it is a clear night. Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> Soothing energies to all, I'll try to get back this week. Wish me luck!


Good luck...we miss you when you are not here often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So you can have a very merry unbirthday just like Sonja did!


Great idea, I will! Couldn't get to sleep last night so didn't wake until after 11am, so already started my 'unbirthday' with a long lie! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband will eat lots of different foods but if he has enjoyed a meal he will say can we have this again tomorrow .


My uncle used to tell my aunt, "That was a lovely meal, but I don't want it tomorrow and the next day and the next day.....!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I buy a ticket on the odd occasion . My lot laugh because the minimum numbers you used to need to win anything was 3 numbers and I used to get 2 numbers . Then it changed to 2 numbers got you a free ticket well guess what I'm now lucky if I get 1 number . Think someone's telling me to keep my money in my pocket


I heard that they have added more numbers so now your chance of winning is something like 1 in 45 million and that you have more chance of being hit by lightening than winning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's not that I'm bad at cooking ( this made me laugh think my nose just grew ) I ts just not my favourite thing to do and I really don't like having to make meals every day . When I want to cook I can make most things but when I have to cook I usually lose interest and many a time I've found something else to do and forgotten I've got something cooking. I reckon I break the speed record when my nose tells me I have a problem in the kitchen
> 
> Always Thought my ancestry to be Viking but maybe I'm related to Alfred instead 😄


I completely agree. I always say that by the time I've thought what to have....gone and got it....cooked it....served it....I don't want to eat it! Anything that someone else cooks and puts down to me tastes so much better. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like ancient history not so keen on modern history
> Some very strong women in history who hardly get a mention
> One that does is queen Bodecia an English queen and warrior


Don't know too much about her- isn't she the one an old epic poem was written about?
No realised I was thinking of Beowulf which has nothing to do with her (but was based in Scandinavia including Sweden though written in England).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I completely agree. I always say that by the time I've thought what to have....gone and got it....cooked it....served it....I don't want to eat it! Anything that someone else cooks and puts down to me tastes so much better. :roll:


Unfortunatelly I still want to eat what I put in front of myself!

Well Imight head of to bed so that I at least make it there Sunday rather than Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unfortunatelly I still want to eat what I put in front of myself!
> 
> Well Imight head of to bed so that I at least make it there Sunday rather than Monday.


Don't get me wrong, I still manage to force it down! :lol: I must get back on to my 5:2 diet *very* soon! Sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't get me wrong, I still manage to force it down! :lol: I must get back on to my 5:2 diet *very* soon! Sleep well.


Lying in bed last night thinking the very same thing!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I was reading it to him, it's amazing how he knows the mile markers for the exits you are talking about. lol
> He said thank you, he appreciates the info, and it's about time you alll got some snow. lol
> He was really glad that he missed that accident last year, I think he was a day or two behind it.


Well we didn't get inches of snow. We have a dusting and I am not sure how much ice is out there. I am glad that I didn't have to go anywhere early this morning though. It was quite windy for awhile but that seems to have settled as well. Our next big chance of heavy snow is for Monday night going into Tuesday and snow is also listed for Wednesday as well. We tend to get the tail end of the lake effect snow where I live so we never know what we will wake up to. Some of my coworkers get more snow because they live 10-20 miles closer to the lake than I do. It is amazing what a few miles does for someone around here. We actually have a chance of snow every day this week so I will wake up a bit earlier and be ready to leave sooner. If I should be lucky to not have difficult driving conditions, then I have some knitting time to enjoy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> a cooking bug that you recovered from
> 
> Like Stephanie Pearl McPhee. She has a description of a number of diseases that knitters catch. One is Finishitis- when you get a rush of finsihing off items. A condition that doesn't tend to last long before we recover from it.


Well I have had two bugs no wonder I'm sneezing a cooking bug and a knitting bug 😄Finished everything in my basket apart from squares which I'm adding to . I've only got one WiP and that's coming along nicely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Great idea, I will! Couldn't get to sleep last night so didn't wake until after 11am, so already started my 'unbirthday' with a long lie! :lol:


Wonder why if sleeping Is a natural part of us we have so much difficulty actually falling asleep . Although in my house I'm the only one with the problem both husband and youngest can shut their eyes and they are asleep 
It's a rather annoying trait they both have or else I'm just jealous of how they do it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I slept in this morning as I got up at 6:30 in the morning. When I got up, I stayed in bed and read knitting patterns. I have friends expecting babies this year and I have a wedding to attend so plenty of knitting to be done. 

I am caught up and now I need to shower and get ready for church.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm about 5 days and 50 pages behind but thought I'd jump in here and mark my spot for now. Hope those that haven't been feeling well are improving.

Am going back to last week's to catch up before I start this week's.

Dreary day here. Raining but mild. I think it will be like this all day until it starts to cool off again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I completely agree. I always say that by the time I've thought what to have....gone and got it....cooked it....served it....I don't want to eat it! Anything that someone else cooks and puts down to me tastes so much better. :roll:


I think it tastes better when someone else makes it too


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder why if sleeping Is a natural part of us we have so much difficulty actually falling asleep . Although in my house I'm the only one with the problem both husband and youngest can shut their eyes and they are asleep
> It's a rather annoying trait they both have or else I'm just jealous of how they do it


I usually don't have any difficulties falling asleep. I sometimes nod off while catching up on the tea party and facebook. Those days, I try not to respond much as my responses may not be coherent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't know too much about her- isn't she the one an old epic poem was written about?
> No realised I was thinking of Beowulf which has nothing to do with her (but was based in Scandinavia including Sweden though written in England).


She led an uprising against the Romans when Nero was emperor and because she was a woman was ignored at first . I think they made a film about her not so long ago


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And surprise we have no rain this morning . Plenty of cloud though so don't know how long it will last
> Saw an owl last night it looked so wet and miserable hope it found a nice dry place to hide out and stay safe
> Owls don't have the same protection on their feathers that other birds have so really bad wet weather is a real danger to them especially the young ones also the rain plays havoc on the way they hunt so another real danger to young ones


Just been out for my Sunday morning walk. It was a beautiful morning, bright sunshine, blue skies and about 9c, but oh so muddy underfoot! We walked about 5 miles but it felt twice as long tramping through mud and trying to keep upright at the same time! Home for a rest and catch up now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol

Check in later on. Have a good day&#128077;


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Talking of not knowing someone. Vicky was saying today that recently in England the Queen turned up in her car with chauffeur etc and they pulled up at the door for her to exit the car and enter the building. The security guard came up and knocked on her window. She wound the window down and he said 'excuse me ma'am you can't stop here unless you have an invite'. We got onto this topic because one of our big business magnates got thrown out of one of his own night clubs. The security guard didn't recognise him and tried to stop him entering and Packer reportedly attacked him.
I could see myslef doing that if I had a job like that- I am very bad at recognising people especially if I have only seen photos and never seen them in person. And even if I have seen them I wouldn't necessarilly who they were. I think I would be right withthe Queen. Wonder if she has to show ID? after all someone could easily pretend to be her and be let in if she didn't.[/quote]

I think if I owned a club and had security on the door I would think they were not doing their job if they let me in without checking. Packer didn't do himself any favours by attacking the guard!
Hadn't heard the one about the queen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I heard that they have added more numbers so now your chance of winning is something like 1 in 45 million and that you have more chance of being hit by lightening than winning!


I think you're right. I haven't bought a lottery ticket in years but was tempted by £57 million last night. Guess what? ...........I didn't win it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think you're right. I haven't bought a lottery ticket in years but was tempted by £57 million last night. Guess what? ...........I didn't win it!


Same here and neither did we! :-( :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I usually don't have any difficulties falling asleep. I sometimes nod off while catching up on the tea party and facebook. Those days, I try not to respond much as my responses may not be coherent.


You must have the same ability as my two . Me I've always had difficulty sleeping and I'm a very light sleeper the slightest sound wakes me up on the plus side I don't need an alarm clock and I've never slept in or been late even when I had to be at work for 6 am


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just been out for my Sunday morning walk. It was a beautiful morning, bright sunshine, blue skies and about 9c, but oh so muddy underfoot! We walked about 5 miles but it felt twice as long tramping through mud and trying to keep upright at the same time! Home for a rest and catch up now.


No bright sunshine here but we have got plenty of mud and your 9c was triple what it was here this morning did reach 5c at 1 ish but it dropped back down again now and its forecast to be in the minus numbers in the next few days 
Got to say I've been stuck in the mud a few times 😄It is hard to stay upright


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


You are going to be busy . Hope Gage has a lovely birthday 🎂🎉🎊🎁


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


Hello oneapril you should join in we would love to here from you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She led an uprising against the Romans when Nero was emperor and because she was a woman was ignored at first . I think they made a film about her not so long ago


Wasn't she the one who had swords thrust through her chariot wheels to mow down the foot soldiers?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


OMG, if I saw that I would have a stoke! I freak out when I see baby garter snakes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
You would be welcome but I don't think you will get far on $900 

Darowil wrote:

She could get to you could she?
I did actually think she was expecting $900 to stretch a lot. How good would it be if $900 could stretch that far?
 

I doubt $900 would get her here


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Birthday boy is still asleep . &#128564;

While mommy has blown up balloons and hung banners. Baked a cake and wrapped presents. 

Lasagna for an early supper. Supposed to be getting snow today/this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not for 32 years but I worked in Newcastle for 6 month which was 41 miles away traffic was horrendous still is but just something you get used to . My niece has worked there for about 10 years now
> You must have driven a lot of miles doing the trip several times a day
> Winter time must have been horrible


Sometimes very nasty roads. I used to say the car knew the way :lol: Sometimes after 2 or 3 calls & having to work the next day as well I hardly knew if I was coming or going.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes very nasty roads. I used to say the car knew the way :lol: Sometimes after 2 or 3 calls & having to work the next day as well I hardly knew if I was coming or going.


I'm thinking your roads were like the roads in Sweden especially the north 
Thick snow so compressed it was almost ice and even with the winter tyres and treads still a pain to drive on


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gage!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No but would definitely fly first class! LOL Or perhaps I could just pick up everyone as I flew around and we could party on the plane and just have a good time. We could ALL go visiting each other's favorite LYS. Sounds like a pretty good plan I'd say. Who wants me to pick them up first?


I have fresh bedding on the beds and soup on the stove plus enough wine, coffee, tea and sticky cinnamon buns to keep us all quite content -- lots of extra needles and yarn too to have a big KAL right here. See you soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Recently found on fb, Aussie wildlife can be amazing. Both are pythons, both not that far from housing.


Gorgeous, but I wouldn't want a hungry one too close. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The sweater blocking


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like it would have been a good week to visit you  I get so tired of cooking for my picky DH who would have beef- roast, steak, burger- & potatoes every day. We are being adventurous if I make sausages & macaroni
> I love pastas & chicken.


Sounds like the menus I grew up with. Chicken, Pork or Beef either fried, baked or broiled with potatoes (mashed, riced, baked or fried) plus canned vegetable (unless it was garden harvest season). I started doing the cooking when I was 14 and we started having casseroles, lasagna and other pasta meals, and quiche and frittatas, etc. The family like home-made pizza night the best.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I made many dryer balls for Christmas gifts this year. I bought baskets from Serrv (company that eliminates the middle man, and uses 3rd world producers). The baskets contain the balls when not in use. They do sound like a pair of sneakers in the dryer, but that may be because they were all tied up in stockings. My problem was that many of the balls I had made "escaped" from the stockings I had them tied into, and became misshaped and fell apart. :-o I am in the process of making more to replace those "lost". I have many in the family that are asthmatic, so can not handle the scents in dryer sheets, so these are a great answer! :thumbup:


Carol, did you tie a piece of yarn between each ball in the stockings and one to hold them in? I've done at least 30 and had no escapees.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Once again, I am resolved to keep up (we know how wellthat goes with me!). The days slip by so fast and I never have time to get on the computer. Plus, I am using a very old computer that is giving me fits...and my "newer" one is not cooperating. I need a new computer (hint-hint to DH). I almost feel like a stranger here, it has been so long since I have been here regularly. We were supposed to get snow today..just a dusting, and now it is a clear night. Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> Soothing energies to all, I'll try to get back this week. Wish me luck!


Snowing like crazy here. Lots of ground cover in 2 hours. Probably have an inch or more already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was either that or I got a knock to the head should be back to my normal self soon 😜


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


Happy Birthday Gage!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


Welcome Oneapril! Hope you visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, if I saw that I would have a stoke! I freak out when I see baby garter snakes!


Me too! I'm glad I was reading on my phone when I saw Heather's photos. Couldn't really see what they were.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

First snow plow just went by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was just thinking about you today and wondering what was happening.


Just too much life, everytime I say that things will settle down, they seem to get more hectic or uncooperative, as with the internet. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well we didn't get inches of snow. We have a dusting and I am not sure how much ice is out there. I am glad that I didn't have to go anywhere early this morning though. It was quite windy for awhile but that seems to have settled as well. Our next big chance of heavy snow is for Monday night going into Tuesday and snow is also listed for Wednesday as well. We tend to get the tail end of the lake effect snow where I live so we never know what we will wake up to. Some of my coworkers get more snow because they live 10-20 miles closer to the lake than I do. It is amazing what a few miles does for someone around here. We actually have a chance of snow every day this week so I will wake up a bit earlier and be ready to leave sooner. If I should be lucky to not have difficult driving conditions, then I have some knitting time to enjoy.


I have just read this to David, so he has an idea what he's going into, he hasn't heard differently so I guess he will head out tomorrow afternoon, hopefully it won't get as bad as predicted, especially the wind. 
He says the lake effect snow is the worst, he would go farther around to avoid it if he could. Stay safe all week, extra knitting time is never a bad thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I usually don't have any difficulties falling asleep. I sometimes nod off while catching up on the tea party and facebook. Those days, I try not to respond much as my responses may not be coherent.


Not coherent perhaps, but I bet it could get quite entertaining to try and figure out what you were trying to convey. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


 You'll get her done, don't over do it though and have a great day! Happy Birthday Gage!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


Welcome to the table, hope you sit for a cuppa again soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Birthday boy is still asleep . 😴
> 
> While mommy has blown up balloons and hung banners. Baked a cake and wrapped presents.
> 
> Lasagna for an early supper. Supposed to be getting snow today/this afternoon.


He should be well rested when he rises. 
It looks fantastic, he's going to enjoy it so much.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for Gages birthday wishes. 
Kate...Gage sends you 2 thumbs up for the Star Wars card you posted.&#128077;&#128077;

Just got his presents from Greg and I and Nana and Papa. My mom and dad.

Waiting for Nancy, Brett and Jade to show up.
The rain has turned to snow. Big flakes and the wind has picked up so Sharon won't be coming.&#10052;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for Gages birthday wishes.
> Kate...Gage sends you 2 thumbs up for the Star Wars card you posted.👍👍
> 
> Just got his presents from Greg and I and Nana and Papa. My mom and dad.


That looks like something hit the right spot! Happy Birthday Gage!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks like something hit the right spot! Happy Birthday Gage!


He is having a good day so far. After presents he was dancing around and singing....Happy by Pharell Williams. One of his favorite songs.🎵🎵🎤☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He is having a good day so far. After presents he was dancing around and singing....Happy by Pharell Williams. One of his favorite songs.🎵🎵🎤☺


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David used to think he was a country boy until we moved here, now, not so much. lol He's not really city, but he's definitely inbetween.


I am definitely still a country girl, though stuck in the city for now...I can revert in a moment given the chance. LOL



Swedenme said:


> It's not that I'm bad at cooking ( this made me laugh think my nose just grew ) I ts just not my favourite thing to do and I really don't like having to make meals every day .


That's exactly me--the day to day stuff bores me and I dislike it, but making something special or new is something I can enjoy. (This from the woman who was so excited to get her new mixer and there it sits, still in the box! :roll: I haven't found a space for it yet!) I think today will be soup and bread (so maybe that mixer will get its trial run after all), since it's cold outside.

Kaye, your sweater looks great!

*Happy birthday, Gage!*

Welcome to the new visitors; please visit often and chat a while.

I'm planning to get my hat finished today so I can work on writing up the pattern. I just have to add a bit more and then work the decreases for the crown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly me--the day to day stuff bores me and I dislike it, but making something special or new is something I can enjoy. (This from the woman who was so excited to get her new mixer and there it sits, still in the box! :roll:  I haven't found a space for it yet!) I think today will be soup and bread (so maybe that mixer will get its trial run after all), since it's cold outside.
> 
> Kaye, your sweater looks great!
> 
> ...


It is the day to day necessity that gets me too- I get very bored, although I do try to make sure I eat wisely, Mum lived on Maggi soup and Nescafe for years, and I reckon it could have shortened her life, I can see her point though, now. 
Will you show us the hat? I would be very interested to see your Guernsey ideas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> He is having a good day so far. After presents he was dancing around and singing....Happy by Pharell Williams. One of his favorite songs.🎵🎵🎤☺


One of my favourite s to , I'm thinking he sings it better than me 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater blocking


That's a lovely sweater Kaye . Is it a gift for someone ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That's exactly me--the day to day stuff bores me and I dislike it, but making something special or new is something I can enjoy. (This from the woman who was so excited to get her new mixer and there it sits, still in the box! :roll: I haven't found a space for it yet!) I think today will be soup and bread (so maybe that mixer will get its trial run after all), since it's cold outside.
> 
> This made me laugh as I got a new all in mixer/ blender and everything else all included about 2 Christmases ago I found a space for it at the back of a cupboard 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How nice for the birthday boy and for seeing folks you've not seen in awhile. Also, put that hat on the "one of my favorite lists.



gagesmom said:


> 90th party was a good time.
> It was wonderful to see this sweet man's face light up when he saw people he hasn't seen in years. I say 90 never looked so good. Glad we went and I saw people I haven't seen for years as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...meant $900 million! Oh well....didn't win but that's okay it is now 1.3 Billion so I'll just win that one.


Bonnie7591 said:


> You would be welcome but I don't think you will get far on $900 :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen if you win the lotto you are welcome to drop in here too . Although I may hide in your suitcase and you will find me when you get home. &#9786;

Good thing my Mother in law opted not to come. The wind is whipping and the snow is coming down good. 

Greg has the same cold that he had before new years and he is starting to feel really awful. Going to check him for fever. Worried about Pneumonia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heard on the news last night that even north Georgia may get some snow by the end of the week. It is definitely a good bit colder today.


thewren said:


> weather report says snow tomorrow - one/two inches - i'll wait and see - the temperatures are to fall below freezing and stay there - sometimes in the teens. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater blocking


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well didn't win this one  but that's okay cause I'll just win the next one which is already at 1.3 Billion dollars. I'll be fine on the couch too.


busyworkerbee said:


> You also have to be in it to win it. Gwennie, have spare couch and really comfortable air mattress.


 :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is the day to day necessity that gets me too- I get very bored, although I do try to make sure I eat wisely, Mum lived on Maggi soup and Nescafe for years, and I reckon it could have shortened her life, I can see her point though, now.
> Will you show us the hat? I would be very interested to see your Guernsey ideas.


The hat in progress is not for the Guernsey (frogged that swatch hat as I didn't like the cast on!). But as soon as I find that camera cord, which is still AWOL, I will have a few photos to share!



Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh as I got a new all in mixer/ blender and everything else all included about 2 Christmases ago I found a space for it at the back of a cupboard 😄


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gage. We have just been out for a meal to celebrate my eldest 38 th birthday tomorrow. He has to go to Paris for work Tuesday at silly o clock so we went today as he will need to be in bed early tomorrow. There were just the three of us and we had an enjoyable time. 
My sister had to get through to the hospital this am as she was losing her voice. Didn't get much joy but will see what they say when she has her stitches checked tomorrow as the last thing she needs is a throat infection.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Gage! Gage'sMom, you are as fast at preparing a party as you are at knitting - awesome!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for Gages birthday wishes.
> Kate...Gage sends you 2 thumbs up for the Star Wars card you posted.👍👍
> 
> Just got his presents from Greg and I and Nana and Papa. My mom and dad.
> ...


Happy Birthday Gage. I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome, Poledra65. The detail down the front of your sweater is lovely.

Thank you tami-ohio and Sorlenna for the welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


You've got it! Just join in the conversation and you are part of the group. Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen if you win the lotto you are welcome to drop in here too . Although I may hide in your suitcase and you will find me when you get home. ☺
> 
> Good thing my Mother in law opted not to come. The wind is whipping and the snow is coming down good.
> 
> Greg has the same cold that he had before new years and he is starting to feel really awful. Going to check him for fever. Worried about Pneumonia.


Give him some cinnamon and honey. Hope it's not pneumonia. Won't hurt you to take some to. Might keep you from getting it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think it tastes better when someone else makes it too


Yes, when I win the lottery I'm going to have meals sent from the nearest four star restaurant. My kitchen will contain a kettle for tea, a coffee machine and a small fridge for cold drinks. Think I can fill the rest of the space with craft stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome oneapril! Hope you are enjoying the tea party and wil come by again and often.


oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


Just hit quote reply if you want to respond to something someone says or reply if you just want to say something. Good to see you post again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gage. We have just been out for a meal to celebrate my eldest 38 th birthday tomorrow. He has to go to Paris for work Tuesday at silly o clock so we went today as he will need to be in bed early tomorrow. There were just the three of us and we had an enjoyable time.
> My sister had to get through to the hospital this am as she was losing her voice. Didn't get much joy but will see what they say when she has her stitches checked tomorrow as the last thing she needs is a throat infection.


Will be crossing my fingers and toes! Hoping that it is not a throat infection, she really does not need any extra at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, when I win the lottery I'm going to have meals sent from the nearest four star restaurant. My kitchen will contain a kettle for tea, a coffee machine and a small fridge for cold drinks. Think I can fill the rest of the space with craft stuff.


What a brilliant idea- my problem is I've given up on the lottery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gage. We have just been out for a meal to celebrate my eldest 38 th birthday tomorrow. He has to go to Paris for work Tuesday at silly o clock so we went today as he will need to be in bed early tomorrow. There were just the three of us and we had an enjoyable time.
> My sister had to get through to the hospital this am as she was losing her voice. Didn't get much joy but will see what they say when she has her stitches checked tomorrow as the last thing she needs is a throat infection.


Hope your sister is not getting sick. If they had a breathing tube in that might be affecting her voice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing Gage a very Happy Birthday!


gagesmom said:


> Birthday boy is still asleep . 😴
> 
> While mommy has blown up balloons and hung banners. Baked a cake and wrapped presents.
> 
> Lasagna for an early supper. Supposed to be getting snow today/this afternoon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


Welcome oneapril! Just hit the reply button any time you like and come and join us. Always plenty of chat about anything and everything, including knitting, going on here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Lurker2. Your Guernsey knitting is amazing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like this sweater Kaye Jo. Is it for you?


Poledra65 said:


> The sweater blocking


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks very much, Angelam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Lurker2. Your Guernsey knitting is amazing!


Thank you very much! I am curious to know where you saw it!?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


Just do what you are doing now and chat away 
If you want to reply to a certain post just click on quote reply that's what I did to reply to your post 
It will be nice getting to know you and if you want to show any pictures we like seeing them to 
On Fridays Sam starts a new tp so look out for the link 
You'll soon get to know everybody


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to our new party goers. The people here are friendly and caring, and fun too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gweniepooh, for the welcome.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been reading the tea party for a few months. I love it when you post photos. Your work is inspirational!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the welcome, Poledra65. The detail down the front of your sweater is lovely.
> 
> Thank you tami-ohio and Sorlenna for the welcome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, when I win the lottery I'm going to have meals sent from the nearest four star restaurant. My kitchen will contain a kettle for tea, a coffee machine and a small fridge for cold drinks. Think I can fill the rest of the space with craft stuff.


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My pleasure. I have been to Lancaster Co., PA. My mom's family was from the Scranton/Wilkes Barre area and I still have family in Dallas. Haven't been up that way in years though.


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gweniepooh, for the welcome.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gage. We have just been out for a meal to celebrate my eldest 38 th birthday tomorrow. He has to go to Paris for work Tuesday at silly o clock so we went today as he will need to be in bed early tomorrow. There were just the three of us and we had an enjoyable time.
> My sister had to get through to the hospital this am as she was losing her voice. Didn't get much joy but will see what they say when she has her stitches checked tomorrow as the last thing she needs is a throat infection.


Oh no I hope it's not a throat infection . Has she got a temperature ? They certainly were not helpful . Does she see her consultant tomorrow if so she should mention this and ask exactly what she should do if she gets a temperature


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


martina said:


> Happy Birthday Gage. We have just been out for a meal to celebrate my eldest 38 th birthday tomorrow. He has to go to Paris for work Tuesday at silly o clock so we went today as he will need to be in bed early tomorrow. There were just the three of us and we had an enjoyable time.
> My sister had to get through to the hospital this am as she was losing her voice. Didn't get much joy but will see what they say when she has her stitches checked tomorrow as the last thing she needs is a throat infection.


ooops


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have been reading the tea party for a few months. I love it when you post photos. Your work is inspirational!


My goodness, you are so kind, good thing you can't see the one I am bungling at the moment! It is being down-graded to possible bed jacket, it was supposed to be an Uhura shawl, but I've lost track badly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH just made the first fire in n the wood stove for this winter. Yep....can say it is cold for here; 45 F and suppose to get down to 25 F tonight. Yeah, yeah...not like what some of you have but remember I'm in Georgia!

Have a turkey in the oven. Made a rub with fresh rosemary and a few other spices that I used. Also have one batch of dinner rolls doing the second rising and another batch of dough in the bread machine. Went to grocery store and picked up some fresh veggies to make a veggie tray, got some onion and some spiinach dip, and chips. Family will be over between 7 and 7:30. House is reasonably clean. Now just relaxing and will do a bit on knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is interesting to learn where people come from and how they end up living where they do. Lancaster is a nice area to visit...nice yarn store, lots of quilting to see and buy (!), and, of course, Hershey's chocolates, near by! My husband worked out of Macon for a while, so I spent some time there. I did not get to see a lot of Georgia, though - would like to see more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, when I win the lottery I'm going to have meals sent from the nearest four star restaurant. My kitchen will contain a kettle for tea, a coffee machine and a small fridge for cold drinks. Think I can fill the rest of the space with craft stuff.


That's what I say too 😄


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are too cute! I'm certain that your worst knitting would still be better than my best! (I am determined but not gifted!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are too cute! I'm certain that your worst knitting would still be better than my best! (I am determined but not gifted!)


I have been known to have to start over maybe 7 times before I get my pattern right, definitely a slow learner!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> You are too cute! I'm certain that your worst knitting would still be better than my best! (I am determined but not gifted!)


This is for you, Lurker2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in Athens which is about 70 or so miles north of Macon. It is where the University of Georgia is located. I was born here as was my husband. When I was a baby and my dad was stationed in Korea my mom and siblings and I lived at Harvey's Lake in PA. My dad's last military assignment was teaching at the Univ. of Georgia and when he left the military we stayed here. I've lived all but a very ew years here or very near here. 


oneapril said:


> It is interesting to learn where people come from and how they end up living where they do. Lancaster is a nice area to visit...nice yarn store, lots of quilting to see and buy (!), and, of course, Hershey's chocolates, near by! My husband worked out of Macon for a while, so I spent some time there. I did not get to see a lot of Georgia, though - would like to see more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, you are so kind, good thing you can't see the one I am bungling at the moment! It is being down-graded to possible bed jacket, it was supposed to be an Uhura shawl, but I've lost track badly.


Oh oh Julie that's not good . It will be hard to find where you went wrong


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oneapril, so happy to have you join us around the table. We all hope you will join in as often as possible. No requirements but civility and pleasant topics. Serious one are also allowed but not angry ones directed to one another, of course, as you have seen in your time of reading our posts. 

Hope to see you as often.

Ohio Joy

PS: Several of us are named 'Joy' so we often identify ourselves by state location.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> It is interesting to learn where people come from and how they end up living where they do. Lancaster is a nice area to visit...nice yarn store, lots of quilting to see and buy (!), and, of course, Hershey's chocolates, near by! My husband worked out of Macon for a while, so I spent some time there. I did not get to see a lot of Georgia, though - would like to see more.


See really easy now you have fitted right in .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in Athens which is about 70 or so miles north of Macon. It is where the University of Georgia is located. I was born here as was my husband. When I was a baby and my dad was stationed in Korea my mom and siblings and I lived at Harvey's Lake in PA. My dad's last military assignment was teaching at the Univ. of Georgia and when he left the military we stayed here. I've lived all but a very ew years here or very near here.


I had to look that up. Harveys Lake is north east from Lancaster and looks like a beautiful area. I, too, have lived in and around the same area my whole life. I guess some of us have to keep the home fires burning so the wanderers can find their way back, right!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Ohio Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely!

Since you like pictures, I just took a few.

By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time. 



oneapril said:


> I had to look that up. Harveys Lake is north east from Lancaster and looks like a beautiful area. I, too, have lived in and around the same area my whole life. I guess some of us have to keep the home fires burning so the wanderers can find their way back, right!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> See really easy now you have fitted right in .


Thank you, Swedenme. Everyone is very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh Julie that's not good . It will be hard to find where you went wrong


Which is why I've not tried unpicking- it is garter stitch, and I think if I re-do it I may do it in stocking stitch.- might be easier to see the stitch 'logic' - but not this time round.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


What could be better than knitting a great looking scarf by a warm fire? The rolls look perfect. Making bread is definately an art.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gage looks like he really is enjoying his gifts. 

Thank you Sorlenna, it was a nice quick knit, so far. 

Thank you Sonja, yes, it's the first Christmas 2016 off the needles, I'm getting a head start, I hope. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen if you win the lotto you are welcome to drop in here too . Although I may hide in your suitcase and you will find me when you get home. ☺
> 
> Good thing my Mother in law opted not to come. The wind is whipping and the snow is coming down good.
> 
> Greg has the same cold that he had before new years and he is starting to feel really awful. Going to check him for fever. Worried about Pneumonia.


Sounds like just lovely weather, not.  It's cold here but clear, David just went to go try his luck again today at the river a couple blocks from here, I personally think he's insane. lol

Hopefully Greg isn't getting pneumonia, hope that you can get it under control soon and that you don't come down with it too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Gage looks like he really is enjoying his gifts.
> 
> Thank you Sorlenna, it was a nice quick knit, so far.
> 
> Thank you Sonja, yes, it's the first Christmas 2016 off the needles, I'm getting a head start, I hope. lol


What a good idea think I will get a head start too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, your rolls look great--exactly the sort of thing I was considering to go with soup tonight (and I'd better get them started).

Healing thoughts to all in need, esp. Martina's sister & Greg.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really like this sweater Kaye Jo. Is it for you?


Thank you, it's the Quick Cabled Sweater out of the love of knitting magazine for winter 2015, no, it's a gift, I want to make one for myself, but that pattern is a little different and a 5 yarn instead of a 6.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


The scarf is interesting, definitely masculine, I may have to try that pattern for David, the fireplace looks so comfy. The rolls look wonderful too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a good idea think I will get a head start too


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I have to do a quick birthday gift for my niece though, so I think I may make a smaller version in a purple that I have, for her for that gift. 
The grey one is for my bff, so I can't post it on facebook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Using the bread machine makes it really really easy. I used to knead it all by hand but this is so much easier on my hands.



oneapril said:


> What could be better than knitting a great looking scarf by a warm fire? The rolls look perfect. Making bread is definately an art.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH just made the first fire in n the wood stove for this winter. Yep....can say it is cold for here; 45 F and suppose to get down to 25 F tonight. Yeah, yeah...not like what some of you have but remember I'm in Georgia!
> 
> Have a turkey in the oven. Made a rub with fresh rosemary and a few other spices that I used. Also have one batch of dinner rolls doing the second rising and another batch of dough in the bread machine. Went to grocery store and picked up some fresh veggies to make a veggie tray, got some onion and some spiinach dip, and chips. Family will be over between 7 and 7:30. House is reasonably clean. Now just relaxing and will do a bit on knitting.


If I could twitch my nose and be there, I would come visit! Dinner sounds delicious, and I am sure the house is plenty clean enough! Enjoy the evening with your family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


That scarf looks great, the fire looks nice and warm, very inviting, and the dinner rolls are making me hungry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! What a perfect rainbow! I think a lot of us have had unusually warm weather until recently this winter. As much as I don't like the cold I know we really need it to get pretty cold for awhile so we won't be overrun with insects this next spring and summer. It has been so warm our grass could almost be cut again.


oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you sure would be welcome Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> If I could twitch my nose and be there, I would come visit! Dinner sounds delicious, and I am sure the house is plenty clean enough! Enjoy the evening with your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Beautiful! We had the rain and 50°F yesterday. It was still pouring at 5 this morning. By 10 it had started snowing, and by 11 we had ground cover. It has stopped now, but is windy and 28°F. I am debating if I will go out and get something for supper, since DH is working afternoon shift. Not much I can make just for one. I do not want mac and cheese, and don't like canned soup. I only keep soup on hand that he will eat, or what I will use in a recipe. The snow plow has been going by regularly so I don't anticipate a problem driving. And I won't go far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


He looks so angelic!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! What a perfect rainbow! I think a lot of us have had unusually warm weather until recently this winter. As much as I don't like the cold I know we really need it to get pretty cold for awhile so we won't be overrun with insects this next spring and summer. It has been so warm our grass could almost be cut again.


Our fruit trees are pushing buds. If it stays like this, the summer crops will be impacted. So, you are right - it should be cold. Enjoy your dinner and have a great night, everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well since you are going out just drive on down....LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! We had the rain and 50°F yesterday. It was still pouring at 5 this morning. By 10 it had started snowing, and by 11 we had ground cover. It has stopped now, but is windy and 28°F. I am debating if I will go out and get something for supper, since DH is working afternoon shift. Not much I can make just for one. I do not want mac and cheese, and don't like canned soup. I only keep soup on hand that he will eat, or what I will use in a recipe. The snow plow has been going by regularly so I don't anticipate a problem driving. And I won't go far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you sure would be welcome Tami.


Oh, how I wish it was that easy! And you could teach me to use the embroidery machine, and I could teach you to weave baskets, and.......and......and.....! :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL and we do know better!


tami_ohio said:


> He looks so angelic!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well since you are going out just drive on down....LOL


That would take me too long, and I have a Dr. appointment tomorrow afternoon. It sure would be nice, though. One of these days.....

I am glad you said you are 70 miles north of Macon. Now I can figure out about where you are to watch your weather! I do that a lot with family and friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of these days you really must! I still haven't gotten the embroidery machine in to be repaired. Maybe I can get it in one day before the end of January. And I really would like to learn how to make thse gorgeous baskets you make.



tami_ohio said:


> Oh, how I wish it was that easy! And you could teach me to use the embroidery machine, and I could teach you to weave baskets, and.......and......and.....! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL and we do know better!


We sure do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go check the turkey. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Beautiful photo. It's been cold and dull here today. Roll on a warm dry summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Beautiful picture . Weather does look nice . I've forgotten what the sun looks like but I sure know what rain looks like and mud


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


Sydney has the right idea . Is he in the room where the fire is ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that certainly would have given him away. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> King Alfred was supposed to have burned the cakes while hiding from the Vikings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Cool rainbow, it's so neat when you can catch both ends in one photo, let alone see both ends, usually one is obscured by clouds or something. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


 Well, at least he's figured out it's better to sleep on that to eat.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture . Weather does look nice . I've forgotten what the sun looks like but I sure know what rain looks like and mud


I think sun is that bright light in the sky sometimes but not always seen in summer, whenever that is, but it's been so long since that I'm not sure now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.

I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.



Swedenme said:


> Sydney has the right idea . Is he in the room where the fire is ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what her answer was to the guard? --- sam



darowil said:


> I have rambled away here- feel free to not read it! I've ranched from English history to Australian to faiure to recognise people and the awkard situations that can arise.
> 
> EDIT I see that Sonja gave you a much more concise answer (maybe her Swedish background that knew it was Vikings involved?). By the end of this monologue I have also worked out that it was not a wife but hiding from Vikings resulting in burning the cakes.
> King Alfred, an English king before William the Conqueror was supposed to have burnt the cakes. My memory is that his wife left him to watch them and he fell asleep.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the history lesson. it's more than i remember. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have rambled away here- feel free to not read it! I've ranched from English history to Australian to faiure to recognise people and the awkard situations that can arise.
> 
> EDIT I see that Sonja gave you a much more concise answer (maybe her Swedish background that knew it was Vikings involved?). By the end of this monologue I have also worked out that it was not a wife but hiding from Vikings resulting in burning the cakes.
> King Alfred, an English king before William the Conqueror was supposed to have burnt the cakes. My memory is that his wife left him to watch them and he fell asleep.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i hope you find a cure real quick. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I have had two bugs no wonder I'm sneezing a cooking bug and a knitting bug 😄Finished everything in my basket apart from squares which I'm adding to . I've only got one WiP and that's coming along nicely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now all you need to do is become a doula and you can be just like stephanie Pearl McPhee. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I have had two bugs no wonder I'm sneezing a cooking bug and a knitting bug 😄Finished everything in my basket apart from squares which I'm adding to . I've only got one WiP and that's coming along nicely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gather nero won. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She led an uprising against the Romans when Nero was emperor and because she was a woman was ignored at first . I think they made a film about her not so long ago


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


That's a lovely rug Gwen . You got a real bargain there . Maybe Sydney will smooth it out for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are very welcome oneapril - and we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people stop by and we invite you back as often as you can make it - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is packer? --- sam



angelam said:


> Talking of not knowing someone. Vicky was saying today that recently in England the Queen turned up in her car with chauffeur etc and they pulled up at the door for her to exit the car and enter the building. The security guard came up and knocked on her window. She wound the window down and he said 'excuse me ma'am you can't stop here unless you have an invite'. We got onto this topic because one of our big business magnates got thrown out of one of his own night clubs. The security guard didn't recognise him and tried to stop him entering and Packer reportedly attacked him.
> I could see myslef doing that if I had a job like that- I am very bad at recognising people especially if I have only seen photos and never seen them in person. And even if I have seen them I wouldn't necessarilly who they were. I think I would be right withthe Queen. Wonder if she has to show ID? after all someone could easily pretend to be her and be let in if she didn't.


I think if I owned a club and had security on the door I would think they were not doing their job if they let me in without checking. Packer didn't do himself any favours by attacking the guard!
Hadn't heard the one about the queen.[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of these days you really must! I still haven't gotten the embroidery machine in to be repaired. Maybe I can get it in one day before the end of January. And I really would like to learn how to make thse gorgeous baskets you make.


If I know we are going to be really close, I will have to put the PE-150 Brother embroidery machine in, along with a couple of basket kits. I have tons of reed, so I can make my own kits. I am not even sure if the PE-150 will work. I've had it serviced a couple of times, but can no longer transfer patterns to the card, and can only use the few built in pattern designs. And it only has a 4 x 4 design area. Baskets are easy, but take lots of time. Even a small one could take several hours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I think sun is that bright light in the sky sometimes but not always seen in summer, whenever that is, but it's been so long since that I'm not sure now.


I noticed all my bulbs are starting to come up . If I was them I would stay under the mud .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least he's figured out it's better to sleep on that to eat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great card kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Gage!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i wonder what her answer was to the guard? --- sam


One is not amused :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


$15 is a great price! Looks like new.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely poledra - is it for you? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The sweater blocking


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly more than we have - more than a skiff but not close to an inch. keeps snowing off and on - i only stuck my nose out long enough to let tip kitty out. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Snowing like crazy here. Lots of ground cover in 2 hours. Probably have an inch or more already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i gather nero won. --- sam


His army did , but not before she managed to give them a good battle and burned Londinium( London) and the main area of Colchester to the ground


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy 11th birthday gage - did you blow out all the candles with one breath? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone for Gages birthday wishes.
> Kate...Gage sends you 2 thumbs up for the Star Wars card you posted.👍👍
> 
> Just got his presents from Greg and I and Nana and Papa. My mom and dad.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you still wearing flip flops? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Heard on the news last night that even north Georgia may get some snow by the end of the week. It is definitely a good bit colder today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hit reply or quote reply - and you are good to go. welcome to the knitting tea party oneapril. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you, Swedenme, for the welcome! Is there a way to "join" or do I just hit "reply?"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


A very Happy Birthday to Gage.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra love the sweater
Oneapril I am in Canada. Love the rainbow pic. Glad you joined us here at ktp. Looking forward to seeing your knits.&#128077;

Weather has worsened. Sil and gang never made it today either. Really high winds and blowing snow. 

Yes Sam Gage got them all out in breathe. &#9786;&#127874;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Talking of not knowing someone. Vicky was saying today that recently in England the Queen turned up in her car with chauffeur etc and they pulled up at the door for her to exit the car and enter the building. The security guard came up and knocked on her window. She wound the window down and he said 'excuse me ma'am you can't stop here unless you have an invite'. We got onto this topic because one of our big business magnates got thrown out of one of his own night clubs. The security guard didn't recognise him and tried to stop him entering and Packer reportedly attacked him.
> I could see myslef doing that if I had a job like that- I am very bad at recognising people especially if I have only seen photos and never seen them in person. And even if I have seen them I wouldn't necessarilly who they were. I think I would be right withthe Queen. Wonder if she has to show ID? after all someone could easily pretend to be her and be let in if she didn't.


I think if I owned a club and had security on the door I would think they were not doing their job if they let me in without checking. Packer didn't do himself any favours by attacking the guard!
Hadn't heard the one about the queen.[/quote]

I agree- I wonder what Packer would think if someone attacked the security guards for doing there job? Which from what I can tell is exactly what happened. If you own as much as he does how can you expect your employees to know you? Mind you He is th epapaers enough for him to think anyone should recognise him- but I wouldn't. I could meet our PM and likely not know who it was. Mind you currently I can't even rememebr his name! Lets hope I don't get a bump on the head soon as that is one of the first questiosn asked. I can remember the last four but not the current ones name. As soon as I hear it I will know. But do know that he is much more popular than Tony Abbott the last one. Mind you that wasn't hard.
I looked it up! Malcolm Turnbull. Don't know why htis guys name won't stick in my head- maybe becuase I am so sick of changing them so often I've stopped taking any notice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One is not amused :XD:


"Off with his head" probably. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the effort you put into providing recipes each week! I have been reading the tea party for awhile and enjoy the recipes, information and the care the you all extend to one another. THANKS!


Welcome to the TP- feel free to speak up again. AS you know we love new ones joining us.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> who is packer? --- sam


A mega rich Australian entrepeneur/business man.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> certainly more than we have - more than a skiff but not close to an inch. keeps snowing off and on - i only stuck my nose out long enough to let tip kitty out. --- sam


The ground is covered but some of the tops of the grass is sticking out. DH said there was a layer of water underneath what was/is on the driveway. I have not stuck my nose out at all, but need to do something for supper. Guess it will be 5 minutes down the road to McD's again. I guess I should package things in the freezer in single servings for when DH is at work on afternoon shift. Doesn't help that I have no idea what I want anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly me--the day to day stuff bores me and I dislike it, but making something special or new is something I can enjoy. (This from the woman who was so excited to get her new mixer and there it sits, still in the box! :roll: I haven't found a space for it yet!) I think today will be soup and bread (so maybe that mixer will get its trial run after all), since it's cold outside.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poledra love the sweater
> Oneapril I am in Canada. Love the rainbow pic. Glad you joined us here at ktp. Looking forward to seeing your knits.👍
> 
> Weather has worsened. Sil and gang never made it today either. Really high winds and blowing snow.
> ...


It's too bad that no one could make it for Gage's birthday, but I am sure you made it special for him anyway. Now he has the anticipation of what he will receive from them when they are able to make it! It will stretch out his birthday a little longer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some good looking rolls gwen - how did they taste? warm with lots of butter and strawberry jam - oh yeah! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture oneapril - and the placement of the people. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


What a great shot. Are those eopel your DD and friend? or two other people having fun?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Welcome to the tea party. I love the rainbow. Your cold air should be on its way if it hasn't arrived yet. Our weather went from warm to cold overnight and the cold is due to stay for at least a week as well as some snow to go with it. I always say that if it has to be cold, then I would like the snow. Silly me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


It s a great looking rug- looks like a bargain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the rug gwen - great buy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


Sydney might be dreaming of the turkey that is in the oven. He looks wonderful. I do hope you enjoy your time with family tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - he needed something to watch while he strummed his lyre. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> His army did , but not before she managed to give them a good battle and burned Londinium( London) and the main area of Colchester to the ground


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poledra love the sweater
> Oneapril I am in Canada. Love the rainbow pic. Glad you joined us here at ktp. Looking forward to seeing your knits.👍
> 
> Weather has worsened. Sil and gang never made it today either. Really high winds and blowing snow.
> ...


It's a shame the others couldn't come- but wouldn't want to spoil his birthday with a major accident invovling any of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending greg tons of healing energy - hope he feels better in the morning. yeah for gage. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Poledra love the sweater
> Oneapril I am in Canada. Love the rainbow pic. Glad you joined us here at ktp. Looking forward to seeing your knits.👍
> 
> Weather has worsened. Sil and gang never made it today either. Really high winds and blowing snow.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


Looks so inviting. Matthew would love to help you eat those rolls. Of course, he would be feeding half of them to Sydney when you are not watching.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> You are too cute! I'm certain that your worst knitting would still be better than my best! (I am determined but not gifted!)


That is okay. We all feel we can do better. It is amazing how we see our faults and others don't. We would love to see some of your knitting if you would like to share. We have grown in our talents thanks to the friendship we have here and the help we give one another.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to have to start over maybe 7 times before I get my pattern right, definitely a slow learner!


Your knitting looks wonderful once you get going. It is a joy to see what others are knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I have just read this to David, so he has an idea what he's going into, he hasn't heard differently so I guess he will head out tomorrow afternoon, hopefully it won't get as bad as predicted, especially the wind.
> He says the lake effect snow is the worst, he would go farther around to avoid it if he could. Stay safe all week, extra knitting time is never a bad thing.


I will pray for safe travels for him. I do agree that the lake effect snow is the worst and it is predicted for this week-all week-so tell him to be cautious. It snowed heavy for a while today, but not much on the ground so not a big deal. It was nice to look out at it and know that I could stay inside.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Not coherent perhaps, but I bet it could get quite entertaining to try and figure out what you were trying to convey. :lol:


Sometimes I read what I wrote and have to delete it all. That is when I give up and go to bed. I have a habit of typing the word "yarn" if I am typing a word like "yard". I just did it and had to correct to put in the word yard. (Did it again.) You could be quite amused at some of the stuff that I delete.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your knitting looks wonderful once you get going. It is a joy to see what others are knitting.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have fresh bedding on the beds and soup on the stove plus enough wine, coffee, tea and sticky cinnamon buns to keep us all quite content -- lots of extra needles and yarn too to have a big KAL right here. See you soon!


Sounds so inviting. I am thinking that soup will be on the menu this week since it will be cold all week. Tonight we cooked up some frozen pizzas as Sunday nights are usually fend for yourself nights. The guys were good with me putting in a couple of pizzas. They are completely gone now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to our newcomers.
Tami, thank you. I don't seem to have a reasonable button. It's all or nothing. But will try. Did 45 min. Water jogging and walked Maya an hour today. Wanted to do weights as I as already at the gym. But managed to channel your wisdom and didn't.
Mel, glad Gage had happy birthday.
Margaret, Florida Everglades has a big problem with boa constrictors. A non-native species. People buy as pets, then let loose and they breed like rabbits.
Brought shawl to meeting to knit and noticed I'd pursed knit rows several rows back. This after I had already tinker for another mistake. Have I mentioned I HATE BLACK YARN!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, Look who the cats drug in!
I am finally able to post. They upgraded me with windows 10 while taking care of all the Hackers had done. I am still trying to find my way around. I tried enlarging my text the way Joyce told me to and it enlarged everything but my email. I just used my mouse and control button and did that. I am sure there is tons with windows 10 that I have not learned yet.
Jim has worn me out running after him and running all the errands he usually does. Where are the men at Walmart when you need them? I lifted a big bucket of cat liter into my buggy and of coarse something in my back popped. I did get one ot the employees to put it in my trunk (I hate doing this as I never have any money to tip them and this was a handicapped young man).
Jim is feeling better. I think he passed the stones but he continues to be dizzy. He sees his doctor Thursday. Sure hope he has some answers.
Got to do my housework this week. I know you all think this is all I do but I promise you I dont. I give it a good cleaning in a week (cleaning one or more rooms a day) and then it doesnt get cleaned (except for routine floors and laundry) for another two months. 
I want to start taking a room at a time after this and cleaning out closets and drawers, etc.
Then I hope to get in my sewing room. I have a Baby Lock Allure but have never learned to embroidery and the store I got it from closed. It does need a good cleaning but it will just have to be dusted good and the needle changed for now.
Finishing up the crocheted name for Allyson and then to finish the lace sweater. Would like to start on some Christmas items for next year.
(W) JOY). I am thrilled you had a good report. Now you can get on with your new year.
MARTINA, Good to hear your son and sister are home. I know your sister is still in pain and ongoing prayers continue for her.
MARY, I see you continue to be on a hectic schedule and driving in the worst of elements. Prayers for traveling mercies as you drive in such horrid conditions.
BUNDYANNE, I follow your posts on the main forum and just wanted to give you a hearty welcome. I dont remember what diet plan you were on but know you have recently lost a good bit of weight. Deep admiration here. I am on the fast metabolism diet my Dr put me on and am somewhat following it. I cant totally go organic or gluten free because other health issues. I group foods as she (Pomroy) suggests and watch portion sizes. I have excluded white flour, sugar (except for Stevia in my coffee on Sundays), caffeine, and diet sodas and basically eating six times a day.three small meals and three snacks listed on certain days. I have lost eight pounds according to my scales. You have inspired me along with other things.
WINDBEAM, Welcome to our family. Join in the fun with us.
SONJA, In regard to your years anniversary, I just want to tell you that you have truly been a blessing here and to me. I am so glad you found us. What is Hunters Chicken? Boy the blacklist is getting good isnt it? We watch all the cop/mystery shows, all the medical shows, and of coars reality shows. Love the Voice, Dancing with the Stars, Amazing Race, and Survivor.
(D) JOY, Boy do you ever exercise. Sure puts me to shame. Start PT on the 19th so maybe that will jumpstart me. You really are a roll model. You stay warm now. Dont want you sick.
MARILYN, Good that you can get out with the other Housemothers and have a little fun. Sounds so good to hear you happy and know that this was a good move.
BONNIE, I have the absolute worst of picky eaters. He has had obstructions and is diabetic and all that he wants is potatoes and meat and is constantly bringing sweets in from his grocery shopping. Glad your son is enjoying his travels. My friend Gerri quilts with her SIL every Thursday. For Christmas her daughter went in with her husband and bought her an Accu-Cut. I think those run about $200-$400. She is fixing to make two log cabin quilts for her two grandsons.
MEL, Glad to see Gage had a good birthday. His Mom sure worked hard to give him one. Give him a great big ole HB hug from me.
KAYE JO, I have been updated to Windows 10. The only problem I have had is enlarging text and Joyce gave me a hand. I am sure there is so much here I will never learn unless someone points them out to me. Your sweater is really pretty. I want to make some top down sweaters I saw patterns to on knittingpureandsimple.com. So many projects, so little time. Ongoing prayers for David and his safety in his travels.
ONEAPEARL, Wonderful to have you here with us. Just join right in. This group is so unconditionally loving. They mean the world to me.
GWEN, The fire looks so inviting. I love a fire going when it is cold. Your rolls look mouthwatering. Sydney is such a pretty dog. Still makes me mad that some vicious person would try and harm him. Hope your get together is full of fun, love, and laughter.
TAMI, I am a real basket lover. Please post a picture of one of your baskets. Maybe this could be taught at KAP?
Would you believe the people who hacked us still call us several times a week. Thank God for Daralene!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Birthday boy is still asleep . 😴
> 
> While mommy has blown up balloons and hung banners. Baked a cake and wrapped presents.
> 
> Lasagna for an early supper. Supposed to be getting snow today/this afternoon.


Wish the birthday boy a happy birthday from me and give a hug please.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too! I'm glad I was reading on my phone when I saw Heather's photos. Couldn't really see what they were.


 :-D


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...Those hackers will keep trying now that they thought they had you. You might even get calls from other numbers to try to trick you. If you have an answering machine, let it pick up on the caller and then you pick up only if you know the person. It is what we do with our house line since Matthew is autistic. We would never know who called if we let Matthew get the phone. That happens often enough as it is. We just let people know to start talking to the machine and we will pick it up if we are at home. We do have some numbers memorized and will pick them up before the machine gets it. People know that if they call my cell phone that they should leave a message as well. I don't answer my cell phone while I am working as I want to do the best job possible at work. 

I would like to say welcome to our newcomers as well. It is a pleasure to have you join in on the conversation. I have enjoyed reading Bundyanne's adventures on the main forum. It is so nice to have you drop in and join us here.

I have had a somewhat lazy day today. I did get most of the dishes washed up and I have the 5th load of laundry in. I did get some knitting done this morning and then did some research on yarns for some baby knitting patterns. I have some books that list a certain brand from a certain company so I wanted to find out what weights of yarn they are calling for in those patterns. I have a surplus of yarn in my home so I want to use some of that instead of buying more.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...meant $900 million! Oh well....didn't win but that's okay it is now 1.3 Billion so I'll just win that one.


 :shock: Hard to imagine amounts like that when our largest prize has been $70m.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I read what I wrote and have to delete it all. That is when I give up and go to bed. I have a habit of typing the word "yarn" if I am typing a word like "yard". I just did it and had to correct to put in the word yard. (Did it again.) You could be quite amused at some of the stuff that I delete.


Maybe not as much as you think! I have very dislexic fingers!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage said he understands why no one could make it today. As the wind has gotten worse he has asked if we will get a tornado?! I assured him I don't think we will. Also he said to me I am glad Grandma didn't drive here, I wouldn't want her getting in an accident. Sweet heart, always thinking of others. 

Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. His eyes were as large as saucers when I told him Happy Birthday from everyone here and where they lived. He said....Holy cow I got hugs and birthday wishes from all over the world. &#9786;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to have to start over maybe 7 times before I get my pattern right, definitely a slow learner!


Julie, you do complicated stuff, much more advanced than some of us. And it is beautiful work, well worth the effort.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Hi, April. Welcome to the group.
Looks like it's pretty warm in your area for January.
We had amazing sun dogs a few days ago, I wanted to take a photo but didn't have my camera with me. I've never seen them so bright.
For those not familiar with them.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sun+dogs+Rainbow&tq=%7b%22pq%22%3a%22sun+dogs%22%2c%22qs%22%3a%5b%7b%22cv%22%3a%22sun%22%2c%22pv%22%3a%22sun%22%2c%22hps%22%3atrue%2c%22iqp%22%3afalse%7d%2c%7b%22cv%22%3a%22dogs%22%2c%22pv%22%3a%22dogs%22%2c%22hps%22%3atrue%2c%22iqp%22%3afalse%7d%2c%7b%22cv%22%3a%22Rainbow%22%2c%22pv%22%3a%22%22%2c%22hps%22%3afalse%2c%22iqp%22%3atrue%7d%5d%7d&FORM=IRPATC

My husbands grandmothers family originated from Intercourse(I know, can't believe they named a town that :roll: ) Pennsilvania. We've never been there but some of his relatives have.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well, Look who the cats drug in!
> I am finally able to post. They upgraded me with windows 10 while taking care of all the Hackers had done. I am still trying to find my way around. I tried enlarging my text the way Joyce told me to and it enlarged everything but my email. I just used my mouse and control button and did that. I am sure there is tons with windows 10 that I have not learned yet.
> Jim has worn me out running after him and running all the errands he usually does. Where are the men at Walmart when you need them? I lifted a big bucket of cat liter into my buggy and of coarse something in my back popped. I did get one ot the employees to put it in my trunk (I hate doing this as I never have any money to tip them and this was a handicapped young man).
> Jim is feeling better. I think he passed the stones but he continues to be dizzy. He sees his doctor Thursday. Sure hope he has some answers.
> ...


Betty, if you have to buy the kitty litter while Jim can't, even if it is more expensive, buy 2 smaller containers, instead of hurting yourself!

As for teaching the baskets at KAP, it is not practical. It would take all day, and be very messy. The room we have is carpeted, and we would be using a lot of water to keep the reeds wet. Besides all the trimmings and scraps that are always found on the floor after I am finished! If we had a room with a tiled or wood floor, I would think about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Our fruit trees are pushing buds. If it stays like this, the summer crops will be impacted. So, you are right - it should be cold. Enjoy your dinner and have a great night, everyone!


I would be concerned that if the cold weather comes after they bud there will be major damage to the trees. Until recent we had very little snow so I was worried perennials & fruit trees may winterkill.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage said he understands why no one could make it today. As the wind has gotten worse he has asked if we will get a tornado?! I assured him I don't think we will. Also he said to me I am glad Grandma didn't drive here, I wouldn't want her getting in an accident. Sweet heart, always thinking of others.
> 
> Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. His eyes were as large as saucers when I told him Happy Birthday from everyone here and where they lived. He said....Holy cow I got hugs and birthday wishes from all over the world. ☺


You are raising Gage right! He has as big a heart as his mother does. So sweet of him to think that way about his Grandma not coming for his birthday. Gage is a year and a half younger than Arriana's big brother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Gage, looks like he had a good day. Hope Greg is better soon.

Martina, hope your sister is just having aftereffects of the breathing tube & feeling better soon.

Kaye, great sweater.

Gwen, nice looking scarf. Would love to be able to pop Over for turkey & buns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like Gage made the best of his birthday--and wonderful that he understands why people didn't make it. 

Gwen, the rug looks great, and I'd love to be sitting by a fireplace myself! We were watching that football game in Minnesota and I was freezing just looking at those poor folks out there! I've been in temps that cold a few times, but would prefer never to be again. :shock:

Betty, good to hear from you and glad things are getting better. Take care, dear lady.

The hat is coming along, but the decreases are taking longer than I thought...working down from 138 stitches by sixes on a size 3 needle!

My soup came out great if I say so myself, and I ate too much of that and the bread. :XD:

Back to my hat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, you do complicated stuff, much more advanced than some of us. And it is beautiful work, well worth the effort.


That is very kind of you Heather, Thank you! 
I have ripped back the edging of the Uhura shawl I am making, and will try making it in stocking stitch, rather than garter stitch, I think it will be easier to read the stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, April. Welcome to the group.
> Looks like it's pretty warm in your area for January.
> We had amazing sun dogs a few days ago, I wanted to take a photo but didn't have my camera with me. I've never seen them so bright.
> For those not familiar with them.
> ...


Bonnie, a couple of centuries ago it mean't simply conversation- we forget that nowadays and go all coy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, a couple of centuries ago it mean't simply conversation- we forget that nowadays and go all coy.


Exactly, Julie. Quite a lot of words we consider shocking were used regularly in previous times even in the most polite company without causing any offence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Exactly, Julie. Quite a lot of words we consider shocking were used regularly in previous times even in the most polite company without causing any offence.


 :thumbup: 
Any further word from your sister, Mary?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> Any further word from your sister, Mary?


I phoned at about 10 pm. Her voice is back intermittently and she is having a lot of trouble with the anti embolism stockings as it seems they sure too tight. I've told her to let them know about both of these problems tomorrow at the clinic. Fortunately Anne is going with her and will be able to speak up for her. Thanks so much for caring.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! What a perfect rainbow! I think a lot of us have had unusually warm weather until recently this winter. As much as I don't like the cold I know we really need it to get pretty cold for awhile so we won't be overrun with insects this next spring and summer. It has been so warm our grass could almost be cut again.


The day before yesterday (Friday) I had a dandelion on a very short stem blooming in the west-facing front yard. This morning it had gone to seed--all white and slightly puffy looking.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I phoned at about 10 pm. Her voice is back intermittently and she is having a lot of trouble with the anti embolism stockings as it seems they sure too tight. I've told her to let them know about both of these problems tomorrow at the clinic. Fortunately Anne is going with her and will be able to speak up for her. Thanks so much for caring.


I had terrible difficulty with those stockings- I have very long legs, and they are so uncomfortable when they are cutting in. 
Anne is proving a marvelous friend, I am so glad she will be with your sister tomorrow, it always helps when you have a support person.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


Pretty rug, good buy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am definitely trying my best to raise him right. Thank you&#128518;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is okay. We all feel we can do better. It is amazing how we see our faults and others don't. We would love to see some of your knitting if you would like to share. We have grown in our talents thanks to the friendship we have here and the help we give one another.


So true, I've learned so much since I joined KP. I've done so many projects I would never have dreamed of trying before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, a couple of centuries ago it mean't simply conversation- we forget that nowadays and go all coy.


Actually I think it was some main through-fare in old times :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Exactly, Julie. Quite a lot of words we consider shocking were used regularly in previous times even in the most polite company without causing any offence.


True, my son was over to Melfort Sask when he got the puppy. Their town sign is getting lots of bad press & people want it taken down, the slogan of the town is " The Land of Rape ( now called canola ) & Honey ". As those are the 2 biggest crops near there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> True, my son was over to Melfort Sask when he got the puppy. Their town sign is getting lots of bad press & people want it taken down, the slogan of the town is " The Land of Rape ( now called canola ) & Honey ". As those are the 2 biggest crops near there.


so that's why Canola suddenly apperaed on the scend. Mind you even withth ename cahnge I think it hasbecome more common. Knew waht Rape was but din't often come across it but now Canola is everywhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> so that's why Canola suddenly apperaed on the scend. Mind you even withth ename cahnge I think it hasbecome more common. Knew waht Rape was but din't often come across it but now Canola is everywhere.


When I was young rape was grown as a pasture crop for cattle but it has now been hybridized to produce more oilseeds & is a very profitable crop to grow.
I don't think people wanted to use " rapeseed oil" The name was changed in the 70s


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I really think Sam needs to have one of his " come to Jesus" talks with you, lol. You really have to ask for help with heavy items, no one minds helping someone who needs assistance & you need to take care of your back.

One of the ladies in my quilt club has an accuquilt wth her DIL. I think they would be great for someone who likes to do a lot of appliqué but for cutting strips & squares, I think I can do them faster with my slotted ruler ( forget the proper name of it just now). The templates are quite expensive too.

I hope Jim s better soon.



Bulldog said:


> Well, Look who the cats drug in!
> I am finally able to post. They upgraded me with windows 10 while taking care of all the Hackers had done. I am still trying to find my way around. I tried enlarging my text the way Joyce told me to and it enlarged everything but my email. I just used my mouse and control button and did that. I am sure there is tons with windows 10 that I have not learned yet.
> Jim has worn me out running after him and running all the errands he usually does. Where are the men at Walmart when you need them? I lifted a big bucket of cat liter into my buggy and of coarse something in my back popped. I did get one ot the employees to put it in my trunk (I hate doing this as I never have any money to tip them and this was a handicapped young man).
> Jim is feeling better. I think he passed the stones but he continues to be dizzy. He sees his doctor Thursday. Sure hope he has some answers.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-portable-sewing-machine--mystical-mint/14028229.html#tab5

My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.
For some reason they won't ship it to Canada direct


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
> http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-citrus-circus-portable-sewing-machine/14470710.html#pmax=100&pmin=50&start=1
> 
> My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.


Not this particular one, but the machine I have is a Janome, it is quite well designed and does what I need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
> http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-citrus-circus-portable-sewing-machine/14470710.html#pmax=100&pmin=50&start=1
> 
> My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.


I've not seen this one, but we have full time RV friends who have a Jenome Gold something. It is a work horse! And at only 5# is a light weight machine. For the price, I am tempted to order one for me. Not that I need it. I have my old Kenmore that I got for high school graduation, and my Viking 500. I don't sew very often at all, but this Jenome is so light, it would be good to have in the RV for the price of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes in the house but today I ran up to the store without a coat and boy was I glad to get inside quickly. 


thewren said:


> are you still wearing flip flops? --- sam


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I went to Chucky E. Cheese, a pizza and game place, for a birthday party for Aidan who is now4. As I left home I realized I had forgotten my hearing aides. When I got to the party I was so happy they were still home. The place was so crowded and beyond noise. I did enjoy visiting with some friends I haven't seen in awhile. The place was so crowded that they weren't letting people in the door. I called my grandson and he came to the door and they let me in. Needless to say, it is a very popular place. A good place for a kid's birthday party.
I stopped at JoAnn's on the way home. I forced myself to stay out of the yarn but I did get some fabric to make bags.
I haven't been in a fabric store in several months so if felt good. 
I need to get the kitchen picked up so I need to get busy. Have a great night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They really were good. Just about everyone took some home and newet SIL had 2 and I was bagging up the remaining 4-6 when I saw him eyeing them. I asked if he wanted to take all of them and he was so excited and took them. I had to promise Brantley I would make some more tomorrow. LOL



thewren said:


> those are some good looking rolls gwen - how did they taste? warm with lots of butter and strawberry jam - oh yeah! --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! And what about all the other dogs? They would appreciate some too.


pacer said:


> Looks so inviting. Matthew would love to help you eat those rolls. Of course, he would be feeding half of them to Sydney when you are not watching.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just like the blue (or was it purple) one I really like this design of varying size stripes. So pretty.


gagesmom said:


> Gage said he understands why no one could make it today. As the wind has gotten worse he has asked if we will get a tornado?! I assured him I don't think we will. Also he said to me I am glad Grandma didn't drive here, I wouldn't want her getting in an accident. Sweet heart, always thinking of others.
> 
> Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. His eyes were as large as saucers when I told him Happy Birthday from everyone here and where they lived. He said....Holy cow I got hugs and birthday wishes from all over the world. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link and info about sundogs. Had never heard of them and they are beautiful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, April. Welcome to the group.
> Looks like it's pretty warm in your area for January.
> We had amazing sun dogs a few days ago, I wanted to take a photo but didn't have my camera with me. I've never seen them so bright.
> For those not familiar with them.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just think you and Betty should come here next summer or fall and can make baskets out on my deck (especially if Brantley has finished screening it in.) We could even dye some yarn and then sit and knit. You can park yur RV in the back yard and Betty and Jim could have the spare bedroom. Anyone else willhave to pitch a ten or sty at a hotel.....oh wait....i Hannah goes to Spain for her study abroad we can use her room for someone to stay in too! See, I have it all planned out for us!



tami_ohio said:


> Betty, if you have to buy the kitty litter while Jim can't, even if it is more expensive, buy 2 smaller containers, instead of hurting yourself!
> 
> As for teaching the baskets at KAP, it is not practical. It would take all day, and be very messy. The room we have is carpeted, and we would be using a lot of water to keep the reeds wet. Besides all the trimmings and scraps that are always found on the floor after I am finished! If we had a room with a tiled or wood floor, I would think about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had no idea! What a interesting bit of trivia. Just shared it with DD and her BF. Everyone has gone home and DH has gone to bed. We had such a good time and the girls all helped me up any left over food. Then they all got to see the soap. I have to laugh as someone here asked what I was going to do with all the soap I'd been making. Let me just say quite a lot was taken away tonight and many requests for more. Also the girls raved about the body butters I made and gave them for Christmas and have made requests for some other fragrances. Made me feel really good that they all enjoyed them. Even the men that got either beard balm, beard oil or shaving cream were talking about how great it was. The newest SIL said he couldn't decide which beard product he liked the best because they smelled so good.


Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was young rape was grown as a pasture crop for cattle but it has now been hybridized to produce more oilseeds & is a very profitable crop to grow.
> I don't think people wanted to use " rapeseed oil" The name was changed in the 70s


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just think you and Betty should come here next summer or fall and can make baskets out on my deck (especially if Brantley has finished screening it in.) We could even dye some yarn and then sit and knit. You can park yur RV in the back yard and Betty and Jim could have the spare bedroom. Anyone else willhave to pitch a ten or sty at a hotel.....oh wait....i Hannah goes to Spain for her study abroad we can use her room for someone to stay in too! See, I have it all planned out for us!


Great idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder if you can get different feet to use with it. I love my 1/4" foot for piecing blocks.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
> http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-portable-sewing-machine--mystical-mint/14028229.html#tab5
> 
> My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.
> For some reason they won't ship it to Canada direct


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am really "happy tired" tonight so I'm going to call it a night shortly. Hannah starts the new semester tomorrow and DH will be back at the saw mill making tables. I've got to get a picture of them from him to show you. OMG they are beyond gorgeous. Gotta brag on him; he really does outstanding work.

Goodnight from me....TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> you are very welcome oneapril - and we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people stop by and we invite you back as often as you can make it - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> What a great shot. Are those eopel your DD and friend? or two other people having fun?


Thanks for the welcome. That is my DD and her boyfriend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, April. Welcome to the group.
> Looks like it's pretty warm in your area for January.
> We had amazing sun dogs a few days ago, I wanted to take a photo but didn't have my camera with me. I've never seen them so bright.
> 
> My husbands grandmothers family originated from Intercourse(I know, can't believe they named a town that :roll: ) Pennsilvania. We've never been there but some of his relatives have.


Thanks for the welcome, Bonnie! That is really amazing that your DH had family here. Our ancestors would blush if they knew how the names of their little country villages changed meaning over time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - i love the blacklist - also madame secretary which was on tonight. the new code black is coming up and heidi and i are both waiting on that one and the new criminal minds. i also watch survivor. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, Look who the cats drug in! Boy the blacklist is getting good isnt it? We watch all the cop/mystery shows, all the medical shows, and of coars reality shows. Love the Voice, Dancing with the Stars, Amazing Race, and Survivor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Bonnie! That is really amazing that your DH had family here. Our ancestors would blush if they knew how the names of their little country villages changed meaning over time!


I didn't realize that was so close to you. Quite amazing.
His grandma was Mennonite, they moved to Ontario & she was visiting other relatives in Regina & met grandpa


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.

I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D

I just got this in my email thought I would feed the pattern collecting addiction :lol: Some cute ones

http://intheloopknitting.com/dog-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=fd17e75dc3-Baby_Blankets_Dogs_Stars_1_10_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-fd17e75dc3-177196945


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued healing energy to surround your sister and get her back in the pink real quick. blessings to anne - she certainly walks the walk. --- sam



martina said:


> I phoned at about 10 pm. Her voice is back intermittently and she is having a lot of trouble with the anti embolism stockings as it seems they sure too tight. I've told her to let them know about both of these problems tomorrow at the clinic. Fortunately Anne is going with her and will be able to speak up for her. Thanks so much for caring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi's new sewing machine is a janome and she loves it. has had to trouble with it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
> http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-portable-sewing-machine--mystical-mint/14028229.html#tab5
> 
> My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.
> For some reason they won't ship it to Canada direct


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got that one too bonnie - think i will try at least one. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if any of you have seen this sewing machine in your travels?
> http://www.joann.com/janome-derby-portable-sewing-machine--mystical-mint/14028229.html#tab5
> 
> My machine is so heavy to drag to quilting & you really only need straight stitching & reverse for joining blocks. I thought this might be an option. I don't think banging my good machine around is very good for it & I know it's not good for my shoulder. My friends daughter lives in Minot & I could have it sent to her should I decide to buy it & they could bring it when they come at Easter. But if it's a hunk of junk returning it would be a problem. Most of the reviews seem OK & when GD is a little older she could use it safely.
> For some reason they won't ship it to Canada direct


Looks similiar to my machine in that it is a basic machine. Be great for joining panel pieces and be light to carry. Certainly better than stuffing an expensive machine if it gets dropped. Some places in US won't ship to Australia either. Do know why as UPS tends to fairly cheap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


We should mention this to Daralene, because of the Pug hat- The elderly Roland is a Pug.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
It was with shock that I heard that the world has lost another talented singer.

RIP David Bowie, aged 69, from cancer.

You will be missed, but your legacy will live on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> It was with shock that I heard that the world has lost another talented singer.
> 
> RIP David Bowie, aged 69, from cancer.
> ...


More than just a singer, wasn't on the last broadcast I heard- I'll have to turn the radio on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great idea, I will! Couldn't get to sleep last night so didn't wake until after 11am, so already started my 'unbirthday' with a long lie! :lol:


 :thumbup: I hope you helped yourself to some chocolate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No bright sunshine here but we have got plenty of mud and your 9c was triple what it was here this morning did reach 5c at 1 ish but it dropped back down again now and its forecast to be in the minus numbers in the next few days
> Got to say I've been stuck in the mud a few times 😄It is hard to stay upright


And over here there is no wet, no mud and too much sun today... 38C , tomorrow to be 25c which is nice but then..... a whopping 42c on Wednesday. :shock: 

Margaret will probaly have the big heat tomorrow I gather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, if I saw that I would have a stoke! I freak out when I see baby garter snakes!


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Birthday boy is still asleep . 😴
> 
> While mommy has blown up balloons and hung banners. Baked a cake and wrapped presents.
> 
> Lasagna for an early supper. Supposed to be getting snow today/this afternoon.


Happy Birthday Gage! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And over here there is no wet, no mud and too much sun today... 38C , tomorrow to be 25c which is nice but then..... a whopping 42c on Wednesday. :shock:
> 
> Margaret will probaly have the big heat tomorrow I gather.


The rain stopped yesterday and as far as I can see don't think it's going to start any time soon we've got fog instead but it's clearing away and cold was -3 in the night and right now it's whopping 1c and might reach a high of 3c but at least it's not raining 
I quite like when it's frosty seems to clear the air . Husbands not to keen when I open the windows to let the fresh air in though😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a lovely dinner tonight (cooked by me by the way) of Salmon from Aldi, baked potato and creamy pasta salad (bought). LOL Not much cooking involved... just put the salmon and potato in oven...

And now I am having a biggish bowl of sticky date pudding flavoured icecream.... yum


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it tastes better when someone else makes it too


Always, no matter what it is.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


A day late but Happy Birthday Gage🎂 It looks like you had fun and got some great gifts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've got it! Just join in the conversation and you are part of the group. Welcome!


And welcome oneapril from me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater blocking


Lovely sweater.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, when I win the lottery I'm going to have meals sent from the nearest four star restaurant. My kitchen will contain a kettle for tea, a coffee machine and a small fridge for cold drinks. Think I can fill the rest of the space with craft stuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: i like your style😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be crossing my fingers and toes! Hoping that it is not a throat infection, she really does not need any extra at the moment.


She sure doesn't


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome to our new party goers. The people here are friendly and caring, and fun too.


Ditto


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH just made the first fire in n the wood stove for this winter. Yep....can say it is cold for here; 45 F and suppose to get down to 25 F tonight. Yeah, yeah...not like what some of you have but remember I'm in Georgia!
> 
> Have a turkey in the oven. Made a rub with fresh rosemary and a few other spices that I used. Also have one batch of dinner rolls doing the second rising and another batch of dough in the bread machine. Went to grocery store and picked up some fresh veggies to make a veggie tray, got some onion and some spiinach dip, and chips. Family will be over between 7 and 7:30. House is reasonably clean. Now just relaxing and will do a bit on knitting.


Aren't bread machines great for kneading dough. I do that for bread too and then take it out and put it into bread pans. Get 2 loaves that way too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


Great scarf, nice fire and yummy looking buns


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


Soooo cute when they are sleeping🐶


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


What a bargain


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I noticed all my bulbs are starting to come up . If I was them I would stay under the mud .


My forsythia is budding out too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are some good looking rolls gwen - how did they taste? warm with lots of butter and strawberry jam - oh yeah! --- sam


Oh I think I have to make buns tomorrow now Sam. Have butter and strawberry jam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


Very professional looking rolls. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.

Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often. 

Love Josephine xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, April. Welcome to the group.
> Looks like it's pretty warm in your area for January.
> We had amazing sun dogs a few days ago, I wanted to take a photo but didn't have my camera with me. I've never seen them so bright.
> For those not familiar with them.
> ...


Wow, Bonnie I've never seen anything like those!
It's a small world - my friend spent several years in Lancaster, Pennsylvania and one of the places she talked about was Intercourse.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage said he understands why no one could make it today. As the wind has gotten worse he has asked if we will get a tornado?! I assured him I don't think we will. Also he said to me I am glad Grandma didn't drive here, I wouldn't want her getting in an accident. Sweet heart, always thinking of others.
> 
> Thank you all for Gages birthday wishes. His eyes were as large as saucers when I told him Happy Birthday from everyone here and where they lived. He said....Holy cow I got hugs and birthday wishes from all over the world. ☺


I like how you did the stripes and love the colour.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had terrible difficulty with those stockings- I have very long legs, and they are so uncomfortable when they are cutting in.
> Anne is proving a marvelous friend, I am so glad she will be with your sister tomorrow, it always helps when you have a support person.


I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The day before yesterday (Friday) I had a dandelion on a very short stem blooming in the west-facing front yard. This morning it had gone to seed--all white and slightly puffy looking.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh those gosh darn dandelions😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> True, my son was over to Melfort Sask when he got the puppy. Their town sign is getting lots of bad press & people want it taken down, the slogan of the town is " The Land of Rape ( now called canola ) & Honey ". As those are the 2 biggest crops near there.


I have an old cook book with lots of recipes calling for rapeseed oil.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> continued healing energy to surround your sister and get her back in the pink real quick. blessings to anne - she certainly walks the walk. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> betty - i love the blacklist - also madame secretary which was on tonight. the new code black is coming up and heidi and i are both waiting on that one and the new criminal minds. i also watch survivor. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


There are some cute patterns there Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had a lovely dinner tonight (cooked by me by the way) of Salmon from Aldi, baked potato and creamy pasta salad (bought). LOL Not much cooking involved... just put the salmon and potato in oven...
> 
> And now I am having a biggish bowl of sticky date pudding flavoured icecream.... yum


Mmmmm all sounds good.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And welcome oneapril from me too.


And me.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi All
Went over to DS's for his 50th birthday on Sunday. I managed to finish thev1898 hat for him and he loves it. Fit him perfectly and now he wants one with a little brim so am going to try and make one for him.
Also made him a baked rice pudding. His favourite. 
That 1898 hat pattern is so nice. Love how it is constructed. Always learning something new these days&#128522;
Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least he's figured out it's better to sleep on that to eat.


RE Sydney..... LOL Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


Good bargain! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> My forsythia is budding out too.


Will have to look at mine it's in my back garden and I haven't been out there for a while as its all flooded with water will be amazed if many of my plants and bulbs come back up . Thinking the water would have gotten to them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I agree- I wonder what Packer would think if someone attacked the security guards for doing there job? Which from what I can tell is exactly what happened. If you own as much as he does how can you expect your employees to know you? Mind you He is th epapaers enough for him to think anyone should recognise him- but I wouldn't. I could meet our PM and likely not know who it was. Mind you currently I can't even rememebr his name! Lets hope I don't get a bump on the head soon as that is one of the first questiosn asked. I can remember the last four but not the current ones name. As soon as I hear it I will know. But do know that he is much more popular than Tony Abbott the last one. Mind you that wasn't hard.
> I looked it up! Malcolm Turnbull. Don't know why htis guys name won't stick in my head- maybe becuase I am so sick of changing them so often I've stopped taking any notice.


Yep. I think they need to change that question coz we change Prime Ministers too often lately.... Wasnt it 4 in three years? :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We found an unopened juicer in the cupboard the other day (likely a present as we would not have bought it. If I was to do juice then I would want to include all the fruit not just the juice so we will never use it. Or buy the juice- and likely cheaper than buying the fruit and wasting half of it.


I have one of those nutri mixer thingies... mine is a george foreman one and it was only about $40 you can put the whole fruit, cereal, yoghurt whatever you like. Give a whizz for about 20 seconds and its ready to drink. I really like it. The stuff goes into the drink bottle and the blade attaches and then you attach it to the machine. When finished take blade off, put on lid... ready to go.  I like to put a banana, 1 wheat bix, some yoghurt, about a TBSN honey and some milk.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to look at mine it's in my back garden and I haven't been out there for a while as its all flooded with water will be amazed if many of my plants and bulbs come back up . Thinking the water would have gotten to them


My forsythia is still quite dormant so maybe it will flower at the right time. All the daffodils at the end of my road which were out well before Christmas are now dying off. I think spring will be very green after all this rain but no flowers as they will all be over or will have been killed off by late frost.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> My forsythia is still quite dormant so maybe it will flower at the right time. All the daffodils at the end of my road which were out well before Christmas are now dying off. I think spring will be very green after all this rain but no flowers as they will all be over or will have been killed off by late frost.


It's definitely frosty here this morning . I have all bulbs in my front garden and it's nice to see them change as the winter changes to spring but I can't see any sight of snowdrops yet and they are usually in flower by the end of Jan/ beginning of Feb


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the link and info about sundogs. Had never heard of them and they are beautiful.


Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Jackie.... Great to hear that she is doing better. And I have bookmarked those patterns. One of these days I will actually make a stuffed toy...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> It was with shock that I heard that the world has lost another talented singer.
> 
> RIP David Bowie, aged 69, from cancer.
> ...


Yes, very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Its still pretty hot here at 10.30pm but I am going to bed anyway. Hope I can sleep. 

Sam..... it must be your bedtime now LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to all the new people around the table...I look forward to getting to know you better. Right now, though, I'm in the middle of a big consulting project so am a little short on time. Big week this week with employees getting their first paychecks of the year and new system as well as new benefits and deductions. We've been pretty thorough about diligently checking everything, but Murphy's law usually comes in to play and messes up something! 

It's 0F degrees here this morning so I have to really bundle up to go out.

Love to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!! 

Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


Not caught up but thinking these are the support stockings and see where you, DH, and Julie had trouble. Thanks for the warning. That is a lot of money. So sorry you had trouble.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, that is too funny about the town sign, but yes, with seed left off of it, best they changed it to Canola and Honey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I downloaded the pug beanie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


Pantyhose anything are a non-starter for me, these days! The waist elastic ends up very quickly embarrassingly low, and the legs just don't make it. I've been told to go to a shop in Papakura, that does prostheses and things, but assumed anything would have that sort of price range, consequently I've not bothered yet. I did not try to explain to the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hi All
> Went over to DS's for his 50th birthday on Sunday. I managed to finish thev1898 hat for him and he loves it. Fit him perfectly and now he wants one with a little brim so am going to try and make one for him.
> Also made him a baked rice pudding. His favourite.
> That 1898 hat pattern is so nice. Love how it is constructed. Always learning something new these days😊
> Hugs to all.


And hugs for you, Mags. Happy Belated to DS- can't avoid one's own advancing years when the kids reach such milestones- I have a new friend whose oldest just had her 60th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to look at mine it's in my back garden and I haven't been out there for a while as its all flooded with water will be amazed if many of my plants and bulbs come back up . Thinking the water would have gotten to them


So the flooding has reached you! Sorry to hear that. Inevitably some plants won't survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Congratulations, it must be a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I downloaded the pug beanie. :thumbup:


I was hoping you would find it- as Roland's Grandma!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Cashmeregma, congratulations on that weight loss. You must have been working very hard to achieve that. I'm glad you kept some of your old clothes but I really think a shopping trip to treat yourself to something new is in order! You deserve it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene good on you. Your determination has worked&#128077;

I was just on ffacebook a bit ago checking for bus and school cancelations. 

I was complete stunned to see that David Bowie has passed away. As my friend wrote he sang the anthems of our childhood. Whether he was singing or acting he was always a part of my life. So sad right now &#128546;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene good on you. Your determination has worked👍
> 
> I was just on ffacebook a bit ago checking for bus and school cancelations.
> 
> I was complete stunned to see that David Bowie has passed away. As my friend wrote he sang the anthems of our childhood. Whether he was singing or acting he was always a part of my life. So sad right now 😢


And he is the same age as me- almost as bad as losing Jim Hendrix. (all those years ago)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking on Jackie and letting us know she is ok. Cute patterns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was young rape was grown as a pasture crop for cattle but it has now been hybridized to produce more oilseeds & is a very profitable crop to grow.
> I don't think people wanted to use " rapeseed oil" The name was changed in the 70s


That makes sense- wonder they haven't changed the name fo the town Intercourse for the meaning it has today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.
> 
> Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
> I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often.
> ...


Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the 'inner child' still in all of us! Try moving the cursor about, thanks to mjs!

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


I get unimaginable pain in my legs from them and couldn't get them on myself now even if I had to. Last Tim I had any on was for surgery in 1999. I could not stand them on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And over here there is no wet, no mud and too much sun today... 38C , tomorrow to be 25c which is nice but then..... a whopping 42c on Wednesday. :shock:
> 
> Margaret will probaly have the big heat tomorrow I gather.


Monday which was only meant to be 34 reached 37. But while high 30s no 40s forcast which is nice. As to mud- what is that?

Talking of temperatures the current trend is for Temeprature blankets- each day knit or crochet a row in a colour determined by the weather. I was looking at a link on our Handknitters Guild facebook page and they had a link to one for Australian temperatures (and the colours from Bendigo yarns as well). Thought it was interesting but answering a topic on KP tonight I suddenly thought what fun it might for Elizabeth in the future to have one started on her birth day so it is for the first year of her life. And if I like it for signifcant years after that. But too many will maybe get boring as the colours will all be the same- just the prortions and orders that will be different.
Need to think about it- I'm meant to be using up yarn not buying more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to all the new people around the table...I look forward to getting to know you better. Right now, though, I'm in the middle of a big consulting project so am a little short on time. Big week this week with employees getting their first paychecks of the year and new system as well as new benefits and deductions. We've been pretty thorough about diligently checking everything, but Murphy's law usually comes in to play and messes up something!
> 
> It's 0F degrees here this morning so I have to really bundle up to go out.
> 
> Love to all.


Hope there is very little of Murphy's law this week for you to deal with. Bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Glad your DH made it home safely. Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I have an old cook book with lots of recipes calling for rapeseed oil.


ANd now (if you didn't already know) you know what they are talking about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have one of those nutri mixer thingies... mine is a george foreman one and it was only about $40 you can put the whole fruit, cereal, yoghurt whatever you like. Give a whizz for about 20 seconds and its ready to drink. I really like it. The stuff goes into the drink bottle and the blade attaches and then you attach it to the machine. When finished take blade off, put on lid... ready to go.  I like to put a banana, 1 wheat bix, some yoghurt, about a TBSN honey and some milk.


If it had been one of those I woudl have thought of using it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it is almost 1.45am here and I have managed to catch up with KP!
David is here tonight. He is sleeping in the lounge as no space is big enough for two mattresses. But this means that I can't go and get a drink or anything. Which is maybe good as otherwise I would be getting something ot eat as well. In contrast to Daralene who has done so well with losing weight I am going the opposite way.
Might just knit and read for a while and then try sleeping. What is good about this arrangement is that the computer and me are int the same room.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So the flooding has reached you! Sorry to hear that. Inevitably some plants won't survive.


It was mainly the flower beds that turned into muddy water puddles and filled up to about 6 inches of water to begin with then as the ground got to saturated the lawn also turned into a big puddle , have to wear wellies if I want to go out there . No rain today so far fingers crossed it will stay like this for a while .


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Congratulations on your hard work--slow and steady wins! I know from experience how one can feel better as a result; for me, keeping it off connects directly to that--I can tell when I have gained more than a couple pounds because I start to feel sluggish/different, and that motivates me to stop it in its tracks. Exercise will help your energy level, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was mainly the flower beds that turned into muddy water puddles and filled up to about 6 inches of water to begin with then as the ground got to saturated the lawn also turned into a big puddle , have to wear wellies if I want to go out there . No rain today so far fingers crossed it will stay like this for a while .


Hoping so, for you, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> They really were good. Just about everyone took some home and newet SIL had 2 and I was bagging up the remaining 4-6 when I saw him eyeing them. I asked if he wanted to take all of them and he was so excited and took them. I had to promise Brantley I would make some more tomorrow. LOL


I've never made bread or bun s well not since I was in school . MIL used to always make her own and wanted to teach me I declined nicely just used to eat hers instead . She loved to bake and her favourite grandchild was my oldest so all the cakes , pies and bread would be sent home with him and his dad . I did learn to make pies . I can make lovely pastry but when it comes to rolling it out I'm useless it cracks round the edges . So I'm good at making smaller pies


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! And what about all the other dogs? They would appreciate some too.


You would have to cook two turkeys


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am really "happy tired" tonight so I'm going to call it a night shortly. Hannah starts the new semester tomorrow and DH will be back at the saw mill making tables. I've got to get a picture of them from him to show you. OMG they are beyond gorgeous. Gotta brag on him; he really does outstanding work.
> 
> Goodnight from me....TTYL


Glad you are happy tired Gwen and I will look forward to seeing pictures of the tables your husband has made


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was young rape was grown as a pasture crop for cattle but it has now been hybridized to produce more oilseeds & is a very profitable crop to grow.
> I don't think people wanted to use " rapeseed oil" The name was changed in the 70s


It's called rapeseed oil here I still see it in the shops and there are fields upon fields of it grown round here , the yellow looks pretty from a distance but an absolute nightmare for me if I'm close up .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Looks similiar to my machine in that it is a basic machine. Be great for joining panel pieces and be light to carry. Certainly better than stuffing an expensive machine if it gets dropped. Some places in US won't ship to Australia either. Do know why as UPS tends to fairly cheap.


UPS is just about useless here, only comes to Saskatoon( 160 miles away) & then they have to transfer it to a bus which only comes 3 times a week. Places think they are doing you a favor sending something by UPS & here that makes it take twice as long as other methods.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Today I went to Chucky E. Cheese, a pizza and game place, for a birthday party for Aidan who is now4. As I left home I realized I had forgotten my hearing aides. When I got to the party I was so happy they were still home. The place was so crowded and beyond noise. I did enjoy visiting with some friends I haven't seen in awhile. The place was so crowded that they weren't letting people in the door. I called my grandson and he came to the door and they let me in. Needless to say, it is a very popular place. A good place for a kid's birthday party.
> I stopped at JoAnn's on the way home. I forced myself to stay out of the yarn but I did get some fabric to make bags.
> I haven't been in a fabric store in several months so if felt good.
> I need to get the kitchen picked up so I need to get busy. Have a great night.


 I remember places like that from when youngest used to go to parties always wished I had ear plugs as there was always some child with a high pitched scream


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Daralene. Those are fantastic results. Wish I could say the same; it's going so slowly for me, but then that's my goal...to change habits to the point where it's a new lifestyle and weight loss and everything else are by-products.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> UPS is just about useless here, only comes to Saskatoon( 160 miles away) & then they have to transfer it to a bus which only comes 3 times a week. Places think they are doing you a favor sending something by UPS & here that makes it take twice as long as other methods.


And here they are handing off a lot to the postal service, which seems to take longer as well. I don't understand how that all works.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, as usual, you have given us a lot of "food" for thought. Thanks. And, ladies, your summaries are always so helpful. Thanks to all of you.

Mel - I didn't see if you got the results of your scan. I see you still have flying fingers. Have your hats found homes? So glad to see that Gage enjoyed his birthday...a belated Happy Birthday from me.

Gwennie - wish I could have sent you a piece of carrot cake. It was delicious. Sent half of it home with my SIL. I see that you are making soap. Is this a new hobby for you or have you been doing it for sometime? So glad you found your ring. I thought at first that you might have lost it in one of your soaps.

Darowil - Gorgeous New Year's photos. Wonderful knitting. I love the little shrug. You mentioned that your insurance companies dictate the types of meds. My brother's insurance co in Phoenix dictates the particular doctors they can use. You go to a doctor/specialist with whom you are comfortable and trust and then learn that you must give them up and go to someone you don't like. I find that ridiculous.

Bonnie - love your story about the bait in the fridge. Very familiar to me as this was my DH's thing too. I didn't care for it much. I think your anemone hat is fantastic. You should make one for your DH in a "wormy" colour. :lol: :lol: 

NanaCaren - I think your writing desk is lovely. I have a soft spot in my heart for this kind of furniture.

Betty - So glad you were able to stop payment to the scammers. They can sound so believable and sincere.

Rookie - It must be so difficult working with our Canadian tax laws. We have taxes upon taxes so I'm not surprised that it's confusing.

Pearl2diva - I'm glad you received good news.

Julie - I think your Uhura shawl is lovely but I see that you are having some difficulty with it. I hope you get it sorted.

Martina - good news that your sister is out of hospital but am sorry that she's having trouble with her voice. Sure hope the doctor can do something for her.

Now, back to reading some more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


Nice scarf and yummy looking rolls. Your fire looks so inviting. I could use it today. It's really cold here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And here they are handing off a lot to the postal service, which seems to take longer as well. I don't understand how that all works.


The cost for a normal letter went up from 70c to $1 on the first January and it will now take longer to arrive. So we now get poorer service for more money. But becuase of the decreased amount of letters posted the postal service is running at a huge lose- and even this change won't bring in a profit. And of course as a result even less people will post letters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! 20 pounds is a big loss, you must be very didicated to your diet & so close to Christmas, too. Congratulations.

Great that your DH saw former students who are doing so well.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Central PA has had very unusual weather...50's when it should be cold and snowy. Today it has been raining, with the sun shining and mid 50's. My daughter and her boyfriend captured this rainbow a few minutes ago!


Welcome to the TeaParty. That is a lovely photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Darowil - Gorgeous New Year's photos. Wonderful knitting. I love the little shrug. You mentioned that your insurance companies dictate the types of meds. My brother's insurance co in Phoenix dictates the particular doctors they can use. You go to a doctor/specialist with whom you are comfortable and trust and then learn that you must give them up and go to someone you don't like. I find that ridiculous.
> 
> .


No I was amazed that an insurance company had this power. 
Not in the cotrol of insurance companies at all here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The cost for a normal letter went up from 70c to $1 on the first January and it will now take longer to arrive. So we now get poorer service for more money. But becuase of the decreased amount of letters posted the postal service is running at a huge lose- and even this change won't bring in a profit. And of course as a result even less people will post letters.


Rates are going up here (next week, the 17th, I think) as well. From the amount of junk I get, it surely doesn't seem there is less mail now, but I suppose actual correspondence from people has declined with the event of email and other electronic communication.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rates are going up here (next week, the 17th, I think) as well. From the amount of junk I get, it surely doesn't seem there is less mail now, but I suppose actual correspondence from people has declined with the event of email and other electronic communication.


And how many of us pay bills via the post these days- and many bills come electronically as well so a huge drop there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's called rapeseed oil here I still see it in the shops and there are fields upon fields of it grown round here , the yellow looks pretty from a distance but an absolute nightmare for me if I'm close up .


Yes, really raises heck with my sinuses, I have a headache soon as I drive by a field in flower. It's really bad when the field next to the house is planted with it. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, as usual, you have given us a lot of "food" for thought. Thanks. And, ladies, your summaries are always so helpful. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Mel - I didn't see if you got the results of your scan. I see you still have flying fingers. Have your hats found homes? So glad to see that Gage enjoyed his birthday...a belated Happy Birthday from me.
> 
> ...


I am trying to get to grips with using a chart for lace- the pattern has 'lightening flashes' through chart 2 which I did not follow, because it had printed up so tiny- I used the written instructions for that. But found I was going badly astray with the written at the edging. It is a matter of learning how best to read and mark the chart- I am putting my magnetic strip above the row I am knitting, and that seems to work for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I was amazed that an insurance company had this power.
> Not in the cotrol of insurance companies at all here.


Nor here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The cost for a normal letter went up from 70c to $1 on the first January and it will now take longer to arrive. So we now get poorer service for more money. But becuase of the decreased amount of letters posted the postal service is running at a huge lose- and even this change won't bring in a profit. And of course as a result even less people will post letters.


We have been paying $1 for letters for a couple of years now & there is talk of them closing & privatizing some small-town post offices. There has also been talk of delivery being cut to 3 days a week from 5. We used to have 6 day delivery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I remembered to post this latest up-date from Earth Sky News about the El NIno weather patterns- I found it interesting reading.

http://earthsky.org/earth/what-north-america-can-expect-from-el-nino?utm_sou

Being as we are in the Pacific- and with a category 4 heading our way, but they expect it wil down-grade to a Tropical Low by the time it affects us. Fortunately for Vanuatu it past to the south of them, unlike Cyclone Pam, last year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been paying $1 for letters for a couple of years now & there is talk of them closing & privatizing some small-town post offices. There has also been talk of delivery being cut to 3 days a week from 5. We used to have 6 day delivery.


They seem to be following what we have done, with that proposal, Bonnie, I have mail I know was posted for Christmas from Britain, that still has not turned up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to get to grips with using a chart for lace- the pattern has 'lightening flashes' through chart 2 which I did not follow, because it had printed up so tiny- I used the written instructions for that. But found I was going badly astray with the written at the edging. It is a matter of learning how best to read and mark the chart- I am putting my magnetic strip above the row I am knitting, and that seems to work for me.


The marker above the row is best as you can see how it should fit with the row before it. Helps pick up mistakes quickly.
I sometimes use a chart and authorities the written pattern- even when both are there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The marker above the row is best as you can see how it should fit with the row before it. Helps pick up mistakes quickly.
> I sometimes use a chart and authorities the written pattern- even when both are there


I have found it good having both to refer to! Definitely the marker ABOVE the row one is working!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> You mentioned that your insurance companies dictate the types of meds. My brother's insurance co in Phoenix dictates the particular doctors they can use. You go to a doctor/specialist with whom you are comfortable and trust and then learn that you must give them up and go to someone you don't like. I find that ridiculous.


Doctors are removed from the list of ''acceptable'' providers here in the US if they refuse to accept what the insurer pays for reimbursements for services rendered.. If the doctor is on the acceptable list of providers, he or she agrees to accept the contracted payment from the insurer and whatever more that the insurer has stated to the insured as the co-pay amount. The doctor cannot tell the patient later that more money is still due for the services given.

That is why some find that they must pay more out of pocket to a familiar physician or find one who is has agreed to accept the agreed upon fee.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is how Sydney is spending the afternoon. Such the life.


He looks so comfy :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been paying $1 for letters for a couple of years now & there is talk of them closing & privatizing some small-town post offices. There has also been talk of delivery being cut to 3 days a week from 5. We used to have 6 day delivery.


We have had 5 days for a long time- even as a child it was 5 days (I think I remebr them dropping Saturday deliveries). And while they did think of changing it to 3 they haven't done. But it actually makes sense to me- rarley do you need a letter the enxt day so rahter than having hte posties wandering the streets 5 days why not 3 so you need less posties. I wouldn't think the number of letters delievered would make a huge difference to the time it takes to do a round. If you had a significant decreased number of houses to drop mail into it might- but you still need to cover the same area. But 1 or 10 to the same place wouldnt make much difference at all.

I must shut down and take a few steps to my bed. Read for a while and then try sleeping again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us kow abut Jackie. Good news is always welcomed.

Love the dog patterns, especially the pug beanie. We used dto have pugs and that hat was just adorable.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great that your get together went so well. Also nice that all your lotions & soaps were so popular. It's always nice when things you make are appreciated.
> 
> I was wondering if Jackie( Bubba Love) was sick again since we hadn't heard from her for a long time so I sent her a PM. She replied & sad she has had company so it's good she is well. She is now taking her cancer meds at night & doing better with them :-D
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


Nice looking rug. Makes me think of an Indian pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now all you need to do is become a doula and you can be just like stephanie Pearl McPhee. --- sam


What's a doula?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One is not amused :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine bloomed a few weeks ago. Hope it survives the cold we are starting to get now.


mags7 said:


> My forsythia is budding out too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you madam...LOL....it was so funny when SIL eve took a picture of them and sent it to his mother. LOL.


sugarsugar said:


> Very professional looking rolls. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you madam...LOL....it was so funny when SIL eve took a picture of them and sent it to his mother. LOL.


They did look good, Gwen, and the proof was obviously 'in the eating'!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Heather for getting in touch with Josephine. I had wondered wht happened to her. Sorry to hear how the arthritis is affeting her upper back/spine. I can so relate though as I've said before the Orencia is heping. I will admit I overdid yesterday getting ready for the family get together and was in quite a bit of pain last night but feel okay today.


busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.
> 
> Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
> I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Doctors are removed from the list of ''acceptable'' providers here in the US if they refuse to accept what the insurer pays for reimbursements for services rendered.. If the doctor is on the acceptable list of providers, he or she agrees to accept the contracted payment from the insurer and whatever more that the insurer has stated to the insured as the co-pay amount. The doctor cannot tell the patient later that more money is still due for the services given.
> 
> That is why some find that they must pay more out of pocket to a familiar physician or find one who is has agreed to accept the agreed upon fee.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds similar to our preferred provider for dentists, physios etc.
And our doctors are given a set amount by the government per patient visit and visit type but the doctors can charge as much as they want above this. And this differecne can be significant. I don't like paying how much I do to see my doctor and think of changing at times but then I am reminded that she is good so keep going.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief that is another example of medical necessities costig way more than they should. I had to wear the compression socks after knees were replaced and they were the devil to put on. Thank goodness I don't have to wear them now.


mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Heather for getting in touch with Josephine. I had wondered what happened to her. Sorry to hear how the arthritis is affecting her upper back/spine. I can so relate though as I've said before the Orencia is helping. I will admit I overdid yesterday getting ready for the family get together and was in quite a bit of pain last night but feel okay today.


Glad to hear you feel better today, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound good.


sugarsugar said:


> I have one of those nutri mixer thingies... mine is a george foreman one and it was only about $40 you can put the whole fruit, cereal, yoghurt whatever you like. Give a whizz for about 20 seconds and its ready to drink. I really like it. The stuff goes into the drink bottle and the blade attaches and then you attach it to the machine. When finished take blade off, put on lid... ready to go.  I like to put a banana, 1 wheat bix, some yoghurt, about a TBSN honey and some milk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the weight loss! As small as you are I know that much of a loss really is noticeable whee as as big as I am I'm more aware of such a loss than anyone else is. What really matters though is how it makes you feel both physically and mentally. Good job!


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome. I have always loved kaleidoskopse.



Lurker 2 said:


> For the 'inner child' still in all of us! Try moving the cursor about, thanks to mjs!
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome. I have always loved kaleidoskopse.


 :thumbup:

plus this, in relation to an earlier comment or few.(from facebook, via my friend Ruth, in Glasgow {the real Glasgow, not Canada!})


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz I used to make soaps years ago and sold them wholesale to a few local stores but they were either handmilled or melt & pour soaps. I am now making hot process soaps that require using lye. Absolutely love doing it. So to answer your initial question it is both an old hobby and a new hobby. 


budasha said:


> Sam, as usual, you have given us a lot of "food" for thought. Thanks. And, ladies, your summaries are always so helpful. Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Mel - I didn't see if you got the results of your scan. I see you still have flying fingers. Have your hats found homes? So glad to see that Gage enjoyed his birthday...a belated Happy Birthday from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> plus this, in relation to an earlier comment or few.(from facebook, via my friend Ruth, in Glasgow {the real Glasgow, not Canada!})


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true. I keep getting asked if I want to "go paperless" and receive certain bills elcectronicly but will not do it. I keep thinking what if my computer broke. How would I get my bill then.


darowil said:


> And how many of us pay bills via the post these days- and many bills come electronically as well so a huge drop there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> What's a doula?


A birthing coach, I think is the alternate name


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember someone posting a picture last year I think it was of a field of canola near their home (may have been you). It looked beautiful but I can just imagine how it could affect someone with allergies.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, really raises heck with my sinuses, I have a headache soon as I drive by a field in flower. It's really bad when the field next to the house is planted with it. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true. I keep getting asked if I want to "go paperless" and receive certain bills elcectronicly but will not do it. I keep thinking what if my computer broke. How would I get my bill then.


Gwen!!!!!!!!!! What about the poor old trees that get cut down to make your paper.
p.s., this is why I have a landline- so if I were ever computerless, I could ring the companies and let them know I need to go back to mailed out bills!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


 Well done Daralene that's a fantastic amount to lose and yes you can definitely do it 
Im glad your husband is safely home and that he had a great time ,must be satisfying to see students he taught now teaching and performing themselves


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL love this Julie. I'm going to print it out and hang it in the kitchen.


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> plus this, in relation to an earlier comment or few.(from facebook, via my friend Ruth, in Glasgow {the real Glasgow, not Canada!})


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Julie. I want a hard copy.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen!!!!!!!!!! What about the poor old trees that get cut down to make your paper.
> p.s., this is why I have a landline- so if I were ever computerless, I could ring the companies and let them know I need to go back to mailed out bills!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here we don't pay for seeing any doctor & can request a certain specialist BUT if they are well known to be very good, there may be a significant wait to get an appointment. 
When DS2 wrecked his knee playing badminton in grade 12,in March, we were refereed to emergency to the orthopaedic surgeon on call in Saskatoon, a very well known, good one. At first he said it would be months before surgery could be done. I told him DS was enrolled in NAIT for the next semester & there is a no- absence policy so could it be arranged for his Christmas break. He said he'd see what he could do for us. The next day we got a call to be there the day after as they had a cancellation. Needless to say we were very impressed with the service. I was asked who I knew to get that done! We were very grateful to him.

I have changed dentists from my original one as he wanted double what my insurance plan paid. The one we have now charges only a couple of $$ more than the plan pays, quite a difference.

Heather, thanks for the news on Josephine, too bad she is having so much arthritis trouble.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gotta go make some dough for more rolls. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL love this Julie. I'm going to print it out and hang it in the kitchen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I should print it up, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Julie. I want a hard copy.


Fair enough! (I was pulling your leg!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember someone posting a picture last year I think it was of a field of canola near their home (may have been you). It looked beautiful but I can just imagine how it could affect someone with allergies.


Yes, it was me. It's really something to fly over Saskatchewan in summer, great fields of yellow canola & a few of beautiful blue flax, so pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Monday which was only meant to be 34 reached 37. But while high 30s no 40s forcast which is nice. As to mud- what is that?
> 
> Talking of temperatures the current trend is for Temeprature blankets- each day knit or crochet a row in a colour determined by the weather. I was looking at a link on our Handknitters Guild facebook page and they had a link to one for Australian temperatures (and the colours from Bendigo yarns as well). Thought it was interesting but answering a topic on KP tonight I suddenly thought what fun it might for Elizabeth in the future to have one started on her birth day so it is for the first year of her life. And if I like it for signifcant years after that. But too many will maybe get boring as the colours will all be the same- just the prortions and orders that will be different.
> Need to think about it- I'm meant to be using up yarn not buying more!


 Do you want some mud Margaret I have plenty although it's way past mud in the flower beds it's more like dirty grainy slime 
I m thinking of a foot print afghan if I ever have a grandchild . I was thinking footprints when they are born and transferred to graph paper and then at regular intervals maybe knit in square s and then put together


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was me. It's really something to fly over Saskatchewan in summer, great fields of yellow canola & a few of beautiful blue flax, so pretty.


The contrast must be lovely, Bonnie! Perhaps I should try to google some photos, at some point.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you want some mud Margaret I have plenty although it's way past mud in the flower beds it's more like dirty grainy slime
> I m thinking of a foot print afghan if I ever have a grandchild . I was thinking footprints when they are born and transferred to graph paper and then at regular intervals maybe knit in square s and then put together


There is a big mark on one of my door jams, where I suspect a child had reached a significant point. The foot print is a lovely idea, Sonja! Hoping one day, one of your boys may oblige!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gotta go make some dough for more rolls. TTYL


I've got buns & cinnamon buns in the oven, I hope they raise a little more in the oven, I would have waited a bit longer but have to pick GD up from play-school & need them done. I've tried the Amish dinner roll recipe Railyn recommended. I hope they turn out OK but I'm thinking I may have to back to traditional yeast to get good buns. I usually use instant yeast as you can then have buns done in about 2 hrs.

I'm off to the doctor this afternoon about my foot. It's actually quite a bit better but I've tried to stay off it as much as possible (read I was lazy yesterday) but still think I should get it xrayed as something is obviously not quite right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Lovely to have you back with us, Pammie! How are your room-mates? (the furry ones?)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Hi, Pammie, good to hear from you. Are you teaching this term?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you want some mud Margaret I have plenty although it's way past mud in the flower beds it's more like dirty grainy slime
> I m thinking of a foot print afghan if I ever have a grandchild . I was thinking footprints when they are born and transferred to graph paper and then at regular intervals maybe knit in square s and then put together


That's a cute idea


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


Wow - what makes them so expensive?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got buns & cinnamon buns in the oven, I hope they raise a little more in the oven, I would have waited a bit longer but have to pick GD up from play-school & need them done. I've tried the Amish dinner roll recipe Railyn recommended. I hope they turn out OK but I'm thinking I may have to back to traditional yeast to get good buns. I usually use instant yeast as you can then have buns done in about 2 hrs.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor this afternoon about my foot. It's actually quite a bit better but I've tried to stay off it as much as possible (read I was lazy yesterday) but still think I should get it xrayed as something is obviously not quite right.


I am glad you are getting it checked out, Bonnie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Good for you. Just losing a few pounds can give you a lift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene good on you. Your determination has worked👍
> 
> I was just on ffacebook a bit ago checking for bus and school cancelations.
> 
> I was complete stunned to see that David Bowie has passed away. As my friend wrote he sang the anthems of our childhood. Whether he was singing or acting he was always a part of my life. So sad right now 😢


I was thinking about you when I saw all the bus cancellations north of Toronto (in my old territory). It's cold here and I don't want to go out but must. I ordered coffee from Keurig last week and have to pick it up. They came to the house on Friday and left a card. I was home so I don't know what happened. Now I have to go to the local P.O. to pick it up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying. 
Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the 'inner child' still in all of us! Try moving the cursor about, thanks to mjs!
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


My McAfee doesn't want me to go there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to hear she is progressing well. Hope she continues to heal well.



martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping so, for you, too!


We have had the weather warning for severe wind and rain that has been over this area for a few weeks now lifted . It's been replaced with a weather warning for severe cold and wintry weather with a 80% chance of snow . Well at least the mud will freeze


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, really raises heck with my sinuses, I have a headache soon as I drive by a field in flower. It's really bad when the field next to the house is planted with it. :roll:


Oh no I would have to wear a mask . It makes me cough splutter and sneeze but it also blocks up my airways I have real trouble breathing , so I couldn't live that close to it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.

Here's the latest picture of Candy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Doctors are removed from the list of ''acceptable'' providers here in the US if they refuse to accept what the insurer pays for reimbursements for services rendered.. If the doctor is on the acceptable list of providers, he or she agrees to accept the contracted payment from the insurer and whatever more that the insurer has stated to the insured as the co-pay amount. The doctor cannot tell the patient later that more money is still due for the services given.
> 
> That is why some find that they must pay more out of pocket to a familiar physician or find one who is has agreed to accept the agreed upon fee.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Will keep you all three still in my prayers. I am so glad that it was a positive sort of outcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> My McAfee doesn't want me to go there.


I am sorry it has not let you view it- it was a lovely kaleidoscope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have had the weather warning for severe wind and rain that has been over this area for a few weeks now lifted . It's been replaced with a weather warning for severe cold and wintry weather with a 80% chance of snow . Well at least the mud will freeze


And snow would sort of be Mishka's element? And your own?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the blue is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


Which way round, Liz? They are both lovely!
And Hello Candy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have had 5 days for a long time- even as a child it was 5 days (I think I remebr them dropping Saturday deliveries). And while they did think of changing it to 3 they haven't done. But it actually makes sense to me- rarley do you need a letter the enxt day so rahter than having hte posties wandering the streets 5 days why not 3 so you need less posties. I wouldn't think the number of letters delievered would make a huge difference to the time it takes to do a round. If you had a significant decreased number of houses to drop mail into it might- but you still need to cover the same area. But 1 or 10 to the same place wouldnt make much difference at all.
> 
> I must shut down and take a few steps to my bed. Read for a while and then try sleeping again.


Where I lived previously, we had a building that used to be a post office. It was converted to p.o. boxes only. Everyone went there to pick up mail. It was convenient. One stop for the letter carrier too. 
Canada Post then decided that was too expensive and that it would be more convenient and less costly to set up street boxes all over the place and we could pick up our mail there. Didn't matter that these boxes were open to the elements and were often covered in ice. They now had to pay carriers to drive to the various boxes. Next thing they were purchasing new Canada Post vehicles. Don't know how they think this was less expensive. Are we stupid? Sorry for the rant but this still rankles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz I used to make soaps years ago and sold them wholesale to a few local stores but they were either handmilled or melt & pour soaps. I am now making hot process soaps that require using lye. Absolutely love doing it. So to answer your initial question it is both an old hobby and a new hobby.


It's great that you have returned to an old hobby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A birthing coach, I think is the alternate name


Thanks, I'd never heard that term.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Glad your sister didn't have an infection and that everything looks good 
Home and rest is definitely what she needs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness you ladies have been talkative this morning - i should have gotten on sooner. i don't know what joy or tami have but we are enjoying bright sunshine right now - 21° - i can't seem to get warm.

my beard is looking and smelling so good today - used gwen's beard balm on it this morning after my shower - lookin' good. thank you gwen. i smell like geranium bouron, cedarwood and rosemary. i'll try the other one tomorrow - vanilla and patchouli (back to the 60's - lol). really feels nice. used some of the oil on dry beard last week - really smoothed it out. you didn't put a label on it so i don't know what it smells like gwen. thank you muchly.

just spent half an hour trying to get into my online banking - finally after four resets and four new passwords we finally got it to work. now i just need to remember my new password - better get my little black book of passwords out and get it written down before craft strikes.

tired today for some reason - slept good - even went to bed earlier than usual. maybe a nap later. but first i best get busy and get caught up. 

oh - i want to ask ohio joy - are you still taking care of the little granddaughter - i haven't heard you mention her for a while. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to go out and check our pussy willow out by the barn - see if it is blooming - actually - think i will ask gary to look when he goes out to feed the barn cats. lol --- sam



mags7 said:


> My forsythia is budding out too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds sooooo good - dripping with butter and jam - i could make a meal out of that. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Oh I think I have to make buns tomorrow now Sam. Have butter and strawberry jam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do miss her a lot on here. but it sounds as though life as moved on for her. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.
> 
> Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
> I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we don't pay for seeing any doctor & can request a certain specialist BUT if they are well known to be very good, there may be a significant wait to get an appointment.
> When DS2 wrecked his knee playing badminton in grade 12,in March, we were refereed to emergency to the orthopaedic surgeon on call in Saskatoon, a very well known, good one. At first he said it would be months before surgery could be done. I told him DS was enrolled in NAIT for the next semester & there is a no- absence policy so could it be arranged for his Christmas break. He said he'd see what he could do for us. The next day we got a call to be there the day after as they had a cancellation. Needless to say we were very impressed with the service. I was asked who I knew to get that done! We were very grateful to him.
> 
> I have changed dentists from my original one as he wanted double what my insurance plan paid. The one we have now charges only a couple of $$ more than the plan pays, quite a difference.
> ...


Are there any dentists that accept what the insurance plan pays? I haven't come across one yet. I had to pay my endodontist $1000 more than my insurance plan covered. Either the insurance companies don't want to pay what the job is worth or the dentists are overcharging.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you certainly wouldn't want to snag those. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I am supposed to wear those stockings all the time too, the panty hose style. I can't get them on myself and DH can't do it any more either so they don't get put on. Not only that they are $200.00 a pair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


It's nice to see you back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my afghan is my goto television knitting right now. bluebloods and hawaii 50 - it's a very good remake of the one with jack lord. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I love blacklist, code black and criminal minds too. Also the good wife and blue bloods. That is when I get a lot of knitting done. I cannot just sit and watch t.v.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which way round, Liz? They are both lovely!
> And Hello Candy!


sorry about that. Should have reread my post. Red is Flemish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i actually went to bed around one last night - i was sleepy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Its still pretty hot here at 10.30pm but I am going to bed anyway. Hope I can sleep.
> 
> Sam..... it must be your bedtime now LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah daralene - you will be a shadow of yourself when we se you in august. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up. Have to do some work for a change.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather turns fifty in october - can't believe that much time has passed. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And hugs for you, Mags. Happy Belated to DS- can't avoid one's own advancing years when the kids reach such milestones- I have a new friend whose oldest just had her 60th.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Glad to hear your sister is doing well. Glad she got it done before this junior doctor strike tomorrow. I hope when she sees the consultant she will get as good as possible news. I'm sure she will be glad to know what she has to deal with and be able to move on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have had the weather warning for severe wind and rain that has been over this area for a few weeks now lifted . It's been replaced with a weather warning for severe cold and wintry weather with a 80% chance of snow . Well at least the mud will freeze


A brown skating rink - that's different! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought a bunch of forever stamps the first time they came out and am still using them - i don't mail that many letters. i'm not sure what it costs for first class mail here anymore. no where close to what yours it though i am sure. --- sam



darowil said:


> The cost for a normal letter went up from 70c to $1 on the first January and it will now take longer to arrive. So we now get poorer service for more money. But becuase of the decreased amount of letters posted the postal service is running at a huge lose- and even this change won't bring in a profit. And of course as a result even less people will post letters.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> my afghan is my goto television knitting right now. bluebloods and hawaii 50 - it's a very good remake of the one with jack lord. --- sam


I like those shows too. Not often a remake is as good as the original


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought a bunch of forever stamps the first time they came out and am still using them - i don't mail that many letters. i'm not sure what it costs for first class mail here anymore. no where close to what yours it though i am sure. --- sam


We can buy forever stamps too but when they announced last time it was going from .60 to $1 they quit selling the stamps until the new rates came in
:roll: you could only buy enough stamps for what you had in your hand to mail.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, lovely cowls, are they for you or gifts?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does one do with blue flax? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was me. It's really something to fly over Saskatchewan in summer, great fields of yellow canola & a few of beautiful blue flax, so pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was beginning to wonder where you were pammie - good to have you back - have you been subbing? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you foot is just bruised - sending tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got buns & cinnamon buns in the oven, I hope they raise a little more in the oven, I would have waited a bit longer but have to pick GD up from play-school & need them done. I've tried the Amish dinner roll recipe Railyn recommended. I hope they turn out OK but I'm thinking I may have to back to traditional yeast to get good buns. I usually use instant yeast as you can then have buns done in about 2 hrs.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor this afternoon about my foot. It's actually quite a bit better but I've tried to stay off it as much as possible (read I was lazy yesterday) but still think I should get it xrayed as something is obviously not quite right.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


It's a criminal offence here to imitate a police officer, and I can't imagine a real one demanding a call back, so would phone the local police station and tell them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news martina - continuous healing energy to surround er with warm healing energy. --- sam



martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try this in your browser. i mean - copy, cut and paste into your browser. --- sam

http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf



budasha said:


> My McAfee doesn't want me to go there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cowl liz - and a very cute candy - who could resist those eyes. --- sam



budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how stupid do they think we are? --- sam



budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say they are equally guilty. --- sam



budasha said:


> Are there any dentists that accept what the insurance plan pays? I haven't come across one yet. I had to pay my endodontist $1000 more than my insurance plan covered. Either the insurance companies don't want to pay what the job is worth or the dentists are overcharging.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> It's a criminal offence here to imitate a police officer, and I can't imagine a real one demanding a call back, so would phone the local police station and tell them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how stupid do they think we are? --- sam


They are probably making lots of money from very vulnerable people and don't care at all. The cruelty is disgusting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And here they are handing off a lot to the postal service, which seems to take longer as well. I don't understand how that all works.


And when ups hands our packages off to the post office here they sometimes disappear and are marked delivered. Even if I have been home all day the day it's marked delivered. If I'm paying for ups service i expect ups service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> sorry about that. Should have reread my post. Red is Flemish.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Rates are going up here (next week, the 17th, I think) as well. From the amount of junk I get, it surely doesn't seem there is less mail now, but I suppose actual correspondence from people has declined with the event of email and other electronic communication.


I asked at Christmas if rates were going up and was told they had not heard about it if it was. I was going to buy extra Christmas stamps. Guess I will get extra stamps this week. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather turns fifty in october - can't believe that much time has passed. --- sam


It is a bit of a wake up call! My baby is 41!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It's a criminal offence here to imitate a police officer, and I can't imagine a real one demanding a call back, so would phone the local police station and tell them.


I was worried that it sounded too like a scam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a wake up call! My baby is 41!


My baby will be 50 this year. DD#1 is 56 this year! Where did that time go??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My baby will be 50 this year. DD#1 is 56 this year! Where did that time go??


Looking back you do wonder! My GD turns 13 in just over a week- my oldest (GK) should have been 23, and Mwyffanwy herself should have been 43 in May. The DGS who turned 6 in November was only 9 months old when they had the first major Christchurch Earthquake (not the deadly one, that was February 2011)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

After several weeks of above average temp, on Saturday night we had about an inch of snow then temps plunging to below zero and strong winds. We lost cable, phone and internet for about 18 hours. Its amazing how dependent you become on these things.

All back to normal now. I had to go back to page 28 to catch up.

Glad to gear that Gage had a nice birthday despite the weather.

Martina-good to hear that your sister's news is positive.
your sister's news is positive.
Prayers continuing for her. It is difficult to be by yourself when you are cooing with big issues like these.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> A brown skating rink - that's different! :lol: :lol:


I was thinking that . Instead of getting stuck and doing the windmill dance trying to stay upright . I'll be slip sliding while doing the windmill dance 😄


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that . Instead of getting stuck and doing the windmill dance trying to stay upright . I'll be slip sliding while doing the windmill dance 😄


Could start a whole new exercise craze.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


Lovely cowls Liz . Like the colours you used . Candy is cute to


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Could start a whole new exercise craze.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Day off today, woke up with a terrible sinus headache, went back to bed and slept for a few more hours. Needed to get to the grocery store but that will not happen today. The cupboards are getting bear. our real cold weather has shown up, it was -21 yesterday morning and a few more days we will have to put up with it. Got behind on the tea party and now have to catch up.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does one do with blue flax? --- sam


I think it is used to make linen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz the cowls looks great.&#128077; 
Candy is just adorable.

Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. &#128533; no knitting today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that . Instead of getting stuck and doing the windmill dance trying to stay upright . I'll be slip sliding while doing the windmill dance 😄


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz the cowls looks great.👍
> Candy is just adorable.
> 
> Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. 😕 no knitting today.


Men! They can be their own worst enemy when really ill. That does NOT sound like Man Flu.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not offended.....I really am terrible about remembering to recycle but thank goodness Brantley keeps me on track. My worse offense is remembering to recycle the plastic grocery bags. I have plenty of reuseable grogery sacks and continually forget to them to the store with me. My goal is to at least get them stored in the back of my van. Then will work on remembering to take them into the store with me....LOL.

Didn't the rolls done yet; am out of bread flour. In fact I've slept the day away as has Brantley. When he gets up I'm going to ask him to go get the bread flour for me.



Lurker 2 said:


> Fair enough! (I was pulling your leg!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz I love the cowls; particularly the blue one. I'm going to sere if I can find them both though. Thanks for the info.

Candy is such a cutie. She would so fit in with my crew of dogs; especially my little dogs.


budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam if I remember correctly the oil has Eucalyptus and peppermint....sorry I forgot to label it. I have to start keeping soap/body butter, etc. journal of recipes. I otherwise will forget exactly what I've used. I forget that I forget so quickly now days....LOL....that statement makes me laugh but oh so true! LOL


thewren said:


> my goodness you ladies have been talkative this morning - i should have gotten on sooner. i don't know what joy or tami have but we are enjoying bright sunshine right now - 21° - i can't seem to get warm.
> 
> my beard is looking and smelling so good today - used gwen's beard balm on it this morning after my shower - lookin' good. thank you gwen. i smell like geranium bouron, cedarwood and rosemary. i'll try the other one tomorrow - vanilla and patchouli (back to the 60's - lol). really feels nice. used some of the oil on dry beard last week - really smoothed it out. you didn't put a label on it so i don't know what it smells like gwen. thank you muchly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not offended.....I really am terrible about remembering to recycle but thank goodness Brantley keeps me on track. My worse offense is remembering to recycle the plastic grocery bags. I have plenty of reuseable grogery sacks and continually forget to them to the store with me. My goal is to at least get them stored in the back of my van. Then will work on remembering to take them into the store with me....LOL.
> 
> Didn't the rolls done yet; am out of bread flour. In fact I've slept the day away as has Brantley. When he gets up I'm going to ask him to go get the bread flour for me.


I am using my stand mixer these days when I need to knead the dough. So all the actual baking is in the oven. 
I am getting quite a reputation locally for my Foccacia and my standard white loaf (liked by Hori- next-door and family)

I am delighted, Shakila, Nasir's wife, has just invited me to come over to visit them. Nasir always stresses that I am family, but I have not wanted to presume, nor invite myself over! I will enjoy seeing her again, and the children, if I can organise it quickly! (before school resumes from the summer break).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sam I had to start keeping a little black book of passwords quite awhile ago. Sometime I forget to add to it and I go through the same thing as you did.


thewren said:


> my goodness you ladies have been talkative this morning - i should have gotten on sooner. i don't know what joy or tami have but we are enjoying bright sunshine right now - 21° - i can't seem to get warm.
> 
> my beard is looking and smelling so good today - used gwen's beard balm on it this morning after my shower - lookin' good. thank you gwen. i smell like geranium bouron, cedarwood and rosemary. i'll try the other one tomorrow - vanilla and patchouli (back to the 60's - lol). really feels nice. used some of the oil on dry beard last week - really smoothed it out. you didn't put a label on it so i don't know what it smells like gwen. thank you muchly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam if I remember correctly the oil has Eucalyptus and peppermint....sorry I forgot to label it. I have to start keeping soap/body butter, etc. journal of recipes. I otherwise will forget exactly what I've used. I forget that I forget so quickly now days....LOL....that statement makes me laugh but oh so true! LOL


It can be most annoying when one's short-term memory fails- like what did I read yesterday?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only reason you should respond would be to call the police and let them now about it. I've done that before so they then will alert the community of such calls hitting the area.


budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took me a minute to process this but then got a chuckle. Good way to put a positive spin on the frozen mud!


angelam said:


> A brown skating rink - that's different! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to check out the new Hawaii 5 - 0. I liked the original.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I like those shows too. Not often a remake is as good as the original


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I don't know if it was blue flax but I have a box of flax seed to add to bread.


thewren said:


> what does one do with blue flax? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need to check out the new Hawaii 5 - 0. I liked the original.


I remember enjoying that, they have re-made it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I don't know if it was blue flax but I have a box of flax seed to add to bread.


Supposed to be very good for you, we can buy a mix LSA Linseeds (flax) sunflower seeds and almonds, ground. You have to store it air-tight and preferably in the fridge. Tastes yummy, and good protein source.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I am picturing you wearing ice skates with a wind sail on your back sliding across the mud ice rink.....ROFL.


Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that . Instead of getting stuck and doing the windmill dance trying to stay upright . I'll be slip sliding while doing the windmill dance 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

January 11th (today) is Milk Day, commemorating the first time milk was delivered in bottles back in 1878.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the headache has ceased. Brrrr....that cold a temps make me shiver just hearing about them.


Spider said:


> Day off today, woke up with a terrible sinus headache, went back to bed and slept for a few more hours. Needed to get to the grocery store but that will not happen today. The cupboards are getting bear. our real cold weather has shown up, it was -21 yesterday morning and a few more days we will have to put up with it. Got behind on the tea party and now have to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio

Tomorrow: Snow/Wind, High: 23 F, Low: 5 F

Wednesday: Mostly Cloudy, High: 15 F, Low: 14 F

Thursday: Mostly Cloudy, High: 35 F, Low: 32 F

Friday: Rain/Snow, High: 40 F, Low: 31 F

Saturday: Light Snow, High: 32 F, Low: 15 F


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Men can be so ridiculous about going to the doctor. Keeping him in prayer and hope he will go!


gagesmom said:


> Liz the cowls looks great.👍
> Candy is just adorable.
> 
> Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. 😕 no knitting today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i thought our temperatures were cold. a weather change like that can send my sinuses into an uproar also. sending you tons of healing energy to get you over that sinus headache. --- sam



Spider said:


> Day off today, woke up with a terrible sinus headache, went back to bed and slept for a few more hours. Needed to get to the grocery store but that will not happen today. The cupboards are getting bear. our real cold weather has shown up, it was -21 yesterday morning and a few more days we will have to put up with it. Got behind on the tea party and now have to catch up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I am picturing you wearing ice skates with a wind sail on your back sliding across the mud ice rink.....ROFL.


Just put the ice skates on and let mish run 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so good that you have such a good relationship with Shakila and Nasir. I'm not surprised everyone likes your foccacia and white loaf. The pictures I've seen alone make my mouth water.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am using my stand mixer these days when I need to knead the dough. So all the actual baking is in the oven.
> I am getting quite a reputation locally for my Foccacia and my standard white loaf (liked by Hori- next-door and family)
> 
> I am delighted, Shakila, Nasir's wife, has just invited me to come over to visit them. Nasir always stresses that I am family, but I have not wanted to presume, nor invite myself over! I will enjoy seeing her again, and the children, if I can organise it quickly! (before school resumes from the summer break).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is what was implied in Sam's post. *Sam* did I read that correctly or are you watching reruns?


Lurker 2 said:


> I remember enjoying that, they have re-made it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds good. What is the name of it? I'd like to see if it is available here.


Lurker 2 said:


> Supposed to be very good for you, we can buy a mix LSA Linseeds (flax) sunflower seeds and almonds, ground. You have to store it air-tight and preferably in the fridge. Tastes yummy, and good protein source.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and heidi - she even has them in the van but never remembers to take them in the store. i always have meijer bags for my little waste baskets. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not offended.....I really am terrible about remembering to recycle but thank goodness Brantley keeps me on track. My worse offense is remembering to recycle the plastic grocery bags. I have plenty of reuseable grogery sacks and continually forget to them to the store with me. My goal is to at least get them stored in the back of my van. Then will work on remembering to take them into the store with me....LOL.
> 
> Didn't the rolls done yet; am out of bread flour. In fact I've slept the day away as has Brantley. When he gets up I'm going to ask him to go get the bread flour for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it smelled great. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam if I remember correctly the oil has Eucalyptus and peppermint....sorry I forgot to label it. I have to start keeping soap/body butter, etc. journal of recipes. I otherwise will forget exactly what I've used. I forget that I forget so quickly now days....LOL....that statement makes me laugh but oh so true! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just now watching the weather forcast says the low tonight will be 26.Our five day hgh/low forecast
Tues. 52/27 and dry
Wed. 49/29 and dry
Thur 58/37 and dry
Fri 54/42 and 70% chance of rain
Sat 53/32 and dry
Sat 53/32


thewren said:


> 5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio
> 
> Tomorrow: Snow/Wind, High: 23 F, Low: 5 F
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....


Swedenme said:


> Just put the ice skates on and let mish run 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so good that you have such a good relationship with Shakila and Nasir. I'm not surprised everyone likes your foccacia and white loaf. The pictures I've seen alone make my mouth water.


It makes one feel much more secure in the house- it was such a shock to the system being evicted after so many years. (from my old house). And they will know I am paying my rent faithfully.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley has just gone to get the bread flour. My preference is the King Arthur brand. I never thought using bread flour or plain flour made much difference until a few years ago and have found using the King Arthur brand my bread seems better. That or I've just gotten better at making it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, lazy day. Mostly stayed in bed under electric blanket. Didn't sleep well and want to rest so I can go to chair yoga tomorrow.
Palmier, good to see your post.
Daralene, WOW, s20 whole pounds. I'm impressed. I am working on diet and exercise but have only lost 4 lbs. will keep on keeping on.
Liz, lovely looks for your cowls. Candy is adorable.
Bonnie, healing energy for your poor foot.
Mel, cute hat. Hope Greg feels better soon.
Martina, glad your sister continues to heal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that is what was implied in Sam's post. *Sam* did I read that correctly or are you watching reruns?


I must have skimmed over that- I am knitting the Uhura as I wait for the lady to turn up eventually so we can do the shopping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your former agent seem like such a low-life scum landlord. That really was a terrible experience for you but good has come from it in the end.


Lurker 2 said:


> It makes one feel much more secure in the house- it was such a shock to the system being evicted after so many years. (from my old house). And they will know I am paying my rent faithfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds good. What is the name of it? I'd like to see if it is available here.


They market it as LSA, it is a while since I have afforded any, so I can't just look at a packet- it would be in the Health Foods aisle, or possibly where Almond Milk and such like are- in our local Supermarket it is in the aisle with all the baking needs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley has just gone to get the bread flour. My preference is the King Arthur brand. I never thought using bread flour or plain flour made much difference until a few years ago and have found using the King Arthur brand my bread seems better. That or I've just gotten better at making it.


Maybe a bit of both?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just did a google search for LSA and came up with anything from soccer team, women's undergarments, etc but not food products....LOL. I'l look for it at the health food store.

DH is back with the flour so I *really* am going to go make the dough now. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> They market it as LSA, it is a while since I have afforded any, so I can't just look at a packet- it would be in the Health Foods aisle, or possibly where Almond Milk and such like are- in our local Supermarket it is in the aisle with all the baking needs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your former agent seem like such a low-life scum landlord. That really was a terrible experience for you but good has come from it in the end.


He is a real 'bully boy', thank goodness now-a-days, I just zoom past in the bus, and don't have to encounter him. The one that really let me down was the Sikh owner. I had thought him a friend, but Ralph and he were gossiping about me on Skype- for goodness sake I am not planning on deceasing until my natural time is up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought of that too.....great minds think alike again....(I have a mind and your mind is great...LOL!
TTYL


Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe a bit of both?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just did a google search for LSA and came up with anything from soccer team, women's undergarments, etc but not food products....LOL. I'l look for it at the health food store.
> 
> DH is back with the flour so I *really* am going to go make the dough now. LOL


It maybe because what we call Linseed is known as Flaxseed elsewhere,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought of that too.....great minds think alike again....(I have a mind and your mind is great...LOL!
> TTYL


I am in awe Gwen of many things you turn your hand to!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! And what about all the other dogs? They would appreciate some too.


Don't you worry, Gwen. He would feed any of them that came to him. We visited an elderly lady this afternoon and Matthew had the cat in his arms and a dog at his side. He would just love on them. The cat tried to get my attention so I told the cat that Matthew would love to love on him. I do like cats and dogs, but I know how they have a calming effect on Matthew.

We had some partially made granny squares given to us to be put into blankets of some sort. The maker passed away and a 92 year old friend of hers gave them to our church to use. I do not crochet and did not want to hand sew them all together, so I took them to my friend from church who does crochet. She will make lap robes for a local nursing home from those squares. We really do have a nice group of people in our church who work well together to do mission projects. I even took some donated yarn to her as it had an old smell to it that would trigger DS#1's asthma. I have plenty of yarn to work from so I will never miss that yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My stand mixer did great with the dough--while I usually enjoy the final kneading by hand, it did such a nice job I let it go and the bread turned out good.

The roof guy came today and says it's done--we'll see when we get rain or snow again...

My yarn has arrived (for the Guernsey), but I don't know if I feel like starting it tonight. I've got a case of the blahs for whatever reason. Well, that always passes, so I will try to motivate myself to do something.

Healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My stand mixer did great with the dough--while I usually enjoy the final kneading by hand, it did such a nice job I let it go and the bread turned out good.
> 
> The roof guy came today and says it's done--we'll see when we get rain or snow again...
> 
> ...


Hope the 'blahs' are short lived!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.
> 
> Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
> I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often.
> ...


Thanks for the update. I have been wondering about Josephine as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Monday which was only meant to be 34 reached 37. But while high 30s no 40s forcast which is nice. As to mud- what is that?
> 
> Talking of temperatures the current trend is for Temeprature blankets- each day knit or crochet a row in a colour determined by the weather. I was looking at a link on our Handknitters Guild facebook page and they had a link to one for Australian temperatures (and the colours from Bendigo yarns as well). Thought it was interesting but answering a topic on KP tonight I suddenly thought what fun it might for Elizabeth in the future to have one started on her birth day so it is for the first year of her life. And if I like it for signifcant years after that. But too many will maybe get boring as the colours will all be the same- just the prortions and orders that will be different.
> Need to think about it- I'm meant to be using up yarn not buying more!


sniff sniff, my favorite color is set for temps I will never see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie thank you so much. I will give a try to most things but sure can't say the quality is anywhere near what so many here turn out be it knitting, soap making, baking, etc. Guess you could say I have waaaay toooo much time on my hands. LOL

Dough is in the making now....

Tomorrow Brantley has said that if it is too cold to work (he will help me take my embroidery machine in for repair. The barn where the mill and area where he is making the tables doesn't have heat and he needs to polyurethane the latest table and can't do it in such cold conditions.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am in awe Gwen of many things you turn your hand to!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


I am glad that DH made it home safely with that flight. It must have been a bit scary at times until he was safe on the ground.

Congratulations on losing 20 pounds. It is a big deal as you would certainly not enjoy carrying 20 pounds of potatoes through the store. Imagine how sore and tiring that would be. You have done your body a favor and you should hopefully feel better by losing it. So what has been your magic secret for losing it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know all my animals would love Matthew. He is such a gentle young man. I was thinking the other day about if you two ever do get down here wht I would do for sleeping arrangements (gave the Klick-Klack twin bed sleeper sofa to DStepD & DSIL) and DUH....I have not one but 2 of the inflatable air matteresses. One is queens size I think and one double. We will await a visit someday!


pacer said:


> Don't you worry, Gwen. He would feed any of them that came to him. We visited an elderly lady this afternoon and Matthew had the cat in his arms and a dog at his side. He would just love on them. The cat tried to get my attention so I told the cat that Matthew would love to love on him. I do like cats and dogs, but I know how they have a calming effect on Matthew.
> 
> We had some partially made granny squares given to us to be put into blankets of some sort. The maker passed away and a 92 year old friend of hers gave them to our church to use. I do not crochet and did not want to hand sew them all together, so I took them to my friend from church who does crochet. She will make lap robes for a local nursing home from those squares. We really do have a nice group of people in our church who work well together to do mission projects. I even took some donated yarn to her as it had an old smell to it that would trigger DS#1's asthma. I have plenty of yarn to work from so I will never miss that yarn.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> The cost for a normal letter went up from 70c to $1 on the first January and it will now take longer to arrive. So we now get poorer service for more money. But becuase of the decreased amount of letters posted the postal service is running at a huge lose- and even this change won't bring in a profit. And of course as a result even less people will post letters.


Very much a catch 22 situation. Mind you, cannot think of the last time I posted a letter or card, parcels yes, letter no.

Margaret, look into the pensioner postal concession. Stamps become either 65c or 75c for so many. Worth it if you send a lot of letters and I think there is discounts on other po services


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the roof guy arrived and all is good. Also glad you posted it as you reminded me that DD and BF noticed in the living room there is an area where the ceiling is buckling and I've got to show it to DH immediately. Whoops....he just came in here; told him about it and he claims it has been that way for quite awhile and it isn't due to leakage. Doesn't seem to concern him so I won't let it bother either.
We did


Sorlenna said:


> My stand mixer did great with the dough--while I usually enjoy the final kneading by hand, it did such a nice job I let it go and the bread turned out good.
> 
> The roof guy came today and says it's done--we'll see when we get rain or snow again...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie thank you so much. I will give a try to most things but sure can't say the quality is anywhere near what so many here turn out be it knitting, soap making, baking, etc. Guess you could say I have waaaay toooo much time on my hands. LOL
> 
> Dough is in the making now....
> 
> Tomorrow Brantley has said that if it is too cold to work (he will help me take my embroidery machine in for repair. The barn where the mill and area where he is making the tables doesn't have heat and he needs to polyurethane the latest table and can't do it in such cold conditions.


I speak it as I see it!
That is the whole point of retirement, isn't it?
They must have different formulae for polyurethanes in different climates- or Britain would go varnish free!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I remembered to post this latest up-date from Earth Sky News about the El NIno weather patterns- I found it interesting reading.
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/what-north-america-can-expect-from-el-nino?utm_sou
> 
> Being as we are in the Pacific- and with a category 4 heading our way, but they expect it wil down-grade to a Tropical Low by the time it affects us. Fortunately for Vanuatu it past to the south of them, unlike Cyclone Pam, last year.


Higgins storm chasing is keeping updates on its fb page for Ula. A few people in Bundaberg are very scared of it maybe hitting there again. More likely to hit elsewhere, but would not be anywhere near Fiji islands at the moment.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Monday which was only meant to be 34 reached 37. But while high 30s no 40s forcast which is nice. As to mud- what is that?
> 
> Talking of temperatures the current trend is for Temeprature blankets- each day knit or crochet a row in a colour determined by the weather. I was looking at a link on our Handknitters Guild facebook page and they had a link to one for Australian temperatures (and the colours from Bendigo yarns as well). Thought it was interesting but answering a topic on KP tonight I suddenly thought what fun it might for Elizabeth in the future to have one started on her birth day so it is for the first year of her life. And if I like it for signifcant years after that. But too many will maybe get boring as the colours will all be the same- just the prortions and orders that will be different.
> Need to think about it- I'm meant to be using up yarn not buying more!


I have seen one of the blankets which was really neat. I know that I don't have the time to keep up with it this year so I will enjoy others.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have had 5 days for a long time- even as a child it was 5 days (I think I remebr them dropping Saturday deliveries). And while they did think of changing it to 3 they haven't done. But it actually makes sense to me- rarley do you need a letter the enxt day so rahter than having hte posties wandering the streets 5 days why not 3 so you need less posties. I wouldn't think the number of letters delievered would make a huge difference to the time it takes to do a round. If you had a significant decreased number of houses to drop mail into it might- but you still need to cover the same area. But 1 or 10 to the same place wouldnt make much difference at all.
> 
> I must shut down and take a few steps to my bed. Read for a while and then try sleeping again.


Australia Post already use contractors for this service, not employed posties, who would lose income if delivery drops to 3 days a week. Way to tell is the way the bikes are set up and the riders dressed. Contractors are not set up the same.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds similar to our preferred provider for dentists, physios etc.
> And our doctors are given a set amount by the government per patient visit and visit type but the doctors can charge as much as they want above this. And this differecne can be significant. I don't like paying how much I do to see my doctor and think of changing at times but then I am reminded that she is good so keep going.


Not a worry for some of us with chronic conditions, we get bulk billed for everything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true. I keep getting asked if I want to "go paperless" and receive certain bills elcectronicly but will not do it. I keep thinking what if my computer broke. How would I get my bill then.


Or you can be in my boat, and not receive the paper bills like you are supposed to! Time Warner is on it's way out. Next week we will be getting a new internet provider. I called in October or November because I received an automated call that we were past due. When I had the money I needed transfered between accounts to pay bills, I called to see how much I owed, and told them I was not receiving my bills. Could I Man comes back in a few minutes and says all set up. I asked to what email address, as he had not asked for one. Well to your TWC email of course. I had never set one up. So he gives me the email address. Asked to be transfered to someone who could help me with a service change, as I wanted to remove home phone. Found out it would cost me the same as I already paid, but they did reduce the monthly bill. To this day, I have not received a paper bill since. The next month I spent THREE FREAKING HOURS trying to get into that email. I wrote down every single thing. I finally got into it. There was NO bill in the emails!! Last week, I try to get into it to see if I had received a bill in the email, only to find out that that email address is non existant! Of course I now have very little voice due to my surgery, so handed DH the phone number for the local phone company and told him to switch us back. Tired of this crap. They will be here next week. I paid the bill using the amount the lady on the phone had given me. Good thing I had every thing from that phone call written down. I can't depend on our mail arriving anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Hello Pam! It's nice to see you again. Hope you are well. We were all worried about you and Jinx with all the bad weather you had down there. Glad you are both ok. Hope you can make it back here more often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got buns & cinnamon buns in the oven, I hope they raise a little more in the oven, I would have waited a bit longer but have to pick GD up from play-school & need them done. I've tried the Amish dinner roll recipe Railyn recommended. I hope they turn out OK but I'm thinking I may have to back to traditional yeast to get good buns. I usually use instant yeast as you can then have buns done in about 2 hrs.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor this afternoon about my foot. It's actually quite a bit better but I've tried to stay off it as much as possible (read I was lazy yesterday) but still think I should get it xrayed as something is obviously not quite right.


Let us know how the buns and cinnamon rolls turn out. Hope you get good news about your foot. Glad you are getting it looked at.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Good news for Anne. As she is moving around well, I am glad they have told her she doesn't need the stockings. Rest is good for her, too. I am sure that getting to the consultant and back wore her out. Just as long as she gets up and walks around the house fairly often. Glad you enjoyed your lunch with Chris.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


Both cowls are beautiful. Candy is cute, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness you ladies have been talkative this morning - i should have gotten on sooner. i don't know what joy or tami have but we are enjoying bright sunshine right now - 21° - i can't seem to get warm.
> 
> my beard is looking and smelling so good today - used gwen's beard balm on it this morning after my shower - lookin' good. thank you gwen. i smell like geranium bouron, cedarwood and rosemary. i'll try the other one tomorrow - vanilla and patchouli (back to the 60's - lol). really feels nice. used some of the oil on dry beard last week - really smoothed it out. you didn't put a label on it so i don't know what it smells like gwen. thank you muchly.
> 
> ...


We had the beautiful sunshine here, too! I don't think we got above 17°F though. Yes, best get that password written down. Naps are good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


Hmm, time to call the police and a lawyer? I am sure he would not be a policeman. Especially as he was already talking to you and wanted you to call him! Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought a bunch of forever stamps the first time they came out and am still using them - i don't mail that many letters. i'm not sure what it costs for first class mail here anymore. no where close to what yours it though i am sure. --- sam


First class mail is $0.49 right now, but may go up again next week, from what Sorlenna said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz the cowls looks great.👍
> Candy is just adorable.
> 
> Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. 😕 no knitting today.


I hope by now someone has talked Greg into going to the hospital! He does not sound good at all. And you and Gage don't need it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, lovely cowls, are they for you or gifts?


For me, for a change.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not offended.....I really am terrible about remembering to recycle but thank goodness Brantley keeps me on track. My worse offense is remembering to recycle the plastic grocery bags. I have plenty of reuseable grogery sacks and continually forget to them to the store with me. My goal is to at least get them stored in the back of my van. Then will work on remembering to take them into the store with me....LOL.
> 
> Didn't the rolls done yet; am out of bread flour. In fact I've slept the day away as has Brantley. When he gets up I'm going to ask him to go get the bread flour for me.


You can use all purpose flour, the rolls just won't be as light.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


Maybe you are in trouble for using pointy sticks!!!! I do hope you did not call back. You could report it to your local police and give them the phone number. I am sure they would like to call back for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using my stand mixer these days when I need to knead the dough. So all the actual baking is in the oven.
> I am getting quite a reputation locally for my Foccacia and my standard white loaf (liked by Hori- next-door and family)
> 
> I am delighted, Shakila, Nasir's wife, has just invited me to come over to visit them. Nasir always stresses that I am family, but I have not wanted to presume, nor invite myself over! I will enjoy seeing her again, and the children, if I can organise it quickly! (before school resumes from the summer break).


I use my stand mixer for bread all the time. In fact, I need to do that tomorrow. I took my bread machine to the basement, as I had not used it in over a year.

So nice of Shakila to invite you over! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley has just gone to get the bread flour. My preference is the King Arthur brand. I never thought using bread flour or plain flour made much difference until a few years ago and have found using the King Arthur brand my bread seems better. That or I've just gotten better at making it.


I like the King Arthur best also, but it costs more. It does make a difference!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you carol - we are to have snow in the morning - maybe. --- sam


~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?

Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:

I have spent the day being plied with all kinds of thermoses filled with hot liquids. My DH believes in hot-hot-hot liquid-liquid-liquid to cure a cold. I have developed a bothersome "head-working it's way to chest" cold. My throat isn't sore, but my glands are swollen....the cough doesn't hurt the throat, but it is tight in the chest....and the nose alternates between totally stuffed, and running like a faucet! PFUI! Not a way to spend the day. I must say....I am feeling a bit better....but maybe that is the martini that is masking the aches?? :roll:

I am still missing a bag full of Christmas gifts that did not make it under the tree. We cannot find them anywhere! I have to conclude that they are hidden in my DS's house...or someone stole them as the car was being unloaded (doesn't seem like a reasonable answer). It is a shopping bag stuffed tightly stuffed with books and extra special gifts. Hmmmm...at this rate it will be Christmas in July...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All I know is that he said it has to be at least 55 F and until it will be that warm for a sustainable amount of time he can't put it on. He said he is going to see if he an round up a couple of sealed oil heaters to put in the area.


Lurker 2 said:


> I speak it as I see it!
> That is the whole point of retirement, isn't it?
> They must have different formulae for polyurethanes in different climates- or Britain would go varnish free!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Don't you worry, Gwen. He would feed any of them that came to him. We visited an elderly lady this afternoon and Matthew had the cat in his arms and a dog at his side. He would just love on them. The cat tried to get my attention so I told the cat that Matthew would love to love on him. I do like cats and dogs, but I know how they have a calming effect on Matthew.
> 
> We had some partially made granny squares given to us to be put into blankets of some sort. The maker passed away and a 92 year old friend of hers gave them to our church to use. I do not crochet and did not want to hand sew them all together, so I took them to my friend from church who does crochet. She will make lap robes for a local nursing home from those squares. We really do have a nice group of people in our church who work well together to do mission projects. I even took some donated yarn to her as it had an old smell to it that would trigger DS#1's asthma. I have plenty of yarn to work from so I will never miss that yarn.


Mary, if you get yarn like that again, put it in a plastic bag with some regular cooking/grilling charcoal. Not the self lighting stuff. In a week or so, all odor will be gone! Glad Matthew got to spend some time with the cat and dog.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie as focaccia is my favourite bread would you post your recipe unless you already have, or it's a secret recipe?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. For some reason I keep getting put on electronic billing for our power company. I call and ask that it be mailed to me instead they switch it back and boom I get put back to electronic. Such a bother.


tami_ohio said:


> Or you can be in my boat, and not receive the paper bills like you are supposed to! Time Warner is on it's way out. Next week we will be getting a new internet provider. I called in October or November because I received an automated call that we were past due. When I had the money I needed transfered between accounts to pay bills, I called to see how much I owed, and told them I was not receiving my bills. Could I Man comes back in a few minutes and says all set up. I asked to what email address, as he had not asked for one. Well to your TWC email of course. I had never set one up. So he gives me the email address. Asked to be transfered to someone who could help me with a service change, as I wanted to remove home phone. Found out it would cost me the same as I already paid, but they did reduce the monthly bill. To this day, I have not received a paper bill since. The next month I spent THREE FREAKING HOURS trying to get into that email. I wrote down every single thing. I finally got into it. There was NO bill in the emails!! Last week, I try to get into it to see if I had received a bill in the email, only to find out that that email address is non existant! Of course I now have very little voice due to my surgery, so handed DH the phone number for the local phone company and told him to switch us back. Tired of this crap. They will be here next week. I paid the bill using the amount the lady on the phone had given me. Good thing I had every thing from that phone call written down. I can't depend on our mail arriving anymore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know but I've really gone goo-goo over the lightness of them using bread flour. As you probably saw in another post I made and Julie made I'm thinking of trying mixing a bit of both plain and bread flour to see how they turn out.



tami_ohio said:


> You can use all purpose flour, the rolls just won't be as light.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


I hope the cold is soon gone. Mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon well, into 1 Tablespoon of honey and take it 3 times a day. It will help some. Hope you can make it to knitting while you are in Ohio. Could the gifts have been left at the cottage?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a big mark on one of my door jams, where I suspect a child had reached a significant point. The foot print is a lovely idea, Sonja! Hoping one day, one of your boys may oblige!


All our houses, growing up, had one door jam with pencil marks up it to show growth. Even the rentals.  Well, pencil is removable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know but I've really gone goo-goo over the lightness of them using bread flour. As you probably saw in another post I made and Julie made I'm thinking of trying mixing a bit of both plain and bread flour to see how they turn out.


That will work also, but still not be as light as all bread flour.
I need to go start supper. I have been waiting for the meat to thaw.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You just let DH pamper you. Maybe add in some of the honey/cinnamon mixture too. Hope this cold can be caught quickly before it get into yur chest. Keeping you in prayer.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Re Greg--I would worry that with his having been ill since Jan. 1, it is likely he has a bacterial infection and needs antibiotics. Sounds like pneumonia or bronchitis.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have had the weather warning for severe wind and rain that has been over this area for a few weeks now lifted . It's been replaced with a weather warning for severe cold and wintry weather with a 80% chance of snow . Well at least the mud will freeze


Your poor seeds, first they drown, now they will freeze.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I use my stand mixer for bread all the time. In fact, I need to do that tomorrow. I took my bread machine to the basement, as I had not used it in over a year.
> 
> So nice of Shakila to invite you over! Have a wonderful time!


I was so pleased- I just have to organise now- like Friday will be no good because I have to wait in for my blood test.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Where I lived previously, we had a building that used to be a post office. It was converted to p.o. boxes only. Everyone went there to pick up mail. It was convenient. One stop for the letter carrier too.
> Canada Post then decided that was too expensive and that it would be more convenient and less costly to set up street boxes all over the place and we could pick up our mail there. Didn't matter that these boxes were open to the elements and were often covered in ice. They now had to pay carriers to drive to the various boxes. Next thing they were purchasing new Canada Post vehicles. Don't know how they think this was less expensive. Are we stupid? Sorry for the rant but this still rankles.


That last idea has been raised over here, has not got far yet, but maybe the way new estates are handled.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


Contact your local police station ASAP. Give them all the details and let them follow up. Whoever it was is committing an offence impersonating police.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> It's a criminal offence here to imitate a police officer, and I can't imagine a real one demanding a call back, so would phone the local police station and tell them.


There is a scam going on here where they pretend to be calling from the Income Tax office saying that we owe money and must return the call immediately or face prosecution. I think this is the same and on hindsight, I should have made a note of the phone number. Since I'm now on their call list, I expect to hear from them again and will call the police. Thanks for reminding me to do that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> And when ups hands our packages off to the post office here they sometimes disappear and are marked delivered. Even if I have been home all day the day it's marked delivered. If I'm paying for ups service i expect ups service.


Sometimes I require a signature if the mailed item is important to me. It seems to be more popular for people to steal packages from other people's doorways. We did have a package delivered to us last week and DS#1 starting opening it as he thought it was the slippers he ordered. Fortunately he saw the name to receive it was the neighbor so he set it outside her door. My sons package was delivered to the mailbox instead. He loves his new isotoner slippers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> try this in your browser. i mean - copy, cut and paste into your browser. --- sam
> 
> http://inoyan.narod.ru/kaleidoskop.swf


I tried it and saw the kalidescope (sp) for a second before McAfee shut it off. What I did see was exceptionally colourful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz the cowls looks great.👍
> Candy is just adorable.
> 
> Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. 😕 no knitting today.


Oh, so sorry to hear that Greg is sick. Sure hope it isn't the flu. Did you guys get flu shots? Hope you and Gage can avoid it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to have you back with us, Pammie! How are your room-mates? (the furry ones?)


Everything is going well. I now have my mom's dog. My DS had kept her after mom died, but her DGS, which she is adopting, are a little rough with her. My house is much quieter! My little Pom had another eye traum and is now blind. I think my big boy tried to take a treat from her. He's 84 pounds and she is 6. She can't quite hold her own with him. He has been very sorry!

How are you doing? I know you have had some adjustments. You have been in my thoughts and prayers even though I have been away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz I love the cowls; particularly the blue one. I'm going to sere if I can find them both though. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Candy is such a cutie. She would so fit in with my crew of dogs; especially my little dogs.


Thanks Gwenie and everyone else who commented on my cowls.

Candy would love to visit your crew. She just loves other dogs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using my stand mixer these days when I need to knead the dough. So all the actual baking is in the oven.
> I am getting quite a reputation locally for my Foccacia and my standard white loaf (liked by Hori- next-door and family)
> 
> I am delighted, Shakila, Nasir's wife, has just invited me to come over to visit them. Nasir always stresses that I am family, but I have not wanted to presume, nor invite myself over! I will enjoy seeing her again, and the children, if I can organise it quickly! (before school resumes from the summer break).


That is nice that Shakila has invited you to visit. I understand your reluctance to visit uninvited; I'm the same but now that you have this invitation, take the initiative and go.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Pammie, good to hear from you. Are you teaching this term?


Thank you, Bonnie. I've missed everyone. I wish I was there to taste your buns! Sounds delicious! I'm not teaching this year. I miss the money, but it has been good for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only reason you should respond would be to call the police and let them now about it. I've done that before so they then will alert the community of such calls hitting the area.


Yes, I now realize that I should have noted their number and called the police. I'm sure they'll call back.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you carol - we are to have snow in the morning - maybe. --- sam


~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?

Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:

I have spent the day being plied with all kinds of thermoses filled with hot liquids. My DH believes in hot-hot-hot liquid-liquid-liquid to cure a cold. I have developed a bothersome "head-working it's way to chest" cold. My throat isn't sore, but my glands are swollen....the cough doesn't hurt the throat, but it is tight in the chest....and the nose alternates between totally stuffed and running like a faucet! PFUI! Not a way to spend the day. I must say....I am feeling a bit better....but maybe that is the martini that is masking the aches?? :roll:

I am still missing a bag full of Christmas gifts that did not make it under the tree. We cannot find them anywhere! I have to conclude that they are hidden in my DS's house...or someone stole them as the car was being unloaded (doesn't seem like a reasonable answer). It is a shopping bag tightly stuffed with books and extra special gifts. Hmmmm...at this rate it will be Christmas in July...  

I have 2 requests for prayers....I learned at Christmas that our DDIL has not had one....but four miscarriages in the past year or so. DS & DDIL have kept this to themselves....plus dealing with a few other intense issues. My heart aches for them, and they need loads of prayer warrior energies to help them heal and carry on.
The other request I just learned today...the BIL of a friend of ours had stopped at a truck stop last week. He was beaten up for no known reason by a father & son....they had to pull the plug today. This is a very sad day. Such senselessness....his daughter has been battling leukemia, and has finally "turned the corner" and is on a positive track back to health. I have no words....just tears and heartache. Any prayers of comfort are a blessing.

So much to be grateful for....and so much that breaks our hearts...life is SUCH a roller coaster. Sometimes it's hard to keep smilin'...but we need to do so! I am grateful for this KTP family - even if I'm not always "present"....y'all are present in my daily thoughts & prayers. You are sustaining. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Wish I were capable enough (altho' I am tempted to blame an old, outdated computer) to send flowers, songs, twittering birds and soothing beverages of everyone's choice to each of you!

Let me gather my wits.....later....carol il/oh


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Both cowls are beautiful. Candy is cute, too!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, time to call the police and a lawyer? I am sure he would not be a policeman. Especially as he was already talking to you and wanted you to call him! Sounds like a scam to me.


It definitely is a scam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I was amazed that an insurance company had this power.
> Not in the cotrol of insurance companies at all here.


Those are HMO (Health Maintenance Organizations) here in the US. If you're in an area where there are a lot of doctors to choose from in the HMO, then it turns out to be pretty affordable because the HMO's control their costs pretty tightly by keeping referrals within their network of colleagues. But, if you're in an area where there aren't a lot of doctors contracted with the HMO or the change in and out quite a bit, the patient is left pretty helpless except to check each and every time they need to see a Dr. if they're still in the HMO or not. HMO's probably have the most control of any of the types of healthcare and many of them are now buying their own hospitals and clinics (Kaiser in California model) so will have ultimate control; they become both the provider and the insurer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> First class mail is $0.49 right now, but may go up again next week, from what Sorlenna said.


Ours is $1 but considerably more to send to the U.S. Maybe $1.50...not sure.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> 5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio
> 
> Tomorrow: Snow/Wind, High: 23 F, Low: 5 F
> 
> ...


That is much warmer than we are to see. We are not suppose to break freezing all week and we have snow in our forcast for this whole week. Of course we get a lot of lake effect snow which tapers off around we we live. It is a bit of a challenge to know how much we will get because it really depends on which way the winds are blowing and how strong they are blowing. We could see anywhere from 4-12 inches of snow from this evening through tomorrow evening. It started around 5 tonight instead of 7 PM so my car is already getting covered.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Maybe you are in trouble for using pointy sticks!!!! I do hope you did not call back. You could report it to your local police and give them the phone number. I am sure they would like to call back for you.


No way am I calling back. If I could get my hands on them, they would feel my pointy sticks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


Hope you find them in time for next Christmas :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Contact your local police station ASAP. Give them all the details and let them follow up. Whoever it was is committing an offence impersonating police.


I will do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Good to see you Pam -- hope the year is starting off great for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Good to hear things are going well. I'll keep the prayers and hugs coming.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> I have spent the day being plied with all kinds of thermoses filled with hot liquids. My DH believes in hot-hot-hot liquid-liquid-liquid to cure a cold. I have developed a bothersome "head-working it's way to chest" cold. My throat isn't sore, but my glands are swollen....the cough doesn't hurt the throat, but it is tight in the chest....and the nose alternates between totally stuffed and running like a faucet! PFUI! Not a way to spend the day. I must say....I am feeling a bit better....but maybe that is the martini that is masking the aches?? :roll:
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear all the sad news. Prayers for everyone. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck...we miss you when you are not here often.


~~~thank you, Kate....I miss all of you, too. As busy as each day gets...I never fail to think of the KTP and various partiers (is that a word?). Wishing I had the calm moments to sit and read...at the very least!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know all my animals would love Matthew. He is such a gentle young man. I was thinking the other day about if you two ever do get down here wht I would do for sleeping arrangements (gave the Klick-Klack twin bed sleeper sofa to DStepD & DSIL) and DUH....I have not one but 2 of the inflatable air matteresses. One is queens size I think and one double. We will await a visit someday!


We do talk about it. Would just be a matter of figuring out a time to get away. We have one person on our team who will be out for at least a month and I suspect longer. She fell down her basement steps and broken vertebrae in her neck and spine. She was finally released from the hospital on Saturday and she went in the Saturday before that. I cannot imagine her being back to work in another 3 weeks which would have been the month we were originally told. We did collect donations and sent her flowers and a basket full of books, snacks and other fun things to while away her days. I am sure she will rest quite a bit of the time in the next week or two yet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~thank you, Kate....I miss all of you, too. As busy as each day gets...I never fail to think of the KTP and various partiers (is that a word?). Wishing I had the calm moments to sit and read...at the very least!


It is so good to hear from you. Matthew posted a picture to the tea party a few weeks ago of Rocco and Penrose. I can't remember when it was posted though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> No way am I calling back. If I could get my hands on them, they would feel my pointy sticks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 9am here and I have got to get my rear in gear. I have invited my MIL Sharon and my SIL Nancy her bf Brett and her daughter Jade for Gages birthday today. I have balloons to blow up and hang. Happy birthday banner to put up. Presents to wrap and a cake to bake. All before 1 pm. Wish me luck. Lol
> 
> Check in later on. Have a good day👍


~~~Happy birthday to Gage! I am sure YOU are SO glad he was born....as we are...we love hearing about his stories. He is growing up with us.....a yarn basket full of aunties! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> There is a scam going on here where they pretend to be calling from the Income Tax office saying that we owe money and must return the call immediately or face prosecution. I think this is the same and on hindsight, I should have made a note of the phone number. Since I'm now on their call list, I expect to hear from them again and will call the police. Thanks for reminding me to do that.


We get that call as well. The answering machine helps us to ignore them quite well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Yes, I now realize that I should have noted their number and called the police. I'm sure they'll call back.


There is a way for us to dial a couple of numbers into the phone and it will recall the number. The police will know how to trace that call if it is possible, so it would still be good to contact the real police.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think you're right. I haven't bought a lottery ticket in years but was tempted by £57 million last night. Guess what? ...........I didn't win it!


~~~join the club! :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does one do with blue flax? --- sam


It is used in baked goods or for oil(linseed oil)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up and even did two loads of wash tonight while I was reading along. I will have the boys finish the laundry tonight so I can go to bed. I will want to wake up early to see what the roads will be like. I suspect I will need more time to drive to work tomorrow due to the new snowfall. 

It has good to hear from Pammie and Cmaliza today. It is always a pleasure to come here and read along. Take care everyone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha- your cowls are pretty. I want to make some this year, but just haven't gotten around to it.

Sam-I've missed you, too. I'm glad that Gwen has helped your beard smell good!

Daralene- congratulations on the weight loss. I'm still trying. The new WW is different enough that I have to re-learn what foods are worth. Hang in there!

I got a call that said the IRS had put out a warrant for my arrest. Really freaked me out, but I called my niece-in-law and she assured me that it was a scam. Still haven't been arrested!

A mud rink would be interesting! My nephew does a mud run. His 2 girls did it with him last time. They did get very muddy!

Carol- I hope you feel better, and hubby, too!

Tami- it's good to be back. I've missed everyone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have fresh bedding on the beds and soup on the stove plus enough wine, coffee, tea and sticky cinnamon buns to keep us all quite content -- lots of extra needles and yarn too to have a big KAL right here. See you soon!


~~~Hey...an idea for the KAP....a KAL! just an idea.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


Carol, how sad for your DS and DDIL. My prayers continually for them. We had the ceremony with our daughter down in Springfield and each year there are more and more names on the wall of babies born too soon and laid to rest at the Angel of Hope statue. It brings to mind how many there are that suffer this way; there's very little visibility to it otherwise.

So sad to hear of being beaten to death; I really don't like what I see happening in our world; way too much violence against each other.

Praying for you as you deal with all of this plus heading back to Cleveland and not feeling well yourself. Hugs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember enjoying that, they have re-made it?


New generation, McGarrett's son comes home to solve his father's murder. Assembles a new team.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> New generation, McGarrett's son comes home to solve his father's murder. Assembles a new team.


I love the new Hawaii 5-O. One of the better "do overs" I've seen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you foot is just bruised - sending tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


Sorry to hear about the bone breaks. No wonder you are in pain. Hope you can find a boot without too much hassle. Take the time to put your feet up more often so it can heal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All I know is that he said it has to be at least 55 F and until it will be that warm for a sustainable amount of time he can't put it on. He said he is going to see if he an round up a couple of sealed oil heaters to put in the area.


I love that photo, Gwen- the man and his dog!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh - i want to ask ohio joy - are you still taking care of the little granddaughter - i haven't heard you mention her for a while. --- sam


Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.

Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.

She is still rather opinionated and inclined to try to give instruction or assistance to any and every adult in sight but is getting better in small steps. I remind her from time to time that she will be a grown-up for many years and need not take on that responsibility just now. I'll be sure to let her know when and where she'll need to begin to take on new responsibilities. She is reminding me of the years I spent learning to have much patience when Susan was a young child. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

machriste said:


> Re Greg--I would worry that with his having been ill since Jan. 1, it is likely he has a bacterial infection and needs antibiotics. Sounds like pneumonia or bronchitis.


He got sick December 27th and had last week seemed to be feeling /getting better but Sunday it took him down again. I have begged him to go to the hospital. He just says no I don't wanna go. I just need to sleep. Grrrrrrrr so mad at him right now.

Carol I am sending up prayers for your DS and DDIL. Heartbreaking 💔
Also for the gentleman who passed from his injuries. Hope the people who did this to him are found and brought to justice. So sad.

Bonnie good grief. Hope dharma can get you that boot. I had a horse step on my foot and it cracked the bone in my foot in 2 places. Hope you are able to rest that foot.

Tonight was supposed to be the first time at the knitting group at the library. But with Greg being sick I didn't feel right going and leaving Gage here. I did make this little hat tonight though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do miss her a lot on here. but it sounds as though life as moved on for her. --- sam


Sounds like a valid assumption, Sam, and probably applies to Jynx and Shirley also. I think we, and they, have endured a loss of some significance to our lives and crafting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All issues being lifted in prayer. Have sent you a pm.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was so pleased- I just have to organise now- like Friday will be no good because I have to wait in for my blood test.


Those pesky blood tests sure get in the way of things!

I went for my Dr. appointment. They are giving me some kind of thyroid medicine, and I go for blood work this week, then again in 4-5 weeks and see what adjustments need to be done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a neat idea and one that even folks not attending could participate in. Everyone could then post pictures of what their's looks like.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hey...an idea for the KAP....a KAL! just an idea.......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to you for getting this done right! Woohoo!


RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I require a signature if the mailed item is important to me. It seems to be more popular for people to steal packages from other people's doorways. We did have a package delivered to us last week and DS#1 starting opening it as he thought it was the slippers he ordered. Fortunately he saw the name to receive it was the neighbor so he set it outside her door. My sons package was delivered to the mailbox instead. He loves his new isotoner slippers.


Some of the packages didn't have the option of signing. And even if we are home, they don't always knock. I have a sign on the door to please knock loudly, so we can hear, as unless we are right there in the living room, we won't hear it. I can not keep a working door bell. I don't know if it is the wiring, spiders, or what. I have even tried the wireless, and they don't work either. I can put brand new batteries in both sensor and bell and it still won't work. I am thinking that they are not even making it to the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie as focaccia is my favourite bread would you post your recipe unless you already have, or it's a secret recipe?


Not a secret- and thanks for getting the spelling right!

2 tsp Active yeast
1 1/2 cups tepid water
1 Tbspn sugar
1 tsp salt
1 Tbspn Olive Oil
3 cups, (420g) bread making flour

Can be measured into a bread-maker and set to dough function.
Or to make in a stand mixer or by hand, put 1 cup of the measured flour into a large bowl, make a well, and add the first five ingredients, mix thoroughly, and leave to form a 'sponge' - about 15 minutes- this will vary best if it is in a warm room and draft free. Work in the rest of the flour, adding a little extra if necessary to make a soft dough, just firm enough to knead. Knead for about ten minutes, place into a clean large, oiled bowl (I clean and use the same bowl) turn the dough to coat with oil, cover and leave to rise for about half an hour. Knead lightly in the bowl for just a minute. I have ready my pan - 23cm X 32 cm, lined with silicone baking paper.
Tip the dough onto the paper, oil lightly, and press into shape- you may need to wait 5 minutes for the dough to relax, because it should be quite elastic. Rise for about one hour or until doubled. Heat oven to 225C. Make indentations in the dough with two fingers held together, drizzle oil carefully into the holes, I sprinkle with rock salt, and bake for about 12 -15 minutes, adding grated cheese, crushed garlic, sun-dried tomatoes, oregano or marjoram (fresh or dried), anchovies, black olives, or pesto mixed with 1/4 cup finely grated parmesan cheese- return to the oven for a few minutes. The bread should be a golden brown top and bottom. Best eaten the day it is made. Traditionally dipped into a good quality olive oil for eating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness gracious! I am so glad you had it checked. But it is terrible that you are having to wait to get the boot. Do continue to super pamper your foot and be very careful. Prayers that it will mend quickly and that you will be in minimal or no pain.


Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do too Julie. Earlier he was wrestling with Sydney on the floor.


Lurker 2 said:


> I love that photo, Gwen- the man and his dog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> All our houses, growing up, had one door jam with pencil marks up it to show growth. Even the rentals.  Well, pencil is removable.


This is a firm scrape through the top layer of paint!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh Carol.... I am so sorry. My heart hurts hearing this. I so well know their pain. Your kids are in my prayers. I will also keep the other family in my prayers. Sending you hugs and prayers. (((((((Carol)))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy my heart just breaks for this little girl. IMHO though you say these parents are not unfit to me they are. How can either one of them not be "inclined or interested in providing for her" as you put it. Praying that your older DD and her DH will be given guardianship and will give her the love and care she so needs. I know you and Don are such a blessing to this little girl.


jheiens said:


> Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.
> 
> Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


jheiens said:


> Sounds like a valid assumption, Sam, and probably applies to Jynx and Shirley also. I think we, and they, have endured a loss of some significance to our lives and crafting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.
> 
> Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.
> 
> ...


It's so important for you to be the grown up for her. At some point in her life, she'll sure appreciate it. You're in a situation so many of us find ourselves; caring for grandchildren and great-grandchildren. DH and I have had our turn and although not as much now that DGS is in fulll time school just down the block from where he lives and neighbors walk him to school and DD picks him up. We still are called upon nights when she has to work late, or she has to travel for several days, or she just needs a break, etc. It will be ongoing for quite some time, I believe and we're happy to do it. DBIL (twin) and DDIL find themselves in the same situation in caring for their two grandsons.

God bless you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ours is $1 but considerably more to send to the U.S. Maybe $1.50...not sure.


It seems like when I bought out of country forever stamps last year, they were $0.73, but I am not sure. As I could buy forever stamps that were good for Canada, UK, and Australia, that was what I did, and bought about 25 of them so I had plenty for Christmas cards, ect. I have a couple of friends in Canada that I send cards to a couple of times a year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie this sounds so wonderful. I've copied it also and hope to make it real soon.

Rolls came out good and just ate one with real butter and honey. Yum.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not a secret- and thanks for getting the spelling right!
> 
> 2 tsp Active yeast
> 1 1/2 cups tepid water
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> No way am I calling back. If I could get my hands on them, they would feel my pointy sticks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I will do.


Even if you didn't write down the number they wanted you to call, if you call the police, they can most likely get the number from the phone company. Especially if you can tell them the approximate time of the call.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Everything is going well. I now have my mom's dog. My DS had kept her after mom died, but her DGS, which she is adopting, are a little rough with her. My house is much quieter! My little Pom had another eye traum and is now blind. I think my big boy tried to take a treat from her. He's 84 pounds and she is 6. She can't quite hold her own with him. He has been very sorry!
> 
> How are you doing? I know you have had some adjustments. You have been in my thoughts and prayers even though I have been away.


Life is coming right, touch wood! Ringo loves the freedom of having his back yard, especially in summer when we can leave the door open. I am slowly getting sorted- working on a few things to get the kitchen functioning better. I have a carer coming in 3 and 4 times a week, alternately (according to when I am paid my Pension)- like I have got back an hour ago from my two weekly shopping trip- saves a lot of money not having to do it by taxi. The weather today is wet, but it is mild and one can enjoy the rain.
I hope to go see Nasir's wife Shakila before too many days have past.- Nasir always says I am family, and a I find that rather reassuring!
Will you be watching sport in the winter, or is that more a fair weather occupation?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh Carol.... I am so sorry. My heart hurts hearing this. I so well know their pain. Your kids are in my prayers. I will also keep the other family in my prayers. Sending you hugs and prayers. (((((((Carol)))))))


Hugs and prayers from me for them all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is nice that Shakila has invited you to visit. I understand your reluctance to visit uninvited; I'm the same but now that you have this invitation, take the initiative and go.


I certainly will! Just need to make an early start- well in time to catch a nine o'clock morning bus when my Gold Card kicks in, and I can travel free.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


I knew you would get the payroll correct!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just now watching the weather forcast says the low tonight will be 26.Our five day hgh/low forecast
> Tues. 52/27 and dry
> Wed. 49/29 and dry
> Thur 58/37 and dry
> ...


Just checked weather forcast for my part of Queensland. Average temp forcast for next seven days is 69 to 86 with high humidity.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


My boots came from the orthopedic dr., not the drug store or hospital. You will be needing to wear a garbage bag over it to keep your foot dry! And that doesn't even do anything to keep it warm when you are outside. I wish I could send you one of mine. Walk on it as absolutely little as possible. The more you walk on it without a boot, the worse it will heal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Don't you worry, Gwen. He would feed any of them that came to him. We visited an elderly lady this afternoon and Matthew had the cat in his arms and a dog at his side. He would just love on them. The cat tried to get my attention so I told the cat that Matthew would love to love on him. I do like cats and dogs, but I know how they have a calming effect on Matthew.
> 
> We had some partially made granny squares given to us to be put into blankets of some sort. The maker passed away and a 92 year old friend of hers gave them to our church to use. I do not crochet and did not want to hand sew them all together, so I took them to my friend from church who does crochet. She will make lap robes for a local nursing home from those squares. We really do have a nice group of people in our church who work well together to do mission projects. I even took some donated yarn to her as it had an old smell to it that would trigger DS#1's asthma. I have plenty of yarn to work from so I will never miss that yarn.


Over here, we have a number of charity groups who make stuff to give out. K4BN is about to undertake a promotion of another group (Sands) who does memory bags and support for mothers who lose babies, either miscarriage or still birth. While they do have fairly strict guidelines, the rest is up to you. By that I meant the miscarriage bags have booties, beanies and blankets in white as these normally occur before sex is determined. For the still borns, color is pastels and/or white. Preferably 4 ply baby yarn but whatever soft.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.
> 
> Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.
> 
> ...


Aurora has grown! You are all doing a wonderful job with her. I found her a very polite and well behaved young lady for her age, and upbringing, or lack there of, before you all got to her. She reminded me of our grands at that age!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL...off to knit a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He got sick December 27th and had last week seemed to be feeling /getting better but Sunday it took him down again. I have begged him to go to the hospital. He just says no I don't wanna go. I just need to sleep. Grrrrrrrr so mad at him right now.
> 
> Carol I am sending up prayers for your DS and DDIL. Heartbreaking 💔
> Also for the gentleman who passed from his injuries. Hope the people who did this to him are found and brought to justice. So sad.
> ...


It sounds to me like Greg is going to let this go until he is not given a choice as to whether or not to go. He will leave it until you have no choice but to call the ambulance for him. It sounds to me like he has pneumonia. Watch his breathing. If it gets too labored, call them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a neat idea and one that even folks not attending could participate in. Everyone could then post pictures of what their's looks like.


We are working on a few ideas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


As you say, Carol, there's ups and downs. And sometimes it is hard to come to terms with what is happening. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a secret- and thanks for getting the spelling right!
> 
> 2 tsp Active yeast
> 1 1/2 cups tepid water
> ...


That sounds good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> New generation, McGarrett's son comes home to solve his father's murder. Assembles a new team.


Ah! I have not read a TV Guide for such a long time- no point when you can't get broadcast!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds to me like Greg is going to let this go until he is not given a choice as to whether or not to go. He will leave it until you have no choice but to call the ambulance for him. It sounds to me like he has pneumonia. Watch his breathing. If it gets too labored, call them.


I am terrified that I will end up doing just that. I wish he would go. Gage has asked him to go he said Dad I am worried about you. He is sleeping right now. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight worrying about him. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


Sounds like a job well done, Rookie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Let us know how the buns and cinnamon rolls turn out. Hope you get good news about your foot. Glad you are getting it looked at.


I think the buns are very good. Had I not had to run to town & pick up GD I woud have let them rise another 1/2 hr but they are fine as is. DH ate some so must br OK as he's fussy :roll:

This is the recipe I used.But I didn't hav King Arthur Flour. COOP brand I think it is.

Vhttp://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/amish-dinner-rolls-recipe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


I hope it is not worse for having taken so long for treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.
> 
> Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.
> 
> ...


I am sure you have to be one of the most patient of folks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Supper is finally over. At 4pm I took meat out of the freezer. Dinner was supposed to be swiss steak, but ended up being salisbury steak (aka hockey pucks in our family!)mashed potatoes a salad, and my DGM's baking powder biscuits. It is the first time I have made them. I was pleased with the way they came out, especially as it is one of those old recipes that only has the ingredients, the temperature and how long to bake. I also got chicken and pork chops out, so have meat thawing for the rest of the week. That doesn't usually happen! It was almost 4 when I got home from the Dr. so got a late start. I almost always plan dinner at the last minute. Tomorrow will be chicken in the crock pot. Season the chicken, supposed to be chicken tenderloins, place in bottom of pot. Cover with an undiluted can of cream of whatever soup. 2 cups of chicken broth added to a box of stuffing mix until absorbed by the stuffing mix. Pour this on top, and cover. Cook on low for 4-6 hours. It will be a nice hot tender dinner for DH who is going to have some dental work done tomorrow. I have no idea how I am going to do the pork chops. And I will do the swiss steak yet! That was a large package of cubed round steak, and even tho I put it in the microwave on defrost, it is still frozen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those pesky blood tests sure get in the way of things!
> 
> I went for my Dr. appointment. They are giving me some kind of thyroid medicine, and I go for blood work this week, then again in 4-5 weeks and see what adjustments need to be done.


Between that and the carers timetable my week is not really my own. Hoping the tests go well for you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am terrified that I will end up doing just that. I wish he would go. Gage has asked him to go he said Dad I am worried about you. He is sleeping right now. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight worrying about him. I will keep you posted.


Get as much rest as you can. Gage doesn't need you both in the hospital. If you make that point, maybe it will make Greg go. Keeping him in my prayers, as you always are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do too Julie. Earlier he was wrestling with Sydney on the floor.


Pity there is no shot of that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the buns are very good. Had I not had to run to town & pick up GD I woud have let them rise another 1/2 hr but they are fine as is. DH ate some so must br OK as he's fussy :roll:
> 
> This is the recipe I used.But I didn't hav King Arthur Flour. COOP brand I think it is.
> 
> Vhttp://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/amish-dinner-rolls-recipe


I will save that and give it a try! Have the cinnamon buns been sampled yet?

Did the Dr. tell you to keep your foot wrapped until you can get a boot?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie this sounds so wonderful. I've copied it also and hope to make it real soon.
> 
> Rolls came out good and just ate one with real butter and honey. Yum.


One of the really good things is it is so quick to bake- especially when tummies are rumbling.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Since you like pictures, I just took a few.
> 
> By the way folks you may remember my making dinner rolls at Christmas and saying how I had quite a time getting them shaped right. Thanks to the tips from some of you I had no problem this time.


~~~Oh....those rolls look so yummy! Gwen is such a great cook (speaking from experience!!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: LR looks so cozy, too....altho'....where are the dogs??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just checked weather forcast for my part of Queensland. Average temp forcast for next seven days is 69 to 86 with high humidity.


Must be Fahrenheit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you have to be one of the most patient of folks.


Julie, Joy has loads more patience than I do! She just seems unflappable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds good!


it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, Joy has loads more patience than I do! She just seems unflappable.


 :thumbup: And such a caring soul.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must be Fahrenheit!


  yes I converted before putting up


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Between that and the carers timetable my week is not really my own. Hoping the tests go well for you, Tami!


But good that you have the carers. Thank you. I am sure they will. I am hoping that the tests say I won't need the thyroid meds, but I am to start them anyway. If I go in the morning, I will have the blood work done before taking any, so there will be a good comparison. I had to wait for the pharmacy to order the perscription in.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! We had the rain and 50°F yesterday. It was still pouring at 5 this morning. By 10 it had started snowing, and by 11 we had ground cover. It has stopped now, but is windy and 28°F. I am debating if I will go out and get something for supper, since DH is working afternoon shift. Not much I can make just for one. I do not want mac and cheese, and don't like canned soup. I only keep soup on hand that he will eat, or what I will use in a recipe. The snow plow has been going by regularly so I don't anticipate a problem driving. And I won't go far.


~~~One of the "joys" of living winter in Chicago.....always GUARANTEED the streets will be plowed without delay....elections depend upon it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> yes I converted before putting up


86 Celsius would be appropriate for somewhere like Venus, perhaps!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

And now I am off to finish preparing house for rental agency inspection. for some unknown reason, they are doing it at 8 weeks, not the normal 12.

Then I will start a mystery cal that I joined on facebook, aparently quick and importantly, free.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure you have to be one of the most patient of folks.


When Paula was about 2 or 3 years old, I'd had a very trying day with her (and she was a very sweet, gentle child), I sat on the steps coming down into the kitchen, quite stressed, and prayed to God for patience. *Then*, I remembered the passage in Scripture which teaches us that trying or testing works to increase our patience. Golly did I leave myself open for the next child--Susan!!!

Don and I often joked that if Susan had been born first, there would not have been a second child! The patience (and wisdom, I hope) have increased and have stood me in good stead. Who knew I/we would be this involved in caring for the fourth generation?

Ohio JOy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that certainly would have given him away. --- sam


~~~that's what I was thinking! Smoke and the smell of carbona re certain give-aways! :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But good that you have the carers. Thank you. I am sure they will. I am hoping that the tests say I won't need the thyroid meds, but I am to start them anyway. If I go in the morning, I will have the blood work done before taking any, so there will be a good comparison. I had to wait for the pharmacy to order the prescription in.


It is just sometimes they change times, and don't bother to let you know. Or as has happened just don't turn up. My regular lady is really good, but she is on holiday till next week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy for Bonnie, Greg, and Carol's family, as well as all others who need it.

I decided to make myself start on the ribbing (welt) for the Guernsey--better than sitting doing nothing, which makes me crazy. Then I discovered that I do not have the right length needle! I have a 16" and a 48" circular in the size I need...I need a 29". I started on it anyway, working the ribbing back and forth (I have enough tail to sew it up later), but for the life of me can't remember why I don't have one the right length. :roll: Oh well. Onward!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When Paula was about 2 or 3 years old, I'd had a very trying day with her (and she was a very sweet, gentle child), I sat on the steps coming down into the kitchen, quite stressed, and prayed to God for patience. *Then*, I remembered the passage in Scripture which teaches us that trying or testing works to increase our patience. Golly did I leave myself open for the next child--Susan!!!
> 
> Don and I often joked that if Susan had been born first, there would not have been a second child! The patience (and wisdom, I hope) have increased and have stood me in good stead. Who knew I/we would be this involved in caring for the fourth generation?
> 
> Ohio JOy


Life can be full of unexpected twists and turns. God Bless.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Welcome to the TeaParty. That is a lovely photo.


Thanks very much, Budasha! Our cold weather came blowing in today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy for Bonnie, Greg, and Carol's family, as well as all others who need it.
> 
> I decided to make myself start on the ribbing (welt) for the Guernsey--better than sitting doing nothing, which makes me crazy. Then I discovered that I do not have the right length needle! I have a 16" and a 48" circular in the size I need...I need a 29". I started on it anyway, working the ribbing back and forth (I have enough tail to sew it up later), but for the life of me can't remember why I don't have one the right length. :roll: Oh well. Onward!


Ever onward...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> And now I am off to finish preparing house for rental agency inspection. for some unknown reason, they are doing it at 8 weeks, not the normal 12.
> 
> Then I will start a mystery cal that I joined on facebook, aparently quick and importantly, free.


Oh, is this to be a permanent feature, or a once off?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I knew you would get the payroll correct!


Nice to know you were in my corner---I certainly had my doubts for awhile when I couldn't get a straight answer. The Internet research and study put it all together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My boots came from the orthopedic dr., not the drug store or hospital. You will be needing to wear a garbage bag over it to keep your foot dry! And that doesn't even do anything to keep it warm when you are outside. I wish I could send you one of mine. Walk on it as absolutely little as possible. The more you walk on it without a boot, the worse it will heal.


Yes, it will be a royal pain if I want to go out. I have some thick wool socks here I made for DS that will probably fit over, they are like felt boot liners. The doctor said because of the position of the cracks they are irritated by the flexing when I move my ankle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it is not worse for having taken so long for treatment.


I don't think so. It's not displaced or anything & my tolerance for pain is pretty high. I just got concerned when it started swelling also. It will be fine


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy 11th birthday gage - did you blow out all the candles with one breath? --- sam


~~~hmmmm? how many of us can blow out 11 candles today? OR....our full compliment of cake candles? One breath??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But good that you have the carers. Thank you. I am sure they will. I am hoping that the tests say I won't need the thyroid meds, but I am to start them anyway. If I go in the morning, I will have the blood work done before taking any, so there will be a good comparison. I had to wait for the pharmacy to order the perscription in.


Dr. told me that once on thyroid meds, you never get off them. I'm hoping that's not true. I take a small dose and have just had new labs run so we'll see if there are any adjustments for me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will save that and give it a try! Have the cinnamon buns been sampled yet?
> 
> Did the Dr. tell you to keep your foot wrapped until you can get a boot?


Yes, cinnamon buns were good.

No, just said to get the boot & keep off it as much as possible, also use ice morning & night.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poledra love the sweater
> Oneapril I am in Canada. Love the rainbow pic. Glad you joined us here at ktp. Looking forward to seeing your knits.👍
> 
> Weather has worsened. Sil and gang never made it today either. Really high winds and blowing snow.
> ...


~~~WAHOO! His wish is granted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of the "joys" of living winter in Chicago.....always GUARANTEED the streets will be plowed without delay....elections depend upon it! :lol: :lol:


The drive home from Warrenville took over 90 minutes and it was slow going, but not overly treacherous as I've seen in past years. The snow was so fluffy and dry and sparkling that it looked like someone poured out soap flakes. It's pretty for now, but will be slushy and ugly by the morning commute.

Drive safely on your way to Ohio -- some bad weather headed through there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so. It's not displaced or anything & my tolerance for pain is pretty high. I just got concerned when it started swelling also. It will be fine


I sure hope so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I'm glad all went well with your project.

Carol, sorry to hear of all of your troubles, terrible about the beating, how crazy are people! One of my friends had several miscarriages, she was finally sent to a specialist who told her that after a miscarriage you should wait a year to try again for your body to recover. She took his advise and had a healthy baby 2 yrs later. I hope you find your missing Christmas gifts.

Ohio Joy, Aurora is very lucky to hav you in her life. I think it's terrible her parents have no interest in her. I wonder what will become of the new children. Seems like some people don't deserve to have children.

Julie, thanks for posting the foccacia bread recipe.
Gwen, great photo of your DH & dog. 

Melody, hope you get Greg convinced to go to the doctor. If not, maybe you could try putting some onions on his chest, it sounds crazy but it does work. Chop the onions, warm in the microwave, put in a bag made from a tea towel & lay on the chest until they cool. I'm not sure if it's the vapors or the heat but it loosens the congestion.

Well, I better get to bed early, DH is taking vehicle for service very early in the am so won't be home to drive GS to school so I will have to get both of them up & ready instead of just one.

Spider, hope you get the sinus trouble under control. Have you tried Japanese mint oil? I find it works very well. Your eyes water for a few minutes but after that thngs open & begin to drain, it's quite amazing.

We have a nasty north wind howling today & supposed to keep doing so for a few days,Down to -28C/-18F but add the wind & it's -36. I'm glad I have an excuse to stay in.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just think you and Betty should come here next summer or fall and can make baskets out on my deck (especially if Brantley has finished screening it in.) We could even dye some yarn and then sit and knit. You can park yur RV in the back yard and Betty and Jim could have the spare bedroom. Anyone else willhave to pitch a ten or sty at a hotel.....oh wait....i Hannah goes to Spain for her study abroad we can use her room for someone to stay in too! See, I have it all planned out for us!


~~~I can imagine the party! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am really "happy tired" tonight so I'm going to call it a night shortly. Hannah starts the new semester tomorrow and DH will be back at the saw mill making tables. I've got to get a picture of them from him to show you. OMG they are beyond gorgeous. Gotta brag on him; he really does outstanding work.
> 
> Goodnight from me....TTYL


~~~DITTO that! He does fabulous work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie-how great that your efforts were successful. It must be a great satisfaction to know that you still have what it takes. I don't blame you for not wanting to go further. Retirement is a pretty great thing.

Bonnie- hope you can get the boot soon. You are always so busy. This willgive you a chance to do lots of knitting.

Carol-sorry to hear about your DS and DDIL-that is heartbreaking. I hope your husband's appointments go well and that you are feeling better soon.

Mel-men are so stubborn! I hope Greg either feels better soon or consents to get some medical help.

All this talk about bread is making me feel like I need to get back to that again. I gave away my bread machine many years ago but I do have a mixer with a bread hook so I will try that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how we are maligned and still keep our good humor. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Men can be so ridiculous about going to the doctor. Keeping him in prayer and hope he will go!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a completely new take on the old show - very well done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I think that is what was implied in Sam's post. *Sam* did I read that correctly or are you watching reruns?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how we are maligned and still keep our good humor. --- sam


But Sam, not going to the doctor when you are ill isn't tough, just daft. We love you anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And such a caring soul.


Absolutely. And when Joy or Don give you a hug, you can think of them months later and still feel that hug.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just sometimes they change times, and don't bother to let you know. Or as has happened just don't turn up. My regular lady is really good, but she is on holiday till next week.


There is that. I think that at times, they expect that you have nothing else to do except sit and wait for them. I am glad you have one who is considerate of your time.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nice to know you were in my corner---I certainly had my doubts for awhile when I couldn't get a straight answer. The Internet research and study put it all together.


Of course I was in your corner!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dr. told me that once on thyroid meds, you never get off them. I'm hoping that's not true. I take a small dose and have just had new labs run so we'll see if there are any adjustments for me too.


Well, that didn't hold true for my first time in 1991. I was on synthroid for about 4 days. I couldn't stand the itching. That dr. took me off completely. I haven't had any since. The current dr. told me he has only had 1 patient in 15 years that has had an allergic reaction, and that turned out to be to the dye used to color the pill. Of course I can't tell him what color mine were that long ago. I really would prefer not to have to take any. I would like to see what the blood work says before I start taking it. I kind of thought he would do the blood work and go from there, but he wants me on them now. Hope you get some good adjustments to yours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, cinnamon buns were good.
> 
> No, just said to get the boot & keep off it as much as possible, also use ice morning & night.


I hope you can get the boot quickly then. Try to walk without flexing your ankle as much as possible. Ice it in between if you need to.

Eat a cinnamon bun for me please.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I get unimaginable pain in my legs from them and couldn't get them on myself now even if I had to. Last Tim I had any on was for surgery in 1999. I could not stand them on.


~~~hmmmm...I wear them all the time. I have found a source for them that fits me well....the tops are ot too tight. Many I tried cut my circulation...defeating the purpose! I use the knee-highs. Now, when I may go a day without wearing them....I miss them! They do feel good when put on. I use a Swedish sock putting-on thingy that works for both of us. am I weird?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Rookie-how great that your efforts were successful. It must be a great satisfaction to know that you still have what it takes. I don't blame you for not wanting to go further. Retirement is a pretty great thing.
> 
> Bonnie- hope you can get the boot soon. You are always so busy. This willgive you a chance to do lots of knitting.
> 
> ...


I can give you a very simple bread recipe for the mixer if you like. Just let me know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmm...I wear them all the time. I have found a source for them that fits me well....the tops are ot too tight. Many I tried cut my circulation...defeating the purpose! I use the knee-highs. Now, when I may go a day without wearing them....I miss them! They do feel good when put on. I use a Swedish sock putting-on thingy that works for both of us. am I weird?


It could be they are not fitting me correctly, but I can only stand regular knee high nylons for a few hours before they do the same thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That recipe looks so good. Uses a good bit more butter than the one I've been using; bet they really taste great. Will have to give the a try.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the buns are very good. Had I not had to run to town & pick up GD I woud have let them rise another 1/2 hr but they are fine as is. DH ate some so must br OK as he's fussy :roll:
> 
> This is the recipe I used.But I didn't hav King Arthur Flour. COOP brand I think it is.
> 
> Vhttp://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/amish-dinner-rolls-recipe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney was probably outside, Mario either on my bed, Truman and Molly in the recliner next to me, and Leila on the floor behind me....LOL You know they had to be around now didn't you....LOL.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh....those rolls look so yummy! Gwen is such a great cook (speaking from experience!!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: LR looks so cozy, too....altho'....where are the dogs??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 64. Hugs and Prayers. Good night everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it goes without saying you would be coming too now! LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can imagine the party! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> It's a criminal offence here to imitate a police officer, and I can't imagine a real one demanding a call back, so would phone the local police station and tell them.


~~~very much a scam!!!! Do not call back...and do report it to the police.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO that! He does fabulous work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Sam but you do know most men are like that....of course you are one of the excepts. 


thewren said:


> how we are maligned and still keep our good humor. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sock putting on thingy has been a life saver for e too. Again thank you for having it sent to me. It is so nice being able to put my own socks on. DH was a sweetie to do it for me but to be truthful he never could get them on so that they felt comfortable.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmm...I wear them all the time. I have found a source for them that fits me well....the tops are ot too tight. Many I tried cut my circulation...defeating the purpose! I use the knee-highs. Now, when I may go a day without wearing them....I miss them! They do feel good when put on. I use a Swedish sock putting-on thingy that works for both of us. am I weird?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm going to take a break...TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, I'm glad all went well with your project.
> 
> Carol, sorry to hear of all of your troubles, terrible about the beating, how crazy are people! One of my friends had several miscarriages, she was finally sent to a specialist who told her that after a miscarriage you should wait a year to try again for your body to recover. She took his advise and had a healthy baby 2 yrs later. I hope you find your missing Christmas gifts.
> 
> ...


I am fairly sure I have posted it before- but it was before the days when Kate was keeping track of our posts. Easier to type out again than try and find it elsewhere!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely. And when Joy or Don give you a hug, you can think of them months later and still feel that hug.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, you are a financial genius to get the system sorted and working!
Carol, so sorry for sad news. Hugs. Life can get bumpy.
Bonnie, hope you can get boot soon. Annoying you couldn't get it locally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There is that. I think that at times, they expect that you have nothing else to do except sit and wait for them. I am glad you have one who is considerate of your time.


It does not help that I find it very hard to settle to much when waiting, apart from my knitting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope the cold is soon gone. Mix 1/4 tsp of cinnamon well, into 1 Tablespoon of honey and take it 3 times a day. It will help some. Hope you can make it to knitting while you are in Ohio. Could the gifts have been left at the cottage?


~~~I take cinnamon every morning in my cocoa. Not sure I could handle the honey...it is so sweet. I'm a savory person.

We've searched the cottage, too. Such a mystery. Maybe they'll show up in an obvious place in a couple of years? who knows.....

I really want to get to Vermilion group.....I have an appointment on the 21st (Thursday)....so maybe the next week? Not sure of our plans. Keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> All our houses, growing up, had one door jam with pencil marks up it to show growth. Even the rentals.  Well, pencil is removable.


~~~When we moved, we took the whole board that was part of the door jamb....we still have it. You have given me an idea....we should highlight it. I feel a crafty project coming on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Really beautiful work!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You just let DH pamper you. Maybe add in some of the honey/cinnamon mixture too. Hope this cold can be caught quickly before it get into yur chest. Keeping you in prayer.


~~~Thanks! At this point, I am willing to be pampered! And he is good at it! :thumbup: At this point in the day (~11 PMCST) I am feeling better... :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Re Greg--I would worry that with his having been ill since Jan. 1, it is likely he has a bacterial infection and needs antibiotics. Sounds like pneumonia or bronchitis.


~~~I agree....time to see the doctor.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you find them in time for next Christmas :lol:


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so good to hear from you. Matthew posted a picture to the tea party a few weeks ago of Rocco and Penrose. I can't remember when it was posted though.


~~~I missed that. Can you pm it to me? I have been wondering how it was progressing. I did see the picture of it in progress...just Rocco in the picture. Is that the one you are referring to?
Greetings to Matthew, as always....love his work, and his artistic sensibilities!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, how sad for your DS and DDIL. My prayers continually for them. We had the ceremony with our daughter down in Springfield and each year there are more and more names on the wall of babies born too soon and laid to rest at the Angel of Hope statue. It brings to mind how many there are that suffer this way; there's very little visibility to it otherwise.
> 
> So sad to hear of being beaten to death; I really don't like what I see happening in our world; way too much violence against each other.
> 
> Praying for you as you deal with all of this plus heading back to Cleveland and not feeling well yourself. Hugs.


~~~Thanks, Rookie. I agree, so many sadnesses and disagreeablenesses (is that a word???) happening. It's hard to deal with them.
We need to plan some kind of mini-KAP soon! They are rejuvenating and reinvigoratring!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a neat idea and one that even folks not attending could participate in. Everyone could then post pictures of what their's looks like.


~~~I like it...I like it! Keep thinking...and brain-storming!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All issues being lifted in prayer. Have sent you a pm.


~~~Thanks,Gwen. MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got to 2" on the welt...so one more inch (and I must get the proper needle) and I'm ready to work on the rest. One thing about rather "mindless" knitting is it's meditative, and I'm tired now, so I may even sleep better tonight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness gracious! I am so glad you had it checked. But it is terrible that you are having to wait to get the boot. Do continue to super pamper your foot and be very careful. Prayers that it will mend quickly and that you will be in minimal or no pain.


~~~ditto! Do take care of yourself!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh Carol.... I am so sorry. My heart hurts hearing this. I so well know their pain. Your kids are in my prayers. I will also keep the other family in my prayers. Sending you hugs and prayers. (((((((Carol)))))))


~~~Thank you, Tami. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've got to 2" on the welt...so one more inch (and I must get the proper needle) and I'm ready to work on the rest. One thing about rather "mindless" knitting is it's meditative, and I'm tired now, so I may even sleep better tonight.


The Guernsey?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Hugs and prayers from me for them all.


~~~MUCH appreciated, Martina!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As you say, Carol, there's ups and downs. And sometimes it is hard to come to terms with what is happening. Prayers coming your way.


~~~The hugs & prayers are soothing. Thank you, Julie!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> how we are maligned and still keep our good humor. --- sam


~~~Sam, you do do your best to defend and support your gender!
Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, is this to be a permanent feature, or a once off?


At the moment a once off, most of Melody's Makings kals or cals are paid for. This one is a quick freeby, if I can get my head around it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sock putting on thingy has been a life saver for e too. Again thank you for having it sent to me. It is so nice being able to put my own socks on. DH was a sweetie to do it for me but to be truthful he never could get them on so that they felt comfortable.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right now it is snowing rather heavily - so we will have even more for for you when you arrive. sending dh tons of healing energy to get hm back in the pink and away from the clinic. drive safely. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> Chicago has cold....but, not enough snow to really call it snow....although, it is snowing now, and the street is white. I'll hold my opinion for later! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have chrome? that is where i have mine. --- sam



budasha said:


> I tried it and saw the kalidescope (sp) for a second before McAfee shut it off. What I did see was exceptionally colourful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what breed is the big dog? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Everything is going well. I now have my mom's dog. My DS had kept her after mom died, but her DGS, which she is adopting, are a little rough with her. My house is much quieter! My little Pom had another eye traum and is now blind. I think my big boy tried to take a treat from her. He's 84 pounds and she is 6. She can't quite hold her own with him. He has been very sorry!
> 
> How are you doing? I know you have had some adjustments. You have been in my thoughts and prayers even though I have been away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of soothing healing energy zooming to surround ds and ddil in warm soothing energy -how sad for them.

i hope they caught the father and son - how very sad for daughter and family. i think they should be put in a box with about ten guys bigger than them and die the same way. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Save the snow! We are coming back to Ohio next week. DH has appts at the Clinic....seems we can't get away from them! Will they never end?
> 
> I have 2 requests for prayers....I learned at Christmas that our DDIL has not had one....but four miscarriages in the past year or so. DS & DDIL have kept this to themselves....plus dealing with a few other intense issues. My heart aches for them, and they need loads of prayer warrior energies to help them heal and carry on.
> 
> The other request I just learned today...the BIL of a friend of ours had stopped at a truck stop last week. He was beaten up for no known reason by a father & son....they had to pull the plug today. This is a very sad day. Such senselessness....his daughter has been battling leukemia, and has finally "turned the corner" and is on a positive track back to health. I have no words....just tears and heartache. Any prayers of comfort are a blessing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah jeanette - we all knew you would do a perfect job - well done. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you -atcually your foot - tons of healing energy to get them healed really quick. spend as much time as you can with it up so it heals faster. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to you joy - and to paula and her dh - blessings on all of you for doing this. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Yes, Sam, the ''little'' DGGD came in at about 5:15 AM this morning. As Don had a doctor's appointment at 3:15 this afternoon I picked her up from Kindergarten at that time also. She is not so little now. At 6 years old and about 4' tall, she is chest tall to me. My older daughter, Paula, and her DH have applied for and filed at the courthouse here guardianship papers for her. As she told the school administrators, it is not that either parent is unfit--neither seems inclined nor interested in providing for her on a full-time basis. Each of them has other partners (not spouses) and new sons born last September.
> 
> Paula works very early hours most days of the week and, as store manager, she is frequently the one who closes the store at the end of the day. Most Sundays Paula works either the opening (6 AM and 20+miles closer to Lake Erie) or early afternoon to closing at 10:00 PM. Thus, Aurora is in need of care before and after school and transportation to and from on most days. Since I am the only adult free on school days during those important times, I'm called on. I simply cannot leave Paula and DH without support as needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not a secret- and thanks for getting the spelling right!
> 
> 2 tsp Active yeast


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The hugs & prayers are soothing. Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup: lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At the moment a once off, most of Melody's Makings kals or cals are paid for. This one is a quick freeby, if I can get my head around it.


I'm all for freebies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of weather. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Just checked weather forcast for my part of Queensland. Average temp forcast for next seven days is 69 to 86 with high humidity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

back to bed for a while. ---- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you want some mud Margaret I have plenty although it's way past mud in the flower beds it's more like dirty grainy slime
> I m thinking of a foot print afghan if I ever have a grandchild . I was thinking footprints when they are born and transferred to graph paper and then at regular intervals maybe knit in square s and then put together


Thats an interesting idea- Was thinking I wouldn't know how to do it- but as you suggest putting it on a knitting graph paper.

They rang me today because David wanted to send a CHristmas Pudding with them to his sister (she is in Melbourne where they are heading tomorrow) so Vicky rang to suggest I dropped it in. When I rang to say when I ws coming she said they were thinkign of leaving her with me while they went shopping. First time she was left with anyone other than themselves so I was thrilled to help them out! ANd she (Elizabeth slept most of the time. Woke up squaking about 2 minutes before Vicky got home. The she settled again and went of to sleep on grandmas tummy. However Grandma stilll hasn't seen her new smile- she hasn't been awake and alert yet when I am around. 
She had her first set of immunisations this morning- not worrying her at this stage. But she was shocked at the jabs!

I went to bed around 3.30 this morning up to date with KTP- and now I have 20 pages to read. And going over to our place place soon. The cleaner wants everything out the house so they can clean! We had hoped to leave a little bit there.
So in the next couple of days need to clear out the house and get ready for the conference for David's work- and htis is about the only real time consuming thing I do for them all year.

Not necessarily the mud but some of your rain and coolness I would very willingly have.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Thats all sounding as good as can be expected.

Talking of people recovering I spoke to Mum yesterday and she feels like she is almost back to the way was pre- op. Right on the 6 week mark (as ELizabeth is 6 weeks today Mums surgery was 6 weeks today as well)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought a bunch of forever stamps the first time they came out and am still using them - i don't mail that many letters. i'm not sure what it costs for first class mail here anymore. no where close to what yours it though i am sure. --- sam


Well I looked it up after talking about it. the 70 cents we were paying was according to the PO the cheapest in any developed world. The new price of $1 is the cheapest- no longer will it arrive the next day in capital cities for no extra cost. No idea how much it scostes to send one that arrives the next day now.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


What an achievement, good for you. What is your secret?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And hugs for you, Mags. Happy Belated to DS- can't avoid one's own advancing years when the kids reach such milestones- I have a new friend whose oldest just had her 60th.


Sure can't Julie😞


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I get unimaginable pain in my legs from them and couldn't get them on myself now even if I had to. Last Tim I had any on was for surgery in 1999. I could not stand them on.


They are not comfortable but my leg doesn't swell when I wear them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd now (if you didn't already know) you know what they are talking about.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never made bread or bun s well not since I was in school . MIL used to always make her own and wanted to teach me I declined nicely just used to eat hers instead . She loved to bake and her favourite grandchild was my oldest so all the cakes , pies and bread would be sent home with him and his dad . I did learn to make pies . I can make lovely pastry but when it comes to rolling it out I'm useless it cracks round the edges . So I'm good at making smaller pies


That is what happens to me too Sonya. I think I try to roll it too thin. Maybe Bonnie can give us some tips. She sure makes a lot of pie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Sure can't Julie😞


 :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> All I know is that he said it has to be at least 55 F and until it will be that warm for a sustainable amount of time he can't put it on. He said he is going to see if he an round up a couple of sealed oil heaters to put in the area.


I'm not including your husband in this comment want to make that clear straight away 😄 
Have to say Gwen you have some lovely fur babies


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been paying $1 for letters for a couple of years now & there is talk of them closing & privatizing some small-town post offices. There has also been talk of delivery being cut to 3 days a week from 5. We used to have 6 day delivery.


We get our mail in a rural community box and if a parcel comes and won't fit in one of the compartments then we have to go into town to the mall to pick it up.
A year or so ago all local delivery mail goes to Vancouver now to be sorted so has to travel 2 ferries and a 1 1/2 hour drive on our end and then to the postal outlet in Richmond, sorted and returned to here. Now tell me how that makes sense. If I mailed a letter to my next door neighbour it would be at least a week, usually longer for her to get it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a cute idea


Very cute idea.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - what makes them so expensive?


I don't know. They are a prescription and come with different compression points to keep the fluid going up the leg and every so often you have to be remeasured for them.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


Good to hear there are no infections.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


Beautiful cowls and looks like a very sweet Candy😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to go out and check our pussy willow out by the barn - see if it is blooming - actually - think i will ask gary to look when he goes out to feed the barn cats. lol --- sam


Oh I love pussy willows and can never find any.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


Isn't that frustrating and even worse some people believe them. I would call the police too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds sooooo good - dripping with butter and jam - i could make a meal out of that. --- sam


Don't want to make you drool Sam but I did make them and they sure were good. DH likes tea buns with fruit pieces in them like you put in Christmas cake. I sometimes buy them for him at the grocery store but today had a brainwave because I had some of the fruit in the fridge. I think I will be making them regularly for him now😊
Made a couple of loaves of bread too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> my kind of weather. --- sam


You should come over for a short break from that horrid cold, any of you northern hemisphere folks, now is a great time to escape the cold.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you certainly wouldn't want to snag those. --- sam


I did many times. Even though they are so thick they will run too if you get a snag. Have been known to put duct tape on them to make them last longer😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~thank you, Kate....I miss all of you, too. As busy as each day gets...I never fail to think of the KTP and various partiers (is that a word?). Wishing I had the calm moments to sit and read...at the very least!


So sorry to hear your sad news . I will be hoping and praying for your son and DIL and you to that they will have a healthy pregnancy and baby

I also hope they arrested the two men and they will go to jail . I know that doesn't help the poor family but they need to be locked up 
It's so terrible that there are people out there who will just do this sort of thing 
My oldest son ended up in hospital on his 21st birthday after being attacked by a group of men and women for defending a young women they were 
Shouting at . I later found out one of the women took her child to the same school as I took my youngest and that she was a nurse 
I took great delight in telling her in front of her many friends that she should expect a visit from the police and why . She tried to say it wasn't her but with positive ids from my son and the girl and cctv . Her and her husband and friends went to court


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> my afghan is my goto television knitting right now. bluebloods and hawaii 50 - it's a very good remake of the one with jack lord. --- sam


I don't know how I could have left Hawaii 50 off the list. We get that and blue bloods back to back on a Friday night. Another one on PBS we really enjoy is Heartbeat.
Are you making an afghan for yourself Sam or for a gift?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so good to hear from you. Matthew posted a picture to the tea party a few weeks ago of Rocco and Penrose. I can't remember when it was posted though.


*Carol*
If it's the one I'm thinking of it's in the Knitting Tea Party of 18th December, 2015 on page 60.

Dawned on me that I could repost it! :roll: I hope this is the right one.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a wake up call! My baby is 41!


My baby will be 40 in July. That is going to be a hard one to swallow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


 So pleased that everything went according to plan . I'm thinking that was such a relief for you , now you can breathe again 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz the cowls looks great.👍
> Candy is just adorable.
> 
> Haven't done much of anything today. Buses were cancelled and though Gage walks or gets a ride from Greg I kept him home. Greg is still not feeling better. Came down the hall this morning to find him on the couch with zip up hooded sweater, coat my hood (both hoods over his head) and a blanket pulled up to his ears. Said he was cold but was burning up to the touch and pouring sweat. He has been sleeping off and on today. I am trying to get him to go to the hospital as I am worried. His sister is suppose to come to see Gage today after work. Maybe she can make him go. 😕 no knitting today.


Melody tell him all the ktp people wished him a happy birthday and now they are worried about all of you and would he please go to er.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


I can't believe the hospital didn't supply one . Or sell them as they don't supply them . Is there not a pharmacy in the hospital? Obviously not 
You would think they would carry lots of different stock being as they are the nearest drug stores


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> January 11th (today) is Milk Day, commemorating the first time milk was delivered in bottles back in 1878.


We can still get milk delivered here once a week from the organic food store but it is pretty expensive.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and heidi - she even has them in the van but never remembers to take them in the store. i always have meijer bags for my little waste baskets. --- sam


Haha that is me. Have them in the back of my car and am too lazy to go back out to the car to get them. I do my grocery shopping last too so usually pooped by then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Well done Daralene..... you are doing fantastic.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Before I forget again, prayers please for the father of a friend's DIL who was knocked off his motorbike before Christmas and is still on the long road to recovery. My friend had to cancel a coffee morning to drive DIL to and from hospital. Latest I heard he was on a ward, slow recovery in front of him.

p69 all caught up, now off to eat and watch repeats of ncis and ncis la. 

Anyone trying to reach me by skype, I had to uninstall and reinstall the program. It decided not to let me in, for reasons unknown.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the 'blahs' are short lived!


Me too. I hate the blahs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Monday which was only meant to be 34 reached 37. But while high 30s no 40s forcast which is nice. As to mud- what is that?
> 
> Talking of temperatures the current trend is for Temeprature blankets- each day knit or crochet a row in a colour determined by the weather. I was looking at a link on our Handknitters Guild facebook page and they had a link to one for Australian temperatures (and the colours from Bendigo yarns as well). Thought it was interesting but answering a topic on KP tonight I suddenly thought what fun it might for Elizabeth in the future to have one started on her birth day so it is for the first year of her life. And if I like it for signifcant years after that. But too many will maybe get boring as the colours will all be the same- just the prortions and orders that will be different.
> Need to think about it- I'm meant to be using up yarn not buying more!


Sounds like a good idea ... I think there will be quite a bit of red needed at the moment though.

Still saying 42c for tomorrow ! However there is supposed to be a cool change in the evening and Thursday is forecast to only be 18c. Good grief thats a definate drop!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Aurora has grown! You are all doing a wonderful job with her. I found her a very polite and well behaved young lady for her age, and upbringing, or lack there of, before you all got to her. She reminded me of our grands at that age!


I'm glad Sam asked how Aurora was as I too was wondering 
I hope your daughter gets full guardianship as its obviously what she needs 
you and your family are doing a wonderful job in caring for her


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was mainly the flower beds that turned into muddy water puddles and filled up to about 6 inches of water to begin with then as the ground got to saturated the lawn also turned into a big puddle , have to wear wellies if I want to go out there . No rain today so far fingers crossed it will stay like this for a while .


Fingers are crossed. I hope you plants dont float away!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear all the sad news. Prayers for everyone. Hope you feel better soon.


From me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dr. told me that once on thyroid meds, you never get off them. I'm hoping that's not true. I take a small dose and have just had new labs run so we'll see if there are any adjustments for me too.


I take 150mg a day and when I had my last test the results were not good at all so I'm having to go back for another test and a chat with my doctor 
I'm on the medication for life as my thyroid does not work at all now


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


No wonder you were in pain Bonnie. Yes it is pretty sad that you have to wait to get a boot. Sure hope it makes it feel a whole lot better


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They seem to be following what we have done, with that proposal, Bonnie, I have mail I know was posted for Christmas from Britain, that still has not turned up!


Thats is just taking too long, its getting riduculous how slow the mail is. I hope it turns up very soon for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a neat idea and one that even folks not attending could participate in. Everyone could then post pictures of what their's looks like.


That is a good idea and Gwen how thoughtful of you to think of those who cannot attend.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a firm scrape through the top layer of paint!


I have one on my door jam between the kitchen and living room for the 4 youngest DGDs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I take cinnamon every morning in my cocoa. Not sure I could handle the honey...it is so sweet. I'm a savory person.
> 
> We've searched the cottage, too. Such a mystery. Maybe they'll show up in an obvious place in a couple of years? who knows.....
> 
> I really want to get to Vermilion group.....I have an appointment on the 21st (Thursday)....so maybe the next week? Not sure of our plans. Keeping our fingers crossed!


Have you looked in the fridge 😄


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you madam...LOL....it was so funny when SIL eve took a picture of them and sent it to his mother. LOL.


You are most welcome. They really did look good and they deserved a picture sent to his mum!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> plus this, in relation to an earlier comment or few.(from facebook, via my friend Ruth, in Glasgow {the real Glasgow, not Canada!})


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I knew you would get the payroll correct!


Absolutely. That is quite the task you took on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really beautiful work!


I agree the table is gorgeous . Your husband does beautiful work Gwen


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just got a call from someone who says he's a police officer and that either I or my lawyer should call him back immediately. If not, I would be in deep trouble. Well, now I'm on their call list :evil: Sounded like an Asian somebody and he was reading off a sheet because he was sure in a hurry. Didn't want to talk to me either. Just did his spiel and then hung up.


 :thumbdown: Sounds like a new tactic the scammers have.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats an interesting idea- Was thinking I wouldn't know how to do it- but as you suggest putting it on a knitting graph paper.
> 
> They rang me today because David wanted to send a CHristmas Pudding with them to his sister (she is in Melbourne where they are heading tomorrow) so Vicky rang to suggest I dropped it in. When I rang to say when I ws coming she said they were thinkign of leaving her with me while they went shopping. First time she was left with anyone other than themselves so I was thrilled to help them out! ANd she (Elizabeth slept most of the time. Woke up squaking about 2 minutes before Vicky got home. The she settled again and went of to sleep on grandmas tummy. However Grandma stilll hasn't seen her new smile- she hasn't been awake and alert yet when I am around.
> She had her first set of immunisations this morning- not worrying her at this stage. But she was shocked at the jabs!
> ...


 I've been thinking about the idea for a while and I've been reading up on how to do own basic designs on knitting graph paper . I like the idea of making my own pattern/ designs on blankets 
Glad you got to spend some alone time with your granddaughter even though she was asleep


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i actually went to bed around one last night - i was sleepy. --- sam


Well done! I hope you had a long sleep all night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is what happens to me too Sonya. I think I try to roll it too thin. Maybe Bonnie can give us some tips. She sure makes a lot of pie.


I watched a cookery show and he said the trick is try not to handle the pastry to much as that's what makes the pastry crack .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using my stand mixer these days when I need to knead the dough. So all the actual baking is in the oven.
> I am getting quite a reputation locally for my Foccacia and my standard white loaf (liked by Hori- next-door and family)
> 
> I am delighted, Shakila, Nasir's wife, has just invited me to come over to visit them. Nasir always stresses that I am family, but I have not wanted to presume, nor invite myself over! I will enjoy seeing her again, and the children, if I can organise it quickly! (before school resumes from the summer break).


That will be lovely for you Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> 5-Day Forecast for Defiance, Ohio
> 
> Tomorrow: Snow/Wind, High: 23 F, Low: 5 F
> 
> ...


Looks like Winter has arrived for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


So pleased it went well, but never doubted that it would. Good on you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


That's too bad that you have managed to crack the bones. Wish you were nearer as I've still got my 'boot' from last year - I asked at the hospital but they don't take them back. :roll: Hope you get one soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just now watching the weather forcast says the low tonight will be 26.Our five day hgh/low forecast
> Tues. 52/27 and dry
> Wed. 49/29 and dry
> Thur 58/37 and dry
> ...


 :shock: and we are having 107f !!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how we are maligned and still keep our good humor. --- sam


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course I was in your corner!


Shift over, it's crowded in this corner! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmm...I wear them all the time. I have found a source for them that fits me well....the tops are ot too tight. Many I tried cut my circulation...defeating the purpose! I use the knee-highs. Now, when I may go a day without wearing them....I miss them! They do feel good when put on. I use a Swedish sock putting-on thingy that works for both of us. am I weird?


Nope, sensible! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~When we moved, we took the whole board that was part of the door jamb....we still have it. You have given me an idea....we should highlight it. I feel a crafty project coming on!


I have the boys' heights marked on the inside of a cupboard door upstairs and have now started measuring Luke on it too. A decorator (male) thought I was mad because I wouldn't let him paint over it, but recently another decorator (female) quite agreed with me.....spot the difference? :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Or you can be in my boat, and not receive the paper bills like you are supposed to! Time Warner is on it's way out. Next week we will be getting a new internet provider. I called in October or November because I received an automated call that we were past due. When I had the money I needed transfered between accounts to pay bills, I called to see how much I owed, and told them I was not receiving my bills. Could I Man comes back in a few minutes and says all set up. I asked to what email address, as he had not asked for one. Well to your TWC email of course. I had never set one up. So he gives me the email address. Asked to be transfered to someone who could help me with a service change, as I wanted to remove home phone. Found out it would cost me the same as I already paid, but they did reduce the monthly bill. To this day, I have not received a paper bill since. The next month I spent THREE FREAKING HOURS trying to get into that email. I wrote down every single thing. I finally got into it. There was NO bill in the emails!! Last week, I try to get into it to see if I had received a bill in the email, only to find out that that email address is non existant! Of course I now have very little voice due to my surgery, so handed DH the phone number for the local phone company and told him to switch us back. Tired of this crap. They will be here next week. I paid the bill using the amount the lady on the phone had given me. Good thing I had every thing from that phone call written down. I can't depend on our mail arriving anymore.


Good Grief!! :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> There is a scam going on here where they pretend to be calling from the Income Tax office saying that we owe money and must return the call immediately or face prosecution. I think this is the same and on hindsight, I should have made a note of the phone number. Since I'm now on their call list, I expect to hear from them again and will call the police. Thanks for reminding me to do that.


The tax office scam is over here too, there were warnings about it in our papers etc. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, how sad for your DS and DDIL. My prayers continually for them. We had the ceremony with our daughter down in Springfield and each year there are more and more names on the wall of babies born too soon and laid to rest at the Angel of Hope statue. It brings to mind how many there are that suffer this way; there's very little visibility to it otherwise.
> 
> So sad to hear of being beaten to death; I really don't like what I see happening in our world; way too much violence against each other.
> 
> Praying for you as you deal with all of this plus heading back to Cleveland and not feeling well yourself. Hugs.


And hugs from me too Carol. So tragic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


Oh gosh, any wonder it was painful. :-( I hope you can get the boot this week, it really will help. Mum had fracture in her foot couple of years ago and I had a bit of bother getting a boot as well. Had to go to an orthodic place. I agree they should have them in the chemist/drug store.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, you are a financial genius to get the system sorted and working!
> Carol, so sorry for sad news. Hugs. Life can get bumpy.
> Bonnie, hope you can get boot soon. Annoying you couldn't get it locally.


Not a genius...just learned how to put puzzles together when growing up without a TV...that helped develop a very detailed oriented brain. Excel spreadsheets do all the math magic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me... page 58. Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days....... good to see.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I looked it up after talking about it. the 70 cents we were paying was according to the PO the cheapest in any developed world. The new price of $1 is the cheapest- no longer will it arrive the next day in capital cities for no extra cost. No idea how much it scostes to send one that arrives the next day now.


I checked on ours too and a first class stamp here costs 63pence, which is roughly 1.3AUD, 1.3CD and 1 USD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Rookie. I agree, so many sadnesses and disagreeablenesses (is that a word???) happening. It's hard to deal with them.
> We need to plan some kind of mini-KAP soon! They are rejuvenating and reinvigoratring!


Glad to hear that...I agree and love hosting them. All who are in the area who would like to join in, PM your availability in March and I'll see what I can organize.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats all sounding as good as can be expected.
> 
> Talking of people recovering I spoke to Mum yesterday and she feels like she is almost back to the way was pre- op. Right on the 6 week mark (as ELizabeth is 6 weeks today Mums surgery was 6 weeks today as well)


That's good news!!! Hope the recovery keeps going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Don't want to make you drool Sam but I did make them and they sure were good. DH likes tea buns with fruit pieces in them like you put in Christmas cake. I sometimes buy them for him at the grocery store but today had a brainwave because I had some of the fruit in the fridge. I think I will be making them regularly for him now😊
> Made a couple of loaves of bread too.


I have my Mom's gumdrop candy cookie recipe and I substitute this fruit in them. Yum, now I know I need to try some in bread.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My baby will be 40 in July. That is going to be a hard one to swallow.


My oldest will be 40 on 6/28...that makes me feel old.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad Sam asked how Aurora was as I too was wondering
> I hope your daughter gets full guardianship as its obviously what she needs
> you and your family are doing a wonderful job in caring for her


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree the table is gorgeous . Your husband does beautiful work Gwen


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So glad you are here to remind me of all the things I meant to comment on Sonja! :lol: Often by the time I list the pictures, etc I think I have commented when I haven't! :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It maybe because what we call Linseed is known as Flaxseed elsewhere,


We have LSA here.
http://www.energy-fields-health-food.com/benefits-of-lsa.html no idea how much ithe claims are valid just to show what it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So pleased that everything went according to plan . I'm thinking that was such a relief for you , now you can breathe again 😄


Not quite yet -- just taking time out to celebrate the victories as I get through them; some of them are more of a struggle than others as I regain some of the computer & Excel spreadsheet skills; I remember what can be done and then research how to do it again. My DDIL is a whiz at Excel and pointed me to a couple of other functions that have helped tremendously.

Up early for a 7:00 a.m. webinar on the 401(k) - I'll be interested to see how many sign on for this early morning one. After that, I'll be going into the office again for a full day of getting 401(k) mailings out and documents set up. I knew this week would be the busiest with the two big projects overlapping. The person I'm helping is the lead on the US payroll project so getting access to her time to get information I need is challenging. This week is even worse for her; so I'm chilling as much as possible.

DH want's to plan a trip for over the Spring Break...not exactly when I want to travel when the rest of the US especially the college kids are travelling about..but maybe a quick trip to TN and then on down to Gulf Shores, AL where we love to sit on the beach and relax.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I take 150mg a day and when I had my last test the results were not good at all so I'm having to go back for another test and a chat with my doctor
> I'm on the medication for life as my thyroid does not work at all now


Sorry to hear that - hope they get the meds regulated. I asked my Dr. if I could change to taking all my meds in the a.m. including the Levothoroxine and he said yes so that's what I'm doing. I've not noticed any difference, but know now that I'm not missing any doses like I was before due to forgetting at nighttime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Very much a catch 22 situation. Mind you, cannot think of the last time I posted a letter or card, parcels yes, letter no.
> 
> Margaret, look into the pensioner postal concession. Stamps become either 65c or 75c for so many. Worth it if you send a lot of letters and I think there is discounts on other po services


Ah yes but I am not on a pension. Maryanne has them. But i don't post letters often anyway so it doesn't have a big impact on me. But it is a huge proportion of a jump for a lower level of service. But don't see what else they can do either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been thinking about the idea for a while and I've been reading up on how to do own basic designs on knitting graph paper . I like the idea of making my own pattern/ designs on blankets
> Glad you got to spend some alone time with your granddaughter even though she was asleep


There's a website where people make up designs and they're left on the website. You can make your designs also. Gwen, I think you sent it to me when I was designing DH's cowl for Pacer's Faire Isle KAP class. I'll look for it and post it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not a worry for some of us with chronic conditions, we get bulk billed for everything.


But even that is the doctors choice- they do not have to bulk bill if they don't want to.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen, the table is beautiful. Tell Brantley that we all are in awe of his talent and skill with the wood.

Melody - glad that Gage's birthday went great. Looks like he had a good time. Hope Greg will go into the ER as it sure does sound like pneumonia or bronchitis. Our DS still had a cough at Christmas just like he had at Thanksgiving. But, he was finally recovering from bronchitis after his wife nagged him into going to the doctor.

I hope that those in the heat are able to find some cooling somewhere and those in the cold find warmth. And, safe travels for anyone out on the roads.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so good to hear from you. Matthew posted a picture to the tea party a few weeks ago of Rocco and Penrose. I can't remember when it was posted though.


If you go back to the summaries on the first page of each TP a list of the photos will be there with the page number.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


No wonder the pain didn't settle. That seems amazing that you can't egt a moon boot- they are so much in use these days that I would ahve assumed that hospitals would supply them. Hopefully with the moon boot the support will help it feel less painful- but don't forget to rest it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He got sick December 27th and had last week seemed to be feeling /getting better but Sunday it took him down again. I have begged him to go to the hospital. He just says no I don't wanna go. I just need to sleep. Grrrrrrrr so mad at him right now.
> 
> Carol I am sending up prayers for your DS and DDIL. Heartbreaking 💔
> Also for the gentleman who passed from his injuries. Hope the people who did this to him are found and brought to justice. So sad.
> ...


It's possible he picked up something else- but having had a nasty cold then it really should be checked as the timing is right for a complication from the cold.
He does sound too sick to leave him alone with Gage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the buns are very good. Had I not had to run to town & pick up GD I woud have let them rise another 1/2 hr but they are fine as is. DH ate some so must br OK as he's fussy :roll:
> 
> This is the recipe I used.But I didn't hav King Arthur Flour. COOP brand I think it is.
> 
> Vhttp://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/amish-dinner-rolls-recipe


How are you managing to drive with your foot?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Ihave read up to and including page 60 but will try going to bed now and see how I go.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hope Greg has seen a doctor and feels better.
Gwen, Lovely table Brantley made.
I have been awake since O'silly hundred. Decided to have coffee and start my day. Hoping to go to chair yoga at 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> So glad you are here to remind me of all the things I meant to comment on Sonja! :lol: Often by the time I list the pictures, etc I think I have commented when I haven't! :roll:


Glad to be of assistance . Took me a while to catch up this morning . I didn't comment on everything as I think I would still have been there . Although it would have been a more pleasant few hours rather than the housework I've been doing . Thought it was time for coffee ☕


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope they get the meds regulated. I asked my Dr. if I could change to taking all my meds in the a.m. including the Levothoroxine and he said yes so that's what I'm doing. I've not noticed any difference, but know now that I'm not missing any doses like I was before due to forgetting at nighttime.


I think that's been a problem with me to . I'm that busy making sure son (2xdaily) and husband (4x daily ) take their medication especially husband as he has that many to take , that I'm forgetting my own so I've put mine were I see them first thing


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Canada payroll went together perfectly today and employees will have their checks on Friday along with car allowances for the travelling sales staff and expense report reimbursement for those who have had expenses since the last payroll from the former company. I spent part of today writing up the "how to" for 2017 and where all the numbers came from and where and to whom they go so whomever gets this task for next year will have a roadmap to follow which I did not have. I now have one less binder to carry around -- one of the problems with having a portable office. So happy, that's done and went well. Now on to the 401(k) retirmeent plan - first webinar at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow a.m. which I'll be on but don't have to present. Wednesday is the big day where we'll have 4 different presentations in one day. Then to get it all set up in the retirement system (Principal Financial Group) is the recordkeeper and they're very good - and get payroll all set. After that, my assignment starts to wind down. Just a couple of other small projects to do and then I'll be done. There are other things within Human Resources to be done, but I signed on for payroll and benefits and will probably opt out if they want to extend beyond March. It's been fun, but way too hectic and intense for this time in my life.


Well done Rookie, you've done a great job I'm sure it must be a relief to see it has all gone well. Don't blame you for opting out of taking on more work. Working in retirement is OK in small doses but it does have a habit of growing and taking over your fun time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


Glad you got it looked at Bonnie. Shame you have to wait to get a "boot". I imagine it is a problem for smaller stores in your far flung areas to stock everything that might be needed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and I am done catching up. Gage was up coughing up a storm last night so he is curled up in bed with me sound asleep right now. Greg slept most of the night and was up and gone for coffee when I woke up earlier. Today will be a lay in bed day for us. Will check in later. We are all going back to sleep. &#128564;


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~When we moved, we took the whole board that was part of the door jamb....we still have it. You have given me an idea....we should highlight it. I feel a crafty project coming on!


We also have a spot where the children were measured that I will not allowed to be painted over. I have to figure out a way to take it with us when we move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My baby will be 40 in July. That is going to be a hard one to swallow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats is just taking too long, its getting riduculous how slow the mail is. I hope it turns up very soon for you.


It is not the service it used to be, that is for real1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I have one on my door jam between the kitchen and living room for the 4 youngest DGDs


We used to have one when we were growing up, forget whether my girls and I had one, probably did!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That will be lovely for you Julie. :thumbup:


I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have LSA here.
> http://www.energy-fields-health-food.com/benefits-of-lsa.html no idea how much ithe claims are valid just to show what it is.


It is yummy, to my taste, Margaret- that is enough of a recommendation for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey?


Yes indeed! I will take a picture and hope that camera cord turns up soon now (getting quite a few photos built up...!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Sounds like a new tactic the scammers have.


People here have gotten calls saying they owe a ticket or court fee or some such thing and if they don't pay over the phone, they'll be arrested (of course, the actual police/courts never do this). Some people get scared and do pay--I'd tell 'em to **** off if they tried that with me. I know I'm not in any trouble!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

I love the idea of a KAL in conjunction with knitapalooza. I hope it can be worked out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad your mother is recovering well.

Rookie, how wonderful the execution of the payroll went so well. They were lucky to have you!!! Not an easy job for sure.

Cmaliza, saddened to hear of DDIL and DS. It must have been good for them to be with family and finally be able to share. Emotionally so hard for them. Hoping the daughter of the man senselessly beaten to death will not suffer a setback from the pain of losing her father. Prayers for all. Healing wishes for your cold.

Mel, sure hope that cold turns around. Be careful of pneumonia. Think you are getting it checked out by a doctor. Think Greg has it and Gage is coming down with it. Our grandson had walking pneumonia and I know of several others also that had this, so nothing to fool around with/ Healing wishes!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


That table is amazing and just so beautiful. I love wood and the natural characteristics of it and the fact that he allows this to remain is so lovely. A work of beauty and love of wood that I can tell he has too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Beautiful table. Does he make dining tables or coffe & end tables too? I would think they will sell quickly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss! As small as you are I know that much of a loss really is noticeable whee as as big as I am I'm more aware of such a loss than anyone else is. What really matters though is how it makes you feel both physically and mentally. Good job!


So sweet of you to say I'm small but still can't get the BMI reader at the doctor's to tell me what I am. It only reads ERR which means the error is that too much you know what, to read it. Means body has been turning to fat. I'm hoping this next visit it will finally give me a reading. I know my avatar doesn't show it, but believe me, shape was changing even without weight gain just before I started this diet and I could tell it wasn't good as all around the heart area. This happened to my mom and one aunt as they lost muscle and gained fat. I think the ERR means you are over 40%. Not Good or healthy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dr. told me that once on thyroid meds, you never get off them. I'm hoping that's not true. I take a small dose and have just had new labs run so we'll see if there are any adjustments for me too.


I was also told that many, many ,many years ago, Jeanette, but over ten years ago when my PCP became concerned about the elevated calcium level that I carried, she referred me to an endocrinologist who promptly went up the ''Oh, my God!!'' tree. He took me off the thyroid med and began testing for the cancer he just *knew* had made a second reoccurrence. He tried to send me to Cleveland Clinic for surgery on the parathyroids but the surgeon there told him that there was not one thing in my test results to justify such surgery. There were a couple of other possibilities he again just ''knew'' were the culprits but they never showed up either.

My oncologist insisted to him that I simply fit that Bell Curve statistical set: 10 percent in the low range, 80 percent in the center, and that 10 percent in the high range was where I fitted.

No thyroid deficiencies ever showed up even after his original assertions that the non-synthetic meds would be the best for me. Two or three years ago he retired in a huff from his practice and the affiliations forced on him by the sale of the local hospital, but no one has ever mentioned any need to resume the thyroid medication. It has been nearly 12 years since I have taken any med for the original diagnosis when I was 14 years old. I will be 73 and about 2 1/2 months and I am still busy with my life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is what happens to me too Sonya. I think I try to roll it too thin. Maybe Bonnie can give us some tips. She sure makes a lot of pie.


I don't make that many :lol: just alot at a times as I hate having the mess. I don't roll it too thin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We get our mail in a rural community box and if a parcel comes and won't fit in one of the compartments then we have to go into town to the mall to pick it up.
> A year or so ago all local delivery mail goes to Vancouver now to be sorted so has to travel 2 ferries and a 1 1/2 hour drive on our end and then to the postal outlet in Richmond, sorted and returned to here. Now tell me how that makes sense. If I mailed a letter to my next door neighbour it would be at least a week, usually longer for her to get it.


Isn't that nuts! Great minds must have dreamed up that system :roll: we have no rural delivery here, we have boxes in town & if there's a parcel we must go when the office is open. So far the only change here is no Saturday mail & that's been maybe 10 yrs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all of you are well and will be able to enjoy each day. For those sick, healing wishes on their way. Here's to Happy Knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't believe the hospital didn't supply one . Or sell them as they don't supply them . Is there not a pharmacy in the hospital? Obviously not
> You would think they would carry lots of different stock being as they are the nearest drug stores


Since locals are no longer the owners they don't seem to care. I agree you would think the hospital could keep a couple, we have to pay no matter where it s bought so it's not like they would be out the $$$. When the new owners first took over, they wouldn't stock the prescription cupboard in the ER so if someone came on the weekend & needed drugs they would have to drive to Lloydminster to get them. Just what you want to do when you're sick :roll: 
:roll: The community raised hell & now they have most things that are needed. Again, the drug store got paid so I don't know why they wouldn't do it without the ruckus.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Haha that is me. Have them in the back of my car and am too lazy to go back out to the car to get them. I do my grocery shopping last too so usually pooped by then.


I use the reuseable ones most of the time, so much easier to have a few big bags than all the plastic ones that often break


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How are you managing to drive with your foot?


It's my left foot & I use the right for driving so no proble there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sometimes doctors don't "get" the idea that " normal ranges " are not "normal" for 100% of the population.
My whole life my body temperature has been below normal, if I'm at 37C,I have a fever but try to convince a doctor that.
They think I'm nuts!


jheiens said:


> I was also told that many, many ,many years ago, Jeanette, but over ten years ago when my PCP became concerned about the elevated calcium level that I carried, she referred me to an endocrinologist who promptly went up the ''Oh, my God!!'' tree. He took me off the thyroid med and began testing for the cancer he just *knew* had made a second reoccurrence. He tried to send me to Cleveland Clinic for surgery on the parathyroids but the surgeon there told him that there was not one thing in my test results to justify such surgery. There were a couple of other possibilities he again just ''knew'' were the culprits but they never showed up either.
> 
> My oncologist insisted to him that I simply fit that Bell Curve statistical set: 10 percent in the low range, 80 percent in the center, and that 10 percent in the high range was where I fitted.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes doctors don't "get" the idea that " normal ranges " are not "normal" for 100% of the population.
> My whole life my body temperature has been below normal, if I'm at 37C,I have a fever but try to convince a doctor that.
> They think I'm nuts!


I've run into a few lab techs as well, Bonnie, who, upon seeing me for the very first time, want to ignore whatever I am telling them about this body I've lived in all these many years!! When I tell them the parameters they are allowed to work within when jabbing my body parts, they look offended. Tough luck on them!!!!! They can listen to my description or get their supervisor to do the jabbing--and very carefully at that .

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon.  I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


I had foot surgery years ago and wore the boot for about 6 weeks. It was summer and hot! I was so excited to throw that boot in the trash! You have my sympathy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmm? how many of us can blow out 11 candles today? OR....our full compliment of cake candles? One breath??? :lol: :lol:


It took a gale force wind to blow all mine out a couple of weeks ago! :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Beautiful craftsmanship! You have every right to be proud of him.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

There are three subject going currently that have caught my attention. Currently I have a boot on my right foot. I went to a emergency clinic and had it X-rayed so I know nothing was broken. They "gave" me a boot right there in the clinic. I didn't realize that it was not common practice.
I like my cloth shopping bags. I have a shopping cart that I use to carry groceries, etc. from the car to the house. I just keep my bags in the cart. When it is not raining, I park the cart outside by the driveway as I go shopping. Anything to save a few steps. I have found that the cloth bags are easier to carry as they have strong handles so don't tear. When I went to a smaller grocery store that have the same checkers most of the time, they joked and called me "The bag lady". I thought it was funny so went along with the joke.
My thyroid was removed because of cancer soI have to take supplement. The directions I have is to take it first thing in the morning and wait an hour before eating. I find it interesting that different doctors have different instructions for the same medication.
Our housekeepers sent word that they would be here Monday and they never showed up or sent word. Most unusual. I am worried plus my house needs a good cleaning.
I am off the look for the power cord for my sewing machine. Can't imagine what I did with it when we moved.
Place nice and have fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - you were looking for something new to knit - i have found the perfect pattern for you. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/chicken-sweaters?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7fd73bf510-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7fd73bf510-60616885


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I watched a cookery show and he said the trick is try not to handle the pastry to much as that's what makes the pastry crack .


The more you handle your pastry the tougher it becomes and does crack. At least I find that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - you were looking for something new to knit - i have found the perfect pattern for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/chicken-sweaters?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7fd73bf510-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7fd73bf510-60616885


Did you have a good chuckle at those poor chickens. They have lost all their dignity . When I first saw a post about someone knitting vests for chickens I could understand it as they were rescued birds with hardly any feathers but now I see pictures of all sorts of chickens in these vest and all I can say is poor chickens 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> The more you handle your pastry the tougher it becomes and does crack. At least I find that.


I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I was also told that many, many ,many years ago, Jeanette, but over ten years ago when my PCP became concerned about the elevated calcium level that I carried, she referred me to an endocrinologist who promptly went up the ''Oh, my God!!'' tree. He took me off the thyroid med and began testing for the cancer he just *knew* had made a second reoccurrence. He tried to send me to Cleveland Clinic for surgery on the parathyroids but the surgeon there told him that there was not one thing in my test results to justify such surgery. There were a couple of other possibilities he again just ''knew'' were the culprits but they never showed up either.
> 
> My oncologist insisted to him that I simply fit that Bell Curve statistical set: 10 percent in the low range, 80 percent in the center, and that 10 percent in the high range was where I fitted.
> 
> ...


That's why I take Dr.'s comments as suggestions rather than orders (as my Mom's generation) did. I ask lots of questions and ask what are the alternatives etc. I asked about Belsomra - sleeping aid that shuts off the "awake" brain to allow sleep rather than put the brain to sleep. So far, it's been fantastic and it's supposedly not habit-forming so Dr. will keep prescribing if it continues to work. Cross your fingers. I think it may be the answer for others on this site who suffer form insomnia due to "busy brain"!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes doctors don't "get" the idea that " normal ranges " are not "normal" for 100% of the population.
> My whole life my body temperature has been below normal, if I'm at 37C,I have a fever but try to convince a doctor that.
> They think I'm nuts!


Doctor in training took DGS's BP and commented that it was pretty high and marked in his chart. Pediatrician came in so I asked about it and she had the intern reply where she made the determination that it was "high". The intern showed her the app on her Iphone she used for his age. Pediatrician laughed and said, "no, you can't use that; you have to use the official chart and go by his height and weight...with his height, it's normal to have his BP for the blood to get through his entire body. (He's about the size of an average 9-10 year old at this point...turns 7 in February). I like DGS's pediatrician very much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers

Can anyone relate?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes doctors don't "get" the idea that " normal ranges " are not "normal" for 100% of the population.
> My whole life my body temperature has been below normal, if I'm at 37C,I have a fever but try to convince a doctor that.
> They think I'm nuts!


My late husband was the opposite--his "normal" was usually 99.7 F and every time we had to explain it...even to the nurses/doctors we saw regularly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> right now it is snowing rather heavily - so we will have even more for for you when you arrive. sending dh tons of healing energy to get hm back in the pink and away from the clinic. drive safely. --- sam


~~~Thanks, Sam. I love the snow! We had a little here....the streets are plowed, even our little 1-block street. Politics has its advantages....once in a while.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Spent the day in bed with Gage. We have read a few chapters of one of his books he got for Christmas. Apparently mommy snuggles are the best when you are sick. Lol. We have been dozing of here and there all day. 

No knitting done today yet.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of soothing healing energy zooming to surround ds and ddil in warm soothing energy -how sad for them.
> 
> i hope they caught the father and son - how very sad for daughter and family. i think they should be put in a box with about ten guys bigger than them and die the same way. --- sam
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> my kind of weather. --- sam


~~You like the humidity???


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dumb Bunny Here,
As I was reading KTP last night I had a pop up that my security was at risk. We have so many new terms for this on computer that I told them to go ahead and run it, then at the end I was told to purchase it. I got out of it and called AT&T. Again, they took everything off of my computer. I am so frustrated. Will this ever stop?
I have been able to do everything I used to on Windows 10 (I am sure there is a lot more I could do if I had someone to teach it to me), but I cant get to my old files which have tons of my favorite patterns saved.
I called Herrschners yesterday and ordered the Red Heart Super Saver Painted Desert to make the throw to cover Jims chair and got four skeins of a yarn they have, which has sequins in it to make Carley a Cowl for Christmas. She loves sequins. Jim was not a happy camper. Then I upset him even more when I told him I had lost the sheet with our AT&T info and passwords on it. Have to go throw the garbage today and hopefully find it. Gwen, look through papers I sent to you and make sure I didnt send it to you.
Worked really hard yesterday and have another day ahead of me today. But there is no one else to do it but me. Just have to put my big girl pants on and push forward. My back hurt so bad last night I was in tears (as well as my legs).
MARILYN (Mags7), I am going to start an 1898 hat for my SIL. May be getting with you for help. You are doing great on yours.
DARALENE, A big hug and congratulations on your weight loss. I have been combining foods, eating healthy, and eating the right portion sizes for two weeks now and fluctuate between an eight and nine pound weight loss. I dont feel it. Clothes a little looser but will still plug on. No exercise yet but as soon as house it up to speed will start PT and treadmill. How is your foot doing? So glad Bill made it home safely. Just saw online the four things one should never consume to lose weightwhite flour, sugar (and substitues), though I use Stevia, caffeine, and diet sodas.
BONNIE, I am so saddened to hear of your crack in your bones. I have always heard and know from experience, a crack is more painful than an actual brake. Please take care of it as told. I cant imagine not being given a boot at the time you were seen.
LIZ, Great that you can order Keurig online. I still have one mug of my Keurig coffee on Sundays. I figure I deserve one then after spending the week on the get healthy diet.
MARY (MARTINA), Great news that Sis is home. Ongoing prayers for healing and relief from pain. I have had to wear compression hose often and they are no fun here in the South.
SAM, My oldest daughter is 48. Thank you for the cowl pattern. I saved it to file. I can get to those, just my old files I had on Windows 7 I cant find. I put 1 TBSP Milled Flaxseed in Greek Yogurt every morning. I helps with belly fat and keeps everything moving as it should (helps with IBS). You are supposed to do this twice a day but sometimes causes diarrhhea for me. I, too, use my Walmart/Kroger bags for scooped cat litter and to line my small garbage cans. My daughters cringe at this but this is not Beautiful House here.
LINDA, Healing prayers for the sinus headache. They are a bummer. Hope you will be feeling better when you get this.
MEL, I am praying with this posting you have had your family seen to. You sure dont need to get sick and taking care of your men, you very easily can. Please take care, hon.
GWEN, You tell Brantley we are all drooling over his table. The wood grain and table itself are just gorgeous. He is very talented for sure. I am up to that party now. Well all just head that way.
CAROL, I am so glad to see you posting again. Healing prayers for the cold. Keeping your DS and DDIL in prayer. I saw this many times in my career. Had our pediatricians wife for a patient and she had four miscarriages before having a full term pregnancy and healthy baby. They have five grown children now. We are living in a cruel and evil world now. Prayers for the family of the man senselessly beaten to death. See you at Gwens!
HEATHER, I will most certainly be in prayer for the father of your friends DIL. What is our world coming to?
Off to clean and hunt for the page I lost!
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY



)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't make that many :lol: just alot at a times as I hate having the mess. I don't roll it too thin


Pastry can crack due to over handling and too much water. Mostly when we add too much water we then add extra bit of flour, but then we've upset the fat to flour ratio. It's a wonder we get anything cooked at all really.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well he is rather furry....LOL


Swedenme said:


> I'm not including your husband in this comment want to make that clear straight away 😄
> Have to say Gwen you have some lovely fur babies


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Joy- How wonderful that you DD and her DH are seeking custody for Aurora. My DS is adopting 2 of her grandsons because of her DS and his wife made poor decisions. Aurora is so lucky to have you and Don in her life.

Melody-Too bad Greg won't go to the doc. I hope it isn't running through the family since Gage is also sick. Take care of yourself!

Julie-I watch sports year long! Football is about to end, basketball and hockey are going on; baseball will be back in the spring. Your bread sounds wonderful. I'm afraid that if I made bread or rolls, I would eat it all at once!

Sam-Bailey, my big dog, is a labradoodle. He weighs 84 pounds. He is 4 years old, but still a puppy!

Gwen-your hubby's skill is unbelievable; the table is beautiful


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Carol*
> If it's the one I'm thinking of it's in the Knitting Tea Party of 18th December, 2015 on page 60.
> 
> Dawned on me that I could repost it! :roll: I hope this is the right one.


~~~I have not seen this one! I LOVE IT! Tell Matthew!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is....

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-chart-maker/



RookieRetiree said:


> There's a website where people make up designs and they're left on the website. You can make your designs also. Gwen, I think you sent it to me when I was designing DH's cowl for Pacer's Faire Isle KAP class. I'll look for it and post it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you have a good chuckle at those poor chickens. They have lost all their dignity . When I first saw a post about someone knitting vests for chickens I could understand it as they were rescued birds with hardly any feathers but now I see pictures of all sorts of chickens in these vest and all I can say is poor chickens 😄


Poor chickens indeed. :-( :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure Tami will have great things planned for the knitapalooza. I have to admit I like Carol's idea very much too but I'm not planning so if they don't do it maybe one can be done by those not attending. I most likely will not be attending this year. My DD is suppose to do a study abroad in Spain from May through August and any extra $$ have to go toward that which I am more than happy to do. It will be such a wonderful experience for her. We are also blessed that her BF has a relative in the area she will be going (if all works out) and she was able to meet him when she was down in Florida during Christmas.


purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> I love the idea of a KAL in conjunction with knitapalooza. I hope it can be worked out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you looked in the fridge 😄


~~~ :XD: :XD: that's next on the list!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He makes whatever is requested pretty much. He has also designed and made some chairs that are amazing. And he has made things as small as music boxes with inlaid wood. I'll see if I can take a few more pictures and post them if you'd like.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful table. Does he make dining tables or coffe & end tables too? I would think they will sell quickly


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure Tami will have great things planned for the knitapalooza. I have to admit I like Carol's idea very much too but I'm not planning so if they don't do it maybe one can be done by those not attending. I most likely will not be attending this year. My DD is suppose to do a study abroad in Spain from May through August and any extra $$ have to go toward that which I am more than happy to do. It will be such a wonderful experience for her. We are also blessed that her BF has a relative in the area she will be going (if all works out) and she was able to meet him when she was down in Florida during Christmas.


Gwen, you just need to start putting aside some money for the KAP! You have to come!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> I have the boys' heights marked on the inside of a cupboard door upstairs and have now started measuring Luke on it too. A decorator (male) thought I was mad because I wouldn't let him paint over it, but recently another decorator (female) quite agreed with me.....spot the difference? :lol:


~~~Naturally! I'm thinking I need to find a better home for ours, other than beside the garage door...perhaps at the "new" cottage....in the sun room. Ahhhh....another project! Just what I need! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am determined to get my bags into car so I can use them at the grocery store. I wish I could use a cart like you described but have lots of steps to get into the house and don't think I could easily manuever (sp) it up the steps. So Brantley and Hannah have to help unload the groceries especially if there are many bags.


Railyn said:


> There are three subject going currently that have caught my attention. Currently I have a boot on my right foot. I went to a emergency clinic and had it X-rayed so I know nothing was broken. They "gave" me a boot right there in the clinic. I didn't realize that it was not common practice.
> I like my cloth shopping bags. I have a shopping cart that I use to carry groceries, etc. from the car to the house. I just keep my bags in the cart. When it is not raining, I park the cart outside by the driveway as I go shopping. Anything to save a few steps. I have found that the cloth bags are easier to carry as they have strong handles so don't tear. When I went to a smaller grocery store that have the same checkers most of the time, they joked and called me "The bag lady". I thought it was funny so went along with the joke.
> My thyroid was removed because of cancer soI have to take supplement. The directions I have is to take it first thing in the morning and wait an hour before eating. I find it interesting that different doctors have different instructions for the same medication.
> Our housekeepers sent word that they would be here Monday and they never showed up or sent word. Most unusual. I am worried plus my house needs a good cleaning.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley saw these on FB not too long ago and thought they were a riot. So do I.


thewren said:


> sonja - you were looking for something new to knit - i have found the perfect pattern for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/chicken-sweaters?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7fd73bf510-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7fd73bf510-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have heard that too and if making homemade biscuits have found that overworking the dough does it.


NanaCaren said:


> The more you handle your pastry the tougher it becomes and does crack. At least I find that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And hugs from me too Carol. So tragic.


~~~Thank you, Sugar!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad that is working for you!


RookieRetiree said:


> That's why I take Dr.'s comments as suggestions rather than orders (as my Mom's generation) did. I ask lots of questions and ask what are the alternatives etc. I asked about Belsomra - sleeping aid that shuts off the "awake" brain to allow sleep rather than put the brain to sleep. So far, it's been fantastic and it's supposedly not habit-forming so Dr. will keep prescribing if it continues to work. Cross your fingers. I think it may be the answer for others on this site who suffer form insomnia due to "busy brain"!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is....
> 
> http://www.tricksyknitter.com/knitting-chart-maker/


Thanks, you beat me to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do, I do, I do! I wouod love to get a couple of these to add to my am with the one below (just in case anyone's forgotten...LOL) They are so expesive though.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> Can anyone relate?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I checked Betty but nothing but the Chronological Bible study there. . Sorry I can't help.



Bulldog said:


> Dumb Bunny Here,
> As I was reading KTP last night I had a pop up that my security was at risk. We have so many new terms for this on computer that I told them to go ahead and run it, then at the end I was told to purchase it. I got out of it and called AT&T. Again, they took everything off of my computer. I am so frustrated. Will this ever stop?
> I have been able to do everything I used to on Windows 10 (I am sure there is a lot more I could do if I had someone to teach it to me), but I cant get to my old files which have tons of my favorite patterns saved.
> I called Herrschners yesterday and ordered the Red Heart Super Saver Painted Desert to make the throw to cover Jims chair and got four skeins of a yarn they have, which has sequins in it to make Carley a Cowl for Christmas. She loves sequins. Jim was not a happy camper. Then I upset him even more when I told him I had lost the sheet with our AT&T info and passwords on it. Have to go throw the garbage today and hopefully find it. Gwen, look through papers I sent to you and make sure I didnt send it to you.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is asleep now. I have been up and puttering about. 
Greg is feeling better today. Thankfully&#128077;

So far so good I am fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me if possible I would but we are pretty strapped right now. Time will tell but it is very doubtful.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, you just need to start putting aside some money for the KAP! You have to come!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie....I had it bookmarked so thought I'd help you out.( the charting website) Glad you remembered though cause it just hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done very little productive today and need to go check the soup I'm making for dinner. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> We also have a spot where the children were measured that I will not allowed to be painted over. I have to figure out a way to take it with us when we move.


~~~Lucky for us, the house we were moving out of was going to be torn down, so it was easy-peasy to just rip out the board. Didn't have to worry about fixing/replacing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Joy- How wonderful that you DD and her DH are seeking custody for Aurora. My DS is adopting 2 of her grandsons because of her DS and his wife made poor decisions. Aurora is so lucky to have you and Don in her life.
> 
> Melody-Too bad Greg won't go to the doc. I hope it isn't running through the family since Gage is also sick. Take care of yourself!
> 
> ...


I have been known to watch semi-finals and finals of games like the cricket and tennis, but of course at the moment that won't work (because I have no broadcast still). It will be good when I can watch the telly, for relaxing.
I think I worked out you have 3 dogs presently, hoping they have stopped squabbling. Ringo and Rufus used to spend most of the day 'play fighting'. Unfortunately I have lost contact with Rufus' new family. Ringo is such a faithful little spirit. Rising 5 now he seems to have settled into maturity.
I am waiting for the carer, thought she was due an hour ago- I will be glad when my regular lady is back from her break.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> He makes whatever is requested pretty much. He has also designed and made some chairs that are amazing. And he has made things as small as music boxes with inlaid wood. I'll see if I can take a few more pictures and post them if you'd like.


Would love to see more of his work. It's beautiful .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bulldog. Thanks for your thinking of my sister. I'm sorry Jim has been getting mad with you re the yarn and losing a piece of paper, you have enough to cope with and you didn't mess up with the computer in the first place. Hope you gat some rest . Take care of yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not me for sure. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmm? how many of us can blow out 11 candles today? OR....our full compliment of cake candles? One breath??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i think we have it cold. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a nasty north wind howling today & supposed to keep doing so for a few days,Down to -28C/-18F but add the wind & it's -36. I'm glad I have an excuse to stay in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely table. would like to see what it looks like when they are done with it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd like to think so but if you saw the state of my house you would soon change your mind. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Sam but you do know most men are like that....of course you are one of the excepts.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am really having trouble keeping up with you ladies this week - i have been really tired this week for some reason - a nap was essential or i would have fallen asleep at the computer. i even went to bed before ten o'clock last night. couldn't keep my eyes open. 

still very cold outside - nothing like bonnie is experiencing but still too cold for me to want to be out very long. the children had a two hour delay yesterday and not school today - even defiance city schools were closed -- the back roads were pretty much an ice skating rink. but we had bright sunlight today so maybe that melted a little. bryan city schools north of us haven't opened up from christmas break yet.

am planning on going out for dinner friday - ed's birthday is the 14th and i usually take him out for his birthday. he is nine months older than me. haven't seen him since before the holidays so will be good to spend some time with him. 

better get started reading - i have a ways to go. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah mum - that is good news. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats all sounding as good as can be expected.
> 
> Talking of people recovering I spoke to Mum yesterday and she feels like she is almost back to the way was pre- op. Right on the 6 week mark (as ELizabeth is 6 weeks today Mums surgery was 6 weeks today as well)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think I've talked myself into a headache 
I'm knitting a little dress top down and in the round and I've got this picture in my head of using a different colour and a different stitch for the bottom of the dress as I want it to look like a daisy chain Only problem is the stitch I want to use I've had to change it from flat to in the round it's not so straight forward but I think I've finally figured it out after talking to myself and scribbling it down for the last half hour . If you hear a loud scream tomorrow you know I've gone wrong . Maybe I should try it out first 
I'll think about it tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you ever find a bush - break off a couple of stems - shove them in the dirt and you will have more pussy willows than you can shake a stick at. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Oh I love pussy willows and can never find any.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be there in a flash if i could. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> You should come over for a short break from that horrid cold, any of you northern hemisphere folks, now is a great time to escape the cold.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> yeah mum - that is good news. --- sam


I missed this Margaret I'm glad your mum is nearly back to her old self 
6 weeks where did they disappear too . You will be telling us Elizabeth is 1 before we know it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened to them? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news . I will be hoping and praying for your son and DIL and you to that they will have a healthy pregnancy and baby
> 
> I also hope they arrested the two men and they will go to jail . I know that doesn't help the poor family but they need to be locked up
> It's so terrible that there are people out there who will just do this sort of thing
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've run into a few lab techs as well, Bonnie, who, upon seeing me for the very first time, want to ignore whatever I am telling them about this body I've lived in all these many years!! When I tell them the parameters they are allowed to work within when jabbing my body parts, they look offended. Tough luck on them!!!!! They can listen to my description or get their supervisor to do the jabbing--and very carefully at that .
> 
> Ohio Joy


In our lab staff were told to listen to patients. I was the one who got called when there were difficult patients but after being off work this long I would be out of practice. I'm sorry you have a bad time with them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - you were looking for something new to knit - i have found the perfect pattern for you. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/media/slider/chicken-sweaters?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7fd73bf510-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7fd73bf510-60616885


Sam, that's the craziest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:30pm and it is -7 out there with wind and snow blowing.

Sent Greg out for children's Tylenol as Gage has had a headache. Well 5 minstrel after Greg left Gage started vomiting. Have given him Tylenol and some gingerale. Will be keeping my eye on him. Nothing is worse then seeing your child sick or in pain and knowing there is nothing you can do. &#128546;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the afghan is for me out of scrap yarn using the totem lace pattern. it is on size 8 needles so will take a while. i am not planning on using it any time soon. --- sam

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/



mags7 said:


> I don't know how I could have left Hawaii 50 off the list. We get that and blue bloods back to back on a Friday night. Another one on PBS we really enjoy is Heartbeat.
> Are you making an afghan for yourself Sam or for a gift?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for him or for you? lol --- sam



mags7 said:


> My baby will be 40 in July. That is going to be a hard one to swallow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what happened to them? --- sam


There was 5 of them 3 men and 2 women . 2 men got prison sentences and the others got community service and fined apparently they attacked some one else as well over a taxi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to the father to surround him in warm healing energy and to speed the healing. was the "knock off" deliberate? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Before I forget again, prayers please for the father of a friend's DIL who was knocked off his motorbike before Christmas and is still on the long road to recovery. My friend had to cancel a coffee morning to drive DIL to and from hospital. Latest I heard he was on a ward, slow recovery in front of him.
> 
> p69 all caught up, now off to eat and watch repeats of ncis and ncis la.
> 
> Anyone trying to reach me by skype, I had to uninstall and reinstall the program. It decided not to let me in, for reasons unknown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would rather have your temperature any day. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: and we are having 107f !!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30pm and it is -7 out there with wind and snow blowing.
> 
> Sent Greg out for children's Tylenol as Gage has had a headache. Well 5 minstrel after Greg left Gage started vomiting. Have given him Tylenol and some gingerale. Will be keeping my eye on him. Nothing is worse then seeing your child sick or in pain and knowing there is nothing you can do. 😢


Oh no I'm sorry to hear Gage is ill , hope it's just a 24 hour bug and not what your husband had . Do you have doctors who do home visits or would you have to take him to your doctors if he needs any medication


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, enjoy your meal with your friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He makes whatever is requested pretty much. He has also designed and made some chairs that are amazing. And he has made things as small as music boxes with inlaid wood. I'll see if I can take a few more pictures and post them if you'd like.


Yes, would love to see them. The one he made for you with the inlays was beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you like a driver? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Not quite yet -- just taking time out to celebrate the victories as I get through them; some of them are more of a struggle than others as I regain some of the computer & Excel spreadsheet skills; I remember what can be done and then research how to do it again. My DDIL is a whiz at Excel and pointed me to a couple of other functions that have helped tremendously.
> 
> Up early for a 7:00 a.m. webinar on the 401(k) - I'll be interested to see how many sign on for this early morning one. After that, I'll be going into the office again for a full day of getting 401(k) mailings out and documents set up. I knew this week would be the busiest with the two big projects overlapping. The person I'm helping is the lead on the US payroll project so getting access to her time to get information I need is challenging. This week is even worse for her; so I'm chilling as much as possible.
> 
> DH want's to plan a trip for over the Spring Break...not exactly when I want to travel when the rest of the US especially the college kids are travelling about..but maybe a quick trip to TN and then on down to Gulf Shores, AL where we love to sit on the beach and relax.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've always taken my levothoroxine in the morning - try to take it on an empty stomach but it doesn't always happen. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope they get the meds regulated. I asked my Dr. if I could change to taking all my meds in the a.m. including the Levothoroxine and he said yes so that's what I'm doing. I've not noticed any difference, but know now that I'm not missing any doses like I was before due to forgetting at nighttime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was 5 of them 3 men and 2 women . 2 men got prison sentences and the others got community service and fined apparently they attacked some one else as well over a taxi


That's crazy, they should have gotten more severe punishment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my directive is that they have one chance so they better jab wisely. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've run into a few lab techs as well, Bonnie, who, upon seeing me for the very first time, want to ignore whatever I am telling them about this body I've lived in all these many years!! When I tell them the parameters they are allowed to work within when jabbing my body parts, they look offended. Tough luck on them!!!!! They can listen to my description or get their supervisor to do the jabbing--and very carefully at that .
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would need a least a gale wind. --- sam



angelam said:


> It took a gale force wind to blow all mine out a couple of weeks ago! :roll: :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep :roll: I'm to wear a "boot" thing for at least 2 weeks :roll: BUT the hospital doesn't suppy them & the drug sore in Turtleford or St.Walburg don't carry them so I will wait until Wednesday when DH has an appointment inEdmnon. I can't believe you can't buy one here. Our drug stores are just pathetic now days, they used t be locally owned but no longer & now they don't have much stock & aren't open Sat.


Oh that must hurt. I'm surprised the hospital doesn't carry the boots. My small hospital had them but they are not free. Hope you can get them tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, they should have gotten more severe punishment.


Son was lucky he had cuts and bruises and also a broken nose . I saw this women all the time when I took my youngest to school I so badly wanted to hit her I've never felt like that about another actual person before or since 
But to actually scare a girl because she was tall and attack someone I just wanted her to know how it felt . She had 3 daughters and I did say to her that she should hope that they never meet someone like her or her husband when they start going out


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am terrified that I will end up doing just that. I wish he would go. Gage has asked him to go he said Dad I am worried about you. He is sleeping right now. I don't know how much sleep I will get tonight worrying about him. I will keep you posted.


Hope he's okay. He should consider getting a pneumonia needle as soon as he feels better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had an awful storm overnight and lots of snow today. The wind has just made many snow drifts. My deck is deep in snow and I tried to shovel an area for Candy to go out. She loves it but all the snow got tangled in her fur. What a mess! I sure hope it's better tomorrow. I'm going for iPad lessons and don't want to miss out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


You should be proud. Beautiful woodwork.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, good laugh with vests for chickens. Like afghan pattern.
Sonja, sometimes creativity can get you twisted before you figure it out.
Bonnie, hope you get boot tomorrow.
Betty, zzzsh! With all you are doing DH should cut you some slack IMHO.
Maya and I had a lovely hour walk at noon. Snow has mostly melted off Sierras. I saw 2 teeny desert floor flowers! Forgot name so will have to look them up, they are a purple pink with four petals. Saw a woodpecker but sun in my eyes so couldn't ID it. Could tell by flight pattern, way it perched on trunk, and pecked at trunk it was a woodpecker. Our common one would be a Flicker, but I don't think it was that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like the knitting cat. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> Can anyone relate?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can tolerate it if i have to. easier than i can handle the cold. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~You like the humidity???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great breed of dog pammie - i raised three litters of labradoodles. wish i had kept one. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Joy- How wonderful that you DD and her DH are seeking custody for Aurora. My DS is adopting 2 of her grandsons because of her DS and his wife made poor decisions. Aurora is so lucky to have you and Don in her life.
> 
> Melody-Too bad Greg won't go to the doc. I hope it isn't running through the family since Gage is also sick. Take care of yourself!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully you can tuck a few dollars into you kap fund. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sure Tami will have great things planned for the knitapalooza. I have to admit I like Carol's idea very much too but I'm not planning so if they don't do it maybe one can be done by those not attending. I most likely will not be attending this year. My DD is suppose to do a study abroad in Spain from May through August and any extra $$ have to go toward that which I am more than happy to do. It will be such a wonderful experience for her. We are also blessed that her BF has a relative in the area she will be going (if all works out) and she was able to meet him when she was down in Florida during Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would definitely be reminding jim who started this mess and who helped him out of it. think he needs one of my come to jesus talks. --- sam



martina said:


> Bulldog. Thanks for your thinking of my sister. I'm sorry Jim has been getting mad with you re the yarn and losing a piece of paper, you have enough to cope with and you didn't mess up with the computer in the first place. Hope you gat some rest . Take care of yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet your chicken would appreciate them during your winters. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that's the craziest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


OMG! I would love to have that! Too bad I have a perfectly good table! Fantastic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - i also think they should have gotten beat up also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, they should have gotten more severe punishment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does not help that I find it very hard to settle to much when waiting, apart from my knitting.


I know what you mean. I am the same way. I sit on the coffee table (very sturdy!) and watch out the front window, with my purse and coat ready waiting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I take cinnamon every morning in my cocoa. Not sure I could handle the honey...it is so sweet. I'm a savory person.
> 
> We've searched the cottage, too. Such a mystery. Maybe they'll show up in an obvious place in a couple of years? who knows.....
> 
> I really want to get to Vermilion group.....I have an appointment on the 21st (Thursday)....so maybe the next week? Not sure of our plans. Keeping our fingers crossed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holy moley - i am all caught up - time for wheel and jeapordy. back later. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, Bonnie, did you order one of the Jenome Derby sewing machines? I did! I ordered the Minty green today. It should be here in about a week. At the same time, they had the mega expensive Cricut machine that our DDIL wanted for Christmas, regularly $279.00 for $149.00. Of course they don't have the $$ for it. I told her we could play lay away. I bought it with the understanding that she will pay me back. We bought her an inexpensive one last Christmas and she has been using it like crazy. So I know she will use the new one. She is very excited.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks! At this point, I am willing to be pampered! And he is good at it! :thumbup: At this point in the day (~11 PMCST) I am feeling better... :|


Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you, Tami. Hope to see you soon!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats an interesting idea- Was thinking I wouldn't know how to do it- but as you suggest putting it on a knitting graph paper.
> 
> They rang me today because David wanted to send a CHristmas Pudding with them to his sister (she is in Melbourne where they are heading tomorrow) so Vicky rang to suggest I dropped it in. When I rang to say when I ws coming she said they were thinkign of leaving her with me while they went shopping. First time she was left with anyone other than themselves so I was thrilled to help them out! ANd she (Elizabeth slept most of the time. Woke up squaking about 2 minutes before Vicky got home. The she settled again and went of to sleep on grandmas tummy. However Grandma stilll hasn't seen her new smile- she hasn't been awake and alert yet when I am around.
> She had her first set of immunisations this morning- not worrying her at this stage. But she was shocked at the jabs!
> ...


Yay! for Grandma and Elizabeth time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats all sounding as good as can be expected.
> 
> Talking of people recovering I spoke to Mum yesterday and she feels like she is almost back to the way was pre- op. Right on the 6 week mark (as ELizabeth is 6 weeks today Mums surgery was 6 weeks today as well)


That is a good way to remember when Mum had her surgery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We get our mail in a rural community box and if a parcel comes and won't fit in one of the compartments then we have to go into town to the mall to pick it up.
> A year or so ago all local delivery mail goes to Vancouver now to be sorted so has to travel 2 ferries and a 1 1/2 hour drive on our end and then to the postal outlet in Richmond, sorted and returned to here. Now tell me how that makes sense. If I mailed a letter to my next door neighbour it would be at least a week, usually longer for her to get it.


Sounds like some of the rerouting that has been done here with closing of sorting locations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news . I will be hoping and praying for your son and DIL and you to that they will have a healthy pregnancy and baby
> 
> I also hope they arrested the two men and they will go to jail . I know that doesn't help the poor family but they need to be locked up
> It's so terrible that there are people out there who will just do this sort of thing
> ...


You have a wonderful son! Too bad he had to spend his 21st birthday in hospital, but good that the others paid, and good on you for the public shaming.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Carol*
> If it's the one I'm thinking of it's in the Knitting Tea Party of 18th December, 2015 on page 60.
> 
> Dawned on me that I could repost it! :roll: I hope this is the right one.


I love it! Thanks for reposting it, Kate. I had also missed it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I forget again, prayers please for the father of a friend's DIL who was knocked off his motorbike before Christmas and is still on the long road to recovery. My friend had to cancel a coffee morning to drive DIL to and from hospital. Latest I heard he was on a ward, slow recovery in front of him.
> 
> p69 all caught up, now off to eat and watch repeats of ncis and ncis la.
> 
> Anyone trying to reach me by skype, I had to uninstall and reinstall the program. It decided not to let me in, for reasons unknown.


I will add him to my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you looked in the fridge 😄


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It;s pretty bad when I get that one with no thought at all! You have no idea how many times a few of us start to put something in the fridge that goes in the cabinet, and the other way around!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Shift over, it's crowded in this corner! :lol:


 :thumbup: consider me shifted over to make room for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good Grief!! :thumbdown:


Right. I am still not happy. Still haven't gotten the bills, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know what you mean. I am the same way. I sit on the coffee table (very sturdy!) and watch out the front window, with my purse and coat ready waiting!


This woman makes a habit of being late- which tends to throw everything out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Bulldog. Thanks for your thinking of my sister. I'm sorry Jim has been getting mad with you re the yarn and losing a piece of paper, you have enough to cope with and you didn't mess up with the computer in the first place. Hope you gat some rest . Take care of yourself.


~~~I was thinking that Jim could have kept a copy, too. I hope someone is teaching you to backup your desktop. A flash drive holds a lot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have chrome? that is where i have mine. --- sam


I do. I'll try there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I forget again, prayers please for the father of a friend's DIL who was knocked off his motorbike before Christmas and is still on the long road to recovery. My friend had to cancel a coffee morning to drive DIL to and from hospital. Latest I heard he was on a ward, slow recovery in front of him.
> 
> p69 all caught up, now off to eat and watch repeats of ncis and ncis la.
> 
> Anyone trying to reach me by skype, I had to uninstall and reinstall the program. It decided not to let me in, for reasons unknown.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I forget again, prayers please for the father of a friend's DIL who was knocked off his motorbike before Christmas and is still on the long road to recovery. My friend had to cancel a coffee morning to drive DIL to and from hospital. Latest I heard he was on a ward, slow recovery in front of him.
> 
> p69 all caught up, now off to eat and watch repeats of ncis and ncis la.
> 
> Anyone trying to reach me by skype, I had to uninstall and reinstall the program. It decided not to let me in, for reasons unknown.


Prayers flying his way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


I think Matthew would love to tinker with Brantley. He loves wood as well as clay and drawing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> You should be proud. Beautiful woodwork.


~~~Oh...he does do beautiful work! Their dining room table is gorgeous! So beautiful.....and clever!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can tolerate it if i have to. easier than i can handle the cold. --- sam


~~~I am so not on that page! A hint of humidity....and I melt! I would make a lousy Southerner!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up. Going to watch Blue Bloods, a repeat. Don't know where the new season is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i've always taken my levothoroxine in the morning - try to take it on an empty stomach but it doesn't always happen. --- sam


I take my synthroid when I first wake up so on an empty stomach. I have to wait 4 hours before taking my omeprazole as the synthroid won't work effectively if those 2 meds are taken close together. I use to take synthroid years ago and it was not what my body needed so I stopped taking it and went almost 18 years before taking it again. Second time was when half of my thyroid was removed due to a 2 cm nodule that was blocking my airway and I was triple swallowing water. It needed to come out so I could function again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So glad you are here to remind me of all the things I meant to comment on Sonja! :lol: Often by the time I list the pictures, etc I think I have commented when I haven't! :roll:


Well I can sure sympathise as I do the same thing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - sending you circle of love and hugs. DH's!!%$## sometimes!

Carol, hope that you're able to get the ceiling thing worked out -- what a mess!

Julie - sorry to hear about visiting the frog pond--as I was cleaning up after Christmas, I ended up frogging a couple of WIPs that I knew I just wasn't going to finish and the yarn could be put to better use--that was actually kind of therapeutic so hope you'll be less frustrated with the piece or decide on a different pattern when ready to go back to that yarn.

Very cold here today. The two 401(k) seminars went well today so I'm anticipating that the 4 tomorrow will go well too. Then only one on Thursday and one on Friday. Now, I'm finding time to take a breather. Not enough to start anything on needles so am doing a little crocheting tonight just to be doing something again.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> But even that is the doctors choice- they do not have to bulk bill if they don't want to.


They also don't have as many patients. Not a choice on paying or bulk billing, I need a bulk bill doc. Find a practice with a large pensioner clientele and you find a bulk biller.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes. In fact he has now moved off the sofa and is now on the big dog bed that is next to the firepace.
> 
> I also finally got DH to bring in the area rug that I bought at a thrift store in Ohio when there at the KAP. Sure can tell I've had it inthe back of my van...It willtake days for it to smooth out. Here it is. I put it in front of the fireplace. Only paid $15 dollars for it.


Wow Gwen, that was a great buy, I need to go thrift store shopping with you. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


That is hilarious! Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My Bro in law just got tickets to tour the Provo City Center temple. I knew it as the tabernacle and used to go to meetings there and sing-alongs. I have watched it being refurbished after being burned. Check it out, if you have time, here
http://www.heraldextra.com/special-section/provocitycentertemple/story/frst-full-look-provo-city-center-temple-photo-and-video/collection_3efc5856-2873-55df-869a-cab5a4cdb4ca.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - sending you circle of love and hugs. DH's!!%$## sometimes!
> 
> Carol, hope that you're able to get the ceiling thing worked out -- what a mess!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie! Sometimes it just has to be done. I've found a pattern for a nice leaf design shrug, that I think I will knit instead.
Glad you have time for a bit of crochet. And that sounds like it was a tremendous achievement with the Canadian job.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free pa
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


Geat knitting and Candy is too cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My Bro in law just got tickets to tour the Provo City Center temple. I knew it as the tabernacle and used to go to meetings there and sing-alongs. I have watched it being refurbished after being burned. Check it out, if you have time, here
> http://www.heraldextra.com/special-section/provocitycentertemple/story/frst-full-look-provo-city-center-temple-photo-and-video/collection_3efc5856-2873-55df-869a-cab5a4cdb4ca.html


I've been to the one in Temple Square in Salt Lake City and could spend an entire day there.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photo of man and man's best friend!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are cracks in 3 bones across the instep...
> 
> Ouch, Bonnie! Take it easy and heal quickly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie! Sometimes it just has to be done. I've found a pattern for a nice leaf design shrug, that I think I will knit instead.
> Glad you have time for a bit of crochet. And that sounds like it was a tremendous achievement with the Canadian job.


Yeh, I kind of got thrown in the deep end on that one. My friend (who referred me for the job) did mention the US Payroll as it related to benefits which I've done umpteen times, but no mention of the Canada piece at all. I'll be having lunch with her in the next couple of weeks and I'll have to gently razz her about that a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will pray for safe travels for him. I do agree that the lake effect snow is the worst and it is predicted for this week-all week-so tell him to be cautious. It snowed heavy for a while today, but not much on the ground so not a big deal. It was nice to look out at it and know that I could stay inside.


I just talked to him a bit ago, he said that he's far enough behind it that so far in Iowa anyway, he's had fairly good weather, hopeing that that trend continues. He is in Peru, Ia for tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sometimes I read what I wrote and have to delete it all. That is when I give up and go to bed. I have a habit of typing the word "yarn" if I am typing a word like "yard". I just did it and had to correct to put in the word yard. (Did it again.) You could be quite amused at some of the stuff that I delete.


 :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now.
> 
> Wow, Gwen That is really beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

[Betty] 
KAYE JO, I have been updated to Windows 10. The only problem I have had is enlarging text and Joyce gave me a hand. I am sure there is so much here I will never learn unless someone points them out to me. Your sweater is really pretty. I want to make some top down sweaters I saw patterns to on knittingpureandsimple.com. So many projects, so little time. Ongoing prayers for David and his safety in his travels.
So glad that you were able to get help to enlarge the text, it helps a great deal when it's not so small that you can't read it. 
I was surprised, this is my first top down and it was much easier that I expected, I definitely recommend trying them when you get a chance. 
You are so right, too many patterns and not enough time at all. 
David and I both greatly appreciate the prayer, he does driving in some scary situations, at least scary to me, him, not so much 
Hugs!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> *Carol*
> If it's the one I'm thinking of it's in the Knitting Tea Party of 18th December, 2015 on page 60.
> 
> Dawned on me that I could repost it! :roll: I hope this is the right one.


Kate...Thanks for finding it for Carol to see.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's my left foot & I use the right for driving so no proble there


Me thinks someone has an automatic car, not a manual then.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> [Betty]
> KAYE JO, I have been updated to Windows 10. The only problem I have had is enlarging text and Joyce gave me a hand. I am sure there is so much here I will never learn unless someone points them out to me. Your sweater is really pretty. I want to make some top down sweaters I saw patterns to on knittingpureandsimple.com. So many projects, so little time. Ongoing prayers for David and his safety in his travels.
> So glad that you were able to get help to enlarge the text, it helps a great deal when it's not so small that you can't read it.
> I was surprised, this is my first top down and it was much easier that I expected, I definitely recommend trying them when you get a chance.
> ...


How is David doing on the roads today. I have heard of so many accidents along the interstates in Indiana, Michigan and Ohio for today. I took back roads to work instead of getting on the highway. I only slid once on my way to work today. I let off of the gas and let the car find itself. Road after work were not the greatest either, but I made it home safely and then shoveled snow at home before washing dishes, cooking and enjoying some computer time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've run into a few lab techs as well, Bonnie, who, upon seeing me for the very first time, want to ignore whatever I am telling them about this body I've lived in all these many years!! When I tell them the parameters they are allowed to work within when jabbing my body parts, they look offended. Tough luck on them!!!!! They can listen to my description or get their supervisor to do the jabbing--and very carefully at that .
> 
> Ohio Joy


I make sure anyone coming near me with a sharp needle knows I am not a dartboard and will swear at them if they use me as a dart board. Much better to slide the sharp in than stab it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> right now it is snowing rather heavily - so we will have even more for for you when you arrive. sending dh tons of healing energy to get hm back in the pink and away from the clinic. drive safely. --- sam


We are still getting snow tonight as well. I guess I will want to wake up early again to see what time I will need to drive to work. Going in early has the advantage of less cars on the road, but also have to deal with roads that may not be plowed yet. The roads were just awful this morning, but a bit better this afternoon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.topcrochetpatterns.com/blog/20-tattoos-for-knitting-crochet-lovers
> 
> Can anyone relate?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just realized what time it is. I really need to get some sleep. I am tired so it is a good time to get going. 

Rookie...Congratulations on getting everything figured out so that it impacted the employees in positive ways. I know you have to feel relieved.

Margaret...I am glad you go t to enjoy some alone time with Elizabeth. What a precious gift.

Sam...I hope you are able to get to Heidi's house with all of this snow. Enjoy some hot soup this week as well as a cup of coffee or tea. 

Julie...Your bread always looks so tasty. Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Thinking of each of you and keeping every one in my prayers. Time for some sleep.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Dumb Bunny Here,
> As I was reading KTP last night I had a pop up that my security was at risk. We have so many new terms for this on computer that I told them to go ahead and run it, then at the end I was told to purchase it. I got out of it and called AT&T. Again, they took everything off of my computer. I am so frustrated. Will this ever stop?
> 
> Worked really hard yesterday and have another day ahead of me today. But there is no one else to do it but me. Just have to put my big girl pants on and push forward. My back hurt so bad last night I was in tears (as well as my legs).


My oldest laptop had a corrupted operating system, and we would get a call every time I was on it on the internet. Calls finally stopped when I said, no money will be paid. One guy was very persistant, told him he could fix it if he did it for free. end of those calls.

Have rental inspection this afternoon and have spent the last few days doing the spring clean jobs that are not needed every week done. Only have some weeding to do. Did not help that Brian's mower died (may need new spark plug) and he waited to yesterday to organise another mower to get yard knocked over. Will be taking quiet steps to get mower going as yard has sticky grass seeds that get every where when long. Upstairs are both feeling very sore, both live with some level of pain, but levels up with extra work that needed to be done. We still have stuff in garage/craft room/tardis that needs to go either upstairs or into my area, but has to wait to other stuff is taken care of first. Slowly slowly and will get done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yeh, I kind of got thrown in the deep end on that one. My friend (who referred me for the job) did mention the US Payroll as it related to benefits which I've done umpteen times, but no mention of the Canada piece at all. I'll be having lunch with her in the next couple of weeks and I'll have to gently razz her about that a bit.


 :thumbup: I can imagine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just realized what time it is. I really need to get some sleep. I am tired so it is a good time to get going.
> 
> Rookie...Congratulations on getting everything figured out so that it impacted the employees in positive ways. I know you have to feel relieved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mary! At least I can make bread- I am not too impressed with my chart reading skills for knitting at the moment!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: Hard to imagine amounts like that when our largest prize has been $70m.


It's now 1.3 billion, I'd love to win even a little piece of that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My oldest laptop had a corrupted operating system, and we would get a call every time I was on it on the internet. Calls finally stopped when I said, no money will be paid. One guy was very persistant, told him he could fix it if he did it for free. end of those calls.
> 
> Have rental inspection this afternoon and have spent the last few days doing the spring clean jobs that are not needed every week done. Only have some weeding to do. Did not help that Brian's mower died (may need new spark plug) and he waited to yesterday to organise another mower to get yard knocked over. Will be taking quiet steps to get mower going as yard has sticky grass seeds that get every where when long. Upstairs are both feeling very sore, both live with some level of pain, but levels up with extra work that needed to be done. We still have stuff in garage/craft room/tardis that needs to go either upstairs or into my area, but has to wait to other stuff is taken care of first. Slowly slowly and will get done.


It is so nice not to have inspections! I prefer it that way- otherwise it feels only partly your own home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Lovely sweater.


Thank you all very much, I've started another like it for my niece in French lilac (I'll post a pic as I get farther along), as I needed a quick birthday gift by the 21st.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Talking of missing members, I noticed that we hadn't heard from Josephine (purplefi) for a while. So I contacted her, asking if everything is okay.
> 
> Everything is fine, simply busy - am fine. Just been so busy before Christmas. I've now joined a singing group and have been doing some courses as well. I am desperately trying to improve my crochet and trying to learn to read crochet patterns as I am finding it much easier than knitting as I am having quite a bit of trouble with arthritis in my upper spine, neck and shoulders.
> I will try and pop back to the KTP, but in the meantime please say Hi to everyone for me and I think of you all often.
> ...


Thank you for letting us know, I've been missing her morning posts of Mr. P's garden too. I miss coffee with Caren also, or tea as she prefers that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor Gizmo, he keeps falling out of his little dog bed, I think he wakes up and gets partway out then falls back to sleep before he gets the whole way, then he wakes up, crawls back in and does it all over again. lol It's exhausting to be a little dog.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> my directive is that they have one chance so they better jab wisely. --- sam


That certainly is a shorter directive than what I needed to use for a couple of those techs, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sydney..... LOL Thats what I was thinking.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I make sure anyone coming near me with a sharp needle knows I am not a dartboard and will swear at them if they use me as a dart board. Much better to slide the sharp in than stab it.


I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh boy Rookie, that is Brrrrrr cold. I thought 17F was cold today. DH got in last night and said he felt like the plane was a kite in that wind. His trip went well and he enjoyed seeing so many of his former students that are now teaching & performing. He said the best performances at the convention turned out to be former students and it is such a good feeling. It is so wonderful to have him home!!!
> 
> Yay!!! I've lost 20 lbs. on my scale. I'm starting to see a little more of what I used to look like. I could even see a twinkle in DH's eyes but he is very careful after saying he is proud of me to say it is not how I look but the person I am. Smart man!!! Keeping it off is the hard part, so I'm glad he feels that way. Now I am allowed to exercise a little, like stretching, yoga, but not to where I perspire. I will admit to being excited. Thank goodness I didn't sell my old clothes or donate them. I have donated a lot of them and had the rest all downstairs to donate but procrastinated and thank goodness as the tops I have now are just hanging off me. Who would have thought so little weight would make such a difference. Wore one of my old tops an it even was loose on me. This is wonderful...I know I can do this!!!!


Great news! It is amazing at how it changes our bodies isn't it, and how much better we feel. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed. Gage was just sick a bit ago again. Going to get him to lay down and hopefully sleep for a bit. Long day and it is looking like a longer night. I can't believe how much snow has fallen out there today. The wind is still blowing and I think it is still snowing out there. 

Check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, I do have 3 dogs now. The latest one was my mom's. She had been with my DS and DBL, but the boys are too rough, and she was afraid Mollie would get hurt. She's done fine with the transition, and so have my other two. We think she is glad to be away from the boys!

I can't believe I didn't see you at the frog pond! I found a pattern for what I want to bring to the KAP. I don't know why, but I have really had problems. Dropped stitches, added stitches! It was supposed to be knitted in the round, but I felt like the DPNs were too fiddly for me at this time. I think it could be the small number of stitches on small needles with fingering yarn. Thought about Magic Loop, but just decided to knit it flat. May switch later when I quit making so many mistakes. 

Glad to hear that Ringo is doing well. Our fur babies are such good company. I hope you get your TV soon. I would really miss mine. I always have it on. I do watch too much, but I am always doing something; knitting or computer mainly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Melody, so sorry that Gage is ill. It doesn't make it easy on you! I hope he and Greg get well soon.

Sam, I like your afghan pattern. I know it will be pretty and warm!

I'm watching the Mavericks and Cavaliers. It is going back and forth right now. I hope we, the Mavs, will win. I don't like LaBron. Sorry. I don't want to offend, but he really irritates me!

It is cold here, but most of you would say not so! I think there is just a chill. I'm very hot natured, but the cold really bothers me. Maybe I'm cold-blooded!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I do have 3 dogs now. The latest one was my mom's. She had been with my DS and DBL, but the boys are too rough, and she was afraid Mollie would get hurt. She's done fine with the transition, and so have my other two. We think she is glad to be away from the boys!
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see you at the frog pond! I found a pattern for what I want to bring to the KAP. I don't know why, but I have really had problems. Dropped stitches, added stitches! It was supposed to be knitted in the round, but I felt like the DPNs were too fiddly for me at this time. I think it could be the small number of stitches on small needles with fingering yarn. Thought about Magic Loop, but just decided to knit it flat. May switch later when I quit making so many mistakes.
> 
> Glad to hear that Ringo is doing well. Our fur babies are such good company. I hope you get your TV soon. I would really miss mine. I always have it on. I do watch too much, but I am always doing something; knitting or computer mainly.


The dogs will be good company for you, and while you are busy working they can snooze together through the day. I guess the frog pond was rather large! I was having tremendous difficulty reading this design, and several on the Lace Party have completed it so successfully- mine was awful beside those beautiful ones! I will probably turn the yarn into a shrug!
The TV is good company too, but you do get used to having no broadcast. I am meaning to watch Downton Abbey over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to check out this calendar of "movie scenes". thank you julie for sending it to me. i goodled to find it. --- sam

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/a-german-retirement-community-did-a-calendar-where-seniors-a#.vgjrXjqjv


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dogs will be good company for you, and while you are busy working they can snooze together through the day. I guess the frog pond was rather large! I was having tremendous difficulty reading this design, and several on the Lace Party have completed it so successfully- mine was awful beside those beautiful ones! I will probably turn the yarn into a shrug!
> The TV is good company too, but you do get used to having no broadcast. I am meaning to watch Downton Abbey over.


I've just watched Season 6, episode 2. I didn't watch it on SimplyJune.com like I did time right along with the UK, so I'm watching it along with the rest of the US as each episode is aired. I may still go out on SimplyJune.com and skip ahead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to check out this calendar of "movie scenes". thank you julie for sending it to me. i goodled to find it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/a-german-retirement-community-did-a-calendar-where-seniors-a#.vgjrXjqjv


It is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've just watched Season 6, episode 2. I didn't watch it on SimplyJune.com like I did time right along with the UK, so I'm watching it along with the rest of the US as each episode is aired. I may still go out on SimplyJune.com and skip ahead.


I had problems with Simply June not letting me in, which is partly why I bought the DVD's again. It is tempting to rush ahead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's just going to give you a chance to be totally perfect the next time around. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think last week was new. go here - www.cbs.com/bluebloods - you should get a list of of shows and when they were - if you click on on you should be able to watch it on your comuter. --- sam

you also might try this - http://www.cbs.com/shows/blue_bloods/ - i think last weeks was called "back in the day". there is a list of five episodes you can wach. --- sam



budasha said:


> Caught up. Going to watch Blue Bloods, a repeat. Don't know where the new season is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, inspection over for 13 weeks. Good inspection, except the garage (boxes everywhere, including against the walls (apparently a no no,, who knew)) and the yard (which was overgrown and neglected when we moved in. Not had a lot of time to do anything but will be spending more time slowly tidying. Biggest problem is the palm leaves everywhere. I already cleaned up once, but lots more down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, enjoyed German calendar.
Julie, I have 2 projects that need thinking. Will try and do them tomorrow as I have knitting on Thursday. Just a couple inches on each but I've managed to not do it all week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> I love the idea of a KAL in conjunction with knitapalooza. I hope it can be worked out.


How about some suggestions from everyone as to what to knit for a KAP knit along? Please?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you ever finish the crochet pieces you were going to put on the wall? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Betty - sending you circle of love and hugs. DH's!!%$## sometimes!
> 
> Carol, hope that you're able to get the ceiling thing worked out -- what a mess!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love your approach joy - well done. sometimes people just don't listen unless you hit them in the forehead with a 2x4. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would definitely be reminding jim who started this mess and who helped him out of it. think he needs one of my come to jesus talks. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use the reuseable ones most of the time, so much easier to have a few big bags than all the plastic ones that often break


By law most plastic bags have to be charged for- and the old plastic shopping bags are no longer available here in South Australia. And the ones the supermarkets sell must be reusable. If you never take bags with you it works out very expensive over time as the cheapest bags are 15 cents.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, Bonnie, did you order one of the Jenome Derby sewing machines? I did! I ordered the Minty green today. It should be here in about a week. At the same time, they had the mega expensive Cricut machine that our DDIL wanted for Christmas, regularly $279.00 for $149.00. Of course they don't have the $$ for it. I told her we could play lay away. I bought it with the understanding that she will pay me back. We bought her an inexpensive one last Christmas and she has been using it like crazy. So I know she will use the new one. She is very excited.


I didn't order one. Please let me know what you think so I can decide if it's worth the hassle to get it here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


Frustrating!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


I never make pastry- it never works out well- so I get frozen stuff and if doesn't taste all that good at least I haven't wasted time making something that doesn't work! I well understand your treatment of the pastry. So what did you end up with?
Like you your youngests response!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you have a good chuckle at those poor chickens. They have lost all their dignity . When I first saw a post about someone knitting vests for chickens I could understand it as they were rescued birds with hardly any feathers but now I see pictures of all sorts of chickens in these vest and all I can say is poor chickens 😄


Same here. But then where do they originate from? Are we trying to keep them in climates too cold for them? in which case why is any different to putting coats on dogs?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I take my synthroid when I first wake up so on an empty stomach. I have to wait 4 hours before taking my omeprazole as the synthroid won't work effectively if those 2 meds are taken close together. I use to take synthroid years ago and it was not what my body needed so I stopped taking it and went almost 18 years before taking it again. Second time was when half of my thyroid was removed due to a 2 cm nodule that was blocking my airway and I was triple swallowing water. It needed to come out so I could function again.


I will have to check with my pharmacy as I take eltroxin & a similar drug raberparazole but haven't been told I have to take them separately


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me thinks someone has an automatic car, not a manual then.


Yes, only the old grain truck is standard on this farm but that's what I learned to drive with


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> How is David doing on the roads today. I have heard of so many accidents along the interstates in Indiana, Michigan and Ohio for today. I took back roads to work instead of getting on the highway. I only slid once on my way to work today. I let off of the gas and let the car find itself. Road after work were not the greatest either, but I made it home safely and then shoveled snow at home before washing dishes, cooking and enjoying some computer time.


Glad you had safe travels, take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> By law most plastic bags have to be charged for- and the old plastic shopping bags are no longer available here in South Australia. And the ones the supermarkets sell must be reusable. If you never take bags with you it works out very expensive over time as the cheapest bags are 15 cents.


Here some places charge 3 or 5 cents for bags, the local grocery gives 3 cents off for each reusable bag you take . It seems the plastic ones are so flimsy they only ut a little in each so if you d a big shopping trip you have tons of them. I prefer to have things packed into the others so there are fewer trips to carry in & I dont have problems carrying stuff normally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


How frustrating.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh My GOODNESS it is 44c ..... 111F here at 4.30pm! It is so awful outside. :shock:  We are supposed? to get a cool change in a few hours... I hope so. It is cruel out there. 

Now to catch up.... I am quite a way behind on here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here. But then where do they originate from? Are we trying to keep them in climates too cold for them? in which case why is any different to putting coats on dogs?


Cold as it gets here I've never seen any animal in a coat except a very few horses around the fancy estates near Calgary. Occasionally farmers put ear muffs on newborn calfs as they may freeze from being still wet from birth & you get docked if you send them to market with frozen ears
My mom had chickens in a chicken house with little insulation, just straw in the nest boxes & on the floor, the chickens were fine but in very cold weather laid less eggs.
Cattle here stay outside all winter except for having small sheds for calving & board wind fences where there is no bush


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope your house is bug free soon & all are back to normal.

Well, I have to be up before 6 so I better get to bed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me thinks someone has an automatic car, not a manual then.


Yes I figured the same thing- if it was me I wouldn't be driving my manual car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh My GOODNESS it is 44c ..... 111F here at 4.30pm! It is so awful outside. :shock:  We are supposed? to get a cool change in a few hours... I hope so. It is cruel out there.
> 
> Now to catch up.... I am quite a way behind on here.


Well we only reached 35. and now down to 29.7. When I was aout around 1100 I didn't think it would hget to 39. So the change should be on its way to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cold as it gets here I've never seen any animal in a coat except a very few horses around the fancy estates near Calgary. Occasionally farmers put ear muffs on newborn calfs as they may freeze from being still wet from birth & you get docked if you send them to market with frozen ears
> My mom had chickens in a chicken house with little insulation, just straw in the nest boxes & on the floor, the chickens were fine but in very cold weather laid less eggs.
> Cattle here stay outside all winter except for having small sheds for calving & board wind fences where there is no bush


Our chooks stop laying for a while in winter as well- and cold here is just above freezing for a really cold night. Gives the poor little girls a rest I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, hope your house is bug free soon & all are back to normal.
> 
> Well, I have to be up before 6 so I better get to bed


Sleep well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life is coming right, touch wood! Ringo loves the freedom of having his back yard, especially in summer when we can leave the door open. I am slowly getting sorted- working on a few things to get the kitchen functioning better. I have a carer coming in 3 and 4 times a week, alternately (according to when I am paid my Pension)- like I have got back an hour ago from my two weekly shopping trip- saves a lot of money not having to do it by taxi. The weather today is wet, but it is mild and one can enjoy the rain.
> I hope to go see Nasir's wife Shakila before too many days have past.- Nasir always says I am family, and a I find that rather reassuring!
> Will you be watching sport in the winter, or is that more a fair weather occupation?


I am so glad things are sorting themselves out for you. That is great that you have a carer that often now. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a a couple of views of the table he is working on right now. It is black walnut. He uses the natural curves in the wood. I wish I had a picture of one of the benches I saw on Saturday that he had made. I'm very proud of his work and abilities.


Wow! That is gorgeous! Keep the photos coming. Well done Brantley. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats all sounding as good as can be expected.
> 
> Talking of people recovering I spoke to Mum yesterday and she feels like she is almost back to the way was pre- op. Right on the 6 week mark (as ELizabeth is 6 weeks today Mums surgery was 6 weeks today as well)


Good to hear! And how lovely to have Elizabeth fall asleep with you cuddling her. Gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we only reached 35. and now down to 29.7. When I was aout around 1100 I didn't think it would hget to 39. So the change should be on its way to you.


Mmm well the temperature is slowly coming down.... still waiting for the cool change. We had thunderstorm but nothing much to speak of with rain... very strong gusts of wind though. At 7pm we are still at 32c. It will come suddenly I reckon and we will be feeling cold tomorrow.. only 18c


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

More prayers please, I received word today that an elderly male bingo friend has been diagnosed with stomach cancer. Actually, prayers for him and his lovely, but fragile,wife, who has not long come through some health issues of her own.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> the afghan is for me out of scrap yarn using the totem lace pattern. it is on size 8 needles so will take a while. i am not planning on using it any time soon. --- sam
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


Oooh! You naughty man, finding me another fun lace pattern.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to the father to surround him in warm healing energy and to speed the healing. was the "knock off" deliberate? --- sam


Hope not, but bad intersection for people turning and racing to beat the red lights.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Did you have a good chuckle at those poor chickens. They have lost all their dignity . When I first saw a post about someone knitting vests for chickens I could understand it as they were rescued birds with hardly any feathers but now I see pictures of all sorts of chickens in these vest and all I can say is poor chickens 😄


 :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


Ha ha too funny. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~These kinds of things just leave me speechless. I don't understand what moves someone to be SO phenomenally mean & mean-spirited. I am dumbfounded. So much heartache...for what? Ruined lives...on both sides. I don't at this point have any more info....I don't even know where this happened, except "at a truck stop".
> thanks for caring....


I agree fully. There is just so much violence now. Horrid. About a week ago we had in Aust a young man who was coward punched (king hit) by a stupid guy just looking for someone to punch.... he actually turned to his friends and said "hey wanna see something funny" then the punch.
The young man has died. 
Within the following week there have been 3 more coward punches.... one actually a woman king hit by a man! Thankfully these victims havent died but are still critical in hospital. Just makes me sick.

Oh and also on the news tonight there have been EIGHT cases of children left in cars today at 43c !!! Unbelievable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It;s pretty bad when I get that one with no thought at all! You have no idea how many times a few of us start to put something in the fridge that goes in the cabinet, and the other way around!


I think I do that's why I thought of it 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


Oh no I hope by now you have gotten back on track or are you going to leave it alone for a while


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would rather have your temperature any day. --- sam


I doubt that Sam. You just couldnt be outside today, far too hot and hard to breathe. I like Summer but only up to around 34c .... when it gets to over 40c it is just too much for anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That is hilarious! Thanks for a good laugh!


I'm glad you had a good laugh Mary I did too , a good way to get me calm again 
At a parent teacher meeting one of my sons teachers said he had a great sense of humour and some brilliant one liners that he wished he had thought of .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i bet your chicken would appreciate them during your winters. --- sam


Re Bonnies freezing temperatures.... LOL Sam you are funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had an extensive visit to the frog pond, just too many errors, and Uhura is mostly on the yarn swift. Can't say it has done my mood much good.


Oh dear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> My Bro in law just got tickets to tour the Provo City Center temple. I knew it as the tabernacle and used to go to meetings there and sing-alongs. I have watched it being refurbished after being burned. Check it out, if you have time, here
> http://www.heraldextra.com/special-section/provocitycentertemple/story/frst-full-look-provo-city-center-temple-photo-and-video/collection_3efc5856-2873-55df-869a-cab5a4cdb4ca.html


Its so different from any church I have been in , but it's a beautiful temple , I've never seen a baptism font like that . The outside pictures were its all lit up are lovely especially with the mountains in the background .


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


That is funny. Did you play a lot of clue?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We are still getting snow tonight as well. I guess I will want to wake up early again to see what time I will need to drive to work. Going in early has the advantage of less cars on the road, but also have to deal with roads that may not be plowed yet. The roads were just awful this morning, but a bit better this afternoon.


Safe driving Mary , hope the roads are a bit better today and that the ploughs have been along the roads


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy that was very bad of you but it sure made me smile 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dumb Bunny Here,
> As I was reading KTP last night I had a pop up that my security was at risk. We have so many new terms for this on computer that I told them to go ahead and run it, then at the end I was told to purchase it. I got out of it and called AT&T. Again, they took everything off of my computer. I am so frustrated. Will this ever stop?
> I have been able to do everything I used to on Windows 10 (I am sure there is a lot more I could do if I had someone to teach it to me), but I cant get to my old files which have tons of my favorite patterns saved.
> I called Herrschners yesterday and ordered the Red Heart Super Saver Painted Desert to make the throw to cover Jims chair and got four skeins of a yarn they have, which has sequins in it to make Carley a Cowl for Christmas. She loves sequins. Jim was not a happy camper. Then I upset him even more when I told him I had lost the sheet with our AT&T info and passwords on it. Have to go throw the garbage today and hopefully find it. Gwen, look through papers I sent to you and make sure I didnt send it to you.
> ...


Sorry you are hurting Betty in more ways than one. You must be a very patient person and able to not blow your top.
Is this the throw Jim asked you to make?
8-9 lbs is great😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've done very little productive today and need to go check the soup I'm making for dinner. TTYL


How I read soap instead of soup again😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Would love to see more of his work. It's beautiful .


Me too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is asleep now. I have been up and puttering about.
> Greg is feeling better today. Thankfully👍
> 
> So far so good I am fine.


Sure hope it stays that way.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah mum - that is good news. --- sam


Sure is :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you ever find a bush - break off a couple of stems - shove them in the dirt and you will have more pussy willows than you can shake a stick at. --- sam


I will remember that, thanks Sam.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the afghan is for me out of scrap yarn using the totem lace pattern. it is on size 8 needles so will take a while. i am not planning on using it any time soon. --- sam
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


Oh I like that stitch very much. Thank you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> for him or for you? lol --- sam


I think both.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> More prayers please, I received word today that an elderly male bingo friend has been diagnosed with stomach cancer. Actually, prayers for him and his lovely, but fragile,wife, who has not long come through some health issues of her own.


Oh gosh. More sad news.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It;s pretty bad when I get that one with no thought at all! You have no idea how many times a few of us start to put something in the fridge that goes in the cabinet, and the other way around!


I hunted and hunted for the cheese one day and found it in the drawer I keep my wax paper, tin foil etc. in.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This woman makes a habit of being late- which tends to throw everything out.


That is not good. What if you had an appointment you had to be at.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am so not on that page! A hint of humidity....and I melt! I would make a lousy Southerner!


Oh gosh me either. I turn into a wet noodle in the heat.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Me thinks someone has an automatic car, not a manual then.


Back in the day when I got my license if you took your test on an automatic you were restricted to driving one but not any more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> By law most plastic bags have to be charged for- and the old plastic shopping bags are no longer available here in South Australia. And the ones the supermarkets sell must be reusable. If you never take bags with you it works out very expensive over time as the cheapest bags are 15 cents.


The basic plastic ones used to be free here but the law changed a couple of months ago and now everywhere has to charge 5p per bag . I always took my own anyway so made no difference to me . some clothes shops use strong paper bags which are still free


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I make sure anyone coming near me with a sharp needle knows I am not a dartboard and will swear at them if they use me as a dart board. Much better to slide the sharp in than stab it.


I went for blood work today and touch wood I am easy to get blood from as long as they use my left arm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh My GOODNESS it is 44c ..... 111F here at 4.30pm! It is so awful outside. :shock:  We are supposed? to get a cool change in a few hours... I hope so. It is cruel out there.
> 
> Now to catch up.... I am quite a way behind on here.


That is definitely way way to hot, I hope it dropped drastically before bedtime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


They are lovely Kaye . I like the pattern you used


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so nice not to have inspections! I prefer it that way- otherwise it feels only partly your own home.


They don't do inspections here I don't think. Maybe they should once in a while and a lot of places wouldn't be trashed. So many renters give others a bad name, very unfair.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Gizmo, he keeps falling out of his little dog bed, I think he wakes up and gets partway out then falls back to sleep before he gets the whole way, then he wakes up, crawls back in and does it all over again. lol It's exhausting to be a little dog.


Poor Gizmo🐶 We used to have a cat named Gizmo.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh I bet he did.😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is definitely way way to hot, I hope it dropped drastically before bedtime


Not yet. :-( 8.30pm and 29c. But it looks like it will be loads cooler in about an hour or so. I just took Oscar (my dog) outside for a pee and it pretty darn hot out there for this time of night. Still have A/C on but I will turn off shortly as its pretty expensive to run.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm well the temperature is slowly coming down.... still waiting for the cool change. We had thunderstorm but nothing much to speak of with rain... very strong gusts of wind though. At 7pm we are still at 32c. It will come suddenly I reckon and we will be feeling cold tomorrow.. only 18c


Wish I could send you some of the weather we are having lots of rain then on Monday it turned really cold and all the mud froze , yesterday it decided to rain most of the day again so back to mud and today it's freezing cold and frozen mud again but I can see lovely blue skies so at least it looks better from behind a window . Mishka is laid outside on the patio thinking what lovely weather . Dippy dog 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


Oh goodness those are so nice. Well done.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree fully. There is just so much violence now. Horrid. About a week ago we had in Aust a young man who was coward punched (king hit) by a stupid guy just looking for someone to punch.... he actually turned to his friends and said "hey wanna see something funny" then the punch.
> The young man has died.
> Within the following week there have been 3 more coward punches.... one actually a woman king hit by a man! Thankfully these victims havent died but are still critical in hospital. Just makes me sick.
> 
> Oh and also on the news tonight there have been EIGHT cases of children left in cars today at 43c !!! Unbelievable.


What is wrong with people. I hope the parents are charged.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree fully. There is just so much violence now. Horrid. About a week ago we had in Aust a young man who was coward punched (king hit) by a stupid guy just looking for someone to punch.... he actually turned to his friends and said "hey wanna see something funny" then the punch.
> The young man has died.
> Within the following week there have been 3 more coward punches.... one actually a woman king hit by a man! Thankfully these victims havent died but are still critical in hospital. Just makes me sick.
> 
> Oh and also on the news tonight there have been EIGHT cases of children left in cars today at 43c !!! Unbelievable.


 I hope these people were all arrested , why don't they realise that what they are doing is dangerous . That poor young mans family .

If it's 43c outside can you imagine what the heat must be inside a car . Iwonder if the parents ? Would like to be locked in a car in that heat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is funny. Did you play a lot of clue?


When the boys were young but they didn't like it as much as I did they preferred monopoly 
Clue is called cluedo here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's just going to give you a chance to be totally perfect the next time around. --- sam


I will try again in a lighter weight yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, enjoyed German calendar.
> Julie, I have 2 projects that need thinking. Will try and do them tomorrow as I have knitting on Thursday. Just a couple inches on each but I've managed to not do it all week.


There is something satisfying when you are casting on, that anticipation of the new project. I think any good knitter gets there (ripping ) from time to time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Frustrating!


I am over it now- feels good to be starting something new!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:



> Wish I could send you some of the weather we are having lots of rain then on Monday it turned really cold and all the mud froze , yesterday it decided to rain most of the day again so back to mud and today it's freezing cold and frozen mud again but I can see lovely blue skies so at least it looks better from behind a window . Mishka is laid outside on the patio thinking what lovely weather . Dippy dog 😄


LOL I bet Mishka is wishing it could be muddy all the time..... great fun for a dog.
I wish we could have some of your rain too. I am surprised that the bush fires didnt flare up badly again today. The big one is still burning but not any worse and not threatening homes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


They are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How frustrating.


It would have been worse, if I had persisted with all the errors in it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


Terrific socks, Kaye! A great pattern, perfectly stitched!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad things are sorting themselves out for you. That is great that you have a carer that often now. :thumbup:


There is good and bad, because they usually come late in the day, it can be a bit restrictive- like I would like to get out to see Shakila, but I need an early start for the trip. It is better when it is my usual lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


Very pretty, and bright with the stripes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its so different from any church I have been in , but it's a beautiful temple , I've never seen a baptism font like that . The outside pictures were its all lit up are lovely especially with the mountains in the background .


It is a lovely building. I presume they go in for full immersion baptisms with a font that size? I liked the cattle (oxen?) holding up the font.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree fully. There is just so much violence now. Horrid. About a week ago we had in Aust a young man who was coward punched (king hit) by a stupid guy just looking for someone to punch.... he actually turned to his friends and said "hey wanna see something funny" then the punch.
> The young man has died.
> Within the following week there have been 3 more coward punches.... one actually a woman king hit by a man! Thankfully these victims havent died but are still critical in hospital. Just makes me sick.
> 
> Oh and also on the news tonight there have been EIGHT cases of children left in cars today at 43c !!! Unbelievable.


Was that the case where it was an NZ'er who was the perpetrator ? 
That is crass stupidity at those temperatures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I hope by now you have gotten back on track or are you going to leave it alone for a while


Leaving it, and using the yarn for Sarah Hatton's Leila Shrug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that the case where it was an NZ'er who was the perpetrator ?
> That is crass stupidity at those temperatures.


Yes it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear.


Oh well, stuff happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> That is not good. What if you had an appointment you had to be at.


Exactly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> They don't do inspections here I don't think. Maybe they should once in a while and a lot of places wouldn't be trashed. So many renters give others a bad name, very unfair.


There is good and bad to it- like this place has not been properly maintained, but I like not having the hassle and intrusion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it was.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How about some suggestions from everyone as to what to knit for a KAP knit along? Please?


Something for both cold and hot weather - or something for charity. My thoughts:
Twiddlemuffs 
wrist warmers
headbands
Halloween, Thanksgiving or Christmas decoration


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you ever finish the crochet pieces you were going to put on the wall? --- sam


I have the inside parts done and now have to put it together with a different color thread and block it. It got put away to do Christmas things -- hmmmm, that would be a good project to resume.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I bet Mishka is wishing it could be muddy all the time..... great fun for a dog.
> I wish we could have some of your rain too. I am surprised that the bush fires didnt flare up badly again today. The big one is still burning but not any worse and not threatening homes.


That's a bit of good news at least . Although with the heat you have been getting a lot of places must be dangerously dry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the inside parts done and now have to put it together with a different color thread and block it. It got put away to do Christmas things -- hmmmm, that would be a good project to resume.


That is one lovel doily , a beautiful design


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is something satisfying when you are casting on, that anticipation of the new project. I think any good knitter gets there (ripping ) from time to time!


Absolutely. I'm there now. Must extend my sympathies though Julie, as I'm sure it is something lovely and beautiful. Not sure if I already said this or not, but making a sweater for DH and have it done up to the arms and am going to be ripping it out and starting over. Takes some psychological work and I'm channeling Sorlenna.  Have waited quite a period of time and am ready to do it now. DH couldn't believe I would rip it out after all that work but I'm not satisfied with the fit. Must read further to see what the project was Julie. May you have a ripping good time and a beautiful new project.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good!


Julie, thanks for forwarding that calendar to Sam. Wonderful. Quite inspiring too for me to start exercising, Looking at some of those people in their 90's. Wow...don't think I could do that Dirty Dancing one. Impressive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's a bit of good news at least . Although with the heat you have been getting a lot of places must be dangerously dry


Very very dry down my end of the country. Parts of NSW and Queensland have been having bad floods. It happens every year pretty much, I dont know why they dont lay pipes from up there running down to the areas that suffer from droughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well the wind has picked up again and I just went outside.... nearly 11pm and its finally turning cooler. YAY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that stitch pattern Sam. Have pinned it for future use. Thanks


thewren said:


> the afghan is for me out of scrap yarn using the totem lace pattern. it is on size 8 needles so will take a while. i am not planning on using it any time soon. --- sam
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations, it must be a wonderful feeling!


Re: Losing weight.
It is till I look in the mirror and see how far I have to go. :XD: :XD: :XD: Amazing how thin I feel though. Just have to stay away from the mirror, or perhaps not, as it will keep me motivated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been laid up this past week but hoping to be up and around more today. We didn't get all the snow that others got, just a coating. My aunt, about 2 hrs. from here got 1 ft. and we usually get the same weather fronts. Really need to get some work done. So far behind. Managed to do some dishes and cook but other than that, just a mess again. Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me even as a Southerner the humidity kills me.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am so not on that page! A hint of humidity....and I melt! I would make a lousy Southerner!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was lucky for sure. Usually don't do as well. My sister is the queen of finding excellent finds and bargains at thrift stores. She says th key is to go very frequently which she does. I just don'thave that gumption to go often enough.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow Gwen, that was a great buy, I need to go thrift store shopping with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


flyty1n said:


> My Bro in law just got tickets to tour the Provo City Center temple. I knew it as the tabernacle and used to go to meetings there and sing-alongs. I have watched it being refurbished after being burned. Check it out, if you have time, here
> http://www.heraldextra.com/special-section/provocitycentertemple/story/frst-full-look-provo-city-center-temple-photo-and-video/collection_3efc5856-2873-55df-869a-cab5a4cdb4ca.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sounded so irritated about the frog pond visit I was thinking you might want to switch to something else for awhile. I see that you did which is good. Can't wait to see the shrug now. You are a much better knitter than I but I know sometimes I just am not in the mood to fiddle with a pattern and have to put it aside.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Rookie! Sometimes it just has to be done. I've found a pattern for a nice leaf design shrug, that I think I will knit instead.
> Glad you have time for a bit of crochet. And that sounds like it was a tremendous achievement with the Canadian job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been fortunate that haven't had but one really bad experience with needles and that was as I was about to go into surgery. After multiple attempts to start and IV I was in tears and DH told them to get someone who knew what the were doing in there to do it right. I tolerate shots pretty well so he knew by my tears it was not going well. The got someone else and they did it with one try. Thank goodness. The nurse at my general physician's office does give the most gentle shots. She is a pro for sure.


jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you on the TV Pam. It "keeps me company" is what I say.


pammie1234 said:


> Julie, I do have 3 dogs now. The latest one was my mom's. She had been with my DS and DBL, but the boys are too rough, and she was afraid Mollie would get hurt. She's done fine with the transition, and so have my other two. We think she is glad to be away from the boys!
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see you at the frog pond! I found a pattern for what I want to bring to the KAP. I don't know why, but I have really had problems. Dropped stitches, added stitches! It was supposed to be knitted in the round, but I felt like the DPNs were too fiddly for me at this time. I think it could be the small number of stitches on small needles with fingering yarn. Thought about Magic Loop, but just decided to knit it flat. May switch later when I quit making so many mistakes.
> 
> Glad to hear that Ringo is doing well. Our fur babies are such good company. I hope you get your TV soon. I would really miss mine. I always have it on. I do watch too much, but I am always doing something; knitting or computer mainly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this calendar! I need one!


thewren said:


> you need to check out this calendar of "movie scenes". thank you julie for sending it to me. i goodled to find it. --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/a-german-retirement-community-did-a-calendar-where-seniors-a#.vgjrXjqjv


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did a binge watch of it about a week ago and it is so good! Enjoy!


RookieRetiree said:


> I've just watched Season 6, episode 2. I didn't watch it on SimplyJune.com like I did time right along with the UK, so I'm watching it along with the rest of the US as each episode is aired. I may still go out on SimplyJune.com and skip ahead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam what night does the new Hawaii 5-0 come on and what network? I can't find it.


thewren said:


> i think last week was new. go here - www.cbs.com/bluebloods - you should get a list of of shows and when they were - if you click on on you should be able to watch it on your comuter. --- sam
> 
> you also might try this - http://www.cbs.com/shows/blue_bloods/ - i think last weeks was called "back in the day". there is a list of five episodes you can wach. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you an email in just a minute with suggestion maybe.


tami_ohio said:


> How about some suggestions from everyone as to what to knit for a KAP knit along? Please?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you on the TV Pam. It "keeps me company" is what I say.


You can imagine my house then Gwen . My husband has the TV on from when he wakes up he even leaves it on when he falls asleep so the ghosts have something to watch.sport sport and more sport and when he's not watching sport it's news . Me I like silence if I want noise I'll sing or whistle while I'm doing the housework. Although I am watching about 4 detective shows in a week at the moment


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

those are so pretty. I need to do some sock but lately seem to be knitting slower than ever....but then I've been dabbling in the soap making and that has cut into my knitting too....LOL Too many crafts and not enough time or energy!



Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've been up almost 2 hours now (early for me!) and had my honey & cinnamon drink and now feeing hungry for some breakfast. Will check back in later. Hope to make some soap (not soup...LOL) today. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think last week was new. go here - www.cbs.com/bluebloods - you should get a list of of shows and when they were - if you click on on you should be able to watch it on your comuter. --- sam
> 
> you also might try this - http://www.cbs.com/shows/blue_bloods/ - i think last weeks was called "back in the day". there is a list of five episodes you can wach. --- sam


Thanks for that info, Sam. I'll watch it later today. Off to my iPad class in about an hour. I sure hope the roads are clear. Haven't been out since the snow started on Monday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely. I'm there now. Must extend my sympathies though Julie, as I'm sure it is something lovely and beautiful. Not sure if I already said this or not, but making a sweater for DH and have it done up to the arms and am going to be ripping it out and starting over. Takes some psychological work and I'm channeling Sorlenna.  Have waited quite a period of time and am ready to do it now. DH couldn't believe I would rip it out after all that work but I'm not satisfied with the fit. Must read further to see what the project was Julie. May you have a ripping good time and a beautiful new project.


Ah, my sympathies to both of you but glad if I helped with the sorrow of it, Daralene! I am slowly going through a "finish or frog" bag myself--about half and half so far--as I tend to start new things too often.  I reckon these will be something to work on when I need a break from the Guernsey...which I started having all these projects in process. :XD:

Speaking of that, last night I got the proper needle and got the welt transferred to it, so I am now legitimately working in the round. Soon I will be at the point where I need to get out the chart, which is a lovely thought.

We are off to the eye doc this afternoon (him, not me) for a followup (routine stuff) and likely having lunch with a friend beforehand. So I will have it in my bag--it's still small enough to be portable!

Love the socks, Kaye.

Healing thoughts for all in need, hugs & blessings all around. Hope those who are hot get cool relief and vice versa for the frozen!

I'm off to find more coffee...!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely. I'm there now. Must extend my sympathies though Julie, as I'm sure it is something lovely and beautiful. Not sure if I already said this or not, but making a sweater for DH and have it done up to the arms and am going to be ripping it out and starting over. Takes some psychological work and I'm channeling Sorlenna.  Have waited quite a period of time and am ready to do it now. DH couldn't believe I would rip it out after all that work but I'm not satisfied with the fit. Must read further to see what the project was Julie. May you have a ripping good time and a beautiful new project.


Sorry you're not happy with it- is it supposed to be a close fit? I like roomy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, thanks for forwarding that calendar to Sam. Wonderful. Quite inspiring too for me to start exercising, Looking at some of those people in their 90's. Wow...don't think I could do that Dirty Dancing one. Impressive.


 :thumbup: My pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Re: Losing weight.
> It is till I look in the mirror and see how far I have to go. :XD: :XD: :XD: Amazing how thin I feel though. Just have to stay away from the mirror, or perhaps not, as it will keep me motivated.


I am pretty certain I am going the other way- I know I have had far too much sugar lately, and I have not yet made my mince pies!
Congratulations again for the weight loss! Don't let yourself get disheartened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have been laid up this past week but hoping to be up and around more today. We didn't get all the snow that others got, just a coating. My aunt, about 2 hrs. from here got 1 ft. and we usually get the same weather fronts. Really need to get some work done. So far behind. Managed to do some dishes and cook but other than that, just a mess again. Hugs to all.


So sorry you've not been well, I thought you might have been away again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You sounded so irritated about the frog pond visit I was thinking you might want to switch to something else for awhile. I see that you did which is good. Can't wait to see the shrug now. You are a much better knitter than I but I know sometimes I just am not in the mood to fiddle with a pattern and have to put it aside.


There are assumptions with knitting shawls which I have obviously not sorted out, I could do with a few pointers from someone more experienced! It WAS a lot of work to undo, but I feel happier that I did. You knit fine, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can imagine my house then Gwen . My husband has the TV on from when he wakes up he even leaves it on when he falls asleep so the ghosts have something to watch.sport sport and more sport and when he's not watching sport it's news . Me I like silence if I want noise I'll sing or whistle while I'm doing the housework. Although I am watching about 4 detective shows in a week at the moment


Do you have a second set? How do you get around your husband always watching the Sports or News?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, my sympathies to both of you but glad if I helped with the sorrow of it, Daralene! I am slowly going through a "finish or frog" bag myself--about half and half so far--as I tend to start new things too often.  I reckon these will be something to work on when I need a break from the Guernsey...which I started having all these projects in process. :XD:
> 
> Speaking of that, last night I got the proper needle and got the welt transferred to it, so I am now legitimately working in the round. Soon I will be at the point where I need to get out the chart, which is a lovely thought.
> 
> ...


How were you 'illegitimately' on the round?! Glad you have the needle you needed, I will be interested to see further progress, have you thought of posting it to the Guernsey KAL I started?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have a second set? How do you get around your husband always watching the Sports or News?


I had a small tv in the bedroom which the sons bought me a few Christmas s ago and I was quite happy with that , even though the men in my life said I couldn't be . So when the middle son ( who is gadget mad ) bought himself a newer better tv I got his old (6 months ) one which is a lot bigger than the one I had so of course I must be happier :shock: and then came the box and now I must be a lot happier , don't know why as a tv is a TVs to me as long as it works  and I get to watch what I want in peace and I can knit while I watch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a small tv in the bedroom which the sons bought me a few Christmas s ago and I was quite happy with that , even though the men in my life said I couldn't be . So when the middle son ( who is gadget mad ) bought himself a newer better tv I got his old (6 months ) one which is a lot bigger than the one I had so of course I must be happier :shock: and then came the box and now I must be a lot happier , don't know why as a tv is a TVs to me as long as it works  and I get to watch what I want in peace and I can knit while I watch


One thing that really bugs me, when others are watching the telly, in the same room, is 'channel surfing', I could cheerfully ban all remotes. A major advantage of living alone, no unwanted viewing.
My DGD has a 'cast off' i-Pad from her older half-brother- lucky girl.
I am just up to the first pattern row of Leila Shrug- hope this goes better than my Uhura, did!
What are you working on these days?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

~~~I was thinking that Jim could have kept a copy, too. I hope someone is teaching you to backup your desktop. A flash drive holds a lot!

Julie, Jim is supposed to have it on his desktop. I usually get him to transfer my patterns to a memory stick but every time I have asked him he says he will and it never gets done. Guess I need to learn to do it after this hacking experience. I am still going to AT&T practically every day for assistance. Hope this never happens to any of you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How were you 'illegitimately' on the round?! Glad you have the needle you needed, I will be interested to see further progress, have you thought of posting it to the Guernsey KAL I started?


I was working it back and forth at the beginning, since my needle was too long to join the work. I do plan to post a photo to the gallery from your workshop once it's done!

Oh, and I did find my camera cord, so when I have a moment, I can transfer the photos to the computer, though there are a few more I need to take.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> ~~~I was thinking that Jim could have kept a copy, too. I hope someone is teaching you to backup your desktop. A flash drive holds a lot!
> 
> Julie, Jim is supposed to have it on his desktop. I usually get him to transfer my patterns to a memory stick but every time I have asked him he says he will and it never gets done. Guess I need to learn to do it after this hacking experience. I am still going to AT&T practically every day for assistance. Hope this never happens to any of you.


Betty, is the issue that the computer won't open the patterns? Most new systems don't have Adobe Reader, which is what opens pdf files (most of my patterns are that format), so you may need to get that. It's free to download and install. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that really bugs me, when others are watching the telly, in the same room, is 'channel surfing', I could cheerfully ban all remotes. A major advantage of living alone, no unwanted viewing.
> My DGD has a 'cast off' i-Pad from her older half-brother- lucky girl.
> I am just up to the first pattern row of Leila Shrug- hope this goes better than my Uhura, did!
> What are you working on these days?


That's what my husband does I'll be sat there reading or knitting while he's watching something and I can't help but listen to the TV . and even though I'm not watching it I still get annoyed that he does it . I don't like like sports but I know an awful lot about different ones just through sitting in the same room . I need ear plugs 
I'll cross my fingers that this pattern goes better for you , maybe try the other one again some other time with a different yarn 
I'm just finishing off a little dress , just trying to get the stitch I'm using to look right in the round so that it looks like a flower , also trying to decide how long the dress should be for roughly a six month baby but it should be finished tonight


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


Beeutiful socks, Kaye!!

Gwen, I watched the new Hawaii Five O last Friday night, 8 pm on CBS. Don't know if it would be the same in your area.

Sam, a belated congrats on the Seattle win Sunday. I couldn't believe that last missed kick! That kid is usually so good. I thought of you last night as I cooked for my boss. He loves sauerkraut and his wife doesn't, so once in a while I whip up sauerkraut, pork shoulder and new potatoes for him. This time I got to make it using our commercial Viking range. Whoohoo! What a kick! There would have been plenty for you.

My break with just two girls in the house will be up on Sunday. Actually, I've missed them. It will be fun to have them back.

Yesterday am, the wind chill was -24 F!!! And that was the day I needed to put gas in the car, pick up some dry cleaning and get some groceries. Murphy's Law? ( I even was out the door by 7:15 am to get to swimming. Crazy!) Had a pleasant morning and am off to work now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jan. 11 and I am just getting to the KP! I have missed everyone since I've been away, but hope to be back at least more frequently! I know I have a lot to catch up on, but I'm going to give it a try. I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


Hi Pammie, good to see you, I was watching the Spurs the other night and thinking about you, hoping that you were doing fine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> ~~~I was thinking that Jim could have kept a copy, too. I hope someone is teaching you to backup your desktop. A flash drive holds a lot!
> 
> Julie, Jim is supposed to have it on his desktop. I usually get him to transfer my patterns to a memory stick but every time I have asked him he says he will and it never gets done. Guess I need to learn to do it after this hacking experience. I am still going to AT&T practically every day for assistance. Hope this never happens to any of you.


It was most unfortunate that it happened, I am not sure how to use the memory stick with W10, knew how to do it on W7- but some things are less easy to find now.
Hacking is a real menace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was working it back and forth at the beginning, since my needle was too long to join the work. I do plan to post a photo to the gallery from your workshop once it's done!
> 
> Oh, and I did find my camera cord, so when I have a moment, I can transfer the photos to the computer, though there are a few more I need to take.


One major advantage is that way, no way are you going to have a twist!
So you are working from the Designer1234 Workshop? There is also my KAL which includes a few more ideas, and from my point of view is good, because it is not locked.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow I give up ! I've been trying to catch up for two weeks! Still haven't finished last weeks &#128560; Looks like this week might be the same &#128563;
It is so awesome to be a part of this family but trying to keep up is almost beyond me.
Please know for those with prayer requests I do hold you up daily ( should I maybe say almost daily) 
I will get my speed reading shoes on and keep on speeding throug &#128095;&#128095;
Thanks for all the support and prayers !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beeutiful socks, Kaye!!
> 
> Gwen, I watched the new Hawaii Five O last Friday night, 8 pm on CBS. Don't know if it would be the same in your area.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I so glad that this chapter of your life seems to be suiting you very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> those are so pretty. I need to do some sock but lately seem to be knitting slower than ever....but then I've been dabbling in the soap making and that has cut into my knitting too....LOL Too many crafts and not enough time or energy!


Thank you all for your wonderful compliments on my socks. 
Gwen, I think we all go through phases, and working on what has our interest the most at the time seems to be the best course for not having massive amounts of ripping. lol
Enjoy your soaps while you are in that frame of mind, you are really seeming to be having fun with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. Fortunately I am one of those naturally slim people but always get asked about wether I eat properly, which gets really annoying.
> Went for light lunch with Chris today, just a sandwich and large latte. It was very cold out and has got colder as the day has progressed. No rain at the moment.
> My sister went to the treatment room today. The nurse said the wound is healing nicely, the area of initial leakage marked by the hospital has not increased in size and there is no sign of inflammation so she left most of the dressing in place so as not to disturb anything. She put the throat problem down to the anaesthetic tube and adjusted the stockings. Anne phoned the ward when they got back and it turns out that My sister doesn't need to wear them as she is mobilising. So good news there. Now she wants to stay put and rest till she has seen the consultant. As she has had enough for now. She thanks you all for your prayers and good wishes as do I. Take care all.


So glad that your sisters healing is on track and that she has a wonderful friend helping her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what my husband does I'll be sat there reading or knitting while he's watching something and I can't help but listen to the TV . and even though I'm not watching it I still get annoyed that he does it . I don't like like sports but I know an awful lot about different ones just through sitting in the same room . I need ear plugs
> I'll cross my fingers that this pattern goes better for you , maybe try the other one again some other time with a different yarn
> I'm just finishing off a little dress , just trying to get the stitch I'm using to look right in the round so that it looks like a flower , also trying to decide how long the dress should be for roughly a six month baby but it should be finished tonight


I had a dear friend, long since gone to a cancer, who loved the American soapies, who used to surf between them! Boy did I ever find that exasperating! Ear plugs might well be an answer. 
I am using my stitch markers to set the repeats of the design, hopefully to avoid unpicking. Although I am having a little difficulty with the edging, have not got that quite right- but I am tired- I've been up since before 4. Time for breakfast, meds and a nap, to clear my headache. 
You are so brave, Sonja- so few people would attempt to work out the straight to in the round difference in any stitch- most people need a specific instruction, but here you are barely two years as a knitter working on it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow I give up ! I've been trying to catch up for two weeks! Still haven't finished last weeks 😰 Looks like this week might be the same 😳
> It is so awesome to be a part of this family but trying to keep up is almost beyond me.
> Please know for those with prayer requests I do hold you up daily ( should I maybe say almost daily)
> I will get my speed reading shoes on and keep on speeding throug 👟👟
> Thanks for all the support and prayers !


Lovely to hear from you again! Have you thought of relying on the first page of each week- so you read through Sam's opening and the summaries from Margaret and Kate (me only very seldom, just when Margaret or Kate needs a break)?.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I finally took photos of my two cowls. They are both free patterns. The blue is the Garland Cowl from Galzanne Knits and the red is the Flemish Block Cowl from Balls to the Walls Knits. I haven't blocked either.
> 
> Here's the latest picture of Candy


The cowls are lovely, Candy is adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was lucky for sure. Usually don't do as well. My sister is the queen of finding excellent finds and bargains at thrift stores. She says th key is to go very frequently which she does. I just don'thave that gumption to go often enough.


 I wouldn't go that often either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow I give up ! I've been trying to catch up for two weeks! Still haven't finished last weeks 😰 Looks like this week might be the same 😳
> It is so awesome to be a part of this family but trying to keep up is almost beyond me.
> Please know for those with prayer requests I do hold you up daily ( should I maybe say almost daily)
> I will get my speed reading shoes on and keep on speeding throug 👟👟
> Thanks for all the support and prayers !


 Hi Jackie nice to hear from and glad to hear that you are holding up 
I've been playing catch up every morning this week . I go to bed all caught up and when I pop in on the morning I find everyone has been chattering away all night 😄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry it has not let you view it- it was a lovely kaleidoscope!


It's gorgeous, I've saved it to look at again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, your socks are beautiful. I keep saying that I need to get a pair going, but for some reason, just can't get going.

Mavericks play the Spurs on Sunday. I hope it will be a good game. The Spurs are really hot on home court. Mavs did well against Cleveland, but just couldn't close it out. Pretty sad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful, sunny day. Cool but not cold. I guess I should go outside, and pick up the doggie poop! Not a fun thing to do, but necessary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One major advantage is that way, no way are you going to have a twist!
> So you are working from the Designer1234 Workshop? There is also my KAL which includes a few more ideas, and from my point of view is good, because it is not locked.


Oh, yes, I think that is the one I meant...! I have so much information written down and so much new stuff in my head. LOL I'll get it sorted!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so brave, Sonja- so few people would attempt to work out the straight to in the round difference in any stitch- most people need a specific instruction, but here you are barely two years as a knitter working on it!


I've tackled this one a lot--given my hat addiction. :mrgreen: If you run into trouble, you can pm me and I'll do my best to help. One thing I do that helps a great deal is to draw it out on a chart, as that helps me visualize the repeats for the round.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I bet Mishka is wishing it could be muddy all the time..... great fun for a dog.
> I wish we could have some of your rain too. I am surprised that the bush fires didnt flare up badly again today. The big one is still burning but not any worse and not threatening homes.


So glad that the fires are any worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I've talked myself into a headache
> I'm knitting a little dress top down and in the round and I've got this picture in my head of using a different colour and a different stitch for the bottom of the dress as I want it to look like a daisy chain Only problem is the stitch I want to use I've had to change it from flat to in the round it's not so straight forward but I think I've finally figured it out after talking to myself and scribbling it down for the last half hour . If you hear a loud scream tomorrow you know I've gone wrong . Maybe I should try it out first
> I'll think about it tomorrow


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Terrific socks, Kaye! A great pattern, perfectly stitched!


Thank you, they are the Devils Snare socks off ravelry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty, and bright with the stripes!


I was quite surprised and pleased with how the striping worked with the pattern, it's Cascade Heritage prints that I got on a really good sale.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30 pm and I am just getting on kp and catching up. 
Sam the calendar was awesome. Loved it&#10084;

Jackie and Pammie good to see you posting&#9786;

Love the socks Kaye. Showed Gage and he said....awesome sauce. Lol.

Rookie the doily is amazing. Will you post when done.&#128077;

Gage was up this morning wee hours being sick again. Has gone all day without bringing up. Touch of headache still. Kept him home and we both slept off and on til noon. Still snowing out but not like the last 2 days. Not much wind and a light dusting is falling. We have had several inches in the last few days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. &#128562;&#128562;&#128552;&#128552;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's gorgeous, I've saved it to look at again.


I've got it bookmarked! (just learned how to do that using the star at top right!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful, sunny day. Cool but not cold. I guess I should go outside, and pick up the doggie poop! Not a fun thing to do, but necessary.


Especially with three!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, yes, I think that is the one I meant...! I have so much information written down and so much new stuff in my head. LOL I'll get it sorted!


lol, I am sure you will!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've tackled this one a lot--given my hat addiction. :mrgreen: If you run into trouble, you can pm me and I'll do my best to help. One thing I do that helps a great deal is to draw it out on a chart, as that helps me visualize the repeats for the round.


Thank you I've figured this one out and it actually worked , wasn't a hard one 
But if I get stuck in future I'll ask


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Poor Gizmo🐶 We used to have a cat named Gizmo.


 It's a good name for a cat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've tackled this one a lot--given my hat addiction. :mrgreen: If you run into trouble, you can pm me and I'll do my best to help. One thing I do that helps a great deal is to draw it out on a chart, as that helps me visualize the repeats for the round.


But, you also, Sorlenna, are a bold knitter!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Back inside for awhile. Thinking about knitting some.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. 😲😲😨😨😄😄


That's beautiful yarn Caren , lovely colours . What are you making or supposed to be making ?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, I guess you better give your knitting some love!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was quite surprised and pleased with how the striping worked with the pattern, it's Cascade Heritage prints that I got on a really good sale.


And which I would have to hunt for, online! What fibre content is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. 😲😲😨😨😄😄


It looks a lovely colourway, Caren!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. 😲😲😨😨😄😄


Lovely yarn. What are you making?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. 😲😲😨😨😄😄


 :XD: Poor little knitting project got lonely?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I've figured this one out and it actually worked , wasn't a hard one
> But if I get stuck in future I'll ask


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30 pm and I am just getting on kp and catching up.
> Sam the calendar was awesome. Loved it❤
> 
> Jackie and Pammie good to see you posting☺
> ...


Why thank you Gage, hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But, you also, Sorlenna, are a bold knitter!


Thanks for the vote of confidence! I am also an avid frogger at times. :XD:

Our lunch buddy cancelled, so we are going to the appointment and then for late lunch/early supper, I think.

I've started on the chart--want to get through at least one repeat before I take a closer look and a photo. And I'm hoping I won't have any 'design elements' to ignore or fix. :!: I'll take my other bag with a sock and a hat both in progress to the waiting room at the doc's instead (the chart for the Guernsey is rather long). We shall see how far I get when I get back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I hunted and hunted for the cheese one day and found it in the drawer I keep my wax paper, tin foil etc. in.


 :shock: 
Marla found her eye glasses in the freezer drawer one day. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Marla found her eye glasses in the freezer drawer one day. lol


And I have found keys in the refrigerator!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In our lab staff were told to listen to patients. I was the one who got called when there were difficult patients but after being off work this long I would be out of practice. I'm sorry you have a bad time with them.


I always tell the girls doing mine which arm looks best, which one works best and that my veins roll. And they have to lay me down or pick me up off the floor. They always say thank you. There is one I like that does it. She remembers me and has a bed all ready for me before she calls me back. And that is someone who only sees me 3-4 times a year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:30pm and it is -7 out there with wind and snow blowing.
> 
> Sent Greg out for children's Tylenol as Gage has had a headache. Well 5 minstrel after Greg left Gage started vomiting. Have given him Tylenol and some gingerale. Will be keeping my eye on him. Nothing is worse then seeing your child sick or in pain and knowing there is nothing you can do. 😢


Poor Gage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was 5 of them 3 men and 2 women . 2 men got prison sentences and the others got community service and fined apparently they attacked some one else as well over a taxi


I'm glad they were punished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would definitely be reminding jim who started this mess and who helped him out of it. think he needs one of my come to jesus talks. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I did not offer to swear at the male tech who intended to ignore my description of the vein situation in the only arm he would be permitted to use but did describe to him how I would watch him slide down the face of the file cabinets across he room after I had introduced my foot to his crotch. He softened his tone after that piece of information.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I got so annoyed with the pastry last time I tried to roll it out that I hit it with rolling pin and through it at the wall . When my husband asked what was going on .I heard my youngest say "the cook did it in the kitchen with the rolling pin " which made me laugh


I would laugh too. I have been that frustrated making pie crust many a time. Lots of times I cheat and buy ready made now. I used to make ahead pie crust put it into pans and freeze it, back when I had freezer space that is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence! I am also an avid frogger at times. :XD:
> 
> Our lunch buddy cancelled, so we are going to the appointment and then for late lunch/early supper, I think.
> 
> I've started on the chart--want to get through at least one repeat before I take a closer look and a photo. And I'm hoping I won't have any 'design elements' to ignore or fix. :!: I'll take my other bag with a sock and a hat both in progress to the waiting room at the doc's instead (the chart for the Guernsey is rather long). We shall see how far I get when I get back.


My charts for my present Guernsey are nearly four feet long- far too big to take along when going out- plus with the yarn being on cones- I have only ever done it when I was near the end of the cone, and on a simple repeating pattern. I am waiting in anticipation to see what you chose, so glad you found your camera cable.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Poor little knitting project got lonely?


Yes I think it did, I had just put it away so I could get tea for James. A yummy chicken dish his Mum and I found online.

http://12tomatoes.com/easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken/?utm_source=12t-12t&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=011116&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken&origin=12t_12t_social_fb_link_easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken_011116


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's beautiful yarn Caren , lovely colours . What are you making or supposed to be making ?


Thank you. I am making wrist warmers for myself.

http://www.knitforvictory.com/2011/10/winterwonderland-mitts/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Caren, I guess you better give your knitting some love!


Going between this project and crocheted slippers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks a lovely colourway, Caren!


Thank you Julie. It is Red Heart Boutique, Unforgetable; colour is Echo. Very soft to work with, hoping I have enough of it. If not I will have to make them shorter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely yarn. What are you making?


Thank you. Wrist/arm warmers for myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think it did, I had just put it away so I could get tea for James. A yummy chicken dish his Mum and I found online.
> 
> http://12tomatoes.com/easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken/?utm_source=12t-12t&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=011116&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken&origin=12t_12t_social_fb_link_easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken_011116


That looks delicious . Mexican for us . Spicy for the men and milder for the fussy one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am making wrist warmers for myself.
> 
> http://www.knitforvictory.com/2011/10/winterwonderland-mitts/


They are lovely Caren


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the inside parts done and now have to put it together with a different color thread and block it. It got put away to do Christmas things -- hmmmm, that would be a good project to resume.


That is beautiful, have saved it in iBooks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think it did, I had just put it away so I could get tea for James. A yummy chicken dish his Mum and I found online.
> 
> http://12tomatoes.com/easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken/?utm_source=12t-12t&utm_medium=social-fb&utm_term=011116&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken&origin=12t_12t_social_fb_link_easy-dinner-recipe-baked-honey-mustard-chicken_011116


Yummy! I hope it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Caren


Thank you Sonja. If they turn out I might get myself a plain colour and make a second pair.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The wrist warmers are beautiful, Caren! I may have to make some for me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks delicious . Mexican for us . Spicy for the men and milder for the fussy one


Mexican is yummy too, spicier for James and I and less spicy for his parents.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yummy! I hope it tastes as good as it looks!


Oh yes it sure did James says it was delicious.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is definately going to school. He has kept everything down since this morning. He asked for ice cream. And he is watching something on his tablet. So he is doing better and off to school tomorrow. 

Did this little hat today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


Love love love the socks 👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is definately going to school. He has kept everything down since this morning. He asked for ice cream. And he is watching something on his tablet. So he is doing better and off to school tomorrow.
> 
> Did this little hat today.


What a cute little hat, the colours are perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is definately going to school. He has kept everything down since this morning. He asked for ice cream. And he is watching something on his tablet. So he is doing better and off to school tomorrow.
> 
> Did this little hat today.


Glad to hear that Gage is getting better
And your hat is lovely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you Julie. It is Red Heart Boutique, Unforgetable; colour is Echo. Very soft to work with, hoping I have enough of it. If not I will have to make them shorter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that Gage is getting better
> And your hat is lovely


ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Julie....DH channel surfs all the time and it drives me crazy. He especially does it during commercials saying he will return to the show when it starts back but rarely gets back to the original channel before we miss something. Drives me totally nuts!



Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that really bugs me, when others are watching the telly, in the same room, is 'channel surfing', I could cheerfully ban all remotes. A major advantage of living alone, no unwanted viewing.
> My DGD has a 'cast off' i-Pad from her older half-brother- lucky girl.
> I am just up to the first pattern row of Leila Shrug- hope this goes better than my Uhura, did!
> What are you working on these days?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Machriste. At least I know what station to look under. 


machriste said:


> Beeutiful socks, Kaye!!
> 
> Gwen, I watched the new Hawaii Five O last Friday night, 8 pm on CBS. Don't know if it would be the same in your area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure hope Gage gets well soon and that you don't catch it.


gagesmom said:


> 1:30 pm and I am just getting on kp and catching up.
> Sam the calendar was awesome. Loved it❤
> 
> Jackie and Pammie good to see you posting☺
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Julie....DH channel surfs all the time and it drives me crazy. He especially does it during commercials saying he will return to the show when it starts back but rarely gets back to the original channel before we miss something. Drives me totally nuts!


It is seriously annoying! Plus of course Brantley likes the telly so loud!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is very pretty yarn. I can hear it whispering t you..knit me knit me knit me.


NanaCaren said:


> This is what happens when your knitting feels neglected. It climbs out of the drawer to get your attention. 😲😲😨😨😄😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sure hope Gage gets well soon and that you don't catch it.


From me too, Mel!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Marla found her eye glasses in the freezer drawer one day. lol


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true.....I'm frequently asking him to turn it down.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is seriously annoying! Plus of course Brantley likes the telly so loud!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH just came in so I'll TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe thirteen pages since i went to bed last night. you ladies have really been conversing - a lot. not that i mind - really - just means i will need to settle down here and do some reading. 

took a short nap this afternoon - not sure why i am so tired. but it soon best stop - i won't get anything done at this rate.

it has started to snow again - i'm not looking for any great accumulation - at least i hope not. another two hour delay today - heidi said the back roads were better but there were still icy spots. 

i was amused at bailee today - most of defiance city school children walk - they did not have a delay or cancellation - gary came back and told heidi that bailee said she would go to school when the boys did. dcs had not delayed school this morning. i am surprised though - it was five when gary left for work which is when he takes bailee to the bus stop. i think that temp is pretty cold to have children out walking.

question - i have some super super bulky yarn - want to knit a scarf with it - i want to showcase the yarn - it is lovely - will it look right to just knit every row or should i try for a simple pattern? it's in a burnt orange color - 100% wool. all suggestions welcome.

i best start reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much humidity? even me who loves the heat would find that a bit difficult to be out in. althought right now it doesn't sound too bad - the wind is blowing which makes my place harder to keep warm. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh My GOODNESS it is 44c ..... 111F here at 4.30pm! It is so awful outside. :shock:  We are supposed? to get a cool change in a few hours... I hope so. It is cruel out there.
> 
> Now to catch up.... I am quite a way behind on here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would they dock you for frozen ears unless it was punishment for not taking care of your calves properly. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cold as it gets here I've never seen any animal in a coat except a very few horses around the fancy estates near Calgary. Occasionally farmers put ear muffs on newborn calfs as they may freeze from being still wet from birth & you get docked if you send them to market with frozen ears
> My mom had chickens in a chicken house with little insulation, just straw in the nest boxes & on the floor, the chickens were fine but in very cold weather laid less eggs.
> Cattle here stay outside all winter except for having small sheds for calving & board wind fences where there is no bush


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely poledra - a job well done. love the pattern. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending them both tons of healing energy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> More prayers please, I received word today that an elderly male bingo friend has been diagnosed with stomach cancer. Actually, prayers for him and his lovely, but fragile,wife, who has not long come through some health issues of her own.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it is an easy one also. tami - could you please post the picture of your socks again - she used the totem lace pattern on them. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Oooh! You naughty man, finding me another fun lace pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a king hit? --- and did they catch the punchers? were the children ok? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I agree fully. There is just so much violence now. Horrid. About a week ago we had in Aust a young man who was coward punched (king hit) by a stupid guy just looking for someone to punch.... he actually turned to his friends and said "hey wanna see something funny" then the punch.
> The young man has died.
> Within the following week there have been 3 more coward punches.... one actually a woman king hit by a man! Thankfully these victims havent died but are still critical in hospital. Just makes me sick.
> 
> Oh and also on the news tonight there have been EIGHT cases of children left in cars today at 43c !!! Unbelievable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - too hot and i have trouble breathing but right now it suonds good. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I doubt that Sam. You just couldnt be outside today, far too hot and hard to breathe. I like Summer but only up to around 34c .... when it gets to over 40c it is just too much for anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true.....I'm frequently asking him to turn it down.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't believe thirteen pages since i went to bed last night. you ladies have really been conversing - a lot. not that i mind - really - just means i will need to settle down here and do some reading.
> 
> took a short nap this afternoon - not sure why i am so tired. but it soon best stop - i won't get anything done at this rate.
> 
> ...


Personally I like garter stitch- and it is excellent for scarves because it doesn't roll. On the other hand I've recently seen scarves in bulky with a cable or two, very effective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going to be perfect - just you wait and see. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will try again in a lighter weight yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would think it would run out of bush to burn. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL I bet Mishka is wishing it could be muddy all the time..... great fun for a dog.
> I wish we could have some of your rain too. I am surprised that the bush fires didnt flare up badly again today. The big one is still burning but not any worse and not threatening homes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's going to be perfect - just you wait and see. --- sam


Well, I am working it up again in a nice simple leaf design shrug. I will make another the same, but smaller, for a friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would think it would run out of bush to burn. --- sam


Australia is a vast continent Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even if i crocheted - which i don't - i don't think i could follow those directions - goodness - anxious to see yours. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I have the inside parts done and now have to put it together with a different color thread and block it. It got put away to do Christmas things -- hmmmm, that would be a good project to resume.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Oh oh I'm living dangerous again haven't done that for a while &#128561; and now twice in just over a week . I am going to have to speed knit . Think I have about 5 rounds left to go . Fingers crossed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's on cbs - i'm not sure if this week will be new or not. criminal minds and code black are to be new tonight though. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam what night does the new Hawaii 5-0 come on and what network? I can't find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh I'm living dangerous again haven't done that for a while 😱 and now twice in just over a week . I am going to have to speed knit . Think I have about 5 rounds left to go . Fingers crossed


I've lost track!, Danger? You?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-384496-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

